# Mass shooting in France at magazine that published Mohammed cartoons



## novasteve (Jan 7, 2015)

Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph

Ten dead so far


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Mariane Le Pen wins.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought France was in favor of those guys...


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> I thought France was in favor of those guys...


Like Le Pen, they are fond of neither Jew or Arab.


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2015)

Disgusting animals.

Fuck off back to wherever you came from.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I thought France was in favor of those guys...
> ...



Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


I think you better keep up to date. As the socialist fortunes in France collapse, Le Pen in particular is rising. I think this will give her a push as the next president, A watershed in France and Europe as well.

Unprecedented in France Front National s Le Pen tops presidential poll for first time News The Guardian


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

.

The spin on this (if the reports are correct) should be fascinating to watch.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.



Again, trying to blame 1 billion people for the actions of a few nuts is, well, nutty.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

What do they say?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I think you better keep up to date. As the socialist fortunes in France collapse, Le Pen in particular is rising. I think this will give her a push as the next president, A watershed in France and Europe as well.



Sorry, no one is going to put a racist like Le Pen in charge.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...


There are not 1 billion Muslims in France.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 7, 2015)

Reports say they shouted "the prophet has been avenged"


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Reports say they shouted "the prophet has been avenged"



The prophet is very sensitive, if they feel like he's easily offended and needs avenging..


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

.

When a pro-life zealot shoots up an abortion clinic, the entire pro-life movement is blamed.

When Islamists shoot up a business, it's just an isolated incident.

Sure, okay.

.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2015)

Toro said:


> Disgusting animals.
> 
> Fuck off back to wherever you came from.



This is an encouraging response. You used to call me a racist when I expressed the same sentiments not-so-long-ago.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anyone here know how to say   "sticks and stones can break my bones,  but words can never hurt me"    in
Arabic?        how about this     "there is but one 'god' and
  muhummad----a guy who cannot be hurt by words or funny
  pictures---is his prophet"


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

It was probably radicalized Christians.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.



No, they are a danger to the Zionist Entity, but honestly, who gives a fuck about them? 

Maybe if the West stopped sticking it's dick in the MIddle East Hornet's nest, it would stop getting stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> When a pro-life zealot shoots up an abortion clinic, the entire pro-life movement is blamed.
> 
> When Islamists shoot up a business, it's just an isolated incident.
> 
> Sure, okay.



When is the whole Pro-Life movement blamed?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It was probably radicalized Christians.



quakers?      quakers do not like nasty stuff


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2015)

Just part and parcel of the price we pay for multiculturalism. A lot of you won't be familiar with Tintin, but its author used to cast Muhammad in a most unfavourable light back in the '20s and '30s with no repercussions from Islamists. Then again, besides embassy staff, there were no Muslims to speak of in Europe.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

do not blame Muhummad------he has not commented


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



Well we got off 8 posts before a lib rushes in to protect Islam.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 7, 2015)

Lefty loser blames his pets' actions on the jooos! Typical unemployed. Liberal


----------



## Claudette (Jan 7, 2015)

Can't expect anything else.

The French have allowed those shitbags in their country for decades now.

Before you know it the Muslims will outnumber the French at the polls and you'll have the Islamist Republic of France.

Way to go you dumbass french. You reap what you sow.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

PS----when I posted   "do not blame muhummad...."   I should have been more specific since there are LOTS of muhummads
in the world.    I meant the one buried in medina   SA


----------



## novasteve (Jan 7, 2015)

Dear lib degenerates: that magazine makes fun of jews, Christians, everyone but only your pets go murder them over it. Blame israel you fucking losers


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It's got to be done-------imagine what would happen if
no one wanted to cover that filth?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...



Was a synagogue attacked? They're danger to anyone who doesn't believe in what they believe.

And it's not a military place they attacked. It's a newspaper, where they take use of their most natural right, freedom of expression.

They laugh constantly about orthodox Jews, but yet you don't hear about Rabbis start shooting in France yelling "Long live Gefilte-fish."


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Dear lib degenerates: that magazine makes fun of jews, Christians, everyone but only your pets go murder them over it. Blame israel you fucking losers



Mossad conspiracy...


----------



## fanger (Jan 7, 2015)

Two gunmen opened fire at the headquarters of the satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo in Paris on Wednesday, killing 11 people. The gunmen fled the scene shortly after carrying out the crime.
BBC News - Charlie Hebdo Gun attack on French magazine kills 11
Thats not funny


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's a video:


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Just part and parcel of the price we pay for multiculturalism. A lot of you won't be familiar with Tintin, but its author used to cast Muhammad in a most unfavourable light back in the '20s and '30s with no repercussions from Islamists. Then again, besides embassy staff, there were no Muslims to speak of in Europe.



Hey, in America, we used to have Stepenfetchit and LIttle Black Sambo and those Colored didn't complain about it back in the 1920's.   

Now, not so much.  

While using violence is never really acceptable, you sometimes have to be sensitive to other people's feelings.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Was a synagogue attacked? They're danger to anyone who doesn't believe in what they believe.
> 
> And it's not a military place they attacked. It's a newspaper, where they take use of their most natural right, freedom of expression.
> 
> They laugh constantly about orthodox Jews, but yet you don't hear about Rabbis start shooting in France yelling "Long live Gefilte-fish."



And most of France's muslims left it alone for 3 years, too.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...




it's not "a few"


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I think you better keep up to date. As the socialist fortunes in France collapse, Le Pen in particular is rising. I think this will give her a push as the next president, A watershed in France and Europe as well.
> ...




well, Obama is in charge here


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Was a synagogue attacked? They're danger to anyone who doesn't believe in what they believe.
> ...



Nice usage of the "most". A couple of wackos is all you needs to destroy families.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Nice usage of the "most". A couple of wackos is all you needs to destroy families.



again, the West keeps sticking their dicks in the hornet's nest and then expressing absolute surprise when they get stung.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe this will trigger the purge of muslims from the face of Europe...long expected in some quarters.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 7, 2015)

It is not like these people were not warned.  Yeah, yeah, I know, the majority of Muslims are peaceful people who just sit back and watch this stuff going on.

Twelve people have been shot dead at the headquarters of the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo in Paris, say police.

Two masked gunmen are reported to have stormed the offices of the controversial publication, which has previously been attacked over its portrayal of the Prophet Mohammed.

They are believed to have been armed with Kalashnikov rifles and a rocket-propelled grenade.

Gunmen Hunted After 12 Killed At Paris Magazine


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Nice usage of the "most". A couple of wackos is all you needs to destroy families.
> ...



Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?

It was a MAGAZINE with every RIGHT to express itself, even if they don't like it. And it was an antisemitic, not at all funny cartoons mocking Muslims and Jews. Yet only the likes of you, radical-Jihadists-lovers, think it's natural that people come shooting dozen people because of a f****ng CARTOON.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Joey's the kind of guy who thinks the Benghazi attack was justified because of some shoddy film. He's special.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> 
> It was a MAGAZINE with every RIGHT to express itself, even if they don't like it. And it was an antisemitic, not at all funny cartoons mocking Muslims and Jews. Yet only the likes of you, radical-Jihadists-lovers, think it's natural that people come shooting dozen people because of a f****ng CARTOON.



So a bunch of racists got shot up by a bunch of religious fanatics?  I'm supposed to be upset about this, why? 

The right to express yourself means that the GOVERNMENT can't stop you.  

It doesn't mean you won't face the consequences of saying really stupid things.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Joey's the kind of guy who thinks the Benghazi attack was justified because of some shoddy film. He's special.



No, special is thinking that if you keep sticking your dick in the hornet's nest you shouldn't worry about getting stung.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> ...


Don't you have a train track to go play on ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Video of one of the shooters:


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

Kosh said:


> In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..




12 people dead is big news in France but sadly, an every day occurrence here.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Joey's the kind of guy who thinks the Benghazi attack was justified because of some shoddy film. He's special.
> ...


Drawing a cartoon? You should not have the freedoms others paid for and we have to suffer. You are categorically worthless low life.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> ...




didn't know Islam was a race

who knew?


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Video of one of the shooters*:



No, it isn't. That's footage taken from an attack on a French television company in 2013.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

As noted in another thread on horrible shooting, in France 12 shot dead is a big news. Here, its an every day occurrence. 

As for the shooters, in the US, we grow our own terrorists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Drawing a cartoon? You should not have the freedoms others paid for and we have to suffer. You are categorically worthless low life.



If you think our problem with the Islamic world is just about cartoons, you are deluded.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



He's desperate. Spreading falsehoods is what desperate men do in the face of things they find uncomfortable.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..
> ...



And the far left propaganda drones rush in to push their religious scriptures..


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...




a "few"? Islam Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

That strict gun policy in France is a real plus for democracy.  And where the hell were the cops.  At least Obabble has condemned the attacks and sent his heart out to those involved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Swagger said:


> He's desperate. Spreading falsehoods is what desperate men do in the face of things they find uncomfortable.



I was just responding to Lipush's characterization of the cartoons as "anti-Semitic".


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Drawing a cartoon? You should not have the freedoms others paid for and we have to suffer. You are categorically worthless low life.
> ...



it is you who is deluded defending terrorists.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

*WARNING ! 
GRAPHIC VIDEO !!!!

*


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

The problem is solved by calling it a terror attack.  That puts everything in perspective....except a solution.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> ...



What makes Joe such a scum sucking dick-fucker is he condones violence against people while at the same time insisting that they have no ability to defend themselves.

Twat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...



  So thats how you want to rationalize this attack?
France allows these shitheads into their country and this is how they are thanked?
  I see this as a learning event...I hope the rest of America is paying attention.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

But the Dow futures are up.  A purge in Europe could be good for business.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *WARNING !
> GRAPHIC VIDEO !!!!
> 
> *



   Coming to a US city near you!!!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> ...



Like being killed.

Wow, you're an enlightened dude.

If we start shooting every person who said something nasty about our religion, half of this plante's folks would be dead.

You think that makes ANY sense whatsoever?


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Where was the massacre yesterday Ephus?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Joey's the kind of guy who thinks the Benghazi attack was justified because of some shoddy film. He's special.
> ...



publishing a cartoon inside France is an inside business. Fact that they feel it's any of their business what a media newspaper does, is sticking their own noses in the French western bus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You know, guy, here's the problem with that. 

When Osama Bin Laden was killing Russians in Afghanistan, Ronald Reagan called him a "Freedom Fighter" and gave him a shitload of weapons before those dirty stinking commies taught girls how to read.  

When Osama Bin Laden had his lackeys fly planes into American buildings, he became a "Terrorist" and we need a "War on Terror" to get him that involved invading a couple of countries he wasn't hiding in.  

If you want to hunt these guys down because they murdered people, I have no problem with that.   But make sure that's why you are doing it.  If the end result of 60 years of middle East policy of toppling governments and supporting bad guys who eventually turn on us is that we are going to get attacked, then we maybe should look into what our policies are. 

Let us not forget, Bin Laden and Saddam were both guys the CIA said we could work with in the 1980's.  How did that turn out again?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Like being killed.
> 
> Wow, you're an enlightened dude.
> 
> ...



If the Muslims started killing anyone who said something nasty about Islam, half the planet's folks would be dead, too.  Most of them don't.  

Here's my thing.  I'm still waiting for you to tell me why this is really my problem.  If you and the Muslims want to stand in your shitty strip of desert and play, "The Magic Sky Fairy Loves me the Bestest" knock yourselves out. 

Just don't get me involved, and don't try to get me to care when there's some spillover.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 7, 2015)

libs and terrorism; friends forever.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

At least three threads on this so far. 

As previously noted, a mass shooting is a shocking occurrence in France but just another day here in the US.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Nice usage of the "most". A couple of wackos is all you needs to destroy families.
> ...



  How about the muslims get the fuck out of france if they dont like it?
What the Hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 7, 2015)

this is horrible.  I hate france, but I wish this on no one.  I do support a massive shock and corner and shoot to kill at all costs ground invasion with bigger bombs that can take out a city.  Hit them so hard and send the press in to film the terrorists dead body.  Military press.  If I was president I'd send in 500,000 ground troops and authorize napalm, and white phosphorous, to be used to kill .  

The terrorists who join aren't afraid of dying because they think it will be a gun shot wound, but if they see their flesh will be be melted off to the bone, and the burns from White phosphorous ISIS would lose support in the middle east, and lose control of the countries forever, then it;'s up to the countries to protect their home lands.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2015)

Hollande, the terrorist supporting monkey, did not find any words for the dead and injured but protected his fellow terrorists by calling the happening an "exceptional act of barabrism". The attackers shouted "We will take revenge for Mohamed" while they shot around in the building. Among the victims are two police officers who tried to stop them. It is possible that the attackers were killed thereafter, because their car was found with a lot of hit marks - only the car.
 Charlie Hebdo -Anschlag im Live-Ticker Tote bei Attentat auf islamkritisches Satiremagazin in Paris - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> At least three threads on this so far.
> 
> As previously noted, a mass shooting is a shocking occurrence in France but just another day here in the US.



Bullshit. We don't have mass murder on a daily basis. Stop making shit up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> At least three threads on this so far.
> 
> As previously noted, a mass shooting is a shocking occurrence in France but just another day here in the US.


Not terrorist attacks !

God you're a moron !


----------



## Freewill (Jan 7, 2015)

Has the president of French blamed the attack on a video?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Notice Joe's avatar, he has no problem attacking Christianity, but the moment someone say's anything disparaging about Islam, he rushes right in to defend.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> How about the muslims get the fuck out of france if they dont like it?
> What the Hell is wrong with you?



You mean Muslims the French brought in to do the cheap labor frenchmen don't want to do?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Has the president of French blamed the attack on a video?



Could be blamed on a satirical cartoon or anything that makes fun of the radicals.

They trying to silence the press, so far the far left press has done it's part to appease these terrorists..


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2015)

No its not funny at all really, but here in the states we have people bombing abortion clinics, and school shootings. Freedom of speech I guess can only go so far, one must use good judgment, and well I guess we have freedom of speech so far as it depends on who or what group of people we are talking about, or in the case above, who we are making fun of.

The *Gayssot Act* or *Gayssot Law* (French: *Loi Gayssot*), enacted on July 13, 1990, makes it an offense in France to question the existence or size of the category of crimes against humanity as defined in the London Charter of 1945, on the basis of which Nazi leaders were convicted by the International Military Tribunal at Nuremberg in 1945-46 (art.9).
After Robert Faurisson was removed from his university chair under the Gayssot Act, he challenged it as a violation of his right to freedom of expression under the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR). The Human Rights Committee upheld the condemnation of Faurisson, but mentioned that the Gayssot Act may be too broad.[1]
The French Constitutional Court's ruling that the Gayssot Act is constitutional but that the 2012 Armenian Genocide Denial Law was unconstitutional because it violated the freedom of speech, has been challenged.
Gayssot Act - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> ...


So the ncaap bombing was justified?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *WARNING !
> GRAPHIC VIDEO !!!!
> 
> *


Jesus Christ, that's brutal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



 While he is a commie prick,that doesnt excuse the total lack of common decency and right and wrong.
    Bizarre behavior to say the least.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > How about the muslims get the fuck out of france if they dont like it?
> ...


They came for the welfare state. They're still coming in rickety boats, a lot of which like in the Med. Like you, these guys never worked a day in their lives.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Notice Joe's avatar, he has no problem attacking Christianity, but the moment someone say's anything disparaging about Islam, he rushes right in to defend.



First, my avatar is an image from the movie "Network", which had nothing to do with Christianity. 

Second, I don't defend Islam any more or less than I defend any belief in Magic Sky Pixies.  

Third, and I know this is the one you have a hard time getting your arms around, but we make most of our own problems in the Middle East.  We nurtured guys like Bin Laden and Saddam Hussein.  We armed them, we trained them, and then we acted all surprised when these very bad people turned on us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> While he is a commie prick,that doesnt excuse the total lack of common decency and right and wrong.
> Bizarre behavior to say the least.



Actually, I'm just seeing wrong and wrong in our middle east policy. The islamists are wrong and the Zionists are wrong.   

But it's not like you are going to fight that war.  get some poor kid to do it.  Yup, we'll promise him a college education.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Notice Joe's avatar, he has no problem attacking Christianity, but the moment someone say's anything disparaging about Islam, he rushes right in to defend.
> ...


Why don't you tell us how you feel about Mormon's.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > How about the muslims get the fuck out of france if they dont like it?
> ...



   Now your catching on....
Those muslims came on their own free will,nobody forced them. If they find they dont like the the trade off of jobs for freedom of expression ...? They can get the Fuck out.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > While he is a commie prick,that doesnt excuse the total lack of common decency and right and wrong.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




I want to make it  ABSOLUTELY clear-----that the
white house did not ask me about  either  Sadaam or Bin Laden-------the white house had enough information on
those two islamo Nazi pigs to know them for what they
were.        The lesson that  "the west"   missed.   (btw---
could you define   "the west" ) is  NEVAH TRUST AN 
ISLAMO NAZI PIG         It took more than a decade for the
US   to stop kissing    Adolf Hitler   too.      No one asked
the right people ---------da jooooos knew.     I was not around
back then-------but my grandfather knew -----and he was
functionally illiterate.     As to the Taliban and Osama----
I knew.       And as for  Sadaam Hussein--------I knew.   
and as for     the ASSADS------I knew.        I did not know
about  pol pot


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> That strict gun policy in France is a real plus for democracy.  And where the hell were the cops.  At least Obabble has condemned the attacks and sent his heart out to those involved.



He does that in cases of workplace violence.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




joe accuses those he disagrees with as being racists

of course those muslims are not racists and neither is he

what a hypocrite


----------



## Dajjal (Jan 7, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> That strict gun policy in France is a real plus for democracy.  And where the hell were the cops.  At least Obabble has condemned the attacks and sent his heart out to those involved.



The police in France are armed, but in this incident they appear to have been outgunned, as two police officers were killed. I heard on the British news that they wounded one police officer then walked up and shot him in the head, before making their escape in a stolen car.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> The problem is solved by calling it a terror attack.  That puts everything in perspective....except a solution.



The French even went way over the line and called an incident of work place violence a radical Islamist terrrorist attack.  I wonder if Obama will shut down our French Embassy for their complete lack of Political Correctness.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is solved by calling it a terror attack.  That puts everything in perspective....except a solution.
> ...



Why would he do that when he is their back pocket.

Like carrying out illegal wars that France does not want to fight and die for themselves..


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Kosh said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



What is an illegal war?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 7, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Has the president of French blamed the attack on a video?


or Chris Mattews


----------



## Lipush (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Like being killed.
> ...



It is your problem because now they reached France, tomorrow they reach your house. Fact that you're Liberal loving human being doesn't mean s*** to them.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Do you deny that Obama has started illegal wars?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > That strict gun policy in France is a real plus for democracy.  And where the hell were the cops.  At least Obabble has condemned the attacks and sent his heart out to those involved.
> ...



Reports are coming out that the police in this area are not armed and do NOT carry guns.

However it s still early on in this..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 7, 2015)

It's a phenomenon as predictable as the sun rising in the east each morning -- whenever there is a threat about Islamist terrorism, all those who sympathize it start trying to deflect away from the terrorists and on to a different target by bringing up all sorts of rubbish about anything OTHER than Islamism.  This Tu Toque sophistry is an attempt to defend the terrorism by creating a false sense of equivalency between the scope and barbarity of Islamic terrorism and that of other groups.

 These are Islamist terrorists motivated by Islam to kill those who would dare satirize Islam. In that, they are following the actions of the warlord who contrived the political system they follow -- a murderous fellow by the name of Mohammad, who killed the poet Abu Afak for similar satire.  This isn't about fictitious events in the United States that totally unrelated to ideology and it isn't about a rare event like the bombing of an abortion clinic. It is about Islamists doing what they so often do -- kill people in order to intimidate them into submission.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Kosh said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I don't know what an illegal war is. unless any armed conflict that is not preceded by the Congress issuing a formal declaration of war counts as illegal.  Unfortunately or fortunately, according to ones perspective, the war powers act gave Presidents the power to enter into an armed conflict without Congressional consent.


----------



## NLT (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..
> ...


Link it liar


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Wrong! The wars powers act allows the president to act while seeking Congressional approval.

So yes Obama has started many illegal wars. Two for the French..


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..
> ...



Wow.

So if a pro-life zealot opened fire in an abortion clinic in Chicago, killing 12, you would calmly just point out that, sadly, death is an everyday occurrence there.

And that's pretty much it.

Right?

.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> At least three threads on this so far.
> 
> As previously noted, a mass shooting is a shocking occurrence in France but just another day here in the US.


Just another case of workplace violence.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...


Just like you do with Mormons and conservatives?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



Really?  But you blaming 65 million gun owners for the actions of 8 or 9 thousand criminals is sane?  Sorry, your hypocrisy rears its ugly head again.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As noted in another thread on horrible shooting, in France 12 shot dead is a big news. Here, its an every day occurrence.
> 
> As for the shooters, in the US, we grow our own terrorists.



As I already posted in another thread, just another case of workplace violence.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2015)

Sad, what these nuts do in the name of God is disgusting.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...



This is not about middle eastern politics or your obsession with penises.

They slaughtered 12 people over a fucking cartoon!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> When a pro-life zealot shoots up an abortion clinic, the entire pro-life movement is blamed.
> 
> ...


Here is the problem for all those who believe that their religious convictions are worth killing other people over. At some point, if the whole is not condemning the few that are committing these acts, the people suffering from the acts begin to blame the whole. With justification. And we have about reached that point with Islam, the same as we reached that point with the people in this country that believe their religious convictions allow them to murder with impunity. 

Right now, both our fruitloops and those of the Muslims, are making a very good case for athiesm.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Kosh said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



I would agree, but unless Congress withholds funding for the so called war, Obama has their tacit approval.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Just part and parcel of the price we pay for multiculturalism. A lot of you won't be familiar with Tintin, but its author used to cast Muhammad in a most unfavourable light back in the '20s and '30s with no repercussions from Islamists. Then again, besides embassy staff, there were no Muslims to speak of in Europe.
> ...



Sensitive other people's feelings?   Since when do you give a shit about people's feelings?

I understand being sensitive about cultural differences, but when you slaughter 12 people because of a fucking cartoon, you need to be hung by your balls.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And he rushes in just moments after the killings. Can't even wait until people have blown off steam.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Notice Joe's avatar, he has no problem attacking Christianity, but the moment someone say's anything disparaging about Islam, he rushes right in to defend.
> ...



It's from network, but the idea is of an evangelist.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Nice usage of the "most". A couple of wackos is all you needs to destroy families.
> ...



You have got to be kidding. You libs are all for freedom of the press and expression when it fits the narrative.  Maybe we need to open a dialogue and change the narrative with Isis, i am sure you libs can change their way of thinking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



The LW nuts would blame ALL Christians for such an act, even though there is nothing in the Bible that remotely calls for that.  I have read that the Koran does justify killing those that won't convert to Islam.  I did not read it in the Koran, so it is someone else's interpretation that I read.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2015)

Imagine if Republicans or Christians reacted the same way after all of the negative coverage from the liberal media?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon.   .....


I would that every single newspaper in the free world, all of europe, US, Canada, and those parts of Asia that have democratic governments would put that cartoon on their front pages for a week. Demonstrate what we really think of bastards that do these deeds.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > How about the muslims get the fuck out of france if they dont like it?
> ...



Muslims don't work they wait for handouts  like good liberals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 7, 2015)

NLT said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



FBI mdash Table 1


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Who on the left blames pro-choice Christians for anti-abortion terrorism?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Muslims do not want to assimilate into western culture. They want to force us to bow to them.
The answer is to stop allowing any further immigration of Muslims. If they're home grown, then you have to deal with that separately, but stop the outsiders from coming in.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



So you want them to withhold the entire military budget?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> I would that every single newspaper in the free world, all of europe, US, Canada, and those parts of Asia that have democratic governments would put that cartoon on their front pages for a week. Demonstrate what we really think of bastards that do these deeds.


Never happen........


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



That did not prove anything, just made an arbitrary link to back your far left religious cult buddy.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > I would that every single newspaper in the free world, all of europe, US, Canada, and those parts of Asia that have democratic governments would put that cartoon on their front pages for a week. Demonstrate what we really think of bastards that do these deeds.
> ...


Think not? It is getting very close to just such a thing happening. The people that practice the religion of Islam better realize that they must control the radicals in their community, or face the anger of the rest of the people of the world. People far more educated and armed than they are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Think not? It is getting very close to just such a thing happening. The people that practice the religion of Islam better realize that they must control the radicals in their community, or face the anger of the rest of the people of the world. People far more educated and armed than they are.


Ain't gonna happen.     .....


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

Another example of gun control failure.

Banning "assault weapons" did not stop the bad guys from using illegal AK 47s.

Banning carry weapons for law abiding citizens prevented anybody from having the ability to protect themselves.

Gun control in France did nothing more than produce victims as we have seen numerous times here in the US.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Think not? It is getting very close to just such a thing happening. The people that practice the religion of Islam better realize that they must control the radicals in their community, or face the anger of the rest of the people of the world. People far more educated and armed than they are.
> ...



Then there will be violent consequences to violent attacks.

Especially when violent attacks leave 12 people dead because of a cartoon!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

The religion of peace strikes again. Always in such a cowardly fashion. We have the Boston bombing trial to remind us how they work, for those needing a reminder. The west needs to wake up and stop playing nice with them, terrorists need to be tried in military courts and sentenced to death soon after any guilty verdict. We can close Gitmo after we put the last one down and stop taking prisoners.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.


----------



## Marianne (Jan 7, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> 
> Ten dead so far


Hmmm did the guy yell Allahu Akbar before he opened fire?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....




who took over your account?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....



Oh fuck that noise.  They published a cartoon.  That is not even justification for punching someone, to say nothing of murdering 12 people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.


Watch list for what?   ......    

The magazine put all of their employees in danger by publishing the cartoon and obviously didn't provide enough security to protect them.   ......


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

Marianne said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...




after when they rode away

the video in the thread shows the escape

it's graphic


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

If only it were so simple...





JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

Marianne said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...


I watched raw footage from Skynews. They were still running the AKs outside in the street and shouted that they gave Allah justice before getting in the car.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.
> ...


A watch list for anyone that thinks that way. If you jaywalk, I want you picked up.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.
> ...


They shouldn't need to protect their employees.  People shouldn't get so worked up over a cartoon that they feel the need to kill someone over it.  I hope the perpetrators are caught and hung.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.
> ...



Hard to protect your employees from mad dogs.   There is no justification for this cowardly act.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not justifying the shooting.

Just saying that the magazine should have acted more responsible.   .....


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I wonder if Sunni man thinks the Paris message is stronger and more appropriate than the alSisi message?


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.
> ...



Adults shouldn't kill people because of a cartoon.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



With rope dipped in pig fat.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, I am assuming that is when they killed the 2 policemen. 





Iceweasel said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I'm not justifying the shooting.
> 
> Just saying that the magazine should have acted more responsible.   .....



No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 7, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Yeah, I am assuming that is when they killed the 2 policemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one video of the policeman getting shot is just brutal, horrible to watch.  I hope his family hasn't seen it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


You just like stirring the pot don'tcha........


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.


The magazine published the cartoon without thinking about the consequences.

And the employees paid for it with their lives.    .....


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't seen that.  I hope they are spared as well.





AceRothstein said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am assuming that is when they killed the 2 policemen.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


That's the problem with Islam.

Any religion that teaches such hatred isn't an asset to humanity.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.
> ...


There shouldn't be consequences of violence for publishing a cartoon.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...




And yet.....you blame over 310 million people for a few nuts.....on the gun issue......


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't worry....it was just work place violence....right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It was probably radicalized Christians.




Are there any American Tea Party members they could try to blame.....?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2015)

Call me a Tea Bagger again and I shall gut you like a bone fish. I will saw your head off screaming "praise Reagan!!!"


----------



## turzovka (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



One cannot appeal to atheists or agnostics, but to those who are certain God reigns, then they need to understand there are also spiritual demonic forces working towards the ruin of mankind and the ruin of souls.

Evil of this nature is monstrously malevolent.  It is the work of Satan upon the corrupt hearts of man.  Extremist Islamic hatred is the antithesis of the love of God.

We do not need Bush or Obama reminding us the Islam is a religion of peace.  We need our leaders to tell us extremist Islam is a religion of evil and we need to take bold action to destroy it.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Well.....at least gun control in France worked....not one honest, law abiding French citizen had a gun............of course these three killers were able to get, apparently, military grade rifles/sub machine guns, and a rocket launcer..........

I guess that is what the anti gunners want.....right.....?

At least the innocent, law abiding French citizens at that news paper didn't have guns to fight back and possibly stop or reduce the attack.....I mean....it the law abiding, good people had had guns.....that would have made it worse.....right?   Or something?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


EAT SHIT AND DIE.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2015-01-07/witness-gunmen-claimed-to-be-from-al-qaida/7 January 2015 at 2:19pm

Witness: Gunmen 'claimed to be from al Qaida'

The gunmen who attacked the office of French satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo claimed they were from al Qaida, France's L'Humanite quoted cartoonist Corinne "Coco" Rey as saying.

"As I arrived in front of the door of the paper's building two hooded and armed men threatened us. They wanted to go inside, " she told the newspaper from the scene.

"I entered the code. They fired on Wolinski, Cabu ... it lasted five minutes ... I sheltered under a desk ... They spoke perfect French ... [and] claimed to be from al Qaida".

Last updated Wed 7 Jan 2015

what a horrific thing to have to live with.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

This sort of thing will continue, forever, without end, until the world wises up and bans the filthy, deadly, bloody, murdering stone age cult known as islam, with a fucking PEDOPHILE as it's prophet.

How much MORE of this does the world need to see?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of balls there hiding behind your monitor. I hope you are on a watch list.
> ...


They shouldn't HAVE to provide security for them, because in a modern world there shouldn't be NUT JOBS AT LARGE wondering around KILLING people for CARTOONS.

Now GO KILL YOURSELF, you filthy, stinking, pig fucking, homo shit stain.

I'm with Iceweasel, YOU SHOULD BE ON A WATCH LIST... CRAZY MOTHER FUCKING MUSLIM JACKOFF.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....



Sorry but Muslim extremists are not going to wipe our Satire.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2015)

And to think that people on here (right and left) condemned me for suggesting that crucifiction might be a suitable deterrent for some crimes, such as what happened in Paris this morning.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.
> ...



Consequences??    The consequences of a cartoon are, at the most, lawsuits or a drop in readers.   Not murders.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

This has happened and it will happen again....watch the documentary "Terror in the Mall" where radical islamic gunmen attacked the mall in Kenya, and the documentary "Terror in Mumbai," where a small group of muslim terrorists attacked the city of Mumbai...

people, this can and will eventually happen here in the states.....every successful attack gives new ideas and inspiration to the next one......


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...


You have no problem blaming all tea party for the actions of a couple people that probably aren't part of the movement. What is different?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> This has happened and it will happen again....watch the documentary "Terror in the Mall" where radical islamic gunmen attacked the mall in Kenya, and the documentary "Terror in Mumbai," where a small group of muslim terrorists attacked the city of Mumbai...
> 
> people, this can and will eventually happen here in the states.....every successful attack gives new ideas and inspiration to the next one......


This already HAS happened in the US, in GRAND EXTREME FASHION! 

What the hell do you think 9/11 was?

What do you think the Fort Hood shooting was?

islam needs to be BANNED world wide.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


He's a bubble headed progtard. He can only spew out the stupid things he's heard. He's too dumb to even see the double standard in what he says.

His mother has to change his bib hourly because of his drooling.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

The LIBTARDS are in hiding...they have played the gun control card, the crazy american card....now what....the oppressed muslim card?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > This has happened and it will happen again....watch the documentary "Terror in the Mall" where radical islamic gunmen attacked the mall in Kenya, and the documentary "Terror in Mumbai," where a small group of muslim terrorists attacked the city of Mumbai...
> ...




I agree....apparently though too many Americans have forgotten what happened to the World Trade Center and think that by bringing our troops home, telling NASA to help muslims feel good and having the President bow to every muslim head of state he can find....that the war is over.....it does seem to be over for us.....for them.....not so much......


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.
> ...


Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Consequences??    The consequences of a cartoon are, at the most, lawsuits or a drop in readers.   Not murders.


Tell that to the 12 dead people.   ...


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Good for Breitbart....they showed one of the covers from the French paper....how many of the democrat controlled media sources will actually do that.....

BREAKING 12 Dead After Shooting At French Magazine That Criticised Prophet Muhammed - Breitbart


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Call me a Tea Bagger again and I shall gut you like a bone fish. I will saw you're head off screaming "praise Reagan!!!"


See!  See!  I always knew tea boners were violent radicals!!!!


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > This has happened and it will happen again....watch the documentary "Terror in the Mall" where radical islamic gunmen attacked the mall in Kenya, and the documentary "Terror in Mumbai," where a small group of muslim terrorists attacked the city of Mumbai...
> ...



Also the Boston bombers.
Radical Islam needs to be banned world wide.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> Good for Breitbart....they showed one of the covers from the French paper....how many of the democrat controlled media sources will actually do that.....
> 
> BREAKING 12 Dead After Shooting At French Magazine That Criticised Prophet Muhammed - Breitbart



CNN did this morning and thousands of people on twitter.


----------



## NLT (Jan 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


so there are 12 people massacred by gunman at one time every day in America like Duddy posted. You both are a pair of douche bags.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Consequences??    The consequences of a cartoon are, at the most, lawsuits or a drop in readers.   Not murders.
> ...


You are utterly DISGUSTING, and TYPICAL of how all other muslims THINK.

I hope to live to see the day that you are all either eliminated and/or your stinking, filthy, stone age, bloody, murdering, killing, raping, pillaging, destroying, PEDOPHILE WORSHIPING CULT is BANNED from ever being practiced again.

Just know this, I am not afraid to SPEAK MY MIND, and I can tell you from the very essence of my being, the TRUTH, that I hate you with every fiber of my being. You are the DEVIL incarnate. You are EVIL.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Consequences??    The consequences of a cartoon are, at the most, lawsuits or a drop in readers.   Not murders.
> ...



The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PS----when I posted   "do not blame muhummad...."   I should have been more specific since there are LOTS of muhummads
> in the world.    I meant the one buried in medina   SA



Soon to be Ground Zero.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...o-office-how-terrorist-attack-unfolded.htmlhe scene inside as “carnage”. The number of wounded is reported to be 20, with five critical.


Paris shooting at Charlie Hebdo office how terrorist attack unfolded - Telegraph

prayers out to all those injured and the friends and family of those killed.


Supposedly, the person that let them in had their child with them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.


And yet.....if the magazine hadn't published the cartoon.......there would not be 12 dead people.      .....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 7, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> That strict gun policy in France is a real plus for democracy.  And where the hell were the cops.  At least Obabble has condemned the attacks and sent his heart out to those involved.


obabble condemned the attacks but never called it a terrorist attack.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

You claim you aren't radical or an extremist Islamist, yet consistently support the side of the extremist.  At least own up to who you really are.  You are as guilty in  thought as those pulling the trigger.



Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Consequences??    The consequences of a cartoon are, at the most, lawsuits or a drop in readers.   Not murders.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...


Go to hell... that's where you belong.

You are a VILE steaming pile of PIG SHIT.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Video of one of the shooters:


That was one lucky old man.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

CNN says Obabbles statement was "impassioned". He will now go to Air Force one and do a fund raiser somewhere.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...



If amina had done the world a favor and aborted the lump of crap --------there would be hundreds of millions  NOT 
MURDERED IN THE NAME OF SHIT


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


If only it were that simple.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Kosh said:


> In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..


Why, did the gunmen work there?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

I await---with bated breath-----the claims of world wide
muslim statements of condemnation


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...



Right
Billions of people must die because they won't become Muslim.
Must go back to 7th Century or no one deserves to live.
It is not going to happen.


----------



## August West (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


This...coming from a person who wants to lock up Barry Manilow. WTF?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...


So, you are blaming the magazine...Sunni Man...  Cannot people have opinions?  We allow you yours.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

August West said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


WTF is right... WTF are you talking about?


----------



## whitehall (Jan 7, 2015)

Soft targets and the media. That's how these cowards work. You have to wonder if the recent political and physical attacks on American police officers is tied to international terrorist propaganda.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You can have your opinion so long as it doesn't include anything against islam... THAT IS WHAT HE BELIEVES.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That's far from simple.
It's the Liberals worldwide that refuse to fight them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man, now you are changing your tune and claiming it was probably an Israeli operation  without any evidence.  You are becoming a waste of breath.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 7, 2015)

The Left in Western Europe has created chaos with its disastrous misguided Immigration policies. Many Nations in Western Europe are now beginning to turn to Nationalism. The People are angry at what the Left has done to their Nations. 

Sadly, the American Left is currently engaged in those same disastrous policies. It's a real mess. And the Left is to blame for it.


----------



## JFK_USA (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



This is a perfect example of right wing ignorance.

"The Koran says to kill all non-Muslims. I did not read the Koran." 

Then how do you know what the fuck the context is? But considering you right wing nuts quote Leviticus for gay people and then forget about the other 90+ banned things in Leviticus that apparent is okay not to follow but this one thing about gay people, follow it forever!!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...



The magazine published a cartoon.   That some backwards, ignorant, brain-washed religious fanatics think that is justification for murder speaks volumes about them, not the magazine.

That you blame the magazine instead of taking the murderers to task for their barbaric behavior speaks volumes about you.

The cartoon harmed no one.  Something that cannot be said for whatever group these lunatics belong to.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm just saying that actions have consequences.

Go to Hood of a large city with a bullhorn and start yelling "n!gger" and see what happens. .......


----------



## JFK_USA (Jan 7, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> The LIBTARDS are in hiding...they have played the gun control card, the crazy american card....now what....the oppressed muslim card?



Do you even know how to read conservatard? The liberals have already posted in this thread but hey calling people names means you won the argument right?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


They're scared of them.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 7, 2015)

The French philosophy was "can't we all just get along" but radical jihad Islam does not follow human instincts. You can never please 6th century maniacs who murder people for the crime of not being Muslem.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The 12 dead people are the consequence of the actions of cowardly, ignorant, brain-washed religious fools, not a magazine.
> ...


And if the shooter had been killed by his mother, he would have never murdered 12 people.  Shame on that mother.  (Makes as much sense as your comment.)

The magazine's job is to print political cartoons.  The mothers job is to raise her child and keep him well.  In this case, the magazine fulfilled their job.  The mother raised the child but created a monster.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I'm just saying that actions have consequences.
> 
> Go to Hood of a large city with a bullhorn and start yelling "n!gger" and see what happens. .......



The vast majority would yell back cracker.
It would be the small minority of hard ideologists that would kill him.
Just like these guys are.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Not according to modern progressive thought. Having your feelings hurt (as long as you are part of an oppressed group) counts as harm.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 7, 2015)

Muslim freaks doing what they do. They even tell us they're gonna do it & half the population ignores it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

The French better revisit their ban on personal firearms, as well as the rest of Europe.

I feel so sorry for those people. What kind of ANIMAL EXECUTES a WOUNDED MAN laying on the ground BEGGING FOR MERCY? I can't even fathom the BARBARIC, EVIL that must consume a brain like that... and THAT is ISLAM.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I'm just saying that actions have consequences.
> 
> Go to Hood of a large city with a bullhorn and start yelling "n!gger" and see what happens. .......




that would sorta be like a duck call


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Muslim freaks doing what they do. They even tell us they're gonna do it & half the population ignores it.


Evidently they're also good with allowing this to continue, because as long as islam exists, it WILL CONTINUE.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> *The magazine published the cartoon without thinking about the consequences.*
> 
> And the employees paid for it with their lives.    .....





of course the publisher considered the consequences, then decided not to cower to threats.

now the murderers will face with the consequences of their irrational violence.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

world wide civil war creeps closer.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Valerie said:


> of course the publisher considered the consequences, then decided not to cower to threats.


No doubt the 12 dead people posthumously support the publisher not cowering to the threats.   .....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 7, 2015)

Euro press now says 12, possibly rising.

Each death sways another 500,000 French votes away from their socialist regime.

Coming election oughta be slaughter of epic proportion.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

They wrote them


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Sunni Man, now you are changing your tune and claiming it was probably an Israeli operation  without any evidence.  You are becoming a waste of breath.


It's always De jooooooose!!!


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



A better question is who on the left doesn't blame all Christians for everything that one nut does.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 7, 2015)

Awful. 

All you need is some islamo-fascist with a grudge these days, and a lot of people can end up dead or injured.

I feel sorry for the families and friends of the victims, who may never find peace until these terrorists are caught and face justice.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I'm just saying that actions have consequences.
> 
> *Go to Hood of a large city with a bullhorn and start yelling "n!gger" and see what happens*. .......




what does that have to do with anything?  you are excusing and rationalizing irrational violence.

should publishers censor 'offensive' words then?  because someone irrational might become violent over a word?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

Time to kick down mosque doors and do weapons search


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 7, 2015)

So liberals really DO approve of mass killings of adults - not just of innocent babies!

We needed that clarification.

Thank You.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

With all the political cartoons about our leaders and candidates, can you imagine them running around shooting the magazine headquarters  of each cartoon?  We wouldn't even be classed as a third world country!  Chaos and lunacy would abound everywhere.  Maybe that is why Islam is considered so lowly on the scale of societies today.  They don't have the sense God gave them.  They lost it along the way.  We look at the way Sunni Man thinks and we just shake our heads...No hope for them.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > of course the publisher considered the consequences, then decided not to cower to threats.
> ...


OH... well LOOKIE HERE... what's this? Looks like a CARTOON of a PIG with the PEDOPHILE PROPHET of islam POPPING OUT OF HIS ASS.... that make you muzzies mad?

WELL COME GET SOME... I FUCKING DARE YOU... COME GET SOME...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Freedom of speech needs to have legal boundaries.   ......


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 7, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Euro press now says 12, possibly rising.
> 
> Each death sways another 500,000 French votes away from their socialist regime.
> 
> Coming election oughta be slaughter of epic proportion.


I think Sarcozy was already set to win before, much more likely now though. Le Pen could pull it off too, but it seems like in the past that Le Pen will come close but not get there.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2015)

Valerie said:


> of course the publisher considered the consequences, then decided not to cower to threats.





Sunni Man said:


> *No doubt* the 12 dead people posthumously support the publisher not cowering to the threats.   .....



your slippery weaseling is not as clever as you seem to think.

those who work in publishing understand the importance of censorship and the risks of cowering to irrational violence.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I clearly stated that it is someone else's interpretation that I read.  Apparently your comprehension level ends after two sentences.
Your diversion is noted, and the fact that you didn't even bother to say I was wrong.  And, you bitch about the Bible and apparently don't know what they do to gay people in Muslim countries.  Hint:  They kill them!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2015)

French Muslim Leaders Condemn Charlie Hebdo Attack - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
_
France's Muslim leadership sharply condemned the shooting at a Paris satirical weekly that left at least 12 people dead as a "barbaric" attack and an assault on press freedom and democracy, AFP reports Wednesday.


"This extremely grave barbaric action is also an attack against democracy and the freedom of the press," the French Muslim Council (CFCM) said in a statement.


The body represents France's Muslim community, which is Europe's biggest and estimated to number between 3.5 million and five million people._​
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...d-leaders-condemn-Paris-shooting-attack-.html

_The Arab League and Al-Azhar, the Sunni Muslim world's premier Islamic institution, strongly condemned Wednesday's deadly shooting attack by black-hooded gunmen on the office of French satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo.


"Arab League chief Nabil al-Arabi strongly condemns the terrorist attack on Charlie Hebdo newspaper in Paris," the League said after gunmen stormed the weekly's offices killing at least 12 people and chanting "Allahu Akbar" (God is greatest).


Al-Azhar, a thousand-year-old seat of religious learning respected by Muslims around the world, referred to the attack as a criminal act, saying that "Islam denounces any violence", in remarks carried by Egypt's state news agency MENA.


Wednesday's shooting was described by French President Francois Hollande as "a terrorist attack" in statements carried by Reuters._​Not in our name - Muslims respond in revulsion to Charlie Hebdo shooting Spectator Blogs
​_World leaders condemn Paris shooting attack - Israel News Ynetnews
_
Free speech and a free media may not be universally tolerated values but violence, murder and terrorism are never the answer. Rabid dogs.  I wonder if IS supporters are behind this?


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...


So it is America and Israel's fault that Muslims in France attack a French satirical press organization? How do you figure?


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Freedom of speech needs to have legal boundaries.   ......


No, but freedom of immigration needs boundaries, particularly on your savage people.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Freedom of speech needs to have legal boundaries.   ......


Like you are the one to judge....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2015)

*THE ENABLER!!!!!*


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Freedom of speech needs to have legal boundaries.   ......


You are the most DISGUSTING pile of pig shit I have EVER seen here on this board in ALL the years I've been here.

You should be CASTIGATED and SHUNNED by ALL here. You are absolutely VILE!

You not only ADVOCATE for CENSORING AGAINST FREEDOM OF SPEECH, but you show ZERO SYMPATHY for all those MURDERED IN COLD BLOOD, for DOING NOTHING WRONG.

You are the lowest form of flesh ever to take a breath, and you deserve to DIE right along with all the rest of your kind.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

oh and dont forget its the people marching against their country being given away that are the real problem..........


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > In the US that would be work place violence, in France it is a terrorist attack..
> ...



Because Obama would call it that.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



They want the money for their social programs and refuse to see that the jihadists wants world domination.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

France already has limited free speech. If a person in public denies the so called Holocaust they will be arrested and could go to prison.

So in the interest of public safety. Publishing cartoon's that blaspheme the Prophet should also be a criminal offense.   ......


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> France already has limited free speech. If a person in public denies the so called Holocaust they will be arrested and could go to prison.
> 
> So in the interest of public safety. Publishing cartoon's that blaspheme the Prophet should also be a criminal offense.   ......


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2015)

*The FATHER of American Progressivism had it correct, the WORLD as well as America NEEDS to go back over 100 years to DO IT AGAIN, and get it correct this time.... The murderer Ted Kennedy is no longer around to subvert this! ....Are you LISTENING African-Americans?*


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Just on the news....a reporter at  the office said she was forced to open the door for the killers.....she had her daughter with her....

The attack lasted 5 minutes...........how long does it take for French police to respond with enough men to deal with this?

And for the anti gunners.......you will be happy to be reminded that not one, law abiding, innocent good person had a gun at the scene of the attack.....

Also....this attack could have been accomplised with revolvers.....so anyone blaming the weapons......please, don't try it.....France already has gun control.....it only applies to law abiding citizens since criminals/terrorists will get guns when they want or need them....as the muslim attacks in Canada, Australia and France now show.......and they also got a rocket launcher according to one report.....


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Freedom of speech needs to have legal boundaries.   ......




it already does.  the cowardly terrorists just can't handle a picture or a word, that's how weak they are.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


why, did the gunmen work there?


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Drawing a cartoon? You should not have the freedoms others paid for and we have to suffer. You are categorically worthless low life.
> ...



Yes. It's books too. Ask Salman Rushdie.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> The French better revisit their ban on personal firearms, as well as the rest of Europe.
> 
> I feel so sorry for those people. What kind of ANIMAL EXECUTES a WOUNDED MAN laying on the ground BEGGING FOR MERCY? I can't even fathom the BARBARIC, EVIL that must consume a brain like that... and THAT is ISLAM.




Watch "Terror in Mumbai" or even better, the footage of 9/11......or the footage from "Terror in Mumbai"...............in all of those situations.....gun control actually worked......it disarmed the law abiding people not killing innocent people.....isn't that a good thing anti gunners?


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

The American Taliban (tea party) is doing the same thing there.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> Just on the news....a reporter at  the office said she was forced to open the door for the killers.....she had her daughter with her....
> 
> The attack lasted 5 minutes...........how long does it take for French police to respond with enough men to deal with this?
> 
> ...



3 police arrived and ran away.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 7, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


If the islamo-fascists that killed them, thought they would win an easy victory and make France submit - they have got another thing coming. 

The cartoons were ill timed, and maybe harsh on Muslins. But freedom of speech and expression is the cornerstone of western civilization, whether the product is good or bad. 

The goal of Islamo-Fascists has always been to destroy freedom of speech and expression, as discussion of Islam is 'heresy' in their eyes - whether it is a cartoon or a book by Rushdie.

Muslims in Europe will now face much worse than veil bans, if people decide to vote with their feet. As a result of the attacks like this Le Pen will likely achieve even more power. 

But the terrorists who committed this attack, didn't care how it would effect the lives of other Muslims. They were fed by a level of hatred beyond reason - that only a religion like Islam could provide.

If they keep it up, politicians like Geert Wilders will get their wish and Europeans will end up expelling as many Muslims as possible from Europe.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> The American Taliban (tea party) is doing the same thing there.



FUCK YOU AND DIE.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> The LIBTARDS are in hiding...they have played the gun control card, the crazy american card....now what....the oppressed muslim card?



This was a major attack on the non Muslim world just like 911, the subway attack in London and the shootings in Australia.

Meanwhile George Soros's little trained monkey in the White House first called it workplace violence first thing this morning then changed it to terrorism a few hours later and refuse to call it Muslim terrorism.

Then he runs off to his fundraiser for the filthy Democrat Party.

Those idiots that voted for Obama sure picked a winner, didn't they?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 7, 2015)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


It's just being alive, that insults them. Don't need to do anything besides not be the 'right' Muslim.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

martybegan said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > The American Taliban (tea party) is doing the same thing there.
> ...




See.

Angry rabid animals who don't like to be ridiculed. - Tea Party.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


You're on the same level as sunnifag.

You're both liars, extremists, and bat shit crazy.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> France already has limited free speech. If a person in public denies the so called Holocaust they will be arrested and could go to prison.
> 
> So in the interest of public safety. Publishing cartoon's that blaspheme the Prophet should also be a criminal offense.   ......


So you support MORE free speech restrictions? Well can't say I am surprised, since you so openly support a barbarous religion.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Meanwhile George Soros's little trained monkey in the White House first called it workplace violence first thing this morning then changed it to terrorism a few hours later and refuse to call it Muslim terrorism.


link?


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> The American Taliban (tea party) is doing the same thing there.


*Really?

PLEASE link to when the Tea Party MURDERED TWELVE PEOPLE IN COLD BLOOD over a CARTOON.

You need help... seriously... you're a bat shit crazy fucking lunatic.*


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> The American Taliban (tea party) is doing the same thing there.


No they aren't. That is a lie. Your nihilistic and relativist world view in which you equate the two is wrong, immoral, and suicidal. You equate the two at your own peril, and these islamic terror attacks as you refuse to recognize the barbarous nature of Islam.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



This is a direct accusation on a group of people, and I am using WORDS to counter WORDS, not AK's to counter pictures. 

There is nothing wrong with anger at assholes like you, its when anger turns to violence that there is a problem.

And of course, as always, go fuck yourself.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

You better feel grateful that we that believe in freedom don't believe as you, or you might not exist here today.  You are so blinded you don't even realize it.


Sunni Man said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > of course the publisher considered the consequences, then decided not to cower to threats.
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> picture removed for clarity



Congrats, you are officially the dumbest fuck on this board.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2015)

just look how the terrorists have caused less offense toward their sacred 'God' ^ 

now that the world is so terrorized, i'm sure we'll never ever see such graven images of muhammad again..


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


>


So you are comparing the wife of a veteran to a palestinian terrorist?

Shows how much you hate our country and troops...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...




Fucking muslim scum


*"We have avenged the Prophet Muhammad!"*
*

Terrorists Kill 12 at French Satirical Magazine Shout We Have Avenged the Prophet Muhammad - UPDATED The American Spectator*


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 7, 2015)

When's the civilized world going to band together and exterminate this sick twisted culture once and for all?


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

We can't let this mentally ill faggot hazlnut run a disinformation campaign and troll this thread with these pictures until it is closed. This is a typical left wing tactic, censorship and disinformation. He is trying to flood the thread with these post to stop people from figuring out what is going on.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



who is  "we"     I DO NOT ALLOW SUNNI  "OPINIONS"
                                           but no one cares


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> We can't let this mentally ill faggot hazlnut run a disinformation campaign and troll this thread with these pictures until it is closed. This is a typical left wing tactic, censorship and disinformation. He is trying to flood the thread with these post to stop people form figure out what is going on.




Reported.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > We can't let this mentally ill faggot hazlnut run a disinformation campaign and troll this thread with these pictures until it is closed. This is a typical left wing tactic, censorship and disinformation. He is trying to flood the thread with these post to stop people form figure out what is going on.
> ...



For what?


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

Do these CARTOONS upset you?

Make you want to kill someone?

Hmmmm?  You're just like....


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > We can't let this mentally ill faggot hazlnut run a disinformation campaign and troll this thread with these pictures until it is closed. This is a typical left wing tactic, censorship and disinformation. He is trying to flood the thread with these post to stop people form figure out what is going on.
> ...


Go ahead, you are just proving my point you lying scumbag.

The good news is, no regular people buy your garbage and lies. Normal people are waking up to radical Islam, and the lie of multiculturalism is being broken, throughout the Western World.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile George Soros's little trained monkey in the White House first called it workplace violence first thing this morning then changed it to terrorism a few hours later and refuse to call it Muslim terrorism.
> ...




What are you confused about?

There was a mass shooting in France today.

The White House first put out a statement condemning the workplace shooting.

A little later they changed it to condemning a terrorist shooting.

They never mentioned the word Muslim.

Obama's fundraising schedule this week is published.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 7, 2015)

Kerry's message (to the U.S.?)  in French was frankly creepy. Fox cut him off in mid sentence.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's the way liberals work, they do it to shut the opposition up.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Do these CARTOONS upset you?
> 
> Make you want to kill someone?
> 
> Hmmmm?  You're just like....


You are just proving our point. the opposite of what you think. That American journalists aren't attacked for it. That proves our point, how America, the West, is a civil society, and Islam is not.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> What are you confused about?
> 
> There was a mass shooting in France today.
> 
> The White House first put out a statement condemning the workplace shooting.


link?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > At least three threads on this so far.
> ...



I was glad to see the French president not hesitate to call it terrorism. No way Obama would have.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Already has.

FAIL.








Sound familiar????????????????


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....



So instead of blaming those who actually conducted the murders, you blame the newspaper.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


>





one loves the USA and our principles of freedom and one wants to divide and conquer the USA over our principles.

identify which one of those guns was used to mass murder innocents, then we'll know which it belongs to...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 7, 2015)

Horrific footage shows a police officer begging for his life before being shot in the head at point-blank range 


hazlnut said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > We can't let this mentally ill faggot hazlnut run a disinformation campaign and troll this thread with these pictures until it is closed. This is a typical left wing tactic, censorship and disinformation. He is trying to flood the thread with these post to stop people form figure out what is going on.
> ...




*Brutal execution: A police officer pleads for mercy on the pavement in Paris before being shot in the head by masked gunmen during an attack on the headquarters of the French satirical publication Charlie Hebdo, a notoriously anti-Islamic publicatio*n














Charlie Hebdo attack leaves 12 dead after gunmen storm Paris offices Daily Mail Online


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



My point is Obama would not have called it terrorism as quickly, he would have hesitated and only referred to it as terrorism if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> The American Taliban (tea party) is doing the same thing there.



Stop being retarded.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


Weak attempt at projection.


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I'm just saying that actions have consequences.
> 
> Go to Hood of a large city with a bullhorn and start yelling "n!gger" and see what happens. .......



Except that they weren't in "The Hood."  They were in the wealthy suburb.

Extremist Islam is inimical to Western values.  It is a backwards, barbaric ideology.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


>



You are an idiot.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”


Obama is sick.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”



Obama would have fit right in with the terrorists in France.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”
> ...


----------



## Dekster (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....
> ...



The terrorists should be found and given the max penalty the law allows in France, which I assume is life.  The newspaper did, however, knowingly agitate Muslims.  I am not saying they deserved what happened, but they are not innocent victims with the exception of the police officer so far as I know at this point.  This was an assassination of someone who continued to aggravate and taunt people from the perceived safety of his desk.  Real world trolling can have greater consequences than a message board infraction/ban.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

Dekster said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Congratulations. You are advocating violence as an acceptable solution to speech someone doesn't like. 

"Freedom of Speech unless that speech offends someone" is not freedom of speech.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

MujaHowarDean claims they arent islamic


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Dekster said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The moment we allow extremeists to dictate our words, we have lost everything.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Dekster (Jan 7, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Never made such a claim, and you are an idiot troll.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

And exactly what the administration did.





DigitalDrifter said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2015)

Dekster said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



You are assigning some of the blame to the victim. in this case that means in some way the response by these killers was somehow justified by the "insult" to their religion. 

You couched your claim in "yes, they suck" language, but the rest of your response reads as an apologist's backhanded justification for their criminal acts.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So you oppose efforts to stop the publication of gun owners' home addresses, you support publishing the home address of Officer Wilson; you think Nickelodeon should show porn?  They are reasonable limits that society places on speech.  There is no Santa Clause and there is no freedom of speech.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 7, 2015)

Dekster said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


You're a fucking moron..How do you survive in the real world?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



Yeah we've heard that one before many times. 

People know better. Islam is a violent, intolerant barbaric religion created by an illiterate Saudi Arabian terrorist thief.  

Islam cannot coexist. The religion should be exterminated from the face of the planet as Nazism was.  Make Islam illegal in the West. Do not grant visas or naturalization to anybody that doesn't denounce Islam.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

How you can even compare the two, is well, just beyond reason.  It tells me you haven't the slightest understanding of the right to privacy is different from freedom of expression. 





Dekster said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> 
> Ten dead so far



They've done this before and will do it again, until the West rises up and says enough. 

Right now we have a president who even refuses to call ISIS Islamic.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

Obama was on TV sitting in his chair next to that clown Biden mumbling some vaguely incoherent statements about France being an ally, terrorism etc.  Nothing of substance and nothing with any conviction.  Very weak. 

Now he is going to run off to his fundraising schedule just like he did after Benghazi.  

He doesn't have the courage to even mentioned the word Islam or Muslim.  I guess that comes from his training as a kid in the Muslim school.

He is absolutely the weakest (in addition to being the most corrupt and incompetent) President this country ever had.  Just think of the stupidity of these idiots that voted for him.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The magazine is criminally responsible for endangering the lives of their employees by publishing the cartoon. .....


The government is responsible for bolstering multi-culti (isis) in France. 
www.newsweek.com/16-french-citizens-support-isis-poll-finds-266795
Poll ISIS More Popular in France than in Gaza - Defense Security - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Obama was on TV sitting in his chair next to that clown Biden mumbling some vaguely incoherent statements about France being an ally, terrorism etc.  Nothing of substance and nothing with any conviction.  Very weak.
> 
> Now he is going to run off to his fundraising schedule just like he did after Benghazi.
> 
> ...


you still haven't shown where the whitehouse called it workplace violence. can you do that, or did you make it up?

and i'm curious, what would you like the president to do about the events in france?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Reports say they shouted "the prophet has been avenged"



I think all magazines across the world should publish the Hebdo cartoons. Western cities should post billboards with their cartoons.  We are all Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> *THE ENABLER!!!!!*




How could an American President say that..........what kind of world is this.......?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...



The better thing to do would be to not let Muslim Neanderthals like you in. 

No Muslims no terror.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




he didn't call it Islamic Terrorism.......until Western leaders can do that, we aren't really fighting them.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dekster said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Only because their elected officials refuse to deal with the threat....it is not their fault....any more than a woman who is raped because she was walking alone....they should not get life, they should be executed...quickly.....and buried with pigs......this stuff is not going to stop until we start actually addressing the psychology of the enemy.....America has ended our half of the war.......we need to stop their half of the war.....


----------



## Jackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


There was a time when I would denounce a statement like this.  I do not denounce it now.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Its going to keep happening until more and more people like you realize what is happening to their nation and freedoms in the name of tolerance.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is Andrew McCarthy....

Don t Blame the Charlie Hebdo Mass Murder on Extremism National Review Online



> As night follows day, progressive governments in Europe and the United States are already straining to pretend that this latest atrocity is the wanton work of “violent extremists,” utterly unrelated to Islam. You are to believe, then, that François Hollande, Barack Obama, David Cameron, and their cohort of non-Muslim Islamophiles are better versed in sharia than the Muslim scholars who’ve dedicated their lives to its study and have endorsed such scholarly works as _Reliance_.






> Let me repeat what I have detailed here before: Al-Qaeda and the Islamic State did not make up sharia law. Islam did. We can keep our heads tucked snug in the sand, or we can recognize the source of the problem.





> As I detailed in _Spring Fever: The Illusion of Islamic Democracy_, the literalist construction of sharia that Islamic supremacists seek to enforce is “literal” precisely because it comes from Islamic scripture, not from some purportedly “extremist” fabrication of Islam. Moreover, this “classical sharia” is enthusiastically endorsed _in principle_ by several of the most influential institutions in the Islamic Middle East, which explains why it is routinely _put into practice _when Islamists are given — or seize — the opportunity to rule over a territory.





> _Reliance_ is not some al-Qaeda or Islamic State pamphlet. It is a renowned explication of sharia’s provisions and their undeniable roots in Muslim scripture. In the English translation, before you get to chapter and verse, there are formal endorsements, including one from the International Institute of Islamic Thought — a U.S.-based Muslim Brotherhood think tank begun in the early Eighties (and to which American administrations of both parties have resorted as an exemplar of “moderation”). Perhaps more significantly, there is also an endorsement from the Islamic Research Academy at al Azhar University, the ancient seat of Sunni learning to which President Obama famously turned to co-sponsor his cloyingly deceptive 2009 speech on relations between Islam and the West.




There is something wrong with Islam........they cannot coexist in nations where they live.....if they want to live in peace with others, they had better do something quickly.....by attacking the media, they are turning one of their most powerful protectors against them.....if not for western politicians and media, excusing these attacks as "terrorism" and not muslim terrorism, and when the western journalists insult anyone who points out muslim violence for what it is, then we would already be fighting them for real....without hesitation....without self doubt....

Once we reach that point, muslims will be in real trouble......but......when the President of France still can't say muslim, in front of Terrorism.....we aren't there yet.....

How many dead westerners will it take?  Obviously not 3,000 in one go.....or 12 journalists.....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There was a time I would have never called for an end of immigration based on a religion, but this is now a fight for our cultures survival, and the West will die if we do not stand now and demand an end to immigration of Muslims into the West.

And by the way, there's another way westerners can fight these bastards, START HAVING KIDS AGAIN !!!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



obumble just gave a sympathy speech in which he steadfastly refused to call this attack terrorism.   He never mentioned islam at all.

This attitude has been described as malignant apathy.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

He isn't apathetic.....he sympathizes with the grievances these killers have against the west......now before you lefties go nuts....I am not saying he condones the  violence....but he understands why they are committing the violence.....that is just how he thinks..........he was twisted by his mother, by his grandfather and by frank marshal davis.......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

Sure hope they arrest whoever sold em the assault weapons


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Fortunately you have the most up to date intelligence at your disposal.   Please tell everyone who exactly committed this heinous crime.....don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

The suspects took off to the northeast "suburbs" according to one article I read.

Yea, that's the African/Algerian area but no one wants to say it.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was on TV sitting in his chair next to that clown Biden mumbling some vaguely incoherent statements about France being an ally, terrorism etc.  Nothing of substance and nothing with any conviction.  Very weak.
> ...



Obama's dumbass press secretary was one of the talking heads on TV this morning and said that.  It was around 8:00

After it was clear that it was terrorism then it was changed, around 9:00.

I wonder if Obama is going to blame the Muslim terrorist attack on a video or something? He has done that before.  Maybe he will say that it is justified because of the cartoons drawn by the people who were killed.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





Billc said:


> He isn't apathetic.....he sympathizes with the grievances these killers have against the west......now before you lefties go nuts....I am not saying he condones the  violence....but he understands why they are committing the violence.....that is just how he thinks..........he was twisted by his mother, by his grandfather and by frank marshal davis.......



Correct.  Obama is a divider not a uniter. His divisiveness isn't limited to the US.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2015)

ninj 10491708 





ninja007 said:


> libs and terrorism; friends forever.



Obama has killed and wounded more terrorists and their offspring and spouses of terrorists than any president before him. That is not a friend of terrorism or a friend of terrorists. Good for him. I'm surprised you are not aware of it or you think Obama is not a lib? Which is it?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


if it was said, why are you the only source?
still curious about what you want the president of the united states to do about a crime committed in france?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

theHawk said:


> The suspects took off to the northeast "suburbs" according to one article I read.
> 
> Yea, that's the African/Algerian area but no one wants to say it.





Discombobulated said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...



Gunmen storming a magazine that published anti Islam cartoons yelling "Allah Akbar" while mowing down all the staff. 

You're right, lets not assume this had anything to do with Islam or Muslims. Let's wait and see. Maybe it's a Danish splinter group protesting the bad weather.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

Guy sells em weapons...or just gives em away


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> ninj 10491708
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For every terrorist Oblahblah has killed he's created thousands, if not entirely new Islamic terrorist groups.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The suspects took off to the northeast "suburbs" according to one article I read.
> ...



Maybe you should continue with pointless speculation pending the disclosure of more information.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> ninj 10491708
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obama lets the military and other agencies carry out their missions because he doesn't have the political power to stop them.  If he did he would find himself alienated and removed from office in the blink of an eye.  He does not consider Islamists his enemy, hell, his father was Muslim.  But he values his political career more.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The shooters yelling Allah Akbar wasn't speculation.  They asked for the cartoonists by name before they started shooting.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Exactly how far have we dumbed down?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

This was France's worst case of work place violence.   .....


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”




Never said it.

You're a lying cocksuck.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




Agreed.  Islam is the single greatest threat to humankind since Nazism.  The libs who use the excuse that only a "few" zealots in Islam commit the acts of violence, should remember that the same was true for Nazism.  Most members of the Nazi party were "normal" people who just had a set of beliefs, but didn't act on them themselves.  But they did enable the few to take action, and carry out the Agenda.  Islam has its Agenda, and any Muslim who isn't an active terrorist at least supports them, makes excuses for them,  and enables them.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Uh-huh, conclusive evidence of what?  You don't quite seem to understand my point.  There is always a lot of speculation every time some lone nut job kills in the name of Allah, there's a tendency to imply that every act like that can be described as a terrorist attack.   Well now you've seen what a real terrorist attack looks like.   I'll speculate this far.....the attackers were trained professionals, graduates of an advanced infantry course some where......they moved like real soldiers.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not as far as your avatar.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”
> ...



yes he did you jackass.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Gotta agree. Al Sharpton is one of the stupidest people in the world, but I've little doubt you come pretty damned close.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Who?  I thought that was a picture of a cherished family member.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

A thread has not been started so now there has. Does this reflect the attitudes of the religion or merely some 'extremist' who misunderstood the message of peace? Will Islamic leaders make a statement about the attack? Should they? Do they need to? 

I am in the middle of studies but will make another post when I get the chance.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

martybegan said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You can't expect a programmed progressive hack like Hazlnut to be honest in any way.

All he can do is execute his pre-programmed responses in times of crisis like this when his pals the Islamists are shown for the barbarians they are.  He must automatically attack rightwing Americans, until he receives further instruction on how to handle this delicate situation.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

theHawk said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



It's funny when you leave out context.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


No. Fortunately my family DNA is far more similar to you avatar, but I am sure some of your relatives are of average intelligence. Bell Curve, law of averages and all that.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



I did not leave out any context.  The video is out there and if you want to see more you can.
What's funny is Obama even goes on to say you shouldn't attack Christians and Jews.  No wonder Hazlnut can't acknowledge the speech.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

theHawk said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...




You left out quite a bit of context.

So you're an idiot and liar.

FAIL.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




He did say you shouldn't attack Christians and Jews.

Are you fucking stupid.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Sounds like the Bell Jar is more appropriate in your case.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

This one made me laugh my ass off... that little woman holding the "help" sign.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Does anyone here know how to say   "sticks and stones can break my bones,  but words can never hurt me"    in
> Arabic?        how about this     "there is but one 'god' and
> muhummad----a guy who cannot be hurt by words or funny
> pictures---is his prophet"


'The sand monkey's' pedohille's followers are looking more and more like the "Dear Leader's" followers in N.K.
What is it with these fucking creeps? Not men enough to relate to women their own age?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> A thread has not been started so now there has. Does this reflect the attitudes of the religion or merely some 'extremist' who misunderstood the message of peace? Will Islamic leaders make a statement about the attack? Should they? Do they need to?
> 
> I am in the middle of studies but will make another post when I get the chance.



There are extremists in all religions, however over and over it's always this one religion where followers act out the scriptures. We do not have religious leaders of other faiths putting together armies that go to war in order to take over the government and rule an entire country.
This religion is NOT like all others and the people of the world must finally once and for all conclude that Islam is the problem and it's growth must be stopped.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

Full disclosure, I support the death penalty.  For any old fucker who refuses to pay his grazing fees and points a gun at a federal agent coming to collect.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


>


Do you see the woman with her face exposed who is apparently speaking? What makes you think that anyone wearing a towel on their heads is Taliban.

Take that weak-assed and Islamophobic shit to another forum that can match your wit, or show it to Discombobulated.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



If you imagine  that tens of milions of those billions are not
dancing in the streets------you have a psychotic imagination


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Or they were fighting in Syria, or in Iraq with isis......


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Not so much psychotic as pathological. I am probably more familiar with Joey.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”
> ...



I think you are the lying cocksucker.  You stupid Libtards never get it right, do you?

He said it in a speech to the UN general assembly on Sep 25, 2012.

Here is the official White House transcript of the speech:

Remarks by the President to the UN General Assembly The White House

_The future must not belong to those who target Coptic Christians in Egypt -- it must be claimed by those in Tahrir Square who chanted, "Muslims, Christians, we are one."  The future must not belong to those who bully women -- it must be shaped by girls who go to school, and those who stand for a world where our daughters can live their dreams just like our sons.  (Applause.) 

 The future must not belong to those corrupt few who steal a country’s resources -- it must be won by the students and entrepreneurs, the workers and business owners who seek a broader prosperity for all people.  Those are the women and men that America stands with; theirs is the vision we will support. 

*The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.*  But to be credible, those who condemn that slander must also condemn the hate we see in the images of Jesus Christ that are desecrated, or churches that are destroyed, or the Holocaust that is denied._


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, for a second there I thought this might be the act that woke up western cultural elites and intellectuals.....nope.........for some reason...they just don't get muslim terrorism....

On Dennis Miller today he read a piece from the London Financial Times..............they said that the french magazine acted in a stupid way for antagonizing muslims in France....

Whew.......for a second their I thought that, finally, an act of savagery that might do the trick......but with the French President not calling it Islamic Terrorism, and other journalists not responding to it......well....let the killing of westerners continue......


----------



## Yurt (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As noted in another thread on horrible shooting, in France 12 shot dead is a big news. Here, its an every day occurrence.
> 
> As for the shooters, in the US, we grow our own terrorists.



right,  mass shootings are an everyday occurrence here

gawd, what a fucking loser hack you are


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Go fuck yourself up the ass with a chain saw, you low life, mouth breathing, worthless shit stain on humanity.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I think AIDS done fried up his brain.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As noted in another thread on horrible shooting, in France 12 shot dead is a big news. Here, its an every day occurrence.
> 
> As for the shooters, in the US, we grow our own terrorists.


 
*in France 12 shot dead is a big news. Here, its an every day occurrence.*

When is the last time 12 were killed at a magazine or newspaper here?
You have a list of the daily incidents here where 12 were killed?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”
> ...


Yes he did.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...



I will give you three guesses and then tell you the answer.

_"Gunmen stormed the offices of satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo in Paris Wednesday and opened fire, killing at least 12 people in what French authorities are calling the worst terror attack in four decades.The masked gunmen shouted Islamist slogans and exchanged gunfire with police as they fled, and a massive manhunt for the suspects is underway. Follow Yahoo News' live coverage below."_

Live 12 killed in shooting at satirical newspaper office in Paris - Yahoo News


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: “The Future Must Not Belong To Those Who Slander The Prophet Of Islam”
> ...



Obama said this in a speech to the UN.  Link provided.

"The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam."

Remarks by the President to the UN General Assembly The White House


----------



## TooTall (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



That is a change from "you're a lying cocksuck" to a plea for context.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




007....please.....don't hold back.....I am sure hazelnut wants to know what you really think about him......


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

You would have to be an utter moron, an absolute fool, or a violent extremist to be a Muslim today.

I mean seriously, who the fuck would choose to be associated in any way with a religion that now clearly has this kind of reputation ?

So take your pick, you're stupid, been duped, or you want to conduct jihad on the non-Muslim world.

It's time the rest of the world take back their welcome mats, and stop making excuses for these people !!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 7, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> this is horrible. I hate france, but I wish this on no one. I do support a massive shock and corner and shoot to kill at all costs ground invasion with bigger bombs that can take out a city. Hit them so hard and send the press in to film the terrorists dead body. Military press. If I was president I'd send in 500,000 ground troops and authorize napalm, and white phosphorous, to be used to kill .





Doing nothing makes more sense.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > this is horrible. I hate france, but I wish this on no one. I do support a massive shock and corner and shoot to kill at all costs ground invasion with bigger bombs that can take out a city. Hit them so hard and send the press in to film the terrorists dead body. Military press. If I was president I'd send in 500,000 ground troops and authorize napalm, and white phosphorous, to be used to kill .
> ...


It's not that bad.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



Carnage is not bad or just a little bit bad?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Go back and follow the sequence of posts. Your question makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Methinks Sunni man is a middle aged man of English descent, living in Iowa, twerking the board with pro muslim posts...and laughing as he toasts himself with imported Whitbreads...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 7, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Sunni man openly supports Muslim terrorists has from day one.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Some are saying the shooters were experts, well trained, well rehearsed...other say they didn't know where the offices of the paper were located...and initially entered the wrong building.  As usual, the truth will out eventually.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 7, 2015)

The 99% of poor, peaceful, innocent muslims must have their heads up their collective asses because the lone wolf 1%ers are causing havoc in iraq, pakistan, yemen, libya , afghanistan, sudan, somalia and more civilised countries where this scum has been allowed to reside.....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

Just heard on NPR that the three shooters have been arrested.

They said it's unconfirmed, but they did report the arrest.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You would have to be an utter moron, an absolute fool, or a violent extremist to be a Muslim today.
> 
> I mean seriously, who the fuck would choose to be associated in any way with a religion that now clearly has this kind of reputation ?
> 
> ...


or, and i'm just putting this out there, they believe their faith to be true.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 7, 2015)

Wheres ramsey clark when those misunderstood, oppressed, soldiers of allaaah need him ?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I'm not interested in guessing.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Spoken with your usual poetic flair.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

*Suspects Have Been Identified, French Media Reports


Citing unnamed police sources, the French daily Le Monde reportsthat three suspects have been identified.

De sources policières obtenues par “Le Monde”, les trois suspects de l’attaque ont été identifiés  Charlie Hebdo vis par une attaque terroriste la r daction d cim e

— Le Monde Live (@lemondelive) 7 Jan 15

The newspaper Le Point adds that the police are looking for two brothers, identified only as Saïd and Cherif K., who have been on the radar of the intelligence services, and an 18-year-old accomplice who might have driven the car for the gunmen.

According to Le Point, investigators discovered an ID card for one of the men in the Citroën C3 they abandoned after the attack.

Police sources told Reuters that they are searching for two brothers from the Paris region and a man from the northeastern city of Reims, all French nationals, and that one of the brothers had previously been tried on terrorism charges.

— ROBERT MACKEY
*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > You would have to be an utter moron, an absolute fool, or a violent extremist to be a Muslim today.
> ...



So you check the "stupid" box then.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 7, 2015)

skye said:


> *Suspects Have Been Identified, French Media Reports
> 
> 
> Citing unnamed police sources, the French daily Le Monde reportsthat three suspects have been identified.
> ...



French nationals, wonder how they were turned ?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


not a muslim. just pointing out that not everyone chooses their faith based upon how others will view them.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You would have to be an utter moron, an absolute fool, or a violent extremist to be a Muslim today.
> 
> I mean seriously, who the fuck would choose to be associated in any way with a religion that now clearly has this kind of reputation ?
> 
> ...



The sad thing is that this weak President does not have the courage to call the Muslims out by name.

That makes him pretty pathetic.

I wonder if it is because of the yellow streak he has down his back or if it is the result of being raised in a Muslim school?  Maybe both.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I want to make it ABSOLUTELY clear-----that the
> white house did not ask me about either Sadaam or Bin Laden-------the white house had enough information on
> those two islamo Nazi pigs to know them for what they
> were. The lesson that "the west" missed. (btw---
> ...



Okay, but you miss they point of WHY we threw in with those clowns.  We armed Bin Laden because he was willing to fight the Russians.  We armed Saddam because he was willing to fight the Iranians.  We had a goal, we didn't care who were worked with to get there.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to make it ABSOLUTELY clear-----that the
> ...




And at the time the Russians were the worst of the bunch....and Iran was the worst of the bunch....the world doesn't give you good guys to work with all the time.....and it wasn't just bin laden's nuts we were arming in Afghanistan....we again, left them to their own devices and we paid the price....and we are now doing it again because of people like you joe, bitching and moaning about keeping our troops in Iraq and Afghanistan and now the nuts are taking over....you guys never learn from the past....we should leave enough troops there for as long as it takes .......like we have in Germany, Japan, Italy, and South Korea....but for some reason you guys don't want us to make sure the nuts don't take over in Iraq and Afghanistan......


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunni man openly supports Muslim terrorists has from day one.


Incorrect Poindexter.

I never said that I condoned the case of work place violence that happened today in France.   ......


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni man openly supports Muslim terrorists has from day one.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 7, 2015)

skye said:


> According to Le Point, investigators discovered an ID card for one of the men in the Citroën C3 they abandoned after the attack.



Smart terrorist.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Now....are those who want gun control happy with what happened as far as guns go?

I mean....not one French citizen used a gun for self defense today........right?   Gun control worked today in France....Right?   They don't let the average French citizen walk around with pistols....let alone AR-15s...right.....so gun control is a complete success....right?



I know, I know.....let's look past the fact these 3 guys not only got illegal guns in a gun control country......but they were apparently military grade Russian rifles....and also, if reports are accurate, a rocket propelled grenade?   so....all together a successful day for supporters of gun control....congratulations on your win today....

Not one law abiding, peaceful, innocent French citizen had a gun on their person today....put one in the win column.....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> This was France's worst case of work place violence.   .....



This was France's wake up call, for letting millions of Islamic savages into their country.   

Not sure what the French can about Muslim animals conducting more of what just occurred today, but there will be more anti Islam legislation, and a definite tamping down on visas issued to people from Muslim countries.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

French Police Identify Gunmen in Magazine Massacre

Hassen Chalghoumi, imam of the Drancy mosque in Paris's Seine-Saint-Denis northern suburb, said, "I am extremely angry. These are criminals, barbarians. They have sold their soul to hell. This is not freedom. This is not Islam and I hope the French will come out united at the end of this."

Chalghoumi, who also went to the site of the attack, said of the gunmen: “We must be firm with them, because they want terror, they want racism, they want to pit people against each other.”


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> Now....are those who want gun control happy with what happened as far as guns go?
> 
> I mean....not one French citizen used a gun for self defense today........right?   Gun control worked today in France....Right?   They don't let the average French citizen walk around with pistols....let alone AR-15s...right.....so gun control is a complete success....right?
> 
> ...


Presumably your point is that no one gets murdered in states with liberal gun ownership laws.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Sure they did. They could French Muslim citizens who went a raid and fought for an Islamic terrorist group like ISIS and they came back to conduct this mission.  Or they could be a group of lone wolf radicals doing a hit job that looked like a bank robbery.  They initially got the office of the magazine wrong, that's a mistake amateurs make.  One thing for sure, they're Muslims trying to avenge their religion being insulted, the way their religion dictates. 

 You must be a rocket scientist.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> French Police Identify Gunmen in Magazine Massacre
> 
> Hassen Chalghoumi, imam of the Drancy mosque in Paris's Seine-Saint-Denis northern suburb, said, "I am extremely angry. These are criminals, barbarians. They have sold their soul to hell. This is not freedom. This is not Islam and I hope the French will come out united at the end of this."
> 
> Chalghoumi, who also went to the site of the attack, said of the gunmen: “We must be firm with them, because they want terror, they want racism, they want to pit people against each other.”



Yeah yeah yeah. There are are now 50,000 Frenchmen now protesting this attack by Muslims on their freedom.  How many Muslims do you think are in that crowd. One? Two?  LOL.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

theHawk said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Obama even condemned the same cartoonists for their "bad choice" in the past.  He's always trying to justify Islamic savagery, like a good Muslim.  If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


>



Fake quote. 

You know what Muslims do with gays, right?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > French Police Identify Gunmen in Magazine Massacre
> ...


most would stay home for fear of being attacked. mobs suck


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

The French should grow a set of nuts and get rid of these bastards


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Hassen Chalghoumi, imam of the Drancy mosque in Paris's Seine-Saint-Denis northern suburb, said, "I am extremely angry. These are criminals, barbarians. They have sold their soul to hell. This is not freedom. This is not Islam and I hope the French will come out united at the end of this.


Hassen Chalghoumi is derogatory referred to by French muslims as the "Imam of the Jews" for his pro Israel stance and stanch support of the government.

So I seriously doubt many French muslims will pay attention to his rant.  ......


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Now....are those who want gun control happy with what happened as far as guns go?
> ...




No.....my point is that France has strict gun control laws....right?  They always throw Europe at us as gun control paradise....right?   That tell us we don't know what we are talking about when we tell them, if you make guns illegal, the criminals will still get them when they want or need them.......and only law abiding citizens won't have guns......and then the law abiding citizens won't be able to defend themselves against criminals who get guns, knives, clubs, or attack in groups......because a gun would make it possible for the weak, the old, the injured, the out numbered, and the handicapped to actually defend themselves against those very criminals....

And here we have strictly gun controlled France..........and 3 guys on the watch list by the French authorities....not only got illegal guns....they got, apparently, illegal military grade Russian Rifles and a rocket propelled grenade.......in strictly gun controlled France....

And the law abiding French citizens....who complied with the theories of the anti gunners to a "T".......were slaughtered in under 5 minutes.........in a country with strict gun control laws.....that those 12 people were promised would make them safer.......and they willingly gave up their right to self defense.....probably happily since it was a left wing magazine....a hard core left wing magazine.....

Right?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



He was cheering and supporting ISIS openly on this board before, with chants of "go team Sunni"

He might even be a sleeper cell or lone wolf wanna be, who knows.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hassen Chalghoumi, imam of the Drancy mosque in Paris's Seine-Saint-Denis northern suburb, said, "I am extremely angry. These are criminals, barbarians. They have sold their soul to hell. This is not freedom. This is not Islam and I hope the French will come out united at the end of this.
> ...




Men of peace are always targeted by hatred


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


a sleep maybe but sleeper cell


----------



## Howey (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, it isn't.

The Iran-Contra Affair . Reagan . WGBH American Experience PBS


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Now.....moment of honesty time....now that the thread has gone on a while.....

Come on anti gunners......if you had the chance....and could give those 12 people pistols that they could have carried with them that day....and you knew what was going to happen today.....................you wouldn't give them those pistols....would you?

Right....?  And like questions like this that I have posed before..........you guys won't answer.....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hassen Chalghoumi, imam of the Drancy mosque in Paris's Seine-Saint-Denis northern suburb, said, "I am extremely angry. These are criminals, barbarians. They have sold their soul to hell. This is not freedom. This is not Islam and I hope the French will come out united at the end of this.
> ...


Supporting the terrorists again I see.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


So, it suits your purposes to suggest that a shooting incident in a state with gun control proves that gun control doesn't work however, shootings in a state with liberal ownership laws does not mean that lax gun ownership laws makes that state a more dangerous place.
Got it.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> Now.....moment of honesty time....now that the thread has gone on a while.....
> 
> Come on anti gunners......if you had the chance....and could give those 12 people pistols that they could have carried with them that day....and you knew what was going to happen today.....................you wouldn't give them those pistols....would you?
> 
> Right....?  And like questions like this that I have posed before..........you guys won't answer.....


Great point.
Although, if I knew all that I'd probably suggest that they don't go into work that day.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




Well, for one you are wrong.....in the United States, we have more and more Americans owning and carrying guns....and our gun murder rate, gun accident rate....are going down, not up....

How would you explain that....?

There are on average 8-9,000 gun murders each year in the United States, confined to small, multi block areas of inner cities....but there are 1.6 million times a year that a gun is used to stop a violent criminal attack and save lives.......

So......I would prefer to be armed, and not use my gun unless I had to....than to be unarmed facing a violent criminal, armed with an illegal gun, or a knife, a club, or a group of violent criminals, armed or unarmed......

Because in France, Britain, Australia, Germany....they still have rape, robberies, beatings and knifings....the only difference is that those citizens have no option but to accept the rape, the beatings and the knifings....and don't tell me empty hand martial arts....tell that to the victims of much stronger, more aggressive violent young males.....especially women, the elderly, the handicapped the injured and the physically small or weak.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Now.....moment of honesty time....now that the thread has gone on a while.....
> ...





I agree.....but would you give them the pistols........that is the question....?


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


I don't care, I'm discussing the logic of your argument.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

And there are also countries with strict gun control.......that have far higher gun murder rates than the United States....

How do you explain that.....?


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


There are all sorts of things I would do first.
Arming untrained citizens would be my last option.
Remember the premise is that I know what is going to happen.

I fell off my bike the other day...if I'd known that was going to happen I would have put a mattress at the very spot it happened.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> And there are also countries with strict gun control.......that have far higher gun murder rates than the United States....
> 
> How do you explain that.....?


I'm not going to try...your point seems to be that gun control makes a place more dangerous.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Supporting the terrorists again I see.


Nope......just not a fan of an Imam who supports the terrorist state of Israel.   ....


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > And there are also countries with strict gun control.......that have far higher gun murder rates than the United States....
> ...


Gun control is not the issue terrorist control is.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


what do terrorists actually control except the fear instilled in far too many American right wingers?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 7, 2015)

Because one of the terrorists was so foolish as to drop his identification one suspect is dead.  One is in custody.  The remaining one will be dealt with any time.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 7, 2015)

We must show those shooters some empathy!  After all, they have a _grievance_ and that makes _everything_ OK as we saw in Missouri and Noo Yawk.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

They got the shooters:


> Authorities identified the three men as Said Kouachi and Cherif Kouachi, both French and in their early 30s, and 18-year-old Hamyd Mourad, whose nationality wasn't immediately clear.
> 
> One of the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because they weren't authorized to publicly discuss the investigation, told The Associated Press that the men were linked to a Yemeni terrorist network. And Cherif Kouachi was convicted in 2008 of terrorism charges for helping funnel fighters to Iraq's insurgency and sentenced to 18 months in prison.



Paris Attack Suspect Dead Two in Custody U.S. Officials Say - NBC News


Muzzies of course.  One was caught helping other terrorists before, yet was let loose instead of hanged or left to rot in prison.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> [
> 
> So, it suits your purposes to suggest that a shooting incident in a state with gun control proves that gun control doesn't work however, shootings in a state with liberal ownership laws does not mean that lax gun ownership laws makes that state a more dangerous place.
> Got it.



The crooks are going to do their bad things no matter what the gun laws are.  No gun control law will ever be effective in disarming the bad guys.  We saw that today in Paris, didn't we?

The question is do you also disarm the good guys, because at the end of the day they are the only ones that will obey the gun control laws.

Once you disarm the people that would never use a firearm for a crime then you have created potential victims and have taken away the ability of a citizen to defend themselves.   

There can be high crime in an area that has lax gun control laws but that is not the norm.  For instance, North Dakota with lax gun control laws has about the same population as DC with stringent gun control laws but the violent crime rate in ND is substantially less.

Gun crimes in Florida went down when the state went to a "shall issue" carry permit.  Now Florida has about two million concealed weapon permit holders and has fewer gun crimes per capita than it did before the law was passed.  

When you take guns away from the law abiding citizens then all you have are potential victims. 

Whether a citizen choses to carry a firearm when they can is their own business.  If they can and don't and become a victim then that their own fault.  However, if the state prevents them from protecting themselves then the state is at fault.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Supporting the terrorists again I see.
> ...




Are these shooters in Paris really Jews pretending to be Muslims?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




Correct....as shown by the United States...and our gun murder rates going down, not up after more Americans are owning and carrying guns....and shown in Puerto Rico...with strict gun control....and one of the highest gun murder rates in the world.....and the fact that in Canada, Australia, and now France.....three countries praised by anti gunners.....violent criminals still acquired guns and murdered people....that they do it less frequently has more to do with their people not wanting to do it, not their ability to do it.....


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The point made was that the shootings in Paris prove that gun control doesn't work and leaves citizens vulnerable.
It proves nothing of the sort.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> The point made was that the shootings in Paris prove that gun control doesn't work and leaves citizens vulnerable.
> It proves nothing of the sort.


How do you figure? It didn't stop the shootings and no one had a chance to defend themselves. Empty rhetoric proves nothing.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...




I agree......but why don't anti gunners see that?


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


You're still arguing that shootings in countries with gun control laws proves that gun control laws don't work.
What do shootings in places with loose gun control laws prove?

On the other hand you dismiss the fact of there being less shootings in Canada, Australia and France as simply a cultural phenomenon.
Could it possibly be because of the gun control laws?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




Hmmmm...it sure left those 12 people vulnerable...as well as all the other people attacked by violent criminals on a daily basis in France....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> I fell off my bike the other day...if I'd known that was going to happen I would have put a mattress at the very spot it happened.


That's what you get for taking your training wheels off.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The point made was that the shootings in Paris prove that gun control doesn't work and leaves citizens vulnerable.
> ...


It's easy to figure.
The shootings in Paris do not prove that gun control does not work.
Nor does it prove that more guns would prevent all shootings.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


death and destruction of innocents and their way of life.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No....it isn't because of gun control laws....in recent weeks we have seen that when an evil person wants a gun in those countries, they can and do get them......and they have been immigrants, with looser ties to each of those countries cultures....in the case of Canada and Australia....Also...in other countries with strict gun control laws, there is horrendous gun violence....Mexico, Russia, Puerto Rico.....

Gun laws only affect law abiding citizens.....in states with strict laws and states with lax laws...the difference, in states that law abiding citizens can carry and own guns, the gun crime rate goes down....not up.....and in cities with strict gun control.....gun crime is greater......

In fact...our gun crime rate has gone down faster than Australia's and we have bought more guns, not less.....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> The shootings in Paris do not prove that gun control does not work. Nor does it prove that more guns would prevent all shootings.


No one said it would prevent all shootings. Now you're making shit up.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




No one has said all shootings....except for you......


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


How so?
Does everyone in the US carry a gun?
Does carrying a gun make you invulnerable to being shot?


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The shootings in Paris do not prove that gun control does not work. Nor does it prove that more guns would prevent all shootings.
> ...


Try following the discussion.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No...YOU said it.
Your point was that the Paris shootings prove that gun control doesn't work.
You are wrong...it proves nothing of the sort.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




No, but carrying a gun in the face of a violent criminal attack reduces your risk of physical injury....and stops the completion of the attack.....and in states that passed concealed or open carry, the crime rates went down, not up....


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


. They will if they become targets of terrorism.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2015)

Re: *Obama lets the military carry out missions because he has no political power to stop them*

theH 10494072 





theHawk said:


> Obama lets the military and other agencies carry out their missions because he doesn't have the political power to stop them



Was Obama "letting" the military "carry out missions" in the way the military wanted to "carry out missions" back in 2010.

theH  479826 





theHawk said:


> No, the Hussein(ours), didn't lie to start a war, he lied to get into office is all. He used the phoney outrage of the war to get himself elected, but once he got there he hasn't pulled out like he promised. All he has managed to do is help get more Americans killed by enforcing his Islamic-friendly rules of engagement. Which is why more American troops have died in Afghanistan under a year and a half of Obama than died under 8 years of Bush.
> 
> CNSNews.com - A Majority of U.S. Combat Casualties in Nine-Year-Long Afghanistan War Have Occurred in Less Than Year-and-a-Half of Obama Presidency




You do know that Bush was losing the war in Afghanistan in 2008 until Obama came in and "let"  *the military carry out missions because he has had no political power to stop them.  *Don't  you, Mr Hawk?

Why did you blame Obama for the rules of engagement in Afghanistan back in 2010 if Obama had no political power to stop them?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



way of life? The only people who have had their way of life changed by Islam's extremists is other Muslims. In Awe tend to throw money at security issues as we overreact. We get inconvenienced at Airports because  leaders cowtowed to the mob who demand visible presence to _keep_ us safe. Life isn't fair or safe.  grow up and grow some spine


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




Hmmmm...considering that 3 men on the French watch list were able to acquire military grade Russian rifles and a rocket propelled grenade....how does that not show that gun control doesn't work?  These guys wanted the guns...and got the guns....just like pro 2nd Amendment people have said.....but.....had the law abiding French citizens wanted a gun for self defense....with no intent of killing innocent people.....they would not have been allowed to....

Right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Re: *Obama lets the military carry out missions because he has no political power to stop them*
> 
> theH 10494072
> 
> ...




Right?  keep believing that.  Iraq and Afghanistan were stable and Iraq was slowly coming together.....and how exactly does the President obama not have control of the military.....?


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

*Paris Attack Suspect Dead, Two in Custody, U.S. Officials Say*



Paris Attack Suspect Dead Two in Custody U.S. Officials Say - NBC News


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

skye said:


> *Paris Attack Suspect Dead, Two in Custody, U.S. Officials Say*
> 
> 
> 
> Paris Attack Suspect Dead Two in Custody U.S. Officials Say - NBC News


OH NO!  Breaking News?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


Has nobody ever explained the danger of confusing correlation with causation?


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *Paris Attack Suspect Dead, Two in Custody, U.S. Officials Say*
> ...



I guess so yes!


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


And to continue your point...those poor people wouldn't be dead now.
Am I right?


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


I don't think he understands that at all.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




yeah, the only problem on the anti gun side......people carrying guns for protection may be one part of a many part solution...hence it can't receive all of the credit....

however....the fact remains that more people own and carry guns, law abiding people, and the gun violence rate is going down, not up...

so the biggest claim by ant gunners is not true, that more guns will lead to more gun violence......since, again, more people are owning and carrying guns and the gun violence and gun accident rate are going down...not up.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

perhaps our culture is becoming less violent...perhaps longer jail sentences are creating less violence, perhaps better policing techniques are working.

But, allowing people to own and carry guns in these state where gun violence is going down is also a factor....

And it isn't increasing gun violence....as sad as that may be for anti gunners....


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> perhaps our culture is becoming less violent...perhaps longer jail sentences are creating less violence, perhaps better policing techniques are working.
> 
> But, allowing people to own and carry guns in these state where gun violence is going down is also a factor....
> 
> And it isn't increasing gun violence....as sad as that may be for anti gunners....


And your evidence for that is what, exactly?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

FBI crime stats....and other studies....look them up....they have been posted all over the place on the boards....


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> FBI crime stats....and other studies....look them up....they have been posted all over the place on the boards....


And again, that'd be correlation. You're claiming causation.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

here is a PEW study...not exactly gun friendly......

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49 Since 1993 Peak Public Unaware Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

I am claiming that arming victims is a large part of the solution....especially for those individuals who stop a violent attack using a gun....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

from PEW...







Looking back 50 years, the U.S. gun homicide rate began rising in the 1960s, surged in the 1970s, and hit peaks in 1980 and the early 1990s. (The number of homicides peaked in the early 1990s.) The plunge in homicides after that meant that firearm homicide rates in the late 2000s were equal to those not seen since the early 1960s.1 The sharp decline in the U.S. gun homicide rate, combined with a slower decrease in the gun suicide
rate, means that gun suicides now account for six-in-ten firearms deaths, the highest share since at least 1981.

---------------------------------

One thing to note......the states started passing carry laws in the 1990s.....so again, it may not be the complete,cause, but it is part of the solution........and gun crime and gun accidents did not escalate with more gun ownership and more carrying of guns by law abiding civilians...


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

My God!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Talk about derailing a thread!

This is about the shooting in France!


----------



## MaryL (Jan 7, 2015)

This  is YET another attack of islam on western freedoms. I think we in the west need to redefine "islam" as just a thousand year old  HATE  group rife with  extremist/cultist that needs to be treated like the evil twin  of the Neo Nazis or the KKK. A religion? Of peace even?  No! Enough is enough, treat "islam" like the trash it is. It isn't t even a religion, just a brainwashing  cult like the BORG. Absorb or destroy...Enough! We all need to do something to stop this menace. I fear for the human race will be destroyed because of muslim narcissistic idiots that can't just accept the human race a has moved beyond  their creepy god allah.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 7, 2015)

Their apostate heads on spikes down in the jihadist ghettos......for laughs


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 7, 2015)

skye said:


> My God!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Talk about derailing a thread!
> 
> This is about the shooting in France!


Dude LOVES talking about guns.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> French Police Identify Gunmen in Magazine Massacre
> 
> Hassen Chalghoumi, imam of the Drancy mosque in Paris's Seine-Saint-Denis northern suburb, said, "I am extremely angry. These are criminals, barbarians. They have sold their soul to hell. This is not freedom. This is not Islam and I hope the French will come out united at the end of this."
> 
> Chalghoumi, who also went to the site of the attack, said of the gunmen: “We must be firm with them, because they want terror, they want racism, they want to pit people against each other.”


Was Chalghoumi speaking about the attackers or the magazine employees? Welcome to signing a peace agreement and not signing a peace agreement.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni man openly supports Muslim terrorists has from day one.
> ...


Welcome to not saying something and still having said something.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

fuck!   agree on something you've said. JEsus, way to hijack a thread without posting anything new or creative


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

skye said:


> My God!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Talk about derailing a thread!
> 
> This is about the shooting in France!




Well, it was a shooting that involved all the issues I have mentioned.....quiet clearly.....and I heard on the radio rumblings from anti gunner politicians about assault rifles again........


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > French Police Identify Gunmen in Magazine Massacre
> ...



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....

Do you acid reflux?


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > My God!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...



I understand.

Perhaps you want to open a new thread and go specific on that


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

I would rather not live in a society where we need to arm ourselves to the teeth because we can't trust those around us. What happened today is the fault of successive pro multicultural governments in France allowing Islamic immigration to happen in mass and letting this radicalism fester in said immigrant communities. Europe, not just France, needs to stem the tide and stop this immigration. If they didn't allow immigration in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Will you flatly answer the question or dance around it and act like it is not a question?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 7, 2015)

When 9/11 happened, instead of chasing our tails in Afghanistan or invading Iraq, should America just have gone for the  jugular and invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina...and occupied these so called muslim  holy lands indefinitely excluding Muslims  instead? Until they turned over the terrorist and the people that funded them, wouldn't that have been a little more to direct and to the point? We can we still do that, theoretically.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> When 9/11 happened, instead of chasing our tails in Afghanistan or invading Iraq, should America just have gone for the  jugular and invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina...and occupied these so called muslim  holy lands indefinitely excluding Muslims  instead? Until they turned over the terrorist and the people that funded them, wouldn't that have been a little more to direct and to the point?


No.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> When 9/11 happened, instead of chasing our tails in Afghanistan or invading Iraq, should America just have gone for the  jugular and invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina...and occupied these so called muslim  holy lands indefinitely excluding Muslims  instead? Until they turned over the terrorist and the people that funded them, wouldn't that have been a little more to direct and to the point?


Any other way to cure cancer?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> I would rather not live in a society where we need to arm ourselves to the teeth because we can't trust those around us. What happened today is the fault of successive pro multicultural governments in France allowing Islamic immigration to happen in mass and letting this radicalism fester in said immigrant communities. Europe, not just France, needs to stem the tide and stop this immigration. If they didn't allow immigration in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.



It's an honest opinion. I guess you don't agree with the liberal values of liberty, freedom and the enlightenment?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


When did Dante go on trial?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc 10496519 





Billc said:


> Afghanistan were stable



No it wasn't - unless you consider Taliban in control and Central Government incapable of providing security outside of Kabul to be stability? The Taliban terrorists were in control of Kandahar and small towns like Marjah and much of the rural areas.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


It was a reply to your post but it was an open question. You responded to it, twice. I am not putting anyone on trial. What do you think? Was Chalghouni's statement a sincere statement made strictly about the evils of the attackers?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 7, 2015)

All these muslim attacks leads me to wonder: Why hasn't the west just invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina indefinitely until the muslims turn over terrorist and the folks that fund them? We still can do that, that's doable. It's moral and it makes more sense that invading Iraq or Afghanistan, both of which  the west did...SO? why not?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Dalil Boubakeur, the rector of the Grand Mosque in Paris, one of France’s largest, expressed horror at the assault on Charlie Hebdo. “We are shocked and surprised that something like this could happen in the center of Paris. But where are we?” he was quoted as saying by Europe1, a radio broadcaster.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/08/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-paris-shooting.html?_r=0


“We strongly condemn these kinds of acts and we expect the authorities to take the most appropriate measures.” He added: “This is a deafening declaration of war. Times have changed, and we are now entering a new era of confrontation.”


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I thought France was in favor of those guys...
> ...


Her father's daughter for sure. He had views similar to David Duke.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> All these muslim attacks leads me to wonder: Why hasn't the west just invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina indefinitely until the muslims turn over terrorist and the folks that fund them? We still can do that, that's doable. It's moral and it makes more sense that invading Iraq or Afghanistan, both of which  the west did...SO? why not?



I can identify 3 reasons:

a) Ethical: Saudi Arabia is an ally of the US. Sure, it has its own agenda that is not always aligned with the US's but generally it has supported the US in its endeavors in the Middle East.

b) Pragmatic: attacking Saudi Arabia would further cause revolt in the Arab world, this time a billion strong. It will be very hard for US citizens to travel abroad safely; the cost of protecting US borders would skyrocket; the loss of business would be tremendous; supplies of oil would be significantly threatened.

c) Feasibility: when I read these questions, you'd think the US hadn't just spent 10 years in two wars that have cost immense amount of treasure, deaths and broken lives for very little result. What makes you think a third adventure in Saudi Arabia will be more successful than the excursions in Iraq and Afghanistan?


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Dalil Boubakeur, the rector of the Grand Mosque in Paris, one of France’s largest, expressed horror at the assault on Charlie Hebdo. “We are shocked and surprised that something like this could happen in the center of Paris. But where are we?” he was quoted as saying by Europe1, a radio broadcaster.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/08/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-paris-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> ...


Again, just a little oddly open to interpretation. OK. Now Dante is on trial!


----------



## dukect45 (Jan 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> All these muslim attacks leads me to wonder: Why hasn't the west just invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina indefinitely until the muslims turn over terrorist and the folks that fund them? We still can do that, that's doable. It's moral and it makes more sense that invading Iraq or Afghanistan, both of which  the west did...SO? why not?


Because Saudi Arabia is our Sugar daddy...Er I mean a very noble ally


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc 10496519 





Billc said:


> and how exactly does the President obama not have control of the military.....?



Ask theHawk. I was responding to his nonsense.,


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 7, 2015)

A beautiful sight in Paris tonight as French nationalists gather to condemn the Muslim invaders of their country. Hopefully this is an awakening for them and will send the Islamists packing. German nationals are protesting too. Europe needs a good swift purging of these 3rd worlders.



Now here come the riots and looting! Oh wait, they're European white people.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

dukect45 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > All these muslim attacks leads me to wonder: Why hasn't the west just invaded Saudi Arabia and taken Mecca and Medina indefinitely until the muslims turn over terrorist and the folks that fund them? We still can do that, that's doable. It's moral and it makes more sense that invading Iraq or Afghanistan, both of which  the west did...SO? why not?
> ...


Here in the State Department we are strictly forbidden from using the term 'sugar daddy'.  (Just kidding about the State Department thing.)


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 7, 2015)

WINSTON CHURCHILL: "Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyzes the social development of those who follow it. No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step, and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it (Islam) has vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.”


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Full disclosure, I support the death penalty.  For any old fucker who refuses to pay his grazing fees and points a gun at a federal agent coming to collect.


And yet, you have an Islamic symbol on top of a gay movement background as your avatar.  

All conservatives aren't "tea party" members. Nor are all tea partiiers unanimously for or against the same things.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 7, 2015)

Lipush said:


> I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is estimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.


Of course your point is sensible.  But how do we know who the fanatical radicals are?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WINSTON CHURCHILL: "Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyzes the social development of those who follow it. No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step, and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it (Islam) has vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.”


a 113 year old quote? and how far have Muslims gone in this scheme to take over the world? How many nations that were NOT Islamist 113 years ago are so now?

 I guess you hate Indians too:  There are many things to admire about Churchill, but as this passage makes clear, his views on race are not among them. Nor was this an isolated occasion. "I hate Indians," he said. "They are a beastly people with a beastly religion." During World War II, he at the very least acted negligently in standing idly by while a million Indians starved.

Bill Kristol Would Like to Remind You of Winston Churchill s Rabid Bigotry - The Atlantic


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




I would say you were wrong 100% many many people have had their way of life changed as a result of terrorism. ya think?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 7, 2015)

3 Gunmen: 
Said Kouachi
Cherif Kouachi
Hamyd Mourad


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 7, 2015)

Btw, France 24 stream:


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...




That photo is no longer allowed to be seen by the American people....I will have to report you....


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


In the great scheme of things, America has lost very few citizens to terrorism. You need to get out more. 

It does not belittle an event to say it's impact was great but it's actual death toll and aftermath was small. America has overreacted. 

Dante hates airport security.. I'd take my chances. Stop making big daddy protect me to the point it becomes a major hassle. Life has risks


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Billc said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



stfu


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Btw, France 24 stream:


why?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



The issue is not the number of people but the effect it has on people.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 7, 2015)

Why should anyone be getting killed in the west over Islam's need for a reformation?


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Btw, France 24 stream:


I've been watching that all day.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Please, stop allowing everyone with feelings to claim victim status.

You remind me of the people that go out and put crosses on the roadside


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Why should anyone be getting killed in the west over Islam's need for a reformation?


what?  grow up

Islam might be in need of a reformation or maybe people need to get the fuck away from religion?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




Nonsense, the effects of terrorism have changed the way we live you stated that yourself.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe for another forum but here it goes:

Looks like Yemen has had a busy day. What I want to know is how Iran is buckling under the strain of sanction while supporting Hezbollah, Assad, Shia in Iraq, and rulers in Yemen, while still maintaining their nuclear program. My point is that I was watching a YouTube video today from Cornell Transnational Learning where on Oct 28, 2014 Stephen Van Evera was saying that 'American's grand strategy' should not focus on nations because the are no longer the true threat, Stephen Van Evera - "American Grand Strategy and Current Crises: Ukraine and the MIddle East". This does not appear to be the case today in Paris. Iran's meddling in Yemen gives Al-Qaeda a foothold who sends (not in that they sent) a terrorist to Paris. This also relates to another posters question as to if we should have just attacked Saudi Arabia after 9/11. Yes, and Iran, the Sunni and Shia strongholds of the world. It will come down to this before it is all over. (Included a map of where Yemen is.)

"An official who spoke on condition of anonymity because they weren't authorized to publicly discuss the investigation told The Associated Press that the men were linked to a Yemeni terrorist network."
By Pete Williams, M. Alex Johnson and Jon Schuppe (a few minutes ago)
Confusion as French Hunt Magazine Attack Suspects - NBC News

"Where does the international community stand with respect to the precarious situation in Yemen?  While Iran appears victorious at this juncture and may now have access to the Red Sea and the Gulf of Aden, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has lost the patronage of significant traditional supporters such as the Al-Ahmar family and general Ali Mohsen.  Although the Houthis may appear to be helping the United States in its war against Al-Qaeda, the group is gaining support as the only political force that can stand against the Houthis.  It is very dangerous to assume that the Houthis are capable of eliminating Al-Qaeda in Yemen; they are not. What will happen instead is that Yemen will likely become a failed state, which history shows as the best political environment for the growth of political terrorism. Yemen is at a crossroads and needs to be saved!"
*By: Gamal Gasim, Ph.D January 7, 2015*
Is a Military Coup d tat Imminent in Yemen 

"SANA, Yemen — A large car bomb exploded outside a police academy in Yemen’s capital, Sana, early Wednesday, killing or wounding dozens of applicants who were lined up at the building’s gate, according to security officials."
By SHUAIB ALMOSAWA and KAREEM FAHIMJAN. 7, 2015
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/08/world/middleeast/sana-yemen-car-bomb.html?_r=0


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



stop conflating airport security with the American way of life. Jesus, you're truly acting like a simpleton


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




newp just using you logical and example.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. 

you remind me of the people who say 'they hate us for our freedoms' or 'way of life' which is just plain silly.
many immigrate to USA for those freedoms and way of life. 

Most jihadists wouldn't be jihadists if we didn't need oil and other resources, or have certain national interests that have us interfering with THEIR way of life or the way of life in their homelands. 

Not taking the shithead's side, just stating obvious ugly truths. Uglier than your mythical fantasy world view, but factual and truthful


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Being irritated with my own government's panic and reaction does not imply what you seem to want it to


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...




Guess what, asswipe, that was Reagan referring to the Contras. That's the first thing mentioned in your own link. Do you morons even bother reading what you post?  

So, to conclude, some leftist asshole put a quote regarding the Contras, on a background picture of Reagan and the Taliban.  EPIC FAIL:

"Ronald Reagan's efforts to eradicate Communism spanned the globe, but the insurgent Contras' cause in Nicaragua was particularly dear to him. Battling the Cuban-backed Sandinistas, the Contras were, according to Reagan, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." Under the so-called Reagan Doctrine, the CIA trained and assisted this and other anti-Communist insurgencies worldwide."


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex.
> 
> you remind me of the people who say 'they hate us for our freedoms' or 'way of life' which is just plain silly.
> many immigrate to USA for those freedoms and way of life.
> ...


No, hate is not the word I would use. More like indoctrination by Koran is more like it.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Hey I used your words as confirmation. Thanks saved me time.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex.
> ...


blaming a tool used?  

Guns don't kill people, people do


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



actually, you did not. All you've done is take things out of context and declare yourself as some sort of winning debater. It's at best -- sad, silly, and sophomoric


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I am not a winner ...I lose in the world where terrorism has changed my way of life. Your words are a perfect example.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex.
> 
> you remind me of the people who say 'they hate us for our freedoms' or 'way of life' which is just plain silly.
> many immigrate to USA for those freedoms and way of life.
> ...


I would disagree. I believe it is true that they hate us for our freedoms and our way of life but not in the Captain America sense. More in the sense of our freedom to act in a completely sub-human manner at times. They think we are polluting the cosmic fabric of the world, loosely translated of course. In Islam that makes it their duty to eliminate us.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


It's okay. The world is a much safer place than you imagine. Don't worry. The adults will deal with it. Go play with yourself


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

MaryL said:


> This  is YET another attack of islam on western freedoms. I think we in the west need to redefine "islam" as just a thousand year old  HATE  group rife with  extremist/cultist that needs to be treated like the evil twin  of the Neo Nazis or the KKK. A religion? Of peace even?  No! Enough is enough, treat "islam" like the trash it is. It isn't t even a religion, just a brainwashing  cult like the BORG. Absorb or destroy...Enough! We all need to do something to stop this menace. I fear for the human race will be destroyed because of muslim narcissistic idiots that can't just accept the human race a has moved beyond  their creepy god allah.



We need to go back to the basics. At one point in time, in order to become a naturalized US citizen, you would have to renounce Communism and swear an oath that you are not and never will be a member of the Communist party.  Let's do the same in the West: outlaw Islam, and do not let anybody become a citizen who doesn't renounce Islam.   That will automatically reduce the migration of a lot of Islamic assholes and potential terrorists into the country.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


No... know anything about the First Barbary War?  If not read up on it I am too busy to explain it to you right now. 

"In March 1785, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams went to London to negotiate with Tripoli's envoy, Ambassador Sidi Haji Abdrahaman (or Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja). When they enquired "concerning the ground of the pretensions to make war upon nations who had done them no injury", the ambassador replied: It was written in their Koran, that all nations which had not acknowledged the Prophet were sinners, whom it was the right and duty of the faithful to plunder and enslave; and that every mussulman who was slain in this warfare was sure to go to paradise. He said, also, that the man who was the first to board a vessel had one slave over and above his share, and that when they sprang to the deck of an enemy's ship, every sailor held a dagger in each hand and a third in his mouth; which usually struck such terror into the foe that they cried out for quarter at once"
First Barbary War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> I am not a winner ...


Alex. 

Correct. You are a whiner


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> I would rather not live in a society where we need to arm ourselves to the teeth because we can't trust those around us. What happened today is the fault of successive pro multicultural governments in France allowing Islamic immigration to happen in mass and letting this radicalism fester in said immigrant communities. Europe, not just France, needs to stem the tide and stop this immigration. If they didn't allow immigration in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.



And you think we aren't a multi cultural society with millions of Muslims?  

Been to Dearborn recently?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex.
> ...



That nonsense doesn't hold up to scrutiny.  Why did the jihadists fight the Soviet Union in Afghanistan? BEfore themm we had right and left wing terrorism all over Europe. It settled for a while and Arab world Islamists started focusing on us after Afghanistan and the Soviets.

The Arab jihadists have taken a unique brand of radical Islam and created a monster, but they had our help. We stumbled into their open arms.

You read too much into the propaganda they put out. They hate each othermore than us -- just watch what ISIL/Islamic State/Daesh has done. We are low on their list. Even Israel comes after the other Muslims


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Dalil Boubakeur, the rector of the Grand Mosque in Paris, one of France’s largest, expressed horror at the assault on Charlie Hebdo. “We are shocked and surprised that something like this could happen in the center of Paris. But where are we?” he was quoted as saying by Europe1, a radio broadcaster.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/08/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-paris-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> ...



Seen any crowds of Muslims protesting "not in our name" recently?  Cause I haven't. 

But draw a cartoon depicting prophet Mohammad or the let the Pope say something about Islam, and watch half of Western Europe go up in flames at the hands of Muslims.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Quck!  What nation was the very first to diplomatically recognize the new USA?  Come on -- you can do it...

reading the old nonsense of ages ago and applying it to today? You have bought into radical jihadist propaganda. Thing is, most of the Muslim world has not/


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> A beautiful sight in Paris tonight as French nationalists gather to condemn the Muslim invaders of their country. Hopefully this is an awakening for them and will send the Islamists packing. German nationals are protesting too. Europe needs a good swift purging of these 3rd worlders.
> 
> 
> 
> Now here come the riots and looting! Oh wait, they're European white people.



Beautiful.  Now is the time for every magazine, Internet website, and channel on TV across the world to publish those Mohammad cartoons as a sign of unity in the face of Islamic barbarism. 

Too bad the media is controlled by leftist cowards, they don't have the balls.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather not live in a society where we need to arm ourselves to the teeth because we can't trust those around us. What happened today is the fault of successive pro multicultural governments in France allowing Islamic immigration to happen in mass and letting this radicalism fester in said immigrant communities. Europe, not just France, needs to stem the tide and stop this immigration. If they didn't allow immigration in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.
> ...



How many people live there?


----------



## Howey (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sorry. He was referring to the mujadeen.

Reagan 8216 Moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers 8230 8217 Islamiology

“In 1985, President Ronald Reagan received a group of bearded men. These bearded men I was writing about in those days in The New Yorker. They were very ferocious-looking bearded men with turbans looking like they came from another century. President Reagan received them in the White House. After receiving them he spoke to the press. He pointed towards them, I’m sure some of you will recall that moment, and said, “These are the moral equivalent of America’s founding fathers”. These were the Afghan Mujahiddin. They were at the time, guns in hand, battling the Evil Empire. They were the moral equivalent of our founding fathers!”


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

US- Morocco Diplomatic Relationship During the American Revolution, so many American ships used to call at the port of Tangiers that the Continental Congress sought recognition from the “Emperor” of Morocco to establish good relations between the two countries.

This recognition was granted in 1777, making Morocco the first country to recognize the United States of America. 

Negotiations on a formal treaty to establish ties between the two countries began in 1783.

The Moroccan-American Treaty of Friendship was signed in 1786. John Adams and Thomas Jefferson, both future U.S. Presidents were the signatories for the United States. Renegotiated in 1836, the treaty is still in force, constituting the longest unbroken treaty in U.S. history. As testament to the special nature of the U.S.-Moroccan relationship, Tangier is home to the oldest U.S. diplomatic property in the world, and the only building on foreign soil that is listed in the U.S. National Register of Historic Places, the American Legation in Tangier (now a museum).


Embassy of the kingdom of morocco in the USA


----------



## MikeK (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> again, the West keeps sticking their dicks in the hornet's nest and then expressing absolute surprise when they get stung.


I agree.

Knowing some radical Muslims are suicidal fanatics, and having already been fire-bombed for publishing material which is offensive to radical Muslims, and having no way to defend themselves against an armed attack, these people went right ahead asking for exactly what they got.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Don't know exactly. But there's a huge population of them there. Dearborn is but one of many cities where Muslims have taken over. So much so that they've changed many of the laws to make the city "Muslim compliant".  It always starts with the creeping shariah and then gets to a point where like in France, certain Muslim neighborhoods, even the police are afraid to enter.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Knowing some radical Muslims are suicidal fanatics, and having already been fire-bombed for publishing material which is offensive to radical Muslims, and having no way to defend themselves against an armed attack, these people went right ahead asking for exactly what they got.



Nice sarcasm...


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Huge population in my old neighborhood in Boston. They like living near airports. 

even heard a few thank and laugh about 9/11 when drunk. They embarrassed other Muslims People can take drunks and fools far too seriously. As for the shithead terrorists?  Missiles up their asses. Burn their homes. 
We won't give up on their oil. so we have to deal with them


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, the West keeps sticking their dicks in the hornet's nest and then expressing absolute surprise when they get stung.
> ...



So just because Muslims will threaten to kill you, Western societies and journalists should censor their speech and freedoms we have in a democracy?  Appeasement will not get you anything with these animals. They look upon it as a further sign of weakness. They cannot be talked or negotiated with.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, the West keeps sticking their dicks in the hornet's nest and then expressing absolute surprise when they get stung.
> ...



better than being cowards. old saying from Soviet days "better dead than red"  JoeB131 amd MikeK 

we are in their nations because of oil and strategic interests. what is your solution(s)?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




really? We've dealt with terrorists before. Just ask Ronald Reagan


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I never said most of the Muslim world you did. I am talking about terrorists.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



This is not only about oil. It's also a religious war and clash of civilizations.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Recruiting radical Muslims to fight the communists has nothing to do with the current situation.

Reagan chose the lesser of two evils at the time, and used the Islamists to repel a Soviet takeover of Afghanistan.  He did that without using a single American soldier. That should be a good thing no?  Isn't that what Oblahblah is doing now, after fucking up two countries that we had won the war?  Liberals always have a problem seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


you were talking about the Koran too. It is used by the terrorists, yet you failed to acknowledge that most people do not believe the Koran tells them to do what the terrorists claim it does. 

I'll go there -- screw the Koran and the Bible.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Reagan sold weapons to our enemies.. He bargained with them. facts suck


okay, Reagan never sold weapons, he traded them. He made deals with terrorists


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


OK


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If we were not in the oil countries in the Mid East there would be no al qaeda.

facts suck


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


ok


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


If these terrorists keep it up, Marine Le Pen will eventually be the French President: Le Pen May Gain as Magazine Attack Strains French Divide - Businessweek


> France’s Front National leader Marine Le Pen pinned the blame for the killing of 12 people in Paris yesterday on Islamic radicals, as mainstream leaders tried to downplay the religious dimension of the attack.
> 
> While President Francois Hollande called for national unity in an attempt to deter the public from demonizing the country’s 5-million strong Muslim community, Le Pen said France has to confront the beliefs of the gunmen who stormed the offices of satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo.
> 
> “Time’s up for denial and hypocrisy,” Le Pen, who has railed against immigration, said in a video posted on her party’s website. “The absolute rejection of Islamic fundamentalism must be proclaimed loudly and clearly.”


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


What you say might have much merit but look at what the brothers who carried out the Boston Marathon Bombing were thinking. Yes, they had motivations from what was happening in the Middle East but they were also disgusted with America. They attacked a marathon, not a government building. Also look at what the Boston Muslim community had to say about their actions, not a whole lot. There are also several other accounts of Muslims who go to Western countries and come back with a disgust for the West. I can understand their reaction, I can understand their rational for the violence, and I can also hate them for it. It is a religious hate, not an emotional one though.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 7, 2015)

Should have been expected from these islamic apes and neanderthals...


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



She'll surely gain, but like Rudy Giulliani 


fizzle...


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, the West keeps sticking their dicks in the hornet's nest and then expressing absolute surprise when they get stung.
> ...


Exactly.
Sony got what their just desserts as well.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




contrary to popular myth, many immigrants get disillusioned. The streets of America are not paved with gold (OH MY!) and anti immigrant fever is as American as apple pie.

If you have religious hate for them? That makes you no better.

Young people and others who are easily manipulated and are looking to experience life are susceptible to causes they can die for -- it gives life meaning (mistakenly I believe -- cause life itself has no meaning).


----------



## Cross (Jan 7, 2015)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...




Yep Reagan's policy was a continuation  of Jimmy Carters aid to the Muj...which were a diverse group at the time....the original idea, probably British was adopted by Brzezinski, Carters National Security Advisor


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Terrorism today compared to terrorism of past: We live in a different world. Instant communication. Images and information and propaganda travel without filters. We get to see collateral damage, popular uprisings taken down with weapons or support from USA and Western nations (why do they leave Japan out?)


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Cross said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Carter?

In 1980, Wilson read an Associated Press dispatch on the congressional wires describing the refugees fleeing Soviet-occupied Afghanistan. The communist Democratic Republic of Afghanistan had taken over power during the Saur revolution and asked the Soviet Union to help suppress resistance from the mujahideen. According to biographer George Crile III, Wilson called the staff of the House Appropriations Committee dealing with "black appropriations" and requested a two-fold appropriation increase for Afghanistan. Because Wilson had just been named to the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Defense (which is responsible for funding CIA operations), his request went through.[21]Charlie Wilson Texas politician - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

idb said:


> No...YOU said it.
> Your point was that the Paris shootings prove that gun control doesn't work.
> You are wrong...it proves nothing of the sort.



How did you come to that conclusion?

Strict gun control did not keep the terrorists from getting illegal weapons, hence gun control does not work.  Gun control laws never keep the bad guys from committing the crimes.

In addition, gun control prevented the victims from being able to defend themselves, hence a double whammy.


----------



## dukect45 (Jan 7, 2015)

The main reason why UK/Europe won't stop immigration in their country's is that if they did they would face the same crisis that Japan is facing a lack of new parents and without new parents soon the Country will cease to be in the coming generations


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This was France's wake up call, for letting millions of Islamic savages into their country.



Your post should be a wake up call for USMB -- they need to ban all you bigot assholes from Stormfront.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > This was France's wake up call, for letting millions of Islamic savages into their country.
> ...


So Islamic militants did not attack a French paper?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

dukect45 said:


> The main reason why UK/Europe won't stop immigration in their country's is that if they did they would face the same crisis that Japan is facing a lack of new parents and without new parents soon the Country will cease to be in the coming generations




More to do with their values. JEsus, you people buy into propaganda of all sorts


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > This was France's wake up call, for letting millions of Islamic savages into their country.
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Roudy wrote about the French allowing _Islamic savages_ into their country. Are you saying all Muslims are either Islamist militants Islamic savages? Be honest


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 7, 2015)

Enormous welfare states attract the worst kind of maggots......


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

does anyone engage LogikAndReazon  anymore?


----------



## Wildman (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


>


<><><><><><><><><><>
*anyone who post this kind of shit above is most definitely anti-America, and has no fucking sense of what it is to a patriot.., but then, don't that apply to 99.9% of libertards ?? *


----------



## Cross (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Below is an excerpt from Brzezinski's interview he did in 1997...yes Jimmy Carter signed the first order to aid the Muj in 1979...Brzezinski got the ball rolling in Afghanistan...


*INT: Right, describe your reaction when you heard that your suspicions had been fully justified: an invasion had happened.

BRZEZINSKI*: We immediately launched a twofold process when we heard that the Soviets had entered Afghanistan. The first involved direct reactions and sanctions focused on the Soviet Union, and both the State Department and the National Security Council prepared long lists of sanctions to be adopted, of steps to be taken to increase the international costs to the Soviet Union of their actions. *And the second course of action led to my going to Pakistan a month or so after the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, for the purpose of coordinating with the Pakistanis a joint response, the purpose of which would be to make the Soviets bleed for as much and as long as is possible; and we engaged in that effort in a collaborative sense with the Saudis, the Egyptians, the British, the Chinese, and we started providing weapons to the Mujaheddin, from various sources again - for example, some Soviet arms from the Egyptians and the Chinese.

INTERVIEW WITH DR ZBIGNIEW BRZEZINSKI- 13 6 97 *


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.
> ...



And by murdering 12 people those religious nutjobs have spread those cartoons worldwide.   The face of your prophet has been all over the news, twitter, facebook, and thousands of editorial cartoons.   I wonder how that plays for them when they face judgement?   I'm just hoping they face it soon.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Howey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Wow, so you think by changing the source you originally it saves you from embarrassment?  It just proves that you are a complete and utter fraud with no shame or intellectual honesty.

Here's my response to YOUR post: Mass shooting in France at magazine that published Mohammed cartoons Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Your post was, "No it isn't"
Along with the following link as YOUR BACKUP:

The Iran-Contra Affair . Reagan . WGBH American Experience PBS

An inside YOUR OWN LINK, was the following paragraph, right there on the top:

"Ronald Reagan's efforts to eradicate Communism spanned the globe, but the insurgent Contras' cause in Nicaragua was particularly dear to him. Battling the Cuban-backed Sandinistas,* the Contras were, according to Reagan, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." *Under the so-called Reagan Doctrine, the CIA trained and assisted this and other anti-Communist insurgencies worldwide."

Anybody ever tell you to stop digging when in a hole?  Moron.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yeah so? He directed the defeat of the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan by arming the Taliban and other radicals.  Would you rather American forces be sent there to die?  

What does THAT have to do with Muslims attacking the freedoms and foundations of Western democracies?  Zero.  Just liberal diversion-ism.


----------



## idb (Jan 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > No...YOU said it.
> ...


You can prove that the shooting wouldn't have happened if France didn't have the gun control that they do?


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Wildman said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


get a life


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



clueless and ignorant? deadly combination


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

http://douthat.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/07/the-blasphemy-we-need/?_r=0


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2015)

Cross said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


stupid -- *we started providing weapons to the Mujaheddin, from various sources again - for example, some Soviet arms from the Egyptians and the Chinese.*

It was not very much. It is what motivated Charlie Wilson. Under Reagan it went way up and Reagan traded arms with terrorists in Iran -- against US law


----------



## Cross (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Dante said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



A little pregnant....lol...can't admit a liberal started what you accused Reagan of doing...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Cross said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hah!  You mean after Carter's disastrous presidency where the Soviets felt so emboldened to invade and occupy Afghanistan, Reagan came in to save the day?  And please don't bring up Brzezinski, the architect behind the Iranian Hostage Crisis, and the worst foreign policy in American history, after Obama of course.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > This was France's wake up call, for letting millions of Islamic savages into their country.
> ...


Eh?  Never been to stormfront, moron.  A gay man with a crescent moon and gay rainbow flag in the background.  You know they hang gays by their balls in Muslim countries, you fucking moron?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Freudian slip?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 7, 2015)

Dante said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


Did they or did they not allow these savages in? Or do you have another word for these terrorists that murdered 12 people in cold blood?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 7, 2015)

France becomes more of a Jonestown by the day.........the culture is permanently fucked. French society has woken up in recent years but its too late. By 2020......Islamic peoples will be 50% of the population. These people are fucked.

Multiculturalism is ghey.......never works.......another silly stoopid progressive concept that has ended up with disasterous results. You have millions of Muslims living there and most looking for handouts and NONE having anything to do with any French culture = a Jonestown future for this country!!


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Can anyone explain the way the democrats....the progressives most of all, protect muslim terrorists....by refusing to call them muslim terrorists....I mean...if Christians did exactly what the muslims do....not what the left dreams that Christians do....murdering gays, forcing women to wear the veil, raping women, and girls, and cutting off heads......

And yet muslim monsters do this all the time....and they are defended by democrats and other progressives.....not necessarily the violence part...but refusing to call them muslim terrorists.....what is with that?  They can't make a distinction between Christians and the very, very few nut cases who claim Christianity.....they are more than willing to call lone lunatics who bomb abortion clinics Christians....but not with muslims who murder film directors in the middle of a public street....or gun down 12 people and wound 15......again....what is their problem.....

Howard Dean....says isis aren't muslims...they are a cult....President of France, won't call them muslim terrorists....President obama won't call Fort Hood shooter muslim terrorist...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 7, 2015)

The thing is... west invented term "radical Islam" and term is used to absolve the rest of the Muslims that refuse to stand up against it. Those regulars, who suppose to take an action,  refused to stand against the terrorism among their religion, in fact majority or ME Muslims support these attacks and minority that claim they "condemn" it are just playing the game to gain our trust until they become just like them. Remember, we're all infidels.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I've reported him to the FBI once already. He had some arab writing on his profile that when translated made some reference to JIHAD with crossed swords. Don't know if they ever contacted him about it but it disappeared real fast.

He's full bore muslim trash, pure and simple. He says the wrong thing here again and I'll report him AGAIN, in a heart beat. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he was a sleeper or lone wolf, just waiting for his turn to gun down a bunch of innocent people in cold blood.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 7, 2015)

Just watch this...


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Just watch this...


I see the devil himself at work. These people are pure evil.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch this...
> ...




That photo in your posts....great scene in Tombstone....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Can anyone explain the way the democrats....the progressives most of all, protect muslim terrorists....by refusing to call them muslim terrorists....I mean...if Christians did exactly what the muslims do....not what the left dreams that Christians do....murdering gays, forcing women to wear the veil, raping women, and girls, and cutting off heads......
> 
> And yet muslim monsters do this all the time....and they are defended by democrats and other progressives.....not necessarily the violence part...but refusing to call them muslim terrorists.....what is with that?  They can't make a distinction between Christians and the very, very few nut cases who claim Christianity.....they are more than willing to call lone lunatics who bomb abortion clinics Christians....but not with muslims who murder film directors in the middle of a public street....or gun down 12 people and wound 15......again....what is their problem.....
> 
> Howard Dean....says isis aren't muslims...they are a cult....President of France, won't call them muslim terrorists....President obama won't call Fort Hood shooter muslim terrorist...



Well, CNN and PMSNBC are scrambling to cover up now, using the same tricks from the same playbook...bringing one Muslim after another who keeps telling us that what happened in France is against Islam blah blah blah.  It's the same usual suspects over and over apologizing for Islamic animals.  Funny part is they actually believe that people are falling for it.  It works the first few times and after the 3rd or 4th Islamic terrorist attack it becomes obvious the deceptive behavior that the leftist media is engaging in.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's the whole gist of the situation. These Muslims will not stop at wanting to convert the west to the 7th century way of the Koran. They will kill and keep killing until their way of life is is the only way of life on Earth. It's time to purge these type people from the west. They will never assimilate to our White European customs, values and culture.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here's the whole gist of the situation. These Muslims will not stop at wanting to convert the west to the 7th century way of the Koran. They will kill and keep killing until their way of life is is the only way of life on Earth. It's time to purge these type people from the west. They will never assimilate to our White European customs, values and culture.



It's not only White European culture and customs, it's any culture that is contrary to "true Islam".  

All infidels must....convert, submit, or die.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 8, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here's the whole gist of the situation. These Muslims will not stop at wanting to convert the west to the 7th century way of the Koran. They will kill and keep killing until their way of life is is the only way of life on Earth. It's time to purge these type people from the west. They will never assimilate to our White European customs, values and culture.



I wish you would stop the  "white"   BS      It's kinda funny.     I is a jew-------I knew from early childhood that -----I AIN'T  Christian and white      (actually I am virtually albino----ten minutes in the sun and I IS A LOBSTER)      My good luck is that my parents were not into skin color-----by the time I was
six years old   (way back----back many years)   I knew that the
"n"   word was a dirty word-------I lived in a town in which the  "n" word was normal for the Sunday school crowd  ---true story>>>>  my mom was so distressed  (long  before rosa parks)    when she heard my sunday school friends saying 
----"eeeni meeeni miney moe---catch an  "N" by the toe...."
that she popped out of our house and taught us -----"odds and evens"     (the finger thing)  to choose up sides.     For my sunday school friends   ----the "N"  word was normal and  "hell"  was a dirty word.         I turned into a biology major in
college and,  therefore an expert--------"race"   does not
exist in the Human species    homo  SAPIEN-----skin color is
not a marker of nothun'   ------------we is all one species----I turned into neuroscience--------all human brains---ie across
cultural lines-------HAVE THE SAME POTENTIALS


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather not live in a society where we need to arm ourselves to the teeth because we can't trust those around us. What happened today is the fault of successive pro multicultural governments in France allowing Islamic immigration to happen in mass and letting this radicalism fester in said immigrant communities. Europe, not just France, needs to stem the tide and stop this immigration. If they didn't allow immigration in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.
> ...


Where did I say that smart guy?

America's problems go beyond Dearborn. America is so fractured culturally, racially, socially at this point, there is no coherence to American society. So no, the situation in America is not comparable to Europe, we are in a much worse situation. There is no such thing as single "American" culture beyond crass commercialism that is unfortunately spreading to the rest of the world through globalization.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is estimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...



As the cliche goes, "Don't call us, we call you."

Just make sure they don't. European intelligence is capable enough of locating them


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 8, 2015)

.

So some zealots decide they're going to issue the "consequences" of others expressing their opinion.

These zealots want to control, intimidate, punish, as judge and jury.

Hmm.

Sounds vaguely familiar.

.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> So some zealots decide they're going to issue the "consequences" of others expressing their opinion.
> 
> ...



There you go! Civil, mature discussion! You are an example for all to look up to. Way to be what you want others to be, Mac!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not, but their government is taking obvious side, and it's the wrong one. Multiple terror attacks in France, but they still dig their hands in the sand, calling those doing it "disturbed" and "crazy" instead of realizing they are in war, and on the losing side.
> ...



Enough said below I think

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



And way to be


JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame billion people people. If we're more reasonable, We should blame about 15-20% present of them, as they are the real radicals. that makes them about 200 million people who are danger to western society. ISIS is astimated to be no more than 100,000, give or take. so you do the math, if there is a danger here or not.
> ...



Far out Joe. You're really stepping out here calling the shootings a 'good kill'

-Geaux


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


There are 1.6 billion Muslims in the world.  A very, very tiny percentage are radicals or extremists, far far less than 15-20%.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That same tiny, tiny part killed 3,000 Americans in one day.

And they're still too many millions for the like of the free world. Digging your hand in the sand doesn't mean the danger doesn't exist.

That same thinking is what encourage those kind of attacks.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



On that matter:


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sticking their dicks in the hornest's nest?
> ...



Really? Then please explain why we give you a pass.   

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Wow, debating over whether its 15-20, 10 whatever percent........

Thanks for reminding me how insignificant the slim majority was that tipped the scales at the ballot booth and elected Obama

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

The shootings in Paris should give us pause

Another good example of what can happen when government disarms its citizens.

You're unable to defend yourself 24/7

-Geaux


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

The problem is not whether you're allowed or not to carry a gun. The problem is how you deel with a bunch of psychos trying to destroy western civilization.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 8, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> The shootings in Paris should give us pause
> 
> Another good example of what can happen when government disarms its citizens.
> 
> ...



The "no-go zones" also have to be considered, areas where a certain group has virtually complete control and where French law enforcement and other services will not visit.

But that's okay, because we have to be respectful 'n stuff.  To certain people.

.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 8, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Can't expect anything else.
> 
> *The French have allowed those shitbags in their country for decades now.*
> 
> ...



"During the 19th and 20th centuries, the French colonial empire was one of the largest in the world, behind the British Empire, the Russian Empire, and the Spanish Empire..."  Wiki. 

Those countries which France invaded and controled included Tunisia, Algeria, and Morroco.  Muslim countries.  So, it is okay for France to oppress these people for centuries, but if they come to France and disrupt things a bit for a few decades, that's just épouvantable.

I think this attack, the subject of the OP, is absolutely horrible and wrong, but it defies logic to blame the entire Muslim population for it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > The shootings in Paris should give us pause
> ...



Indeed. I see shades of that in NYC

-Geaux


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 8, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Well, you'd better not saying anything, because, you know.

After all, this is America.

.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Well, it was not all Americans who were  killed that day, but, yes it was a horrific thing, beyond words. However, do you have any idea how many innocent Muslim people the US has killed? It's far, far more than 3,000.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 8, 2015)

dukect45 said:


> The main reason why UK/Europe won't stop immigration in their country's is that if they did they would face the same crisis that Japan is facing a lack of new parents and without new parents soon the Country will cease to be in the coming generations



That's the root of the problem, Europeans stopped having kids, and it's probably too late to do much about the situation now.
If it were me though, I would try. Not only would I begin an aggressive government program to encourage the growth of the birth rate amongst the native populations, but at the same time I would look for labor from non-Muslim populations around the world.
They could set up strong incentives to encourage immigration of non-Muslims.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 8, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > This was France's wake up call, for letting millions of Islamic savages into their country.
> ...



No one is stopping you from leaving.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


We killed a hell of a lot more in Hiroshima, Nagasaki and Dresden, so in your ding bat mind the Japanese and Germans waging terror would be understandable.

That's disgusting!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



True. And Muslims killed more Muslims than all western countries have put together (including Israel). Still, that's not the argument here. I don't hear even the most radical rightists saying Arab/Muslim culture should be destroyed, _just because_.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I blame Mormons for the false beliefs all of them hold. 

I blame conservatives for supporting policies that have screwed up the country.  

Not quite the same thing as blaming all Muslims for a thing three guys did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Sensitive other people's feelings? Since when do you give a shit about people's feelings?
> 
> I understand being sensitive about cultural differences, but when you slaughter 12 people because of a fucking cartoon, you need to be hung by your balls.



I agree, they should.  

And you shouldn't be horribly surprised when you publish something meant to be provocative, that someone might go off the deep end.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Again, that wasn't the point I was making.  Our problems with the Islamic world is not because of some cartoons. 

It's about 200 years of invading their countries, killing their people, exploiting their resources and interferring in their politics.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> And yet.....you blame over 310 million people for a few nuts.....on the gun issue......



No, I just think it's dumb to let people have guns to start with.  Becuase they don't need them. 

But you see, it is kind of fun to watch the very same people who minimize the mass shootings we have in this country go into histrionics about a shooting in France because the shooters were Muslims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

turzovka said:


> One cannot appeal to atheists or agnostics, but to those who are certain God reigns, then they need to understand there are also spiritual demonic forces working towards the ruin of mankind and the ruin of souls.
> 
> Evil of this nature is monstrously malevolent. It is the work of Satan upon the corrupt hearts of man. Extremist Islamic hatred is the antithesis of the love of God.
> 
> We do not need Bush or Obama reminding us the Islam is a religion of peace. We need our leaders to tell us extremist Islam is a religion of evil and we need to take bold action to destroy it.



The problem with you religionists is that you see the atrocities you commit in the name of YOUR Sky Pixie as acceptable, but the atrocities they commit in the name of THEIR Sky Pixie is just horrible. 

The Zionists just killed 2000 people in Gaza, most of them women and children.  We killed anywhere from 150,000 to 1,000,000 Iraqis trying to bring them "Freedom" because George W. Stupid listened to a higher father rather than his own who had the good sense not to invade Iraq.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Well.....at least gun control in France worked....not one honest, law abiding French citizen had a gun............of course these three killers were able to get, apparently, military grade rifles/sub machine guns, and a rocket launcer..........
> 
> I guess that is what the anti gunners want.....right.....?
> 
> At least the innocent, law abiding French citizens at that news paper didn't have guns to fight back and possibly stop or reduce the attack.....I mean....it the law abiding, good people had had guns.....that would have made it worse.....right? Or something?



YOu see, here's the thing.  We have a few dozen "Active Shooter Incidents" a year because it's easy for nuts to get guns.   and you guys minimize it and fight any law that would keep a Lanza or a Holmes from getting a gun, not that anyone ever stops them when they do.  

The thing is, France bans guns and these sorts of things are RARE.  

Which is why we have 11,500 gun homicides a year and the French have 127 a year.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> This has happened and it will happen again....watch the documentary "Terror in the Mall" where radical islamic gunmen attacked the mall in Kenya, and the documentary "Terror in Mumbai," where a small group of muslim terrorists attacked the city of Mumbai...
> 
> people, this can and will eventually happen here in the states.....every successful attack gives new ideas and inspiration to the next one......



I'm sure it will.  Your buddies have made it really easy for anyone to get a gun.  

But you know, here's the thing. It is far more likely an American is going to get caught in a mass shooting because someone didn't take his medications and was able to buy a gun than being shot by a radical muslim.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > This has happened and it will happen again....watch the documentary "Terror in the Mall" where radical islamic gunmen attacked the mall in Kenya, and the documentary "Terror in Mumbai," where a small group of muslim terrorists attacked the city of Mumbai...
> ...


It's more likely you'll be killed by some black thug's bullet than either, especially in your shit hole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Meathead, did a black kid steal your lunch money once?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead, did a black kid steal your lunch money once?


No, but better still, I haven't been shot by one either. But then I've never lived in your shit hole.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 8, 2015)

.

The PC Police blaming France for allowing the publication to provoke Muslims:  People know the consequences Opposing view

He even uses the word "consequences".

Hmm.

Sounds vaguely familiar.

And here's another thought: _The killers are soldiers in a war against freedom of thought and speech, against tolerance, pluralism, and *the right to offend—against everything decent in a democratic society.*_

From: The Blame for the Charlie Hebdo Murders - The New Yorker

Wow.  Deja vu, man.

.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot appeal to atheists or agnostics, but to those who are certain God reigns, then they need to understand there are also spiritual demonic forces working towards the ruin of mankind and the ruin of souls.
> ...



Again, this is not the issue. The issue here is freedom of speech, which you think should be limited, just because.... Why, again?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > And yet.....you blame over 310 million people for a few nuts.....on the gun issue......
> ...



Lets see Joe, if you were one of the folks in the building in France being slaughtered, I bet you would have gave up a testicle in trade for a gun. Dude, you have victim wrote all over you. My guess is you would openly give your life to a muslim before giving it for our country.

-Geaux


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 8, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Can't expect anything else.
> ...



This satirical newspaper has reportedly made fun of the followers of all religions, yet none of the members of those other religions have ever shown up to their offices with machine guns blazing.
We need to go beyond just the members who become violent, and start asking questions about this religion and why so many of its members want to conduct jihad.
This particular religion is showing us every day that it is different, that it is a poison, that it seeks to force itself on the rest of us through the acts of terrorism.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead, did a black kid steal your lunch money once?
> ...



did one steal your girlfriend?  Because, man, dude, you seem to have some serious racism issues.


----------



## turzovka (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot appeal to atheists or agnostics, but to those who are certain God reigns, then they need to understand there are also spiritual demonic forces working towards the ruin of mankind and the ruin of souls.
> ...



Since you pointed out we "religionists" have a problem, does that imply you "non-religionists" do not have a problem?   Have you come up with the solution to rid the world of evil? 

I see you picked the lowest hanging fruit in pointing out the invasion of Iraq as an example of causing death to innocent civilians.  Yes, quite tragic.   Were you aware the pope and the Vatican pleaded with the USA not to invade Iraq back in 2002?    Are you aware very few wars were ever fought because Christians wanted to take over other lands and force conversions.     Even the Spanish conquests of the new Americas was state ordered for material conquests.    And the Crusades I do not even want to get into since no one has it right any more.

So before you make this feeble attempt to link Christianity with the evils of extreme Islam or other mad ideologies, take a deeper look into reality.     1, God is real.  2, God's truest message is through the Judeo-Christian faith.   3, the devil is real.   4,  we can see flaws in all humanity and their sins, but we can see demonic presence and true evil in false ideologies and the indiscriminate murder and torture of innocents.      You need to sort these things out Joe, imo.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

If we do not get what we are fighting after what we all witnessed on 911, then we never will. We will get the academic types "talking" about what these fanatics want. They will eventually do what they do best, blame the west for their murderous ways and they act like WE need to understand them better.

They will not come to the conclusion that they will not stop until everyone is under sharia law, everyone is converted to their brand of islam, or everyone that does not is dead. That is all these fundamentalists know. That is it.

The pathetic morons on the left will bring up how Christianity is just as insidious. Yeah, cause I remember a lot of people dying on behalf of fundamentalist Christians as a result of "piss Christ" which displayed the crucifix in a jar of the artist's piss.

I do not see threats against South Park for showing insulting images of Christ from Seth McFarlane for doing the same with Family Guy.

Fucking liberals, and their hypocrisy and utter bullshit is what enables these demented sandniggers. That is right, sandNIGGERS.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 8, 2015)

Leave it to Joe to turn this thread into another mindless and endless discussion of guns.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This satirical newspaper has reportedly made fun of the followers of all religions, yet none of the members of those other religions have ever shown up to their offices with machine guns blazing.
> We need to go beyond just the members who become violent, and start asking questions about this religion and why so many of its members want to conduct jihad.
> This particular religion is showing us every day that it is different, that it is a poison, that it seeks to force itself on the rest of us through the acts of terrorism.



The United States and her allies have invaded or bombed 14 Islamic Countries since 1980. We've killed far more of them than they've killed of us. And that doesn't even include the shit the Zionists have been doing with our blessing for decades. 

I think we need to get off our high horse, and stop pretending this is about "Religion" or than anyone's Sky Pixie is better or worse than anyone else's.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

What on earth is "religionists".???

Those who shot the guys in the newspaper WERE the lowest form of "Religionists". Have no comment on THAT, Joe? Or the fact that those were Muslims make the "religionism" of THEM acceptable?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I'm sure we decidedly different tastes in women, so no. Did a Mormon steal one of your cows?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This satirical newspaper has reportedly made fun of the followers of all religions, yet none of the members of those other religions have ever shown up to their offices with machine guns blazing.
> ...



Which is what the shooters believed, exactly. That Muhammad, a dead prophet, a human being dead prophet, should never be insulted or talked of, in a bad manner. THAT fanatic religious thinking is all dandy, but Christianity and Judaism can and welcomed to be trashed.

That's hypocricy at its best.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> The pathetic morons on the left will bring up how Christianity is just as insidious. Yeah, cause I remember a lot of people dying in behalf of fundamentalist Christians as a result of "piss Christ" which displayed the crucifix in a jar of the artist's piss.



I do remember 12 million people being exterminated by guys who invaded every country in Europe who wore belt buckles that said, "Gott Mit Uns" (God's With Us!)  And they did so with the full endorsement of the Pope, who never condemned their actions until after the war was over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Which is what the shooters believed, exactly. That Muhammad, a dead prophet, a human being dead prophet, should never be insulted or talked of, in a bad manner. THAT fanatic religious thinking is all dandy, but Christianity and Judaism can and welcomed to be trashed.
> 
> That's hypocricy at its best.



As opposed to the Zionists who just killed 2000 people in Gaza because they believe that 3000 years ago, God gave that land to Moses, forget someone else owned it for the previous 2000 years.  

YOu know, I know you Zionists just want to make a big deal about this and get others to fight your battles for you, but there has to be a certain point where you realize that frankly, the benefits aren't worth the costs.  We spent 6000 lives and a trillion dollars in the last decade trying to make the Middle East safe for democracy.  It doesn't work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> I do not see threats against South Park for showing insulting images of Christ of Seth McFarlane for doing the same with Family Guy.



Yawn, guy, I think our problem with the Islamic world has a lot more to do with the 14 countries we've bombed or invaded than some cartoons....


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Which is what the shooters believed, exactly. That Muhammad, a dead prophet, a human being dead prophet, should never be insulted or talked of, in a bad manner. THAT fanatic religious thinking is all dandy, but Christianity and Judaism can and welcomed to be trashed.
> ...



That post shouldn't be argued about here, but on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict board, I don't want to take the discussion that way. Personally speaking, I myself don't fight in name of any religion, but in the name of the land of my great-greatparents, who lived in the land of Israel since 1880.

If to take the argument to where it TRULY belongs, as again, I refuse to let you just brush off the subject, the question here is about freedom of speech. If you're a Liberal, you should allow all sort of speech to be discussed, not just the type that suits you. If people are afraid to speak up, just because someone might be insulted, that's when you can close up shop, and flip off the lights, your colture is doomed.

It's sad that you support such a thing, really.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Any religion that requires the execution of nonbelievers for a cartoon is not worthy of my respect.  Now, given that not all of Islam's followers see it that way, I am not for a ban.

But unless the vehemently condemn the actions of these freaks, they are condoning it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see threats against South Park for showing insulting images of Christ of Seth McFarlane for doing the same with Family Guy.
> ...



The magazine they attacked has been printing satirical cartoons about all religions for a long time.  And while our policies in the ME has been a disaster, these barbarians did what they did because of a cartoon.  That is why they yelled that allah had been avenged.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> That post shouldn't be argued about here, but on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict board, I don't want to take the discussion that way. Personally speaking, I myself don't fight in name of any religion, but in the name of the land of my great-greatparents, who lived in the land of Israel since 1880.
> 
> If to take the argument to where it TRULY belongs, as again, I refuse to let you just brush off the subject, the question here is about freedom of speech. If you're a Liberal, you should allow all sort of speech to be discussed, not just the type that suits you. If people are afraid to speak up, just because someone might be insulted, that's when you can close up shop, and flip off the lights, your colture is doomed.
> 
> It's sad that you support such a thing, really.



I don't support such a thing.  These THREE guys should be arrested and punished.  

You guys keep trying to make this an indictment of an entire religion.  And it's the usual Zionist Amen Corner (as Pat Buchanan used to call them) that is making this a big deal and how we need to protect our values and our women from this evil religion. 

Our problems with the Islamic world is about a lot more than some cartoons.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Okay, do you think they would have done this without the background of decades of war in the region they are from?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2015)

This is Le Pen's I-told-you-so moment.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Any religion that requires the execution of nonbelievers for a cartoon is not worthy of my respect. Now, given that not all of Islam's followers see it that way, I am not for a ban.
> 
> But unless the vehemently condemn the actions of these freaks, they are condoning it.



Maybe you need to read the bible.  It clearly calls for the execution of those who use Yahweh's name in vain. 

I do find it interesting that you finally do actually see a mass shooting as a bad thing. You spend most of the time minimizing it when it's a crazy person in this country expressing his Second Amendment Rights.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, I do.   They have done it in other places. And for the same reason.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Any religion that requires the execution of nonbelievers for a cartoon is not worthy of my respect. Now, given that not all of Islam's followers see it that way, I am not for a ban.
> ...



I do not minimize anything.   I do call you out for wanting to punish 65 million gun owners for the actions of less than 1%.  And I call you out for being focused on crimes that amount to less than 1% of the murders.  If you are so focused on that tiny portion, the rest will continue onward.

What passage in the bible calls for us to put someone to death for taking Yahweh's name in vain?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

yes, and this imam will let you know as well. This is from last nigt someone posted on another forum



JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

turzovka said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...




Don't forget the atheists....they murdered close to 100 million people in order to create their utopias......everyone forgets that.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Yes....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> I do not minimize anything. I do call you out for wanting to punish 65 million gun owners for the actions of less than 1%. And I call you out for being focused on crimes that amount to less than 1% of the murders. If you are so focused on that tiny portion, the rest will continue onward.



No, I want to take your guns because I think you all are a bunch of assholes who have helped screw up the country.  The fact you are responsible for 32,000 gun deaths, 78,000 gun injuries and 300,000 gun crimes EVERY YEAR because you don't limit the privilage is your own fault. 



WinterBorn said:


> I
> What passage in the bible calls for us to put someone to death for taking Yahweh's name in vain?




And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying ... he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:13-16


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Don't forget the atheists....they murdered close to 100 million people in order to create their utopias......everyone forgets that.....



Well, because it didn't happen.  100 milllion people were killed in countries that had civil wars.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hmmmmm....one of these guys was convicted of terrorism in 2008....and yet......he was still able to get access to military grade Russian rifles and a rocket propelled grenade.....in gun controlled France.....

But, on the bright side.....gun control did work for the 12 people murdered and the 15 people wounded at the news office....not one of them had a pistol on them when they were attacked.....a win for gun control...............


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not minimize anything. I do call you out for wanting to punish 65 million gun owners for the actions of less than 1%. And I call you out for being focused on crimes that amount to less than 1% of the murders. If you are so focused on that tiny portion, the rest will continue onward.
> ...




Hows gun control working Puerto Rico.....an island nation with strict gun control laws.........and the highest gun murder rate in the world....they have to smuggle their guns in and they still get them...they can't just drive across a state line....and they still get them........

The criminals will always get guns if they want or need them....even in Canada, France and Australia....as recent events show.....just because their people haven't decided to commit mass shootings doesn't mean they can't....we've seen that these last few weeks.......

And Joe.....for some reason you forget the 1.6 million times on average each year law abiding, good people use guns to stop violent criminal attack and save lives........kind of more than the 8-9,000 gun murders a year (from the FBI).......and gun accidental deaths are going down,as is gun crime....not up....even though more Americans are owning and carrying guns for self defense....


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > That post shouldn't be argued about here, but on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict board, I don't want to take the discussion that way. Personally speaking, I myself don't fight in name of any religion, but in the name of the land of my great-greatparents, who lived in the land of Israel since 1880.
> ...



It's not the "Zionist" who make it a religion problem, it's the fantic Muslims who made it a religious problem. After the Toulous Massacre, people tried to paint it like the Jews are the only ones they have problem with. How blind can you people be? who are you trying to fool? was the Newspaper Jewish? where the cops and civilians run over and stabbed in France in the past couple of months Jewish? I hear one of the dead was Muslim.

So how come it's a 'Zionist' problem? you've got to be joking, or extemenly stupid or naive to believe that, much more to try and make others believe it.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




Go with that last part.....you are dealing with joe.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

So....if one of these guys had been in prison...where he deserved to be.....he would not have been able to use those illegal guns, in gun controlled France to kill........it is the sentencing problem....not guns....

Paris Suspects Identified One With Terrorist History Updated Power Line


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not minimize anything. I do call you out for wanting to punish 65 million gun owners for the actions of less than 1%. And I call you out for being focused on crimes that amount to less than 1% of the murders. If you are so focused on that tiny portion, the rest will continue onward.
> ...



And do you see a lot of people being put to death by Christians for blaspheme?  Or even threats of doing it?

You see, you want this to be a political argument.  But it is about a violent sect of a particular religion.

As for your gun claims, you are still using inflated numbers.  I see you used the 11,500 number for annual murders, when that has not been accurate for what, 5 years?   Save it for the gun control threads and stay on topic.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Too bad so many Jewish Americans vote in democrat leaders, who clearly want nothing to do with Israel. Israel certainly knows it too.

This president and every like minded democrat has emboldened Israel's enemies while they have slapped our greatest ally (Israel) across the face again and again.

Jewish Americans overwhelmingly vote in democrats, and it is no longer a debate. The left clearly identify Israel as an extension of white conservative America. Funny, Mel Gibson says one thing that is insulting to these Jewish Americans that are clear left wingers he is utterly blackballed, but when any celebrity says something disparaging about Israel they are praised.








Yes, there are those who are the WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING that the prophets warned about. They are insidious enemies to the land of Canaan. They may identify themselves as Jewish, but all of their actions are contrary to their claim.

Hence we see the left blaming America, Christianity and Israel while they want to show compassion to these barbarians.

Look at how they feign outrage over those that planned 911 being made uncomfortable. Diane Feinstein?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Rihanna is not exactly a role model, well, maybe except girls girls pre-puberty.

Jews vote democracy because that goes hand in hand with what Jews believe in, equality, free speech, freedom etc.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Hmmmmm....one of these guys was convicted of terrorism in 2008....and yet......he was still able to get access to military grade Russian rifles and a rocket propelled grenade.....in gun controlled France.....
> 
> But, on the bright side.....gun control did work for the 12 people murdered and the 15 people wounded at the news office....not one of them had a pistol on them when they were attacked.....a win for gun control...............



That's not true.  There was an armed guard on sight.  he was the first one shot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Too bad so many Jewish Americans vote in democrat leaders, who clearly want nothing to do with Israel. Israel certainly know it too.



Yeah, probably because a lot of American Jews look at Israel bombing the Palestinians and are kind of embarrassed by it.   As they should be. 



Theowl32 said:


> Jewish Americans overwhelmingly vote in democrats, and it is no longer a debate. The left clearly identify Israel as an extension of white conservative America. Funny, Mel Gibson says one thing that is insulting to these Jewish Americans that are clear left wingers he is utterly blackballed, but when any celebrity says something disparaging about Israel they are praised.



Mel Gibson was blackballed because he works in an industry dominated by Jewish people.  And he's a batshit crazy drunk.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm....one of these guys was convicted of terrorism in 2008....and yet......he was still able to get access to military grade Russian rifles and a rocket propelled grenade.....in gun controlled France.....
> ...


Yeah...a police officer......you guys only want police armed...right....lot of good it did those 27 people.....had more of them been armed, these guys would probably be dead already....instead of on the run......


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> It's not the "Zionist" who make it a religion problem, it's the fantic Muslims who made it a religious problem. After the Toulous Massacre, people tried to paint it like the Jews are the only ones they have problem with. How blind can you people be? who are you trying to fool? was the Newspaper Jewish? where the cops and civilians run over and stabbed in France in the past couple of months Jewish? I hear one of the dead was Muslim.
> 
> So how come it's a 'Zionist' problem? you've got to be joking, or extemenly stupid or naive to believe that, much more to try and make others believe it.



If the Zionists entity didn't exist, they Muslims would go back to being warring tribes arguing over watering holes.  

You give them a common enemy.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad so many Jewish Americans vote in democrat leaders, who clearly want nothing to do with Israel. Israel certainly know it too.
> ...




Yeah....and that whole launching thousands of rockets into Israel....that is another Mossad plot.....right?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Yeah...a police officer......you guys only want police armed...right....lot of good it did those 27 people.....had more of them been armed, these guys would probably be dead already....instead of on the run......



Yeah, guy, except that never happens.  Not even in this country.  

Besides, weren't you the one who said we had 2.5 million DGU's where they bad guys did run away when they saw a gun.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

No, he's just crazy drunk, period. He blamed the officer arresting him for being wasted on the road for being a Jewish asshole, just because he has no backbone realizing you shouldn't get wasted on the road.

"I see dead Jews" replied the Mel, yet acted surprised when people thought him crazy.

Now, let's get back on topic. Joe seems to argue about the need to limit freedom of expression, yet never answers to the point, which is why. Care to finally respond to the point, Joe?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Yeah....and that whole launching thousands of rockets into Israel....that is another Mossad plot.....right?



Hey, guy, you steal someone else's land, you should expect to get missiles fired at you.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...a police officer......you guys only want police armed...right....lot of good it did those 27 people.....had more of them been armed, these guys would probably be dead already....instead of on the run......
> ...




Yeah, 2.5 million in Dr. Kleck's study....but I took the other 18 studies, conducted over a 40 year period, done by different researchers, both private and public, including clinton's Justice dept. and obama's CDC, and I averaged them....and came out with 1.6 million....on average......there are 3 studies that put the number at 3 million a year....and no credible studies that put it under 776,000 a year.......

They run away, are held by the victim till the police get there, they are shot and wounded, and shot and killed......that is what happens when law abiding citizens have guns to protect themselves.......otherwise....they are raped, beaten, stabbed, robbed, tortured or murdered.....that is what happens when they don't have a gun.....


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

The old testament.  The new takes precedence.

If, upon your death bed you  continue to deny Him after knowing Him, you have blasphemed. 





JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not minimize anything. I do call you out for wanting to punish 65 million gun owners for the actions of less than 1%. And I call you out for being focused on crimes that amount to less than 1% of the murders. If you are so focused on that tiny portion, the rest will continue onward.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the "Zionist" who make it a religion problem, it's the fantic Muslims who made it a religious problem. After the Toulous Massacre, people tried to paint it like the Jews are the only ones they have problem with. How blind can you people be? who are you trying to fool? was the Newspaper Jewish? where the cops and civilians run over and stabbed in France in the past couple of months Jewish? I hear one of the dead was Muslim.
> ...



If the Zionist industry didn't exist, the Radical Islam would have found something else to hate. Buddhism is the classig example, first thing that came to mind.

FYI, Zionism is a global movement. Millions of Christians cherish Zionism as well, not Just Jews. You basically call to go against anything non-Muslim, just to not "piss them off."

WOW. How far you plan to go with this?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Now, let's get back on topic. Joe seems to argue about the need to limit freedom of expression, yet never answers to the point, which is why. Care to finally respond to the point, Joe?



Well, how about good taste?  Frankly, I've seen the cartoons.  Maybe French humor is different, but they weren't terribly funny.  They were just meant to be offensive.  

Now, yeah, freedom of speech means I have every right to go into the Biker Bar and yell, "You guys are a bunch of pussies!!!"  

But I shouldn't be horribly surprised when those bikers beat the snot out of me when I do it.  

And Freedom of speech means I have every right to go into my Boss's office and tell him, "I think you a pompous phony", but I shouldn't expect to have a job afterwards.  

Freedom of speech means that they have every right to publish offensive cartoons, but I don't want to hear them whine when one of the people they intentionally insulted goes off the deep end.  

Freedom of SPeech does not mean Freedom from consequences.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 8, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Then try and understand that shouting Islamist slogans while shooting a couple of dozen people is pretty conclusive in identifying who did the shooting.  Can you say radical Islamist terrorists?  Didn't think so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

depotoo said:


> *The old testament. The new takes precedence.*
> 
> If, upon your death bed you continue to deny Him after knowing Him, you have blasphemed.



Uh, no, it doesn't.  

1) _“For truly, I say to you, *till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished. Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven;* but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.”_ (Matthew 5:18-19 RSV) Clearly the Old Testament is to be abided by until the end of human existence itself. None other then Jesus said so.

2) All of the vicious Old Testament laws will be binding forever. *"It is easier for Heaven and Earth to pass away than for the smallest part of the letter of the law to become invalid." * (Luke 16:17 NAB)

3) Jesus strongly approves of the law and the prophets. He hasn’t the slightest objection to the cruelties of the Old Testament. _*"Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets. * I have come not to abolish but to fulfill. Amen, I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest part or the smallest part of a letter will pass from the law, until all things have taken place." _ (Matthew 5:17 NAB)

3b) _*"All scripture is inspired by God* and is useful for teaching, for refutation, for correction, and for training in righteousness..." _(2 Timothy 3:16 NAB)

3c) _"Know this first of all, that *there is no prophecy of scripture that is a matter of personal interpretation, *for no prophecy ever came through human will; but rather human beings moved by the holy Spirit spoke under the influence of God."_ (2 Peter 20-21 NAB)

4) Jesus criticizes the Jews for not killing their disobedient children according to Old Testament law. Mark.7:9-13 _"Whoever curses father or mother shall die"_ (Mark 7:10 NAB)

5) Jesus is criticized by the Pharisees for not washing his hands before eating. He defends himself by attacking them for not killing disobedient children according to the commandment: _“He that curseth father or mother, let him die the death.”_ (Matthew 15:4-7)


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

Did you take the time to listen to what the extremists believe?  No matter what we do, unless we submit to sharia they will choose to kill us.  Nothing we say or do, other tha  that will prevent them from trying to either convert or kill all within the world.  It has absolutely nothing to do with anything we have ever gotten involved in with the middle east.  And even the moderates, that claim such  also believe sharia must become the law of the land.  Sunni man here, is a perfect example of that so-called moderate.  Watch this-



JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Now, let's get back on topic. Joe seems to argue about the need to limit freedom of expression, yet never answers to the point, which is why. Care to finally respond to the point, Joe?
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Now, let's get back on topic. Joe seems to argue about the need to limit freedom of expression, yet never answers to the point, which is why. Care to finally respond to the point, Joe?
> ...



There is a difference between beating someone, and killing them. Surly you're smart enough to realize it?

Yeah, if I go to a black guy, offending him, I need to realize I might be the one fleeing the area, because don't throw stones of you live in a glass house.

That's being said, I don't need to fear DEATH just because I said something which might piss people off.

The newspaper insulted Jews, too. Yet you never heard of French Jews go shooting people over this. We're used be be insulted by French people who believe the sun shines from their asses. And yeah, maybe they deserved a good kick. But no one deserves being KILLED over a damn CARTOON.

People who go off the deep end should be put behind bars. "They evenged the prophet?" They prophet is fucking DEAD. Like most prophets. He won't get insulted. Even his remains don't exist anymore. So WTF?!

No, EVERYONE should be surprised at this, and everyone should whine, because people don't need to get killed for using their right to self expression. It's NEVER forgiven. EVER. Don't like it? take it to the friggin court! you pull a gun? you're killing, no excuse for that.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No, many Jews emigrated here from old mother Russia and many of the traditions etc have been learned from the ancestors that came from there. Many of them certainly identified with communist Russia.

This goes back to the Emma Goldmans of the world who had profound influences over people here. Mainly Roger Baldwin who founded the ACLU and communism in America is their goal.

This also dates back to the Rosenbergs who were executed for espionage and giving Stalin the secrets to making the bomb.

They falsely by and large identify conservative America as Hitler. Yes, that is what they tell each other, what many of them believe and they vote accordingly.

Many Jewish Americans (most of them and all of the ones I know) are not kosher, they do not go to temple, they are as Jewish as I am. Many (if not most) of them do identify themselves as liberals before they see themselves as Jews. They vote democrat nearly 80% of the time!

That is what I see, and I clearly see them voting in the enemies of Israel, which are democrats. Why is it that certain Jewish celebrities who yap about politics day and night, do not come out and voice their support for Israel.

When have you seen Spielberg shout for support of Israel? How about Streisand? When has Hollywood come out and made a movie that shows the plight of Israel? No, the left cry over the plight of the Palestinians and they continue to push the lie.

They have no clue about the truth in regards to that. The left wing morons only go with the bandwagon. They actually think the Palestinian "land" was stolen. They are liars, and most of the Jewish Americans identify with this rhetoric, hence why they are deafeningly silent about the issue and we hardly see a peep from their faces about it.

See what is happening.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> The problem is not whether you're allowed or not to carry a gun. The problem is how you deel with a bunch of psychos trying to destroy western civilization.



One of the ways that you do that is to not prevent the people from defending themselves from the psychos by having gun controls laws that don't work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Yeah, 2.5 million in Dr. Kleck's study....but I took the other 18 studies, conducted over a 40 year period, done by different researchers, both private and public, including clinton's Justice dept. and obama's CDC, and I averaged them....and came out with 1.6 million....on average......there are 3 studies that put the number at 3 million a year....and no credible studies that put it under 776,000 a year.......
> 
> They run away, are held by the victim till the police get there, they are shot and wounded, and shot and killed......that is what happens when law abiding citizens have guns to protect themselves.......otherwise....they are raped, beaten, stabbed, robbed, tortured or murdered.....that is what happens when they don't have a gun.....



Guy if someone is that keen on committing a crime, just showing htem a gun isn't going to scare them off.  

That was the point I was trying to make.  Tihs magazine had a "good guy with a gun".  It didn't stop them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> There is a difference between beating someone, and killing them. Surly you're smart enough to realize it?
> 
> Yeah, if I go to a black guy, offending him, I need to realize I might be the one fleeing the area, because don't throw stones of you live in a glass house.
> 
> That's being said, I don't need to fear DEATH just because I said something which might piss people off.



No, but if you go out and routinely insult a billion people, statistically, you are going to find one who is going to go nuts.   You know, it's like simple math.  or to put it another way, 999,999,997 Muslims DIDN'T Shoot up this office after their umpteenth unfunny cartoon.  

3 of them did.  



Lipush said:


> The newspaper insulted Jews, too. Yet you never heard of French Jews go shooting people over this. We're used be be insulted by French people who believe the sun shines from their asses. And yeah, maybe they deserved a good kick. But no one deserves being KILLED over a damn CARTOON.



How many anti-Jewish cartoons did they publish vs. how many anti-Muslim ones? 



Lipush said:


> People who go off the deep end should be put behind bars. "They evenged the prophet?" They prophet is fucking DEAD. Like most prophets. He won't get insulted. Even his remains don't exist anymore. So WTF?!
> 
> No, EVERYONE should be surprised at this, and everyone should whine, because people don't need to get killed for using their right to self expression. It's NEVER forgiven. EVER. Don't like it? take it to the friggin court! you pull a gun? you're killing, no excuse for that.



They should be fully prosecuted.  No one argued that. 

What I argue is that if you repeatedly insult a billion people, three of them might just be crazy enough to do soemthing, you know, crazy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This satirical newspaper has reportedly made fun of the followers of all religions, yet none of the members of those other religions have ever shown up to their offices with machine guns blazing.
> ...



Sounds like you're ready to join the cause.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> No, he's just crazy drunk, period. He blamed the officer arresting him for being wasted on the road for being a Jewish asshole, just because he has no backbone realizing you shouldn't get wasted on the road.
> 
> "I see dead Jews" replied the Mel, yet acted surprised when people thought him crazy.
> 
> Now, let's get back on topic. Joe seems to argue about the need to limit freedom of expression, yet never answers to the point, which is why. Care to finally respond to the point, Joe?



Yeah, he was obviously crushed for making The Passion of the Christ. Jewish Americans, especially in Hollywood and writers like Frank Rich of the NY Times crushed him. 

Abe Foxman of the anti-defamation league tried to stop the showing of that movie. Mel Gibson was blackballed before what he shouted, and his shouts were more against those Jews that I described. 

The simple fact is we do not see these Hollywood Jews shout support for Israel, cause they do not support Israel. They believe in the false notion that they stole land from the mythical Palestinian people. Hence, the silence. Hence the reason they vote 80% for Israels enemies. 

The democrats.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is not whether you're allowed or not to carry a gun. The problem is how you deel with a bunch of psychos trying to destroy western civilization.
> ...



I'm afraid I can't comment on that one, my country don't have that kind or law or such a public debate concerning freedom of gun-holding. Not sure my opinion on that is from true knowledge of the subject.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, he's just crazy drunk, period. He blamed the officer arresting him for being wasted on the road for being a Jewish asshole, just because he has no backbone realizing you shouldn't get wasted on the road.
> ...




Mhmmm. The Passion of Christ is insuling, too.

Why didn't we shoot Mel for this, I tell ya


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Streisand DOES support Israel. and support of Israel comes in different forms, one doesn't need to yell in order to show support. Not going to further comment on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, not the place, I believe. Europe needs to wake up, and see that's they declared war. They should decided which side they're on.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> The United States and her allies have invaded or bombed 14 Islamic Countries since 1980. We've killed far more of them than they've killed of us. And that doesn't even include the shit the Zionists have been doing with our blessing for decades.
> 
> I think we need to get off our high horse, and stop pretending this is about "Religion" or than anyone's Sky Pixie is better or worse than anyone else's.



The war between Islam and the West has been going on for hundreds of years.

The Muslims tried to take over Europe and was finally stopped.

The Crusades started because the Muslims would not allow Christians to visit the holy places in Jerusalem.    The 1st Crusade was really nothing more than an armed pilgrimage to the Holy Land in defiance of the Muslim restrictions.

The conflict the US has had with the Muslim world has never been religious or ideological.  It was mostly connected to the power struggle in the Middle East because of the Cold War and to secure stable oil supplies not only for the US but for the rest of industrialized world. 

The exception to that would be the US support of Israel.  We have pissed off a lot of people in the Middle East because our corrupt and idiotic politicians kiss the ass of the AIPAC and that is despicable.  We never should have aligned ourselves with Israel after the USS Liberty incident but LBJ wanted the support from the American pro Israel lobby more than he wanted to do right by the American people.

If it was up to me I would stop most interventionism in the Middle East now because I think a lot of that is not necessary.  However, at this point in time I am not sure if that would curtail the terrorism of the Muslims.  If it doesn't then I would kick their ass.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Any religion that requires the execution of nonbelievers for a cartoon is not worthy of my respect.  Now, given that not all of Islam's followers see it that way, I am not for a ban.
> 
> But unless the vehemently condemn the actions of these freaks, they are condoning it.



Condemning is not enough. They have to take and lead the action against freaks in their own religion. What's worth if they publicly condemning if privately they let radicals live among them.

Whoever argue that they're just afraid of action should ask themselves this question: When time comes up and when they have to take a side, what do you think whose side they will take?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Many liberal Jewish Americans wanted to. I say Jewish Americans, but they are not Jews at all. As I said, they are the wolves in sheeps clothing. 

If you cannot see the democrats and liberals are enemies to Israel, the land of Canaan then you are blind. 

Just because someone wears the yam-aka on certain days, or if they are circumcised, does not make them Jews. They are enemies to Israel. They certainly do not live according to the Mosaic Law, and they do identify with the enemies of Israel. Period. 

Why do you suppose these wolves in sheeps clothing are always so silent about Israel's rights and why do you suppose so many support the plight of the so called Palestinians. 

Wake up.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is a difference between beating someone, and killing them. Surly you're smart enough to realize it?
> ...



Don't know how many they insulted the Jews, compared to Muslims, but they didn't hold back on anyone. Yet only the Muslims are allowed to flip their pancakes over a bunch of insulting cartoons.



If so many people there are crazy, in those communities, maybe they belong in an asylum, not among common-sensed people.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

Wrong, plain and simply.  Start with Hebrew 9:15-
15 For this reason Christ is the mediator of a new covenant, that those who are called may receive the promised eternal inheritance—now that he has died as a ransom to set them free

from the sins committed  under the first covenant.

16 In the case of a will,[d] it is necessary to prove the death of the one who made it,17 because a will is in force only when somebody has died; it never takes effect while the one who made it is living. 18 This is why even the first covenant was not put into effect without blood. 19 When Moses had proclaimed every command of the law to all the people, he took the blood of calves, together with water, scarlet wool and branches of hyssop, and sprinkled the scroll and all the people. 20 He said, “This is the blood of the covenant, which God has commanded you to keep.”[e] 21 In the same way, he sprinkled with the blood both the tabernacle and everything used in its ceremonies. 22 In fact, the law requires that nearly everything be cleansed with blood, and without the shedding of blood there is no forgiveness.

23 It was necessary, then, for the copies of the heavenly things to be purified with these sacrifices, but the heavenly things themselves with better sacrifices than these. 24 For Christ did not enter a sanctuary made with human hands that was only a copy of the true one; he entered heaven itself, now to appear for us in God’s presence. 25 Nor did he enter heaven to offer himself again and again, the way the high priest enters the Most Holy Place every year with blood that is not his own.
And then look at Hebrew 9:26-28
26 Otherwise Christ would have had to suffer many times since the creation of the world. But he has appeared once for all at the culmination of the ages to do away with sin by the sacrifice of himself. 27 Just as people are destined to die once, and after that to face judgment, 28 so Christ was sacrificed onceto take away the sins of many; and he will appear a second time, not to bear sin, but to bring salvation to those who are waiting for him.




JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > *The old testament. The new takes precedence.*
> ...


----------



## Wildman (Jan 8, 2015)

Dante said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


<><><><><><><><><>

 ................................................ 

 ............................................

    and keep on giving   to your liberscum politicians.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, 2.5 million in Dr. Kleck's study....but I took the other 18 studies, conducted over a 40 year period, done by different researchers, both private and public, including clinton's Justice dept. and obama's CDC, and I averaged them....and came out with 1.6 million....on average......there are 3 studies that put the number at 3 million a year....and no credible studies that put it under 776,000 a year.......
> ...




And if they don't run away.....they get shot by the victim....that math is pretty easy.....they had one guy with a gun vs. 3 with rifles and a surprise......but, again, French gun control worked, not one of the other 27 law abiding, innocent people had a gun on them.....a win for gun control........sadly, the one police officer at the meeting, there because of the fear of attacks on the magazine (who knew), wasn't enough to stop three criminals, one who was a convicted terrorist, who got their guns illegally, military grade Russian Rifles and a rocket propelled grenade.....

I guess you can say that is another win for gun control.....good guys disarmed.....they don't care that bad guys can still get whatever they want....since disarming law abiding citizens is the important thing....right?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



True, he said more in that speech in UN. 

Do you think that jihadists sitting in their caves care about the context? Hell no, they will cut out everything else and advertise that Obama agree with them. 

What I heard from that speech is that he doesn't care about first amendment and that he's ready to trade off freedom of speech in favor of PC.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Joe...you said this about muslims....



> No, but if you go out and routinely insult a billion people, statistically, you are going to find one who is going to go nuts. You know, it's like simple math. or to put it another way, 999,999,997 Muslims DIDN'T Shoot up this office after their umpteenth unfunny cartoon.



And yet, there are only 8-9,000 gun murders each year, and only 6-700 accidental gun deaths a year....in a country of 310 million people....and yet you blame 65 million gun owners for those gun murders...and those gun owners stop 1.6 million violent criminal attacks a year......can you do the math.....?


----------



## Wildman (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is a difference between beating someone, and killing them. Surly you're smart enough to realize it?
> ...


<><><><><><><><>


> *to put it another way, 999,999,997 Muslims DIDN'T Shoot up this office...*



*but...,* *999,999,997 Muslims wish they had joined this little terrorist party, muslimes need to be beheaded, right down to the last born baby  *


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The United States and her allies have invaded or bombed 14 Islamic Countries since 1980. We've killed far more of them than they've killed of us. And that doesn't even include the shit the Zionists have been doing with our blessing for decades.
> ...




The first Crusade started 50 years after the Muslims invaded France...after they had already conquered Spain......


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, 2.5 million in Dr. Kleck's study....but I took the other 18 studies, conducted over a 40 year period, done by different researchers, both private and public, including clinton's Justice dept. and obama's CDC, and I averaged them....and came out with 1.6 million....on average......there are 3 studies that put the number at 3 million a year....and no credible studies that put it under 776,000 a year.......
> ...



But you think prosecuting gun sellers and making guns more difficult to get WILL stop someone that is keen on committing a crime?


----------



## Wildman (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc, when it comes to math, English, history, geography and spelling  liberdummies were in recess in their liberscum Gvmt. run skoolz [sic], what all they did learn was *HATE AMERICA !!*


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 8, 2015)

Their was a caller who called into the Sean Hannity show yesterday. He said he used to be Muslim but left because it was a religion of violence. He said these people we call radical are actually the strict followers of Islam.


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, the West keeps sticking their dicks in the hornet's nest and then expressing absolute surprise when they get stung.
> ...



you aren't very bright.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?



It would happen with or without his comment, so I don't believe it helped.

But what I do believe is that speech explained for example, why maker of that YouTube video was jailed.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

One of the things even more senseless that this tragedy is how Fox News uses it to bash Obama for calling it senseless violence instead of terrorism.

Any of you brainless ass hats who are fans of Fox News probably don't even realize what you're watching is pure GOP electioneering straight from the minds of political strategists.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

No.  A certain percentage of Islam believe all infidels must convert or die.  They decided they weren't converter material.


CrusaderFrank said:


> Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> One of the things even more senseless that this tragedy is how Fox News uses it to bash Obama for calling it senseless violence instead of terrorism.
> 
> Any of you brainless ass hats who are fans of Fox News probably don't even realize what you're watching is pure GOP electioneering straight from the minds of political strategists.



Oh boo hoo hoo. Maybe it was "Workplace violence"?

Moron


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

I totally agree with you.





Ame®icano said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


And that's exactly what these cowardly little muslim shit stains would run into if they tried shooting up my neighborhood.


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Sorry, your race card is all used up...


----------



## indiajo (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, how about good taste?  Frankly, I've seen the cartoons.  Maybe French humor is different, but they weren't terribly funny.  They were just meant to be offensive.
> 
> .



Yes, but you peculate that this cartoons were not the starter, bit themselves the REACTION to islamic atrocities.
Already the cartoons of Westergaard wer a REACTION.
I see here a generel misperception of action and reaction.

If you observe Islam, or better the Muslims (and I mean all of them) over history you will find always the same pattern.
They attack, if they face counterforce they immediately declare themselves as victims, which in most cases they use as justification for more atrocities.

There is no excuse for this people. Zero. And please don't come up with the "but there is a majority of non violent Muslims" bullshit.
The peaceful majority never counts. It is the manure from which the poison mushrooms grow. You will never see any Muslims supporting protests or hard action against their heroes. Never and nowhere. The only thing you will see, and we had it as predicted immediately after the attacks (yes, there were more by now), that some of their official mouthpieces flooded the media with the usual "this has nothing to do with Islam" and "we warn of any possible damnation of Islam because of this unislamic incident" taquiya bullshit.

Don't be misleaded. Read the Quran and the Hadiths. They are not to be interpreted, they are the eternal words of their god, and the flawless life action description of their role model Mohammed who rode to Allah himself on a flying horse. This people, all of them, are obliged to either kill or enslave you once there is the opportunity to do so. That not everyone of them acts this way is just related to the normal Gauss curve of human charakters, stupidity, cowardness or heroism and so on. 

All of the three desert religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam, have the same insane violent roots of a bloodshed tribe culture. 
The difference with Islam is: it never underwent externally or internally forced irrelevance for peoples lifes like Judaism and Christianity had to cope with, and which led them to a more spiritual interpretation of their believe systems, just to survive. That happened only because their priests lost their secular powers.
(Which in case of Christianity is not that far away in history)
Islam is still in power, one reason is that it combines religion with ideology and legislation. One smart move of the "prophet".

Get the message. We face the third islamic attempt to take over the world. Well, today it is the world. From 600 to 1000 A.D. it was only around the Meditarranean and down to India. From 1000 to 1683 (Islam at the gates of Vienna) the target was Europe as a whole (remeber they had already enslaved Spain for a few hundred years until the Reconquista) but they had not much of an idea about the rest of the planet, today it is all in.

And this will lead either to their total defeat into meaninglessness, or into a very unpleasant future for us all.

Peace.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?




It doesn't help.......it shows them that our leaders are naturally deferential to them.......what they expect because they believe they are guaranteed victory by allah....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> One of the things even more senseless that this tragedy is how Fox News uses it to bash Obama for calling it senseless violence instead of terrorism.
> 
> Any of you brainless ass hats who are fans of Fox News probably don't even realize what you're watching is pure GOP electioneering straight from the minds of political strategists.




Fox news is the only real news network out there.....the rest are simply the media wing of the democrat party.....and it isn't "senseless" violence.....this violence has a purpose and a goal.......and the nit wits in charge had better get on board with that realization before more westerners are killed.....


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things even more senseless that this tragedy is how Fox News uses it to bash Obama for calling it senseless violence instead of terrorism.
> ...


Are really stupid enough to think that if Obama calls it something else? like "terrorism" it'll actually stop it?

And you call me a moron.

They shot those people because of what they said and wrote, not because they were "emboldened" by anything Obama does.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things even more senseless that this tragedy is how Fox News uses it to bash Obama for calling it senseless violence instead of terrorism.
> ...


Fox News is the furthest thing from real news. Very few Fox News personalities even have a journalism degree. Before Fox News, which has only been around since 1996, the media was center left. After Fox News created it's 100% advocacy tabloid news business model, lefty networks like MSNBC started their own 100% advocacy for the Democrats.

Karl Rove, Dana Perino, the late Tony Snow, and others who appear on Fox were big parts of the Bush administration. How can you possibly even entertain the notion that they are objective? or "real news"..........wow, it boggles the mind.

For a long time I resisted the notion that Fox News brainwashes people. They don't. What they did, is have Frank Lunz and others hold focus groups to find out what outrages righties, and what keeps them tuned in. Then, they broadcast just that.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 8, 2015)

jillian said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I might not be very bright but I'm certainly not stupid enough to taunt a rabid and maddened dog.  

Are you?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Of course it wouldn't stop it. But by not calling it what it is you're saying you're not serious about it. Jihadists knows they're being pleased and keep pushing. When they come to our doorstep, who would care how they're called.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> The first Crusade started 50 years after the Muslims invaded France...after they had already conquered Spain......



That doesn't change the fact that Muslim tried to shut off Jerusalem to "infidels" and the Christians responded with an armed pilgrimage in defiance of the  restriction.  The 1st Crusade was not an organized military movement but a collection of groups (encouraged by the Pope) moving enmasse to establish access to Jerusalem.  It had many armed troops but many of the 60,000 were also unarmed.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Don't know how many they insulted the Jews, compared to Muslims, but they didn't hold back on anyone. Yet only the Muslims are allowed to flip their pancakes over a bunch of insulting cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> If so many people there are crazy, in those communities, maybe they belong in an asylum, not among common-sensed people.



The Muslims are not _allowed_ to "flip their pancakes."  They just take it upon themselves to do it.

In response to your suggestion, the obvious question is how do we know _who_ the crazies are?  And without the ability to make that determination the only alternatives are to institutionalize 1.5 billion Muslims.  Or genocide.

So the response to your comment is -- we have a problem.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

*Female policewoman killed in second Paris gun attack*


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Is this your way of telling us you are converting to fundamental islam? You are now obeying strict sharia law?

Well it must be, since you are claiming you do not want to make them mad.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Knowing some radical Muslims are suicidal fanatics, and having already been fire-bombed for publishing material which is offensive to radical Muslims, and having no way to defend themselves against an armed attack, these people went right ahead asking for exactly what they got.
> ...


What sarcasm?  

I made a direct statement in the above commentary.  Nothing duplicitous or insinuative about it. 

If you disagree with it, tell us why.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Bottom line is this magazine ridiculed all faiths equally, yet it was the Islamic animals that massacred the cartoonists, because they felt their religion sanctioned it.

Islam is a cancer upon modern civilization, freedom, and democracy.  It's pretty evident that it simply cannot coexist with 21st century Western values.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



How do you know if the dirtbag isn't already a Muslim?  But at least he's confirming that Churchill was right....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The PC Police blaming France for allowing the publication to provoke Muslims:  People know the consequences Opposing view
> 
> ...



The leftist media are making this all about an attack on free press. Truth is France is very active in fighting jihadists all over the world now, and passing very stringent anti Islam legislation. Making France the number one target now for Jihadists, even more than the US. Charlie Hebdo was just a convenient and easy target.  The next ones could be other types of target.  Already we are hearing another police office has been shot point blank by an individual wearing the same attire and using an automatic rifle.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> If we do not get what we are fighting after what we all witnessed on 911, then we never will. We will get the academic types "talking" about what these fanatics want. They will eventually do what they do best, blame the west for their murderous ways and they act like WE need to understand them better.
> 
> They will not come to the conclusion that they will not stop until everyone is under sharia law, everyone is converted to their brand of islam, or everyone that does not is dead. That is all these fundamentalists know. That is it.
> 
> ...



The cowards in the media have no balls, but if they had an ounce of honor they would all be showing the Charlie Hebdo cartoons to protest this attack.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > That post shouldn't be argued about here, but on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict board, I don't want to take the discussion that way. Personally speaking, I myself don't fight in name of any religion, but in the name of the land of my great-greatparents, who lived in the land of Israel since 1880.
> ...



Typical Muslim response by Joe:  "look, the Joooooos". 

These Muslim terrorist apologists are truly pathetic pieces of excrement.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad so many Jewish Americans vote in democrat leaders, who clearly want nothing to do with Israel. Israel certainly know it too.
> ...



Joe the Muslim imposter, in typical Muslim fashion now trying to change the debate to Israel.   This occurs every time Muslim animals commit an atrocity.  Almost 24 hours later, they start squealing about Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Now, let's get back on topic. Joe seems to argue about the need to limit freedom of expression, yet never answers to the point, which is why. Care to finally respond to the point, Joe?
> ...



Like said said this magazine ridiculed all three religions equally, yet it was your Muslim brethren that decided to carry out the this act according to what they believed was true Islam.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > No, he's just crazy drunk, period. He blamed the officer arresting him for being wasted on the road for being a Jewish asshole, just because he has no backbone realizing you shouldn't get wasted on the road.
> ...



Actually Hollywood Jews do support and donate to Israel, but their opinions are more in line with delusional Israeli leftists, which is, peace at all costs,even if it means jeopardizing Israel's national security. They actually believe that terrorists who's intention is to destroy Israel can be negotiated with.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > If we do not get what we are fighting after what we all witnessed on 911, then we never will. We will get the academic types "talking" about what these fanatics want. They will eventually do what they do best, blame the west for their murderous ways and they act like WE need to understand them better.
> ...



There are only few papers that dared to republish those cartoons after Paris killing. Jihadists know that these kinds of tactics will work in silencing the media and pretty much whole liberal West and that's exactly what fanatics wants.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Obama as a Muslim and like many leftists in the media believes his Muslim brethren deserve "special treatment" and shouldn't be offended at all costs.  He is a promoter of IslamoFacism and the reason why Jihadists are on the march, all over the world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



The leftists in the media were already cowards to begin with, we didn't need this incident to confirm it.  All this moaning about "free speech" we are hearing now is about their own self preservation.  They are already self censoring themselves from publishing or saying anything negative about Islam.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



In other words, keep mocking Christians and Jews, we're definitely more safe doing so.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

The radicals will do anything to convert others or kill them.  They don't need an excuse and if you or anyone cowers in fear, particularly within our western world, then they win, without ever firing a shot.  Listen to this guy tell it like it is.  Even our moderate sunni man believes the same as he does



MikeK said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

indiajo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how about good taste?  Frankly, I've seen the cartoons.  Maybe French humor is different, but they weren't terribly funny.  They were just meant to be offensive.
> ...



Actually it is the peaceful, tolerant Muslims that are going against the teachings of true Islam.  Keep in kind that prior to the Arab  Muslim invasions and forced conversions to Islam, many of these countries who practiced other faiths (such as Iran) had a rich history of coexistence and tolerance. So it is because of their culture and not because of Islam that they do not exhibit the intolerance and violence.  

There is no such thing as a moderate Muslim. It is an appeasement term made up by Westerners.


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



no... you should cower and allow sociopaths to decide what the press can say


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Yes.  Christians and Jews don't turn into subhuman beasts if you say anything negative about their religion or prophet.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So, if these radical scare tactics works, what's preventing Christians and Jews to start doing the same?

Oh, we're not like them.

Well, as long as the West is kissing jihadists asses, I guess the West will have to ask them for permission to do anything. The other solution is to start getting serious with these assholes and put them back in line.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




Jews and Christians won't do it because their religions are peaceful.....as has been shown with all the abuse they take and don't act like muslims....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Or stripping the ones that are problematic of their citizenship that was given to them by mistake, rounding them up and shipping them out.  Passing legislation that prevents hoards of Muslims from invading Europe.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



A Jew or Christian will laugh at you if you tell them to strap on a suicide vest.  "You do it".


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not really, Christians were not always peaceful especially when they had total power.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I disagree with you.  The Vatican in their Doctrine of Lea has been clear from the beginning they were not Christians.  They were and are Catholics.   Do not confuse the two.  The Vatican which has never done away with the Doctrine of Lea which gave them such power as to burn Jews and Christians at the stake for their faith - did so in order to protect their own teachings which were not and are not based on the Bible.  The teachings of the Roman Church are not found in the bible and therein it is not a Christian religion.

The history of the Vatican was that they ordered the tongues of Christians who preached the Gospel of Jesus Christ - to be nailed to the roofs of their mouths so they could no longer spread the Gospel.  That is the history of the Roman religion.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Then the west is stupid and needs to learn the Mid-East thinking, rapidly. You're going to have to learn to swim in deep waters, or drown.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



No. The other way around. Use free speech, show they don't have the upper hand.

Now it's about cartoons. Tomorrow they decide they shoot people who don't convert, so you're all going to convert because they threaten you? those with that coward thinking maybe _deserve_ being shot.

Don't be fools, don't fall to this game.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Don't know about Christians, it's never going to happen with Jews, as missionarism is against the Jewish religion.

The west is going to ask for permission? WTF? from a bunch of primitive folks who are, as you people say "minority"?

That's the big western empire you brag about, people? bunch of coward weasels?


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?



yes, how dare the president of the united states comment.


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Don't expect the radicals to change their stance on anything.  Muslims could murder thousands of people on live tv and the Progressives would still rather attack Christians, Jews, whites, and conservatives.  These shitstains cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They did murder thousands on tv and the left indeed blames America, whites and Christians.

September 11th 2001


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

September 11 was made by Mossad. True thing. That's what they say...


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 8, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Marine Le Pen is getting out in front of this killing at Charlie Hebdo. She pushing for the return of the death penalty for France. Quelle surprise.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 8, 2015)

jillian said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Choosing to not antagonize radical fanatics known to be armed and uninhibitedly inclined to violence is not cowering.  It is exercising common sense -- which you seem to lack.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

If you back down, they have won. How can you not see that?  Or have THEY made their threat so scary  you will quit whatever they don't like, if you think it will keep you from suffering the consequences they threaten with?  What if they threaten to kill unless you convert, will you also do that?  Tell you to quit speaking to your neighbor or you will be killed, will you do that?  Quit reading the books you prefer, will you do that?  Where would it stop for you?  What is the limit?
Stopping anything for them makes them the winner and you the cowering loser, and even then if you look at them wrong, you could still be killed.





MikeK said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Jan 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > The shootings in Paris should give us pause
> ...




Exactly!

Why is the media so terrified of offending Islamists? always pussyfooting around the issues, afraid that a backlash may occur!

Even while the Muslims are killing you, backlash is absolutely forbbiden therefore you can't do or say anything to offend them...and so they can kill you with impunity just to prove that we are not racists!

At this rate the Western civilization is doomed to be taken over by a bunch of ex desert dwelling savages from the 1400  years ago!

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 8, 2015)

Ahhh, those "lone wolves".....
The Blame for the Charlie Hebdo Murders - The New Yorker


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Okay, that takes the cake....

I would expect a Fox news viewer to believe Obama doesn't take terrorism seriously.

This s a great example of how Fox News creates false and misleading impressions, and you guys believe them.

Haven't you noticed that every news story Fox covers eventually winds back into some type of criticism of Obama?

Not every negative news story is Obama's fault.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> September 11 was made by Mossad. True thing. That's what they say...


Yup.  They painted the WTC buildings with that explosive thermite paint.  A night crew showed up and kept painting for like one year, and no one noticed.  Then they had these special remote controls that took over the planes and smashed them into the buildings.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

LOL. Why do we take that girl, seriously, again?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Obama takes terrorism "seriously".  He refuses to call it ISLAMIC terrorism, and it's always someone elses fault.  The terrorists did what they did because they had no choice, they were made to do it, someone didn't comply or submit to their requests, etc.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 8, 2015)

The adolescent left wearing themselves out over fox news again...
Not enough neo communist progressive outlets of noise for them apparently.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



*"Future must not belong to those who insult the prophet of Islam"*


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


So....again, you are converting to radical islam, obeying sharia law, and becoming a fundamentalist? Cause that is what they want and those that dont irritate them the most. That is what antagonizes them. 


The infidel.

Fucking dipshit.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Fox News isn't responsible for Obama's words, his policies, and the message he projects.

Those of us that don't have Fox News can just as easily see his failed policies, and weak response to terrorist attacks.  This is an administration that blamed a YouTube video for a terrorist attack, and had the video maker arrested and imprisoned for it.  His administration also criticized the cartoonist mag before this attack, trying to silence them in making fun of the pedophile false prophet.

Fox News is probably the only channel in the US that doesn't spout the Agenda for the left non-stop.  That, is the greatest sin of all to the progressives.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



You are joking, right?

lol....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



There is more than one kind of terrorism in the world today.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No, Fox spouts the agenda of the Far Right.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Yes I know, anyone that doesn't push the Progressive Agenda is "far right".


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


And the Far Right believes the opposite.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



...And all the left has to point to is Timothy Mc Veigh, who didn't do it in the name of Jesus.  Fail.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Far out, dude.  <while holding a dooby>.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2015)

Your sense of far right is seriously deluded.





Political Junky said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 8, 2015)

Fox News Gives Paris Massacre the Benghazi Treatment Mother Jones


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

Im laughing..............

The whole thing was staged......you have to be a total bubble dweller to think that attack was real!!!!


cryptogon.com Paris Charlie Hebdo Shooting

What is fascinating is the thought that these people don't even have to try hard anymore.......shooter using an AK-47 like I own. Likely use a 7.62X39 round........shoots the guy in the head at point blank range and...............

his head is intact and NOT on the sidewalk in 100 pieces!!!



7.62X39 penetration ( go to 2:08 )>>>



So.....did that guy die on the sidewalk???



*I DONT FUCKING THINK SO!!!!!!*


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



you don't give in to terrorist loons.

it just emboldens them.

je suis charlie.

now piss off


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

jillian said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





You mean those terrorist loons who shot that guy with a nurf gun??!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

The Reality Manufacturing Company is now able to dupe well over 1 billion people!!!


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Aaaaand there it is. The favorite retort for fucking moron liberals.



but but but but Timmothy Mcveigh!!! He was white and American AND Christian!!!

He was no Christian....first lie. Second the Christian Bible as in the new testament does not command their followers to kill the infidel. 

Where the quaran does command their followers!


What does that mean?


Never mind. The morons on the left believe atheists have never killed anyone.

Lost pieces of godless shit.


----------



## jillian (Jan 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



quiet, loon.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Tell me then...what would be any different in the world if Obama called it "Islamic" terrorism, as opposed to violence?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Recognizing this is Islam, he seems to evade saying the word.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Right...and Fox News is the only channel in the US that spouts the Agenda for the right non-stop.

The sad part for the inside of your head is that you may believe that Fox or MSNBC is telling you the truth. They're not. They're showing you what GOP or DNC strategists want you to see.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Not one thing you just said would have left Jesus's mouth if he were alive today


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Exactly what would change anywhere if he used the words "Islamic terrorism"?...George Bush used them all the time, and we invaded too. I was in favor of the Afghanistan invasion at the time, and did that change anything?

Don't you get it?........the only criticism Fox could come up with is about one of the words he used, or didn't use. That's just GOP damage control at work. Fox News can't allow any unity under Obama. Just like how they say SEAL team 6 killed OBL, and won't ever give Obama a shred of credit.

Pure electioneering.

The GOP doesn't want any of you righties thinking anything good about Obama.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2015)

It'd make it look less like he's afraid of the Muslims.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 8, 2015)

Did they really think there'd be no pushback?

Muslims fear backlash after Charlie Hebdo deaths as Islamic sites attacked World news The Guardian

But will there be enough to make any difference?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

jillian said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





lol.....what Id expect from a bimbo.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> It'd make it look less like he's afraid of the Muslims.


I don't know of anyone, except people who watch Fox News, who would ever come up with that conclusion.

What does that tell you?

The big dangers with Fox, as opposed to MSNBC, is that the lefty media has networks that don't spout 100% advocacy for the DNC. Fox is the only TV network for righties. Anytime you only have one news source it's bad news, like Pravda was in the former Soviet Union


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm wondering if any of you Obama hating Fox News fans might be stumbling onto how this works...

Fox has managed to do your thinking for you today.

They've made you outraged over one word, when you might have otherwise supported what Obama said about the incident in Paris.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...





Guys deserves a cigar ^^^.........100% accurate. Only dolts buy into this Fox news crap. All the shit is rigged.......Fox is just the side that dupes the right. The others dupe the rest. Fucking boneheads.


Hey Toxic.......how 'bout that head shot by the terror bad guy to the "victim" lying on the sidewalk???!!!


I have damn near 3,000 rounds of 7.62X39......might as well go to the range next time and give it all away!!


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


That French policeman that got shot, did not get shot because of Obama


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...





Dude.....did you see the video???


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

Anybody who thinks this is getting shot has been spending their lives watching too many movies and TV!!!




If you watch towards the end of the video, you see what ACTUALLY happens when a head is shot at close range!!!


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


That policeman was Muslim.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Of course I did, and nothing Obama had said, or didn't say, caused that policeman to be shot.

Oh....EDIT.....do you think he wasn't shot? I can't imagine that being true. How would that benefit anyone to make that up?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



You're asking the wrong question. How can we identify an enemy that is at war with us, if we refuse to call them what they are, and what they call themselves.  Why does Obama refuse to refuse to use the term Islamic Terrorism?  The answer is in the question.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Local Chicago news said at least one of the killers went to a special, "commando" training camp for terrorists....which explains there ability to use the weapons.....

Of course.....one guy is a convicted terrorists helper....and still got weapons....in France.....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> I'm wondering if any of you Obama hating Fox News fans might be stumbling onto how this works...
> 
> Fox has managed to do your thinking for you today.
> 
> They've made you outraged over one word, when you might have otherwise supported what Obama said about the incident in Paris.



We're not outraged.  Why is Obama so afraid?  He refuses to call ISIS Islamic, he refuses to call Islamic terrorists that carried out the attack in France Islamic.   Even Arab leaders that are fighting ISIS consider ISIS to be Islamic. Is Obama more Muslim than Arab leaders?  What's all this effort to whitewash the barbarism being committed by the followers of Islam?  Obama told us he would calm the Islamic lunatics down once he became president, it's now much worse. What happened?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if any of you Obama hating Fox News fans might be stumbling onto how this works...
> ...




Obama sympathizes with their complaints....and doesn't want to encourage an over reaction by dumb Americans....he doesn't respect us....he sympathizes with them......he was twisted by his mother, grand father and frank marshal davis....


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I
posted this on that Lindsay Graham thread a few minutes ago, but it's an appropriate response to you.

The problem is that "Islam" is not a country.

So traditional invasions ala Iraq and Afghanistan don't work.

The US is best equipped to fight those types of conflicts with technology and intelligence.
But you never "win" a war like that, you just have to keep fighting forever.

The police forces of the world, when not completely corrupt, fight crime on a daily basis. That's why this really is a criminal act, and the fact that they were Muslims and terrorists is a difference without distinction, and what you call them does not affect the practical reality that without a country to invade, and rebuild, you can't defeat them militarily

We have local cops for where we live, and the FBI for federal crimes, and that same kind of police work within an international effort is all we can do.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

One good thing that came out of this incident is Western nations have begun to examine the Islamic animals they have mistakenly let into their nations.

We are all Charlie Hebdo now.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Obama sympathizes with their complaints....and doesn't want to encourage an over reaction by dumb Americans....he doesn't respect us....he sympathizes with them......he was twisted by his mother, grand father and frank marshal davis....


Our beloved president Obama is a very wise man.

He knows what he is doing and what is best for us. 

We all should be thankful for his remarkable leadership. ......


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if any of you Obama hating Fox News fans might be stumbling onto how this works...
> ...


Fox News wants you to think Obama is afraid.

Nobody but Fox News viewers have a problem with how Obama characterized the incident. That includes the lefty media in the US, the French media, and just about all other world leaders that have weighed in on this thing.

Fox News, and other righty media entities, are the only people in the world criticizing Obama for not using the words they think he should have........does that even raise one eyebrow with you?


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Billc said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


That's cute...when has he ever expressed sympathy for terrorists?

Show me proof he ever said anything close to that, and I'll eat my hat, and post the video here


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



For someone who's not afraid, Obama sure twists and contorts himself in order to avoid saying the words Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> One good thing that came out of this incident is Western nations have begun to examine the Islamic animals they have mistakenly let into their nations.
> 
> We are all Charlie Hebdo now.



It looks like a new chapter to me.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Recently, by releasing some of them from Gitmo!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sounds like you're ready to join the cause.



Sounds like you didn't comprehend a word i wrote.   Special Ed must be so proud of you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> The Crusades started because the Muslims would not allow Christians to visit the holy places in Jerusalem. The 1st Crusade was really nothing more than an armed pilgrimage to the Holy Land in defiance of the Muslim restrictions.



Actually, the Crusades were started because Urban II wanted to re-establish his Street Cred against the anti-Pope Henry IV had set up in opposition to him.  And the Crusades probably did more damage than good, as it hastened the demise of the Byzantine Empire.  My personal favorite being the Fourth Crusade, which never got near a Muslim. 

Obviously, you learned your history in a university that teaches about Talking Snakes in Science Class.



Flash said:


> The conflict the US has had with the Muslim world has never been religious or ideological. It was mostly connected to the power struggle in the Middle East because of the Cold War and to secure stable oil supplies not only for the US but for the rest of industrialized world.



Yeah, and fuck those people who rightfully owned the oil.  If they complained and threw out their corrupt Shah, BP and the CIA would put that asshole right back in!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Don't know how many they insulted the Jews, compared to Muslims, but they didn't hold back on anyone. Yet only the Muslims are allowed to flip their pancakes over a bunch of insulting cartoons.
> 
> 
> 
> If so many people there are crazy, in those communities, maybe they belong in an asylum, not among common-sensed people.



Or maybe we should just stop fucking withe.   Let's make sweet, sweet love to that hornet's nest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 8, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> But you think prosecuting gun sellers and making guns more difficult to get WILL stop someone that is keen on committing a crime?



Oh, yeah, absolutely. I think once the gun sellers are held responsible for the CARNAGE they inflict on America, they will knock that shit the fuck off.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



So they got what they deserved for initiating free speech? You're a dick.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Just part and parcel of the price we pay for multiculturalism. A lot of you won't be familiar with Tintin, but its author used to cast Muhammad in a most unfavourable light back in the '20s and '30s with no repercussions from Islamists. Then again, besides embassy staff, there were no Muslims to speak of in Europe.
> ...


In the context of Militant Islam... to the Devil with other people's feelings.

The little asswipes will be dealing with much worse hurt feelings, if France decides upon an Edict of Expulsion, to flush-away their Muslim dregs.

Enough, defending and excusing these dikkwads, and rationalizing their actions.

Enough.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

Time to play the official USMB Connect the Dots game!!!!

HINT: Cinder blocks just a wee bit likely to take a round just a smidge better than a head!!!



duh


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> In the context of Militant Islam... to the Devil with other people's feelings.
> 
> The little asswipes will be dealing with much worse hurt feelings, if France decides upon an Edict of Expulsion, to flush-away their Muslim dregs.
> 
> ...



Enough lumping all people into one bag, too...


----------



## MikeK (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


I said they got what they asked for.  I didn't say they got what they deserved.  You did.  

As for the free speech factor.  They exercised their right to free speech and they got killed for doing it.  I wonder if they would think taunting known fanatical, suicidal killers was worth the sacrifice.  

What exactly did they prove?


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


America has Muslims living here, and 99% of the Muslims who live here, have not performed terrorist acts. The Muslims that are here, are a small part of Obama's constituency, and he cannot declare war on Islam in the US without putting those constituents in danger from angry mobs.

That's not my overall point either, just a thought.

Since the terrorists do not attack the US with an organized military, we cannot, as evidenced by Afghanistan and Iraq, fight them with our conventional military.

Rather, we use intelligence, and small units, that basically carry out limited enforcement. Which is no different in scope than a police force and a SWAT team. Killing terrorists with drones and SEAL teams is what we have to do when the outlaws hide in other countries.

I find it kind of telling that righties all over the US are all a' twitter today about Obama omitting the word "Muslim". SEAL teams and drones don't kill Islam, they kill the Islamic terrorists who go around killing innocent people.

When you call these terrorists "Muslim terrorists", wouldn't that embolden them even more by that recognition? But I have to fall back on my original point that they don't care what he says. It doesn't matter to them what he says. and today, the only people freaking out about what word he used, or didn't use, are Fox News righties.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree, Muslim terrorists have nothing to do with Islam or its peaceful doctrines and very peaceful history, and the Crusades prove violence has everything to do with Christianity. Islam is a religion of peace, Christianity is a religion of hateful right wing teabaggers.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



So if a right wing French group fire bombs the mosque these pigs attended did they get what they deserved???


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The Crusades started because the Muslims would not allow Christians to visit the holy places in Jerusalem. The 1st Crusade was really nothing more than an armed pilgrimage to the Holy Land in defiance of the Muslim restrictions.
> ...


Agreed, the attacks in Paris were the fault of the Crusades and the CIA. Those hateful Christian bigots caused it all. The vibrant muslim freedom fighters had no choice!


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> I agree, Muslim terrorists have nothing to do with Islam or its peaceful doctrines and very peaceful history, and the Crusades prove violence has everything to do with Christianity. Islam is a religion of peace, Christianity is a religion of hateful right wing teabaggers.


I don't subscribe to that kind of neglect for the complexities of all of those groups of people.

The majority of righties who jumped on the Tea Party band wagon are no more hateful than any given bunch of Democrats.

A majority of Muslims, equal in percentage to that, around the world, don't carry out terrorist attacks no matter how they feel about the US and Israel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > In the context of Militant Islam... to the Devil with other people's feelings.
> ...


Not anywhere *NEAR* enough.

We - collectively, The West, a.k.a. Secularized Christendom - need to begin *NAMING* the Enemy.

*Islam.
*
The time has come to stop trying to delude ourselves otherwise.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > But you think prosecuting gun sellers and making guns more difficult to get WILL stop someone that is keen on committing a crime?
> ...



They aren't responsible for any carnage.   That is all in your twisted little mind.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how many they insulted the Jews, compared to Muslims, but they didn't hold back on anyone. Yet only the Muslims are allowed to flip their pancakes over a bunch of insulting cartoons.
> ...



Fuck that!!   I don't stand by while the christians force their beliefs on us, and I am not standing by while any other faith does either.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, Muslim terrorists have nothing to do with Islam or its peaceful doctrines and very peaceful history, and the Crusades prove violence has everything to do with Christianity. Islam is a religion of peace, Christianity is a religion of hateful right wing teabaggers.
> ...


Agreed, most Muslims are totally normal and most of them don't have extreme views at all. It is totally normal to support prosecuting anti-islamic cartoon makers like 78% of "British" Muslims support. And only 35% of "British" Muslim youth support suicide attacks. Not extreme at all. Totally normal people perfectly assimilating into Western Society. 
UK Polling Report
http://pewresearch.org/files/old-assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60

There is no problem with Islam. Only bigots say so. Like President Al Sisi of Egypt, when he condemns extremism growing in Islam, he is a hateful islamophobe. 
From Egypt s leader an ambitious call for reform in Islam - Israel News Ynetnews


I am pretty sure these attacks are payback for the Crusades, or because of Israel, or something.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 8, 2015)

You people have lost yo' damn minds.......I'm out.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

No wonder they can pull this shit off with such ease............

CNN anchor said.....tonight....... to close the 8:00pm segment, "......and then the officer was shot fatally in the head!"



[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/SmileyFace.png.html']
	
[/URL]


I wonder what these news people do after the show is over? If they check in on the USMB, they most definitely are laughing their balls off!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

Or maybe.....we have lots of people on here who need glasses ( or a new prescription maybe )


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

stoopid dolts..............

When somebody is shot at point blank range with an AK 7.62X39 round......in the head......the carnage to the head is massive ( not like in the Paris vid )

Helllllooooooooooo............here is what an ACTUAL shot to the head at close range looks like >>>

*WARNING.....HIGHLY GRAPHIC




*
The vid we saw yesterday was a movie!!! Sorry!!!


Hate to rain on the sheeple parade but................


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 8, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> stoopid dolts..............
> 
> When somebody is shot at point blank range with an AK 7.62X39 round......in the head......the carnage to the head is massive ( not like in the Paris vid )
> 
> ...



I'm with you skooks. That was not a head shot on the sidewalk. Smells like another false flag

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > stoopid dolts..............
> ...




Whats that joke about being born last Monday??

We got lots of Monday births on this board.........and the Reality Manufacturing C. knows it too!!! My thing is......they've gotten to the point that they don't even try hard anymore. The ARE the news.


Psychologically though...........I get it. Its damn near impossible to face some of this shit as being totally phony. Its called self-preservation. Most all of us are constantly seeking the lines of thought we are comfortable with. I was a huge Bush supporter back in the day.........get the Islamic fucks!! Now they are being droned to death daily. Its so fucked up........all staged manufactured BS. Write it down dude......we'll be seeing another FF real soon and watch all the heads explode in here.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The Crusades started because the Muslims would not allow Christians to visit the holy places in Jerusalem. The 1st Crusade was really nothing more than an armed pilgrimage to the Holy Land in defiance of the Muslim restrictions.
> ...



Wrong again d-bag, the crusades started because of Muslim invasions into Christian Europe. Muslims drew first blood.  Had there been no Muslim invasions, there wouldn't have been any crusades. 

True story


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2015)

Bilc 10503763 





Billc said:


> Obama sympathizes with their complaints.



You are actually sympathizing with and encouraging the terrorists when you concoct those stories that the President of the US is responsible for terrorist acts because he doesn't make certain idiotic verbal noises that you right wingers need to hear. Or the nonsense that Obama sympathizes with terrorists complaints.

You see the terrorists can see that when they kill innocents they effect the political mood in the US to turn ever more against their President. It is all led by the right wing news and entertainment industry which plies it's ugly trade for earnings.   The terrorists kill some French people and two of the right wing entertainment buffoons on radio that I've heard the past couple days came out spitting all over themselves uttering more contempt and loathing for Obama's weakness in combatting terrorists as the reason these killers do this.

It is inexcusable when one thinks about what terrorists and the  US right are doing to use their acts of terror for political gain.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Fox News isn't responsible for Obama's words, his policies, and the message he projects.
> 
> Those of us that don't have Fox News can just as easily see his failed policies, and weak response to terrorist attacks.  This is an administration that blamed a YouTube video for a terrorist attack, and had the video maker arrested and imprisoned for it.  His administration also criticized the cartoonist mag before this attack, trying to silence them in making fun of the pedophile false prophet.
> 
> Fox News is probably the only channel in the US that doesn't spout the Agenda for the left non-stop.  That, is the greatest sin of all to the progressives.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 8, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Bilc 10503763
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Gawd!!!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeK said:


> I said they got what they asked for.  I didn't say they got what they deserved.  You did.
> 
> As for the free speech factor.  They exercised their right to free speech and they got killed for doing it.  I wonder if they would think taunting known fanatical, suicidal killers was worth the sacrifice.
> 
> What exactly did they prove?



When interviewed in 2011 after the offices were firebombed, the editor (who was shot and killed yesterday) said he would rather die than be like a rat and have his freedom of speech curtailed.

I'm trying to figure out what your point is? They should have STFU? They should kowtow to terrorist demands?

As for 'taunting' etc, Charlie also targetted politicians and a whole range of other people. The politicos etc don't go around killing people.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2015)

*ISIL is not “Islamic*.”  No religion condones the killing of innocents.

Vigi 10505101 





Vigilante said:


> View attachment 35712



Three words out of many. How can you rely on Krauthammer for truth?

Here are more than three words by Obama from your dishonest Krathammer:



> Still, we continue to face a terrorist threat.  We can’t erase every trace of evil from the world, and small groups of killers have the capacity to do great harm.  That was the case before 9/11, and that remains true today.  And that’s why we must remain vigilant as threats emerge.  At this moment, the greatest threats come from the Middle East and North Africa, where radical groups exploit grievances for their own gain.  And one of those groups is ISIL -- which calls itself the “Islamic State.”
> 
> Now let’s make two things clear:*  ISIL is not “Islamic*.”  No religion condones the killing of innocents.  And the vast majority of ISIL’s victims have been Muslim.  And ISIL is certainly not a state.  It was formerly al Qaeda’s affiliate in Iraq, and has taken advantage of sectarian strife and Syria’s civil war to gain territory on both sides of the Iraq-Syrian border.  It is recognized by no government, nor by the people it subjugates.  ISIL is a terrorist organization, pure and simple.  And it has no vision other than the slaughter of all who stand in its way.



Statement by the President on ISIL The White House


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Not anywhere *NEAR* enough.
> 
> We - collectively, The West, a.k.a. Secularized Christendom - need to begin *NAMING* the Enemy.
> 
> ...



Most Muslims are fine. Most serial killers in the US are white men. I sure don't go around stereotyping all white men as serial killers. You?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2015)

Skoo 10505166 





skookerasbil said:


> Oh Gawd!!!



Is there a response worth reading coming or was that it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not anywhere *NEAR* enough.
> ...


Purely a matter of opinion.

Most Muslims may be 'fine', however...

Their underlying religious dogma promotes medievalism and barbarity to an extent unknown to other present-day mainstream religious belief systems.

It actively and currently lends itself to the waging of warfare upon non-believers and, lacking a central authority, lends itself far too easily to promotion of war and violence and misogyny and backward thinking and suppression of freedoms and subjugation to their religious dominance.

If you cannot see the differences in both dogma and practical application, between Islam and its modern peers, then you are quite possibly beyond salvage.


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2015)

Cross said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Cross 


that's like saying Eisenhower started the War in Vietnam as we've come to know it. It's disingenuous at best

and to your imbecilic notion that Dante would care if Carter actually started it -- you're projecting waaaay too much


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


that is so nonsensical it is a wonder you are in need of mental health therapy as well as education Roudy


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 8, 2015)

Dante, how are you Charlie?


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


RetiredGySgt not sure if these ones were native born, which of course would mean they were not allowed in -- they were natural born Frenchies


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


great avatar


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Le Pen would most likely have shut down Hebdo or exiled them if she took over

Right Wingers DO NOT support free speech, except when it is their own


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


Its a shame you think that nationalists, not islamists are the enemy. Whereas we value free speech, they don't. No matter how much you espouse tolerance towards them, or offer them the olive branch of multiculturalism, Islam does not respect your right as an infidel to exist.


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Radical extremists are the enemy. Nationalist fall into that category. I would offer no olive branch to radical jihadists -- except maybe if it were tinged with ebola


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)

*Bill Maher: Hundreds of Millions of Muslims Support Attack on ‘Charlie Hebdo’*

Daily Beast ^
The comedian responded to the deadly attack on a French satirical magazine by renewing his recent criticisms of the Islamic faith. Bill Maher didn’t hold back Wednesday night, blasting “hundreds of millions” of the world’s Muslims for allegedly supporting the Islamic terrorist massacre of cartoonists, writers, and editors at a Parisian satirical magazine that has mocked the Prophet Muhammad. “I know most Muslim people would not have carried out an attack like this,” the host of HBO’s Real Time With Bill Maher said on ABC’s Jimmy Kimmel Live. “But here’s the important point: Hundreds of millions of them support an...


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Left to themselves radical Muslims would kill each other off or die of disease. But the savages got access to bombs and modern medicine, and became a threat to to civilization.

In their eyes, the Saudi royal family is 'western', as is every Muslim nation who's government is friendly with the western nations.

They hate 'western' everything, though they use the tools of civilization to heal themselves and kill others. Radical Muslims are 21st century cavemen with rifles and bombs instead of rocks. 

Eventually as technology and science progresses, radical Muslims will go extinct. But we are going to have to suffer the desperate attacks of radical Muslims, for a while yet.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Liberals are the true radicals; they are moral nihilists, radical egalitarians, and at the end of the day, servants of global plutocrats who erase borders and tradition to advance purely their financial interests. Those of us who wish to conserve our nations and oppose the rot that comes from these damaging excesses are not the radical ones.

I would argue the left wingers like you, those who refuse to not only recognize the enemy at the gates, but aid and abet them by either suggesting this attack was blowback or has nothing to do with Islam, are just as bad as the islamists. At best, you are naive, at worst, you are nihilistic and don't care about the consequences of advancing a one world global system and multicultural, like increased tension between peoples and violence. The end of your progressive dream is chaos and death like we saw on the streets of Paris these past few days. That is the result.

What also exposes the shallowness of the liberals in France is they are now barring the National Front from the National Unity Rally this Sunday. This exposes that they don't care about national unity, and the fact they won't identify the root of the problem shows they don't care about national security. All they are trying to do is stick to "the narrative" and gain back control of the political conversation that they so drastically loss after this attack. Since facts fly so in the face of their multicultural and egalitarian agenda. Everything with them is a political calculation. It is fake and manufactured and real people aren't buying into this decrepit  system anymore.
French far-right barred from national unity rally - The Local


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a translation:


> "My fellow compatriots. France is plunged into mourning, hit by a terrible terrorist attack in the centre of Paris on the Charlie Hebdo's magazine. Our country has never experienced so much barbarism for decades. The Nation is united to condemn this hideous terrorist attack and to share the pain of the families. The Nation is united to express our attachment to freedom of information and the freedom of press against who this attack was aimed at. But the Nation is also united to say that we, the French people, regardless of our origins, will not accept this attack against our freedoms and against our lives; it is the terrorists’ objectives to put our freedom and our lives in danger. But we have enough intelligence to know that those attacks against us are not the consequences of fate. These are trained men with a deadly ideology who are murdering millions across the world. The objective is to terrorize, censure, paralyse with fear, and for others to submit. We condemn this attack."


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...




blowback? enemy at the gates? of what, western civilization? bring it on. but Chicken Little is going to be suing you -- he won the case on The Sky Is Falling


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

EUROPE NEWS
*Muslim Leaders Condemn Attack, Warn on Anti-Islamic Sentiment in Europe*
*Some Say Far-right Politics Could Boost Support for Radical Islamists*







ENLARGE
Firefighters carry an injured man on a stretcher in front of the offices of the French satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo in Paris on Wednesday after gunmen stormed the offices. NO CREDIT AVAILABLE
By 
JOE PARKINSON
Updated Jan. 7, 2015 5:11 p.m. ET
190 COMMENTS
Muslim leaders strongly condemned the deadly attack on offices of a French satirical magazine but at the same time, some cautioned that the rise of anti-Islamic sentiment in Europe risked strengthening support for jihadists across the continent.

In the capitals of Muslim nations, government ministers took to the airwaves to voice sympathy and solidarity with France after gunmen killed 12 people in the assault on the Paris offices of Charlie Hebdo, a magazine targeted in the past for cartoons that some Muslims found offensive

In Europe and the U.S., Muslim leaders called for tolerance while some mosques stepped up security in case of reprisal attacks. On social media sites Twitter and Facebook, Islamic organizations denounced the violence, with many using the top-trending #CharlieHebdo to express solidarity.

In Cairo, Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry said Egypt “stands in France’s corner” in a fight against terrorism that threatens global security and stability. That message was echoed by the governments of Saudi Arabia, Tunisia and in Iraq, where authorities are waging war against extremist group Islamic State with expanding air and ground support from a U.S.-led international coalition.

Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said fighting terrorism was an “absolute must” but also warned that anti-Islamic sentiment in Europe was fueling terrorism.

“We need to battle both Islamophobia and terrorism. We underlined the dangers of increased racism, discrimination and Islamophobia in Europe time and time and again. These are directly linked to terrorism. They affect each other,” he said.

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas denounced the attack as terrorism in a message to French President François Hollande, and said such “heinous crimes” are condemned by morality and religion.

The brazen attack comes as governments across the Islamic world are divided over how to tackle the rise of Islamic State militants and European capitals are increasingly fearful of attacks from returning citizens who traveled to fight alongside radical groups on the battlefields of Syria and Iraq.

Spectacular terrorist attacks by Sunni radical groups have hit Islamic capitals with increasing frequency in recent months. Early Wednesday, a suicide bomber driving a minibus killed at least 33 people in the heart of Yemen’s capital San’a as cadets gathered to


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Do you not know what the concept of blowback is? It is mostly popularized in America by Ron Paul, but increasingly liberals have picked up the mantle as well. The suggestion is that radical islamic terror attacks are a product of American or Western Foreign policy. Many liberals in the wake of this attack, particularly in Europe, have suggested this attack was a product of US/UK/NATO foreign policy. However, many more are even shallower than that, just saying "Islam has nothing to do with this", and trying to push this event under the rug to recover their political narrative. This event on Sunday will be an event to try to minimize Radical Islam, condemn the patriotic right,  make people forget about the attack, and make some vacuous and shallow words about how "they stand with the victims, the pen is mightier than the sword, but we can't deviate form our multicultural project", but they won't advance a plan to solve the issue.They don't want to solve this problem, they would rather sweep it under the rug. The fact you are calling us paranoid to raise security concerns, discuss the violent tendencies of islam, and reform immigration policy speaks more about you than it does the patriotic right. These events unfortunately prove us nationalists right. If we had been listened to, and Islamic immigration had been at least brought to the table to be discussed, this attack could have been avoided. Liberal open border policy. Allowing the enemy into our civilization, brought this terror upon us. 

So it is safe to assume you are in the naive category, because you aren't even really aware or cognizant of what is going on. You have no malice, you are but a petty fool, a "clever silly" at best.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


It always makes my proud to be British as I lived through some terrible terrorist atrocities perpetrated by the IRA in the UK. The fascist scum   of the right attempted to create the same xenophobia against the catholic Irish immigrants with very little success.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Well at least when you become a minority in your own country and have to live with pedophile grooming gangs and executions for blaspheming the prophet, you can say you were a proper "anti-racist".


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...





Terrible events often bring out the bad in good people and bring out the bad people. But, there are people like you. I get so sick of how cowardly Americans act after every little hint of a terrorist attack. We'll be giving up all of our freedoms to FEEL safe and we will turn on our neighbors like rats on a ship at sea


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



what in the whacky world of wingnuttery are you yapping about now?


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


I wouldn't expect you too know anything about the Rotherham Scandal involving 1400 British girls being raped by Asian Muslim gangs. As for the blasphemy executions, I am discussing the most recent Paris attacks. Or have you so quickly forgot. You need to keep up with things. If you are going to so vigorously advocate for multiculturalism and open immigration, you ought to know the fruits of it. Not that I expect you to care, being the naive nihilist you are, but for what its worth.

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

rotherham scandal - Google Search


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


To tell you the truth, Dante doesn't give two shits. Oh, I'm sure it hurts their families and friends, but unlike you I have a real life. No need to live vicariously through the pain and suffering of others


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



psst!

Dante doesn't advocate multiculturalism or open immigration in America. In Europe, Dante doesn't give two shits


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You have a real autistic life apparently.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...





Steinlight said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Strange as a British Jew I do not feel my way of life is threatened. I have many Muslim friends, my lawyer, accountant and doctor are three. Next Friday we fly to the middle east to get some sun in Egypt and Morocco, as I speak French it should be interesting discussing these problems.
I have been a fan of Private Eye and Hebdo for a long time. The cartoons re "Freedom Fries" and Dubya were brilliant.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Than stop talking about it.


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


I liked John Donne's "No man is an island..." when I was a young adult. I may agree with the sentiment, but do mistake it for a personal loss.

When others get killed it may horrify, but at some point it just becomes more of the same. I'll take my chances in the cold cruel world rather than trade freedoms for illusions of safety


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


You don't see me whining and rattling a sabre at the usual massacres in other countries. What interests me in France is the assault on the ideals of liberalism. That affects me much more than some camp girls getting raped or killed because their nutty christian missionaries asshole parents send them overseas to save souls that haven't asked to be saved, don't want to be saved


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You represent the more liberal cosmopolitan jew. The one who prefers living is an cosmopolitan, global and liberal  society. You believe as a Jew, a multicultural society will give you security and prevent the kind of nationalism that will give way to the anti-semitism. You are everywhere but and home no where as shown by your traveling and friends of many nations. 

Other Jews, in places like Israel, but also through France and in places like Malmo, Sweden are increasingly becoming nationalist and recognizing the failure of multiculturalism and the threat it poses to the West at large and the Jews who live there. 

A lot in the first camp are pushing your line, that Islam is no different than Christianity or Judaism, that these radicals are just an extremist minority that no way represents the Muslim religion. You are afraid you are next. And in your misplaced fear of opposing the multicultural project, you are putting yourself at risk.


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I loved the cover of a 1970s rag,,was it Mad Magazine/National Lampoon/Harvard Lampoon(?) that had jerry Lewis on the cover in a wheelchair or crutches as a Jerry's kid. The newstand in Harvard Square was the place to go


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Not only are you autistic, you are stupid if you conflate a discussion on immigration and security policy in Europe with a loss of your "freedoms" here.

You can't even keep your story straight. One minute you say you don't give two shits about Europe, than you fret over your "freedoms". Get your story straight you fool.


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


you represent the
misanthropic troglodyte of the modern era.  You believe the enemies are out there when in reality it is you who are the enemy -- the enemy within


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


nope. 
Dante said he didn't give two shits about the events you listed. Your anecdotal lists of massacres all over the world -- your imbecilic attempt at proving a theory of a jihad against your what -- society? You're a social reject


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

The attack on Hebdo was an attack on the principles and ideals of modern liberalism. Other than that...Dante doesn't care about the mythical Islamic War on Western civilization


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


wow! thank gawd there were never white pimps and traffickers in GB


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


You are a sad and petty man. Cowardly as well, when you are called out on what are are your core convictions, you blame dumb and pretend you don't have any, or that your values are restricted to American borders, and mock those who exhibit a concern for greater western society. You play the liberal to a degree, but where your  "liberalism" exists in your posts, but it is endemic of your nihilism more than anything else. Your nihilism reflects your emptiness and retardation emotionally and socially, and your intellectual laziness, your lack of development there. You confuse your snark for intelligence. This hurts you more than anyone else and you would do best to cease and desist from posting and get your life together.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


For someone that doesn't give two shits about immigration in Europe, you seem pretty adamant in proving that Muslim immigrants and the British are just the same, and there is no stronger proclivity towards violence(towards unbelievers, women, blasphemers, etc) in Islam.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you read french Steinlight ?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

well dante seems to be doing a good job in exposing you as a self aggrandising twerp who like to bloviate from the saftey of his playroom.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> The attack on Hebdo was an attack on the principles and ideals of modern liberalism. Other than that...Dante doesn't care about the mythical Islamic War on Western civilization


Free Speech and satire in France and the West predates "modern liberalism". Though the lack of defense of your fellow leftists in this attack on a left wing paper, by refusing to name the enemies, and in some cases, excusing them, is curious. Many are willing to sacrifice their own political comrades on the altar of multiculturalism and political correctness.

Beyond some of you guys making empty statements like "Je Suis Charlie", you have done nothing. That spectacle is really more empty status whoring than anything else. It really exposes the emptiness and shallowness of modern liberalism more than anything else.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > The attack on Hebdo was an attack on the principles and ideals of modern liberalism. Other than that...Dante doesn't care about the mythical Islamic War on Western civilization
> ...


Twerp, Religious fundemental loonies are the enemy, in this case the 3 perp were Muslim loonies.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)

I.P.Freely said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Bigot. They just happened to be Muslims, their religion had nothing to do with the attacks, nothing. Islam is a religion of peace.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

this should be captioned some Americans like steinkampf but thats satire


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 9, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


bollocks steinkampf, the three perps interpritation of their religion is the problem , think of them as Westboro  Baptist.That should make understanding easier for your turgid lobes.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2015)

theH 10502912 





theHawk said:


> Those of us that don't have Fox News can just as easily see his failed policies, and weak response to terrorist attacks.



What failed policies - the US economy in the entire world is the top performing economy following the Great GOP recession of 2007, 2008. But aside from that un-observed reality could you give us your perception of why you think Obama has weakly responded to the terrorist attack in Paris and what would have constituted a STRONG response to the terrorist attack in Paris. Do we drop a full division of the 101st Airborne to encircle the city and shoot every dark skinned French man, woman and child or only those with Muslim head scarfs and wrap? What if the terrorist change their clothes and dress in typical western garb? You conservatives are big on whiny complaints of what Obama's verbal response to terrorist attacks but very shallow in what physical actions our President should be doing. Some of you like Spare_Change wanted Obama to send 52,500 ground troops into Syria early in the civil war there with no plan on how to secure the Christians and anti-government Syrians from the terrorists that streamed into Syria since the Syrian army would be taken out.

Are you in agreement with Spare_Change on a US invasion of Syria with no plan or exit strategy as being a STRONG response to acts of terror?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 9, 2015)

Sadly there are many who will, as a consequence of their unwarranted hatred of Islam and Muslims, seek to contrive and propagate the lie that Islam is 'responsible' for this terrorist attack, and use the attack as an excuse to justify disadvantaging Muslims, where the criminals who committed the attack are in no way representative of all Muslims, or of Islam as a religion.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2015)

theH 10502912 





theHawk said:


> This is an administration that blamed a YouTube video for a terrorist attack,



Not true. The YouTube video was cited by the protesters as the reason for the attack on the US Embassy in Cairo. Statements confirming that reality should cease to be confused with the video being blamed for the killing of four Americans in Benghazi . The Administration called that an act of terror just like the 9/11/01 attacks on WTC and the Pentagon. Obama had the leader of the terror organization that carried out the Pentagon and WTC attacks killed. you see Obama has been quite proficient in killing terrorists. And Obama knows there is a difference between protesters and terrorists. It's too bad that Limbaugh students are being taught that there is no difference between violent protest and acts of terror. Even Romney has been unable to make that distinction.

But the arrested ringleader of the attack on Ambassador Stevens' compound apparently told others that he went to the Consulate to get revenge for the You Tube video. So Eagle1, you might want to start backing off that Limbaugh lie that the administration blamed a YouTube video for a terrorist attack. He didn't and still doesn't - but the terrorist on trial is reported to blame his participation in the Benghazi attack on his anger at the video. But the Administration has said repeatedly that the video is no excuse by the perps (extremists with heavy weapons ) to commit murder and assassination and acts if terror.


----------



## jillian (Jan 9, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



just what i'd expect from an ignorant rightwingnut misogynist loser.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 9, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theH 10502912
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...




I bet that within 20 years, islamofascists will get their hands on and launch a nuclear weapon against Israel. The day after, Mecca, Medina and Rhiad, among others, will be turned to glass and uninhabitable for the next 25,000 years. I am starting to think that this horrible scenario is probably unavoidable.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 9, 2015)

FF

-Geaux


----------



## mattes87 (Jan 9, 2015)

Where's Charles Martel when you need him?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 9, 2015)

France is paying the cost of open borders and disarming of the citizens. 

Obama is doubling down with our open borders

-Geaux


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2015)

Geau 10506022 





Geaux4it said:


>



What specifically do you consider to be BS? Are you so isolated in a tribal world of hate and fear that you have lost the ability to communicate your thoughts through normal civilized language to non-members of your tribe. Your cartoon is a modern day means of expression equivalent to a Neanderthal grunt when encountering a gathering of large-brained homo sapiens for the first time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> In the context of Militant Islam... to the Devil with other people's feelings.
> 
> The little asswipes will be dealing with much worse hurt feelings, if France decides upon an Edict of Expulsion, to flush-away their Muslim dregs.
> 
> ...



YOu know, I imagine some German saying something like that after the Reichstag burning.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 9, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Geau 10506022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After we discuss your premise we just should move on to bigfoot, face on mars, that kind of stuff

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Wrong again d-bag, the crusades started because of Muslim invasions into Christian Europe. Muslims drew first blood. Had there been no Muslim invasions, there wouldn't have been any crusades.



Um, no, they didn't.   In fact, the expansion into Spain (which is like on the other side of Europe from where the Crusades happened) had been halted hundreds of years before.   The Crusades happened because even though Muslims had taken over the "Holy Land" centuries before, Some Pope decided he needed to up his street cred by declaring a "Crusade" to take them back.  

Of course, at the time of the Crusades, the Islamic world had science and medicine and Christian Europe was burning cats and Jews every time there was a plague.  (I kind of feel bad about the cats.)


----------



## Politico (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow 92 pages and still no one was killed because they posted a picture of Mohammed. I posted one yesterday and have been waiting for my inevitable whacking yet I am still alive.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 9, 2015)

Politico said:


> Wow 92 pages and still no one was killed because they posted a picture of Mohammed. I posted one yesterday and have been waiting for my inevitable whacking yet I am still alive.



Ok, lets add some gas to the flames

-Geaux


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2015)

Geau 10506094 





Geaux4it said:


> After we discuss your premise we just should move on to bigfoot, face on mars, that kind of stuff



You are apparently unable to discuss my premise. So why assume that I have interest in discussing any pointless myths. The Admin blamed extremists with heavy weapons for the attack in Benghazi. They never blamed the video. That claim is a right wing political myth that I do have an interest in debunking. Your early response being flight instead of fights is excellent evidence that the video blame story is indeed a myth.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > In the context of Militant Islam... to the Devil with other people's feelings.
> ...


The trouble with that faux analogy is, that the so-called 'enemies' of the Germans of the time (socialists, communists, Jews) were fabrications of the actual arsonists - disingenuously elevating  those so-called 'enemies' to the status of real-and-present mortal danger - and those so-called 'enemies' were not actively slaughtering and making war upon their adversaries on a global basis, at the time of the burning.

Apples and oranges.

There comes a time when you have to summon-up the courage to (a) recognize the existence of an enemy, after large numbers of repeated slaughters worldwide and (b) name that enemy.

*That enemy is Islam.*

The worst cancer to re-awaken and manifest on the Body Politic of Man in several centuries.

The variant of cancer most likely to cause the next round of death and destruction on our planet.

We have been skirting the issue and trying to avoid this day (of enemy-naming) for several decades now.

This is not a Harry Potter episode, dealing with _He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named_.

Time to man-up and recognize our enemy for who-and-what it is, and to name it.

*Islam.*


----------



## Politico (Jan 9, 2015)

Sure thing.






Come get me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> ...Ok, lets add some gas to the flames...



You should not be poking fun at Muhammed...

( *P*eanut butter and jelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im )


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> The trouble with that faux analogy is, that the so-called 'enemies' of the Germans of the time (socialists, communists, Jews) were fabrications of the actual arsonists - disingenuously elevating those so-called 'enemies' to the status of real-and-present mortal danger - and those so-called 'enemies' were not actively slaughtering and making war upon their adversaries on a global basis, at the time of the burning.



Um, no, guy.  The Reichstag was really burned down by a Communist.  

Reichstag fire - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Marinus van der Lubbe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I should also point out that France wasn't being attacked.  They did, however, engage in military actions in Libya, in Syria and in Afghanistan.  



Kondor3 said:


> There comes a time when you have to summon-up the courage to (a) recognize the existence of an enemy, after large numbers of repeated slaughters worldwide and (b) name that enemy.
> 
> *That enemy is Islam.*



sorry, guy, the only reason we have a problem with "Islam" is that we keep interfering in their politics to keep the oil flowing and we support the racist fucked up Zionist regime.  It's like you coming over and whining about getting stung by hornets after telling me you stuck your dick in their nest.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble with that faux analogy is, that the so-called 'enemies' of the Germans of the time (socialists, communists, Jews) were fabrications of the actual arsonists - disingenuously elevating those so-called 'enemies' to the status of real-and-present mortal danger - and those so-called 'enemies' were not actively slaughtering and making war upon their adversaries on a global basis, at the time of the burning.
> ...


No, sorry, guy.

The days of people accepting excuses for the misbehaviors of Islam seems to be quickly coming to an end.

9-11 cured America-at-large of any such shyness about naming Islam as the Enemy.

The London Tube Bombings began that process for the UK, but they (and the rest of Europe) have not yet suffered enough.

But, as we can see unfolding, their time is coming.

Once the weakling afraid-of-their-own-shadows Euros figure this out for themselves, and get on the same page as the US in connection with Islam at-large, and Militant Islam in particular, it will become more Politically Correct, to name Islam as the Enemy.

A process that now seems to be well underway.

Although I - like a great many others - are skeptical of the Euros ever again finding the backbone for stand up for themselves again.

But, in the meantime, America has been - and is certainly justified in - taking the lead, in prosecuting this slowly-solidifying war between Islam and modern secular Christendom.

Hit 'em hard, and often, before they can metastasize into something even more difficult to excise.

And let Allah sort 'em out.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2015)

10506135 





Kondor3 said:


> There comes a time when you have to summon-up the courage to (a) recognize the existence of an enemy, after large numbers of repeated slaughters worldwide and (b) name that enemy.



If your enemy is Islam and not deviants from Islam then you must have to declare the entire world following of Islam to be the enemy. Or where do you draw the line between Islam and just plain murderers and terrorists. 

Naming Islam the enemy is an exercise in futility since it would not increase the non-Islamic response needed. To wipe the religion of Islam off the face of the earth and from memory.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> No, sorry, guy.
> 
> The days of people accepting excuses for the misbehaviors of Islam seems to be quickly coming to an end.
> 
> ...



Your boy George W. tried to launch a Crusade for Jesus.  People tired of it pretty quickly.  

Hey, here's a whacky idea.  Why don't we get a volunteer legion of all you guys who think Islam is the Enemy, and you can all go off crusading against them.  You can have Bill Kristol as your Colonel, and lead this great fight against the "enemy".


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So does that mean that McVeigh was not a terrorist according to Lord High Roudy?

How about Eric Rudolph? He committed terrorist acts in the name of Jesus. Or do you have an excuse for him too? And it didn't stop with him either. What are your excuses for William Pierce and Francis Gerald Grady?

Care to explain away the Hutaree militia? Are they also excused from your definition of terrorists?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if any of you Obama hating Fox News fans might be stumbling onto how this works...
> ...



Why don't you just look up the definition of terrorism?

Nothing is being "whitewashed" and your fallacious claims about Obama just make you look ridiculous.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2015)

BREAKING:

Jews taken hostages in a French diner by terrorists, among the hostages, women and children. Terrosits demand to release the two brothers.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



That is as dumb as the "war on christmas".

1 out of 4 people in the world are muslims. Are you going to declare war on a quarter of the world's population because of the acts of a handful of extremists?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2015)

What is known now:

A family (woman and children) held by terrorist in a Kosher supermarket, at least one hurt in the event (possibly a French cop)

Another possible scene in a French school, (12 quarter).


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Their underlying religious dogma promotes medievalism and barbarity to an extent unknown to other present-day mainstream religious belief systems.



Your bible promotes killing children!

Leviticus 20 9 Anyone who curses their father or mother is to be put to death. Because they have cursed their father or mother their blood will be on their own head.

Exodus 21 17 Anyone who curses their father or mother is to be put to death.

How is that not just as barbarous?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 9, 2015)

Lipush said:


> What is known now:
> 
> A family (woman and children) held by terrorist in a Kosher supermarket, at least one hurt in the event (possibly a French cop)


There is already a thread on it.

Why don't you post there and quit derailing this one.   ....


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2015)

What won't you just f** off? or lay lowe for a month, troll?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 9, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Anyone else believe that Obama's "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam" comment helped get those people in France murdered?





In “Audacity of Hope” he writes: “I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.” The quote comes from page 261 of the paperback edition of “The Audacity of Hope.

It is becoming clear what he meant.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 9, 2015)

*New Hostage Situation at Kosher Market in Paris*


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Their underlying religious dogma promotes medievalism and barbarity to an extent unknown to other present-day mainstream religious belief systems.
> ...


Maybe because Jews and Christians don't agree with you. Jews do not carry out Mosaic Law and Christians have an addition called The New Testament. It's been out for a while now, not exactly a secret.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> *New Hostage Situation at Kosher Market in Paris*


I guess the imams forgot the "turn yourselves in" part of those lovely statements yesterday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Muslims disagree with the texts that are being misused by Kondor to smear Islam and the 1.5 billion faithful but according to you they don't count.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 9, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> theH 10502912
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The administration spent a lot of press time slamming the video instead of protecting free speech.  That is a fact.  All the videos are on YouTube if you care to see for yourself.  But we all know you won't.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 9, 2015)

Funny how France's gun control laws didn't stop criminals from getting weapons


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Muslims disagree with the texts that are being misused by Kondor to smear Islam and the 1.5 billion faithful but according to you they don't count.


No, the 1.5 billion are not being faithful to the Koran. The Koran makes specific statements, it IS their NT. The interpretations are what the peaceful Muslims follow. The adherents to the Koran are those that are creating problems.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Whoa! If anyone is misusing Muslim Holy texts it's those who commit these heinous crimes with "Allahu Akbar" on their lips. Your silly attempt at equating Jews to Muslims is typical of small-minded liberals bent on some lame immoral equivalence. It's not just the words but actions we see in Paris today. Ironically, it's you liberals they would first behead if given the opportunity.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims disagree with the texts that are being misused by Kondor to smear Islam and the 1.5 billion faithful but according to you they don't count.
> ...





Iceweasel said:


> No, the 1.5 billion are not being faithful to the Koran.



Prove it!



Iceweasel said:


> The Koran makes specific statements, it IS their NT.



So what? Your bible makes specific statements too. Without the OT your NT is meaningless. You don't get to cherry pick your bible while imposing a blanket on the Koran. 



Iceweasel said:


> The interpretations are what the peaceful Muslims follow. The adherents to the Koran are those that are creating problems.



A distinction without a difference. Are you identical to Eric Rudolph? Would you take his place? Should you be held accountable for his actions?


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 9, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Funny how France's gun control laws didn't stop criminals from getting weapons


 
And assault rifles at that. Go figure. I'll bet the cops now pursuing the perps are not unarmed.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Let's see, a handful of Christian nuts commit crimes, that are not supported by the Bible or the Christian community and you see that as being similar to the millions of Muslims that justify murdering non believers? You have no ability to discern one thing from the other.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



There are millions of fundamentalist Christians who supported Eric Rudolph and his ilk. But somehow there is a distinction between them and fundamentalist Muslims? Please explain this difference in your own words and yes, you can use both sides of the page.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> There are millions of fundamentalist Christians who supported Eric Rudolph and his ilk. But somehow there is a distinction between them and fundamentalist Muslims? Please explain this difference in your own words and yes, you can use both sides of the page.


My own words? Who's words do you think I was using? I'm not aware of millions of Christians supporting him, you can use somebody else's words to back it up if there are some facts involved. 

How many fundamentalist Christians in your area are cutting noses off of women, beheading non believers, warring with other factions of Christianity and terrorizing the population that allows criticisms to flourish? You can use your own words.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> When interviewed in 2011 after the offices were firebombed, the editor (who was shot and killed yesterday) said he would rather die than be like a rat and have his freedom of speech curtailed.


Knowing what he knew about these fanatics his stubborn defiance is best described as wasteful stupidity.  What has he proved?  Twelve people are dead, their families and loved ones are left to mourn in misery. 



> I'm trying to figure out what your point is? They should have STFU? They should kowtow to terrorist demands?


They should either have stopped taunting suicidal terrorists as if they were immune to attack, or *they should have taken steps to defend themselves against the inevitable!* 

I believe in freedom of speech.  But if I said something that made me vulnerable to a terrorist attack, common sense security precautions and, mainly, the Second Amendment would enable me to prepare an adequate defense.  I wouldn't just remain vulnerable and expect idealistic romantics like you to think of me as a hero when I get what I'm asking for.  

Because French gun laws presumably limit citizen access to firearms, this vainglorious fool believed it was gallant rather than stupidly wasteful to taunt psychopathic, suicidal killers even though his government prohibited him to mount an appropriate defense.  He taunted the tiger and just stood there bare-chested and feeling proud.  He said _bring it,_ and they did. 



> As for 'taunting' etc, Charlie also targetted politicians and a whole range of other people. The politicos etc don't go around killing people.


Right.  But Islamic terrorists do go around killing people -- which is precisely my point.  If you choose to toss a rock at those crazies and just stand there with nothing more than a charcoal pencil in your hand and a stupid grin on your face, don't expect me to call you a hero when they come for you with guns.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 9, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> So if a right wing French group fire bombs the mosque these pigs attended did they get what they deserved???


That would depend on who else is in the mosque at the time.  I don't believe in harming innocents and all Muslims are not terrorists.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 9, 2015)

MikeK said:


> I believe in freedom of speech.  But if I said something that made me vulnerable to a terrorist attack, common sense security precautions and, mainly, the Second Amendment would enable me to prepare an adequate defense.  I wouldn't just remain vulnerable and expect idealistic romantics like you to think of me as a hero when I get what I'm asking for.


There are cartoonists here doing the same thing. So they should either shut up or embed themselves with family in hardened bunkers?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 9, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in freedom of speech.  But if I said something that made me vulnerable to a terrorist attack, common sense security precautions and, mainly, the Second Amendment would enable me to prepare an adequate defense.  I wouldn't just remain vulnerable and expect idealistic romantics like you to think of me as a hero when I get what I'm asking for.
> ...


They should take whatever precautions are available to them.  But if they are at risk, do not take a lesson from the _Charlie_ attack, and they choose to remain vulnerable in spite of it, I'd call that asking for it.  

But to answer your question, put yourself in the position of a cartoonist who has offended the Prophet and threats have been made against you.  What would you do?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 9, 2015)

If you want to use the Bible for its verses, at least study it first.  Those are from the old testament.  As I told Joe earlier in the thread.  The  New Testament takes precedence.   Sadly, you haven't a clue on something you wish to use against Christians.  Sadly for you.
Christians that are not traveling the world trying to  massacre others for their beliefs, such as those Islamist do, stating the world is to live by sharia, and you can either agree, convert or die.   And Hebrews 9 tells what I think you should really know about, if you have any real interest. 





Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Their underlying religious dogma promotes medievalism and barbarity to an extent unknown to other present-day mainstream religious belief systems.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 9, 2015)

You are seriously  deranged in your perceptions, if you believe that.





Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Dante said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Radical jihadists are nationalists who want to overthrow any regime that doesn't follow strict Shariah law, and establish Islamic Caliphates across the world. The West is an obstacle for achieving this goal.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 9, 2015)

Three more dead illiterate, tempermental jihadist pussies offed to paradise...
Allah Ak.....well, good riddance


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > There are millions of fundamentalist Christians who supported Eric Rudolph and his ilk. But somehow there is a distinction between them and fundamentalist Muslims? Please explain this difference in your own words and yes, you can use both sides of the page.
> ...



Read and learn!

http://www.religioustolerance.org/abo_viol.htm

That isn't just the work of a few individuals.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > No, sorry, guy.
> ...



So the Afghan and Iraq wars were all about a Christian crusade ? 
I sure missed that little fact somewhere along the way.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

depotoo said:


> You are seriously  deranged in your perceptions, if you believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here are the facts;

http://www.religioustolerance.org/abo_viol.htm


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


Caliphate. There can be only one. It is the adversaries great gladiator battle for the ages. Winner gets a pat on the head and discarded.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Their underlying religious dogma promotes medievalism and barbarity to an extent unknown to other present-day mainstream religious belief systems.
> ...



Let us know when armies of Christians begin carrying out these verses.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again d-bag, the crusades started because of Muslim invasions into Christian Europe. Muslims drew first blood. Had there been no Muslim invasions, there wouldn't have been any crusades.
> ...



^^^^^
Spoken like a true "Muslim".

Had the Muslims not initially invaded the holy land and Western Europe, the crusades would have never occurred.

History of the Crusades

"Christians in the eleventh century were not paranoid fanatics. Muslims really were gunning for them. While Muslims can be peaceful, Islam was born in war and grew the same way. From the time of Mohammed, the means of Muslim expansion was always the sword. Muslim thought divides the world into two spheres, the Abode of Islam and the Abode of War. Christianity—and for that matter any other non-Muslim religion—has no abode. Christians and Jews can be tolerated within a Muslim state under Muslim rule. But, in traditional Islam, Christian and Jewish states must be destroyed and their lands conquered. When Mohammed was waging war against Mecca in the seventh century, Christianity was the dominant religion of power and wealth. As the faith of the Roman Empire, it spanned the entire Mediterranean, including the Middle East, where it was born. The Christian world, therefore, was a prime target for the earliest caliphs, and it would remain so for Muslim leaders for the next thousand years.

With enormous energy, the warriors of Islam struck out against the Christians shortly after Mohammed's death. They were extremely successful. Palestine, Syria, and Egypt—once the most heavily Christian areas in the world—quickly succumbed. By the eighth century, Muslim armies had conquered all of Christian North Africa and Spain. In the eleventh century, theSeljuk Turks conquered Asia Minor (modern Turkey), which had been Christian since the time of St. Paul. The old Roman Empire, known to modern historians as the Byzantine Empire, was reduced to little more than Greece. In desperation, the emperor in Constantinople sent word to the Christians of western Europe asking them to aid their brothers and sisters in the East.

That is what gave birth to the Crusades. They were not the brainchild of an ambitious pope or rapacious knights but a response to more than four centuries of conquests in which Muslims had already captured two-thirds of the old Christian world. At some point, Christianity as a faith and a culture had to defend itself or be subsumed by Islam. The Crusades were that defense.

Pope Urban II called upon the knights of Christendom to push back the conquests of Islam at the Council of Clermont in 1095. The response was tremendous. Many thousands of warriors took the vow of the cross and prepared for war. Why did they do it? The answer to that question has been badly misunderstood. In the wake of the Enlightenment, it was usually asserted that Crusaders were merely lacklands and ne'er-do-wells who took advantage of an opportunity to rob and pillage in a faraway land. The Crusaders' expressed sentiments of piety, self-sacrifice, and love for God were obviously not to be taken seriously. They were only a front for darker designs.


Urban II gave the Crusaders two goals, both of which would remain central to the eastern Crusades for centuries. The first was to rescue the Christians of the East. As his successor, Pope Innocent III, later wrote:

_How does a man love according to divine precept his neighbor as himself when, knowing that his Christian brothers in faith and in name are held by the perfidious Muslims in strict confinement and weighed down by the yoke of heaviest servitude, he does not devote himself to the task of freeing them? ...Is it by chance that you do not know that many thousands of Christians are bound in slavery and imprisoned by the Muslims, tortured with innumerable torments?_

"Crusading," Professor Jonathan Riley-Smith has rightly argued, was understood as an "an act of love"—in this case, the love of one's neighbor. The Crusade was seen as an errand of mercy to right a terrible wrong. As Pope Innocent III wrote to the Knights Templar, "You carry out in deeds the words of the Gospel, 'Greater love than this hath no man, that he lay down his life for his friends.'"

The second goal was the liberation of Jerusalem and the other places made holy by the life of Christ. The word crusade is modern. Medieval Crusaders saw themselves as pilgrims, performing acts of righteousness on their way to the Holy Sepulcher. The Crusade indulgence they received was canonically related to the pilgrimage indulgence. This goal was frequently described in feudal terms. When calling the Fifth Crusade in 1215, Innocent III wrote:

_

Consider most dear sons, consider carefully that if any temporal king was thrown out of his domain and perhaps captured, would he not, when he was restored to his pristine liberty and the time had come for dispensing justice look on his vassals as unfaithful and traitors...unless they had committed not only their property but also their persons to the task of freeing him? ...And similarly will not Jesus Christ, the king of kings and lord of lords, whose servant you cannot deny being, who joined your soul to your body, who redeemed you with the Precious Blood...condemn you for the vice of ingratitude and the crime of infidelity if you neglect to help Him?_

"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



How about read and answer, Derideo or is that a novel idea for you?  

He asked you a question.  Answer it.  And while you are at it provide a link for your fictional claim that millions of Christians supported Eric Rudolph.  From a valid source - not a hate Christians website - thanks. 

Here are his questions - try answering them rather than doling out condescending replies like Read and learn!  
He says: 
My own words? Who's words do you think I was using? I'm not aware of millions of Christians supporting him, you can use somebody else's words to back it up if there are some facts involved.

How many fundamentalist Christians in your area are cutting noses off of women, beheading non believers, warring with other factions of Christianity and terrorizing the population that allows criticisms to flourish? You can use your own words.[/QUOTE]

You replied Read and learn.  Try Read and reply now.......  the change will do you good.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

This seems about a representative reaction/explanation from the Muslim community as I have seen.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Politico said:


> Wow 92 pages and still no one was killed because they posted a picture of Mohammed. I posted one yesterday and have been waiting for my inevitable whacking yet I am still alive.


Even if a Muslim fanatic living close by gets hold of your location? 

You are extremely naive.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Politico said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cut it out!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You are seriously  deranged in your perceptions, if you believe that.
> ...



Facts from Atheists, Agnostics, New agers,  Wiccans ( witches), Buddhists and other cult religions?  You must be kidding me!  ha! ha!   This is a bunch of nonsense - a Canadian built website spewing lies, Derideo.  Put down the kool aid.

Statement of beliefs of the Ontario Consultants on Religious Tolerance OCRT 

*OCRT Statement of Belief:*
We are a multi-faith group. As of late-2012, we consist of one Atheist, Agnostic, Christian, Wiccanand Zen Buddhist. Thus, the OCRT staff lack agreement on almost all theological matters, such asbelief in a supreme being, the nature of God, interpretation of the Bible and other holy texts, whether life after death exists, what form the afterlife may take, etc.

No thanks!

NEXT?!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



So did I.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Mc Veigh did not kill in the name of Jesus. 

If you want to be delusional about the linkage between Islam and terrorism by using these false comparisons and isolated events, go ahead.  You're only fooling yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



It's the "moderate" (misleading term invented by the West) peaceful Muslims that are violating the teachings of Islam. The terrorists we see today are simply following true Islam, and Shariah law.  Shariah law commands that you slaughter those who defame the prophet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's true.  Tim McVeigh was trained by an Iraqi Muslim.  He was definitely not a Christian.  I'd say he was more along the lines of Bill Ayers.  Perhaps he thought he'd get the same treatment as Bill Ayers?  Enemy of the govt and all that?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Bullshit!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



That is true.  There is no such thing as Moderate Islam.  There are muslims who are moderate in their approach to Islam and its teachings but there is no moderate Islam.  There is a pseudo Islam taught in Islamic learning centers throughout American universities where the Saudi's finance the buildings, the staff payroll - they have their own Islamic professors - they make them available to teach Math, Science, other subjects - for further indoctrination - the Marxists would rather hand America over to the Islamists, Roudy, then to admit God exists and the foolishness of their own error in judgment - they reject all sound reason - to return to the foundation of this nation - Judeo - Christian principles - this is the root cause of much of what is going on with the USA today.   it starts in the education system - and contaminates our families - the fabric of our nation with lies.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



The goal is to establish many individual Caliphates who work in conjunction with each other.  Winner gets to play a full 90 minutes of World Cup soccer with the German team, using the opponent's  decapitated head.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 92 pages and still no one was killed because they posted a picture of Mohammed. I posted one yesterday and have been waiting for my inevitable whacking yet I am still alive.
> ...



If he is armed they probably won't bother.  They look for soft targets.  Which is why they are so adamant about Americans being disarmed - losing their second amendment rights before the day of jihad.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You replied Read and learn.  Try Read and reply now.......  the change will do you good.[/QUOTE]

Onus is on you to prove that it is a "hate Christians website".

What is the problem? Collating all of the violence perpetrated by hateful Christian fundamentalists against American women exercising their constitutional rights is "hateful" of all Christians?

Not my problem if they commit these hate crimes in the name of your Lord and Savior. But at least now you must know how 1.5 billion Muslims feel when a handful of terrorists commit criminal acts. Or is that somehow "different" in your religion?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



I don't blame them for being ignorant about the true nature of IslamoFacism.  All he needs is a trip to your average Muslim shithole to see what the world is dealing with.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Which part of the term "tolerance" don't you understand?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



In other words you are blinded by your own hatred and therefore have disqualified yourself from being capable of defining terrorism in any meaningful manner. Have a nice day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Your personal opinions carry no weight when it comes to the actual beliefs of moderate muslims.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 9, 2015)

STOP Abortion Clinic Bombing - Stop the Violence 
Bishops Hit Attacks On Abortion Clinics - Chicago Tribune
Falwell Denounces Bombing Of Clinics - Chicago Tribune
REAGAN CONDEMNS ARSON AT CLINICS - NYTimes.com
National Coalition for Life and Peace Condemns Abortion FacilityBombing
Christian Life Resources
Fatal abortion clinic bombing condemned by pro-life leaders
Christian Life Resources
Are Christians who bomb abortion clinics terrorists - Catholic Answers Forums

The facts from someone that has an agenda?  You, sadly, don't care for truth as it really is. 
What fact that site doesn't mention is any killings are not condoned by Christians





Derideo_Te said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You are seriously  deranged in your perceptions, if you believe that.
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Unfortunately it's not a "handful" of Islamic terrorists. It's whole armies that seek to destroy entire governments and install Islamic law throughout entire countries.
It's unfortunate that you and other liberals continue to protect this religion and make excuses for them.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 9, 2015)

Coming soon:

Apologies from Obama for the hurtful images.

Cries for Empathy from the former Miss Rodham.

And from Al Sharpton?

Aw, come on, be fucking creative!  Before he do.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 9, 2015)

Al-Qaeda group linked to Paris attack

Exclusive - Paris attack suspect met prominent al Qaeda preacher in Yemen - intelligence source Reuters

yemen alqaeda training..


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Ah but you see but I have been to Muslim countries and know plenty of Muslims.   So I think I am more qualified than you ever could be.

You too.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



What exactly is a moderate Muslim, there is no such thing.  This is a term the West has made up to deceive itself in reference to the Muslims that live within their borders. 

Have you noticed, Muslims living in Muslim countries never refer to themselves as "moderate Muslims"?  As a matter of fact, if you tell ask a Muslim are you a "moderate", they will ask "what is that?" and then laugh at you.  That is because you either are, or aren't a Muslim.  If you are born a Muslim and not practicing the tenements of the faith ie, fasting during Ramadan, Shariah requirements, etc.  then you really aren't a Muslim.  When the West labels certain Muslims as "moderate", it means they are educated (usually in Western schools), peaceful, tolerant, non violent individuals.  Which means they aren't real Muslims following the teachings of Islam.  Most of the moderate Muslims in the West today are a-religious in other words they just believe in God, but no religion.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I have grown up with them, I work with them on a daily basis and have them as neighbors. 

Taking a side trip to Egypt on your way to Israel doesn't count for very much.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Your ignorance of what it means to be a Muslim is on display.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Hah, I was born and raised in a Muslim country.  And my real background and ancestry is from two other Muslim countries.  Does that count?

Blackjack.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Given your appalling ignorance of what it means to be a Muslim obviously it doesn't mean squat.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I know exactly what it means to be a Muslim.  It's a constant internal struggle, especially for a Muslim trying to practice Islam in the West.  The culture and values are 180 degrees opposite of what Islam demands.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Growing up with Westernized Muslims doesn't count.  They are totally different than what exists abroad.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

At the core of this is Islam is a religion. People who practice Islam, I do not care to what extent, even to the smallest extent, worships, let me repeat that, *worships*, a deity. The Islamic deity says to take over the world and kill anyone who gets in your way. That is what this deity wants you to do. So every time a Muslim reads his book or listens to the sermons or even thinks on the matter he is being influenced by a deity that wants to kill to rule the world. Actually all he really cares about is being greater than God, what does he want with the world anyway? The world, or virgins, are just carrots to those who will listen.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 9, 2015)

Good cast and good movie, when will the second serie be released ?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why do you erroneously assume that I grew up with "Westernized Muslims"?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 9, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Al-Qaeda group linked to Paris attack
> 
> Exclusive - Paris attack suspect met prominent al Qaeda preacher in Yemen - intelligence source Reuters
> 
> yemen alqaeda training..



So they are trained Al-Q membes but they cant even kill one police or soldier in 50 hours after the attack but they choose to hide in a "Kosher" market. For Hollywood's sake !


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 9, 2015)

Mineva said:


> So they are trained Al-Q membes but they cant even kill one police or soldier in 50 hours after the attack but they choose to hide in a "Kosher" market. For Hollywood's sake !


The whole event was an Israeli/Mossad staged operation.   .....


----------



## Mineva (Jan 9, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The whole event was an Israeli/Mossad staged operation.   .....



The good side is they cant fool people as easy as it used to be after 9 -11 hoax. Haters still gonna hate but logical people is wakin up.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You met them  and grew up with them here, didn't you? If they grew up in the West that makes them Westernized.  

Why do you erroneously assume that nobody knows about Muslims and their culture based on your own limited personal experience?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > So they are trained Al-Q membes but they cant even kill one police or soldier in 50 hours after the attack but they choose to hide in a "Kosher" market. For Hollywood's sake !
> ...


There ya go.  The mentality of a "true Muslim" at it's finest.  Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The whole event was an Israeli/Mossad staged operation.   .....
> ...


Yeah, people sure are waking up, to the reality of what Islam that is.  They are beginning to realize it isn't as peaceful and tolerant as they've been told by their liberal, leftist, delusional leaders.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



BZZZT Wrong! I grew up overseas. Once again your fallacious assumptions expose your ignorance. It wasn't only Muslims that I grew up with either.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Mineva said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Al-Qaeda group linked to Paris attack
> ...



They attacked the Kosher market because you can't be a true Muslim without being an intolerant anti semitic pig, can you?


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


We defeated the Islamic empires by the late 19th century, and the Muslim fanatics (some of which made ISIS) have been wanting a new caliphate ever since. 

Back then it was a post-enlightenment industrialized Europe, against Muslim societies that hadn't advanced or industrialized. The Ottoman Empire was the exception, but was kicked out of Europe through slow attrition. 

After European imperialism ended and the Muslim empires became nation-states, most turned into monarchies or military dictatorships with some form of Muslim law. 

Naturally some Muslims hate the status quo, and Al Qaeda represent one of those radical breakaway factions. They hate the modern world, and that their governments endorse trade and friendship with western states.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



So?  I grew up in a Muslim country and my background is from two Muslim countries. 

Anybody who wants to know the "real" experience of living and growing up with Muslims, should talk to a non Muslim minority who has escaped that country.  There's plenty of non Muslim expats living in the US, they'll fill you in.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, they want their Caliphate back, and want to drag the entire world back to the medieval ages, by using fear and intimidation as their primary method.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> They attacked the Kosher market because you can't be a true Muslim without being an intolerant anti semitic pig, can you?


Just because the disgruntled Frenchman held hostages in a Kosher market doesn't mean his actions were anti-semitic.   ....


----------



## depotoo (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess the  3 officers  they killed don't count in your world...
Al-Qaeda claims responsibility for Paris terror attack San Diego 6 Local News
CAIRO (AP) -- A member of al-Qaida's branch in Yemen says the group directed the attack against the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo in Paris "as revenge for the honor" of Islam's Prophet Muhammad. 






Mineva said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Al-Qaeda group linked to Paris attack
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> At the core of this is Islam is a religion. People who practice Islam, I do not care to what extent, even to the smallest extent, worships, let me repeat that, *worships*, a deity. The Islamic deity says to take over the world and kill anyone who gets in your way. That is what this deity wants you to do. So every time a Muslim reads his book or listens to the sermons or even thinks on the matter he is being influenced by a deity that wants to kill to rule the world. Actually all he really cares about is being greater than God, what does he want with the world anyway? The world, or virgins, are just carrots to those who will listen.



Islam unlike other faiths is Arab Imperialism at its core, a political movement and a way of life.  If you look at the countries that are "Islamic" today, they are all countries that Arab hoards invaded, forced Islam, Shariah law, and Arab language, history, and culture down their throats at the point of the sword.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yep, the Saudi royal family especially would prefer it if they all left and died out. No one likes them back home, so they come to the west where they can preach hate and violence in naively 'tolerant' western states like the UK or France.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Islam unlike other faiths is Arab Imperialism at its core, a political movement and a way of life.  If you look at the countries that are "Islamic" today, they are all countries that Arab hoards invaded, forced Islam, Shariah law, and Arab language, history, and culture down their throats at the point of the sword.


Does that include the largest and most populous muslim country Indonesia which was never invaded by arabs but became Islamic thru trade?    ....   

(same with Malaysia)


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > At the core of this is Islam is a religion. People who practice Islam, I do not care to what extent, even to the smallest extent, worships, let me repeat that, *worships*, a deity. The Islamic deity says to take over the world and kill anyone who gets in your way. That is what this deity wants you to do. So every time a Muslim reads his book or listens to the sermons or even thinks on the matter he is being influenced by a deity that wants to kill to rule the world. Actually all he really cares about is being greater than God, what does he want with the world anyway? The world, or virgins, are just carrots to those who will listen.
> ...


Ironically though, despite them being repressive societies by western standards that practice some form of Islamic (often Sharia) law, it still isn't enough for the fanatics that built ISIS or Al Qaeda. They want to tear down civilization, ban all music and lash or stone everyone that likes to live in the modern world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Islam unlike other faiths is Arab Imperialism at its core, a political movement and a way of life.  If you look at the countries that are "Islamic" today, they are all countries that Arab hoards invaded, forced Islam, Shariah law, and Arab language, history, and culture down their throats at the point of the sword.
> ...



No but that does include the 95% of countries that Arabs invaded and made Islamic by force, murdering over 280 million people in the name of Mohammad in the process of acquiring these nations, you deceptive Mooooslem you.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



First Muslims must invade and destroy a nation, it's history, identity, religion, and culture, then they can impose Shariah on the survivors and those who are willing to submit.  

That's why Islam means submission.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



The Saudi Royals aren't that religious and mostly after wealth and power.  However, they are indeed "keepers" of the "cradle of Islam" and it's two holiest sites, Mecca and Medina.  They are dealing with a very religious population, and millions of Muslims who do yearly religious pilgrimage into that country.  So there's a delicate balance they must strike.  Therefore the radicalism that is exported, I don't believe is coming from the Saudi King and his cronies, but the extended royal family (there are 5000 Saudi "princes") and powerful and wealthy Saudi businessmen and clerics.


----------



## Steinlight (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, ABC national news reports that the police found an arsenal when they entered the building where these guys were.....fully automatic, military grade weapons and they confirmed the rocket propelled grenade.....a military weapon......

French gun control is like gun control anywhere else in the world,  the innocent ow abiding citizens have no guns....but the criminals and terrorists get the guns they want, when they want or need them......that some countries have fewer gun murders a year with strict gun control means only one thing.....their criminals do not want to use guns to commit crimes......if they did.....they would have them....

remember....one of these guys was on a government watch list because he was ciponvicted  and served 3 years in prison...........and he still managed to get not one, not two.....but many, military grade rifles......in gun controlled France.....

The only people who didn't have guns.......the law abiding, peaceful French citizens.....and they were murdered with no means to stop it......

gun control laws cannot stop criminals from getting guns.....Canada, Australia and now France show this to be true....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Billc said:


> Well, ABC national news reports that the police found an arsenal when they entered the building where these guys were.....fully automatic, military grade weapons and they confirmed the rocket propelled grenade.....a military weapon......
> 
> French gun control is like gun control anywhere else in the world,  the innocent ow abiding citizens have no guns....but the criminals and terrorists get the guns they want, when they want or need them......that some countries have fewer gun murders a year with strict gun control means only one thing.....their criminals do not want to use guns to commit crimes......if they did.....they would have them....
> 
> ...



The French are in above their heads.  This is the beginning salvo as the Muslim population there has reached critical mass in comparison to the non Muslim.  

There will be more events like this, and possibly much worse, and all the French can do is react.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Well, ABC national news reports that the police found an arsenal when they entered the building where these guys were.....fully automatic, military grade weapons and they confirmed the rocket propelled grenade.....a military weapon......
> ...



Well...the French may now have people who want to use guns to commit crimes....their gun laws will mean absolutely zero...except to create killing zones where no one is safe.....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 10506135
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The size of The Enemy does not matter, when one is afraid to speak the Enemy's name.

Perhaps it is more accurate to say that *MILITANT* Islam is the Enemy, and that it stems from Mainstream Islam, whose dogma and teachings carry within it the seeds of a never-ending series of dangerous, barbaric, savage and toxic Militancies, ad infinitum.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Billc said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...



I don't think this is a gun rights issue.  Even in the most armed society that you can find, you can't have armed security in every supermarket, news magazine, theatre, etc. when you have assholes with automatic guns and rocket launchers doing a pre planned attack like this.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > No, sorry, guy.
> ...


Calm yourself, Joey.

Shrub is not my boy, nor did he execute a Crusade against Islam.

Had he done so, we would not be worrying so much about Militant Islam at present.

At best, Shrub served-up a down-payment on a Crusade, but a modern assault by The West against the domains of Islam - in earnest - would have much different results.

And, just as you believe that I over-exaggerate the danger of Militant Islam and its mothership - Mainstream Islam - I perceive that you suffer from grave difficulties when it comes contemplating the veracity of a claim that an alien belief-system lies at the root of the problem, so it's a wash.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


There are 1.6 billion Muslims.

There are 2.2 billion Christians.

So what?

Does the SIZE of the Enemy govern your thinking as to whom is friendly to The West and whom is not?

Does the scope of the challenge govern your thinking as to whom it is safe to declare an Enemy?

We are not talking about a handful of extremists.

We are talking about scores of thousands of Jihadis - and those are just the more organized and militia-based ones.

With much of the domains of Islam cheering them on, overtly or covertly.

To the point where they now have semi-regularized armies and can now claim sizable territory in the Middle East.

They continue to evolve while naive, well-intentioned and nerveless, myopic fools continue to delude themselves about the existence and nature of their enemy.

Militant Islam is the enemy du jour.

Islam-at-large is the wellspring of backwards, medieval, savage, misogynistic dogma - the worst collection that remains operative amongst its peers - which spawns Militancy after Militancy, decade after decade.

Until Islam undergoes a substantial make-over or Reformation that aligns it with the civilized world, it will always remain the dogmatic and philosophical Enemy of The West.

The Big Fish which continues to spawn fresh outrages, decade after decade.

It's time to stop pulling our punches and to name Islam at-large as our dogmatic and philosophical Enemy.

Such a perspective has the added attraction of being entirely true and accurate, on the macro level.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Their underlying religious dogma promotes medievalism and barbarity to an extent unknown to other present-day mainstream religious belief systems.
> ...


1. Show me where that Religious Opus is presently operative on any sort of large-scale, worldwide.

2. How does that compare to warfare and violence currently being waged utilizing the Islamic Religious Opus?

Methinks that any objective analysis will show that (2) weighs-in with far more substance than (1).

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

You see, Charlie Hebdo was an equal opportunity satirist.  Here he is mocking all three faiths.

Yet  it's only Muslim animals that react the way they do.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 9, 2015)

I am a white American of European descent, agnostic in practice and realistic in outlook. I can't begin to express my disgust with ...."islam". The events  unfolding in France are beyond words...Muslims are attacking free speech... We in the west need to reevaluate the worth of religion, parse out cults from valid moral theistic philosophies, and treat islam  like hate group/cult it's proving it self to be. Treat them like neo-Nazis or the Klan, exclude islam from any religious  protections and scrutinize them, put them under surveillance, because they are THAT BAD. Enough is enough.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Onus is on you to prove that it is a "hate Christians website".

What is the problem? Collating all of the violence perpetrated by hateful Christian fundamentalists against American women exercising their constitutional rights is "hateful" of all Christians?

Not my problem if they commit these hate crimes in the name of your Lord and Savior. But at least now you must know how 1.5 billion Muslims feel when a handful of terrorists commit criminal acts. Or is that somehow "different" in your religion?[/QUOTE]

Christianity does not murder people who make cartoons about Jesus Christ.  Christianity does not convert by the sword.  Christianity does not seek world domination.  Christianity believes in the separation of Church and State whereas Islam is dependent upon the uniting of Mosque and State.  Christianity does not impose it's commandments on unbelievers. Christianity teaches that God loved us while we were yet sinners.  Islams's god - it is said - Allah loveth not the unbeliever.  Islam is the antithesis of Christianity and to write out all the differences between the two I would have to write volumes of Books - VOLUMES>   The God of Israel is the same God as the God of Christianity.  The god of Islam is not the God of the Bible.  I do not know how 1.5 billion Muslims feel at this moment because none of them were willing to speak up during the hostage crisis today.  Not one Imam. Not one Muslim stood in the street shouting not in the name of Islam.  No.  Not one.  Their silence is sinful.  They should have spoken up but they did not.  You should be speaking up for the victims.  Not the 1.5 billion who did absolutely nothing today.  Shame on you, Derideo.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

depotoo said:


> If you want to use the Bible for its verses, at least study it first. Those are from the old testament. As I told Joe earlier in the thread. The New Testament takes precedence. Sadly, you haven't a clue on something you wish to use against Christians. Sadly for you.



Except Jesus EXPLICITLY said in the Gospel of Matthew that the laws of the Old Testament were to stand for all time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So the Afghan and Iraq wars were all about a Christian crusade ?
> I sure missed that little fact somewhere along the way.



Like Bush calling it a Crusade before people who knew better said, "Ixnay on the usadecray!!!"


----------



## MikeK (Jan 9, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I am a white American of European descent, agnostic in practice and realistic in outlook. I can't begin to express my disgust with ...."islam". The events  unfolding in France are beyond words...Muslims are attacking free speech... We in the west need to reevaluate the worth of religion, parse out cults from valid moral theistic philosophies, and treat islam  like hate group/cult it's proving it self to be. Treat them like neo-Nazis or the Klan, exclude islam from any religious  protections and scrutinize them, put them under surveillance, because they are THAT BAD. Enough is enough.


It is necessary for the non-Islamic nations to put the Islamic world on notice that it's time for them to eliminate the terrorists within their ranks.  And if they will not or cannot do that they should get ready for another Crusade, one that will leave them crushed beyond any hope of recovery in the civilized world.

The non-Islamic world can no longer endure these terrorist attacks by Muslims upon "infidels."  And we cannot allow it to continue with virtual impunity because "all Muslims aren't terrorists" and we have no way of knowing which ones are.

The Islamic faith is the engine of the terrorist movement and it's time we recognized it as an increasingly dangerous enemy, one which is intent on eradicating all non-Islamics. If Islam is incapable of or unwilling to purge itself of its perverse elements then it's time to declare war on Islam and move against it.  

And the sooner the better.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Had the Muslims not initially invaded the holy land and Western Europe, the crusades would have never occurred.



Guy, the Crusades were a HORRIBLE idea.  You can't whitewash it.  

It actually made the problem it set out to solve, worse.  IT weakened the Byzantine Empire- especially the Fourth Crusade, which didn't kill a single Muslim.  

Here's the thing. The Byzantines really didn't fight very hard for the Holy Land and the people who lived there were happy to see the ass-end of htem.  They just wanted the Crusaders to help them protect their country, instead the crusaders burned every town they encountered.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The French are in above their heads. This is the beginning salvo as the Muslim population there has reached critical mass in comparison to the non Muslim.
> 
> There will be more events like this, and possibly much worse, and all the French can do is react.



This will calm down in less than a week and we won't be talking about it. 

Not to worry, you will find some other example of "Muzzies are EEEEEvil" somewhere, guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You see, Charlie Hebdo was an equal opportunity satirist. Here he is mocking all three faiths.
> 
> Yet it's only Muslim animals that react the way they do.



You mean the people who are locked into a permanent underclass with nothing to lose are the ones most likely to say "Fuck it" and just go out killing people? 

Color me shocked.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 9, 2015)

Do we need islam anymore as human beings? Put islam away with childish  thoughts and ignorance.  I am Charlie!  I am freedom.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Learn to back up your shit. Posting a link is brain dead.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Do we need islam anymore as human beings? Put islam away with childish thoughts and ignorance. I am Charlie! I am freedom.



as long as Christianity, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism and every other belief in magic sky fairies joins it, I'm good with that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


The tolerance Islam demands today will never be reciprocated tomorrow.  Wake up.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to use the Bible for its verses, at least study it first. Those are from the old testament. As I told Joe earlier in the thread. The New Testament takes precedence. Sadly, you haven't a clue on something you wish to use against Christians. Sadly for you.
> ...




Ummm...the Ten Commandments...........


----------



## MaryL (Jan 9, 2015)

But all those other  believers  in sky fairies aren't  actually advocating  mass murder suicide cells and strap on suicide  bombers  to eradicate the other  non sky fairy beliers. Only the muslim sky fairies, isn't that special?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to use the Bible for its verses, at least study it first. Those are from the old testament. As I told Joe earlier in the thread. The New Testament takes precedence. Sadly, you haven't a clue on something you wish to use against Christians. Sadly for you.
> ...



Let's take a closer look at what Jesus said, Joe.  He said he didn't come to do away with the law but to fulfill it.  It is finished.  We're not under the law anymore.  Furthermore, the battles fought in the Old Testament cannot be compared to Islamic jihad today.   It's history.  It's the past and is not taking place today.   The same cannot be said of Islam.  The commands in the Book of Joshua in the Old Testament which were for a certain time period, place, and people group, are no longer continuing today.  Muslims believe the teachings of the Qu'ran are universal and apply to all times and places. They are still doing what Mohammad did back in 620 A.D. ....... Jihad is permissable under two conditions.  One is for self - defense and the other is for oppression which is very broad in definition.  The Muslims can claim they are oppressed by cartoons of Mohammad, they can claim they are oppressed because pork is on the school menu at the public school their child attends.  They could claim oppression because there is a McDonalds on the corner for heaven's sake!  ...........and it matters not that it happens to be in a country they immigrated to!   This is how it goes!   There is simply no end to the ways Islamic jihadists can justify their actions of violence, murder and destruction of property!.  No end, Joe!  

You can't compare the Old Testament to Muslims adhering to the teachings of Islam, Joe.  That dog won't hunt.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 9, 2015)

novasteve said:


> Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> 
> Ten dead so far



Such sick scum do not represent my religion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Let's take a closer look at what Jesus said, Joe. He said he didn't come to do away with the law but to fulfill it. It is finished. We're not under the law anymore.



But that's NOT what he said in Matthew.  

And frankly, a lot of those stupid laws really did stay on the books. We kept burning witches until the 18th century, we kept the inquistion going until the 19th Century. (The last guy executed by the Spanish Inquisition was a Deist). Slavery wasn't abolished until the mid 19th century, and the advocates of it quoted the Bible (Old and New Testament alike) to justify their position.  

So let's be honest here.  The problem is, the law has no place in a modern civilized society. Because it was a law written by barbarians, not a Supreme Being with a sense of right and wrong.  

The bible wasn't changing, so we did.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...



Wrong.  They are the poster children for Islam.  Not an abberation.  Does it make you sick to see what this religion demands of its followers?    Find a new religion.  That's the only cure for Islam.  Leaving it behind.  

Imagine if 1.5 billion Muslims would leave Islam tonight?   A world without Islam.  How much better off the world would be!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Had the Muslims not initially invaded the holy land and Western Europe, the crusades would have never occurred.
> ...



Nobody's whitewashing anything.  Muslims invaded Christian Europe first. They drew first blood. Then came the crusades. 

We're not talking about "how horrible the crusades were".


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You see, Charlie Hebdo was an equal opportunity satirist. Here he is mocking all three faiths.
> ...



Oh, I see, its because the French made them do it.   Always someone else's fault.  So that's why it's always Muslims.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...


Does your deity say to kill all non-believers?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Do we need islam anymore as human beings? Put islam away with childish thoughts and ignorance. I am Charlie! I am freedom.
> ...



Yeah but it's always Muslims that kill people because they offend their religion.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...



They are practicing true Islam. The punishment for those who insult the prophet is death.  It's in the Koran, read all about it.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


Just adding a little to Roudy's comment, From all I have read of you posts Noomi you are a very nice person. These people may not represent your beliefs or your values but they do indeed represent your religion.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



what difference does it make if Noomi is a nice person or
not?       She just lied.    She knows that people in muslim
countries are killed for  alleged insults against muhummad or islam or the Koran or even ------against a muslim by a non-
muslim.      Some people tend to do whatever their
religion  claims is "right"------no matter where they are. 
The terrorists in France were doing the ISLAMIC THING--.
The Islamic thing will continue to be done until lots and
lots of muslim clerics declare  "lots of shariah is no
damned good"        don't hold your breath


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are right in what you say. I actually do not know what difference it makes. I would hope it does but I do not think so.


----------



## Politico (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 92 pages and still no one was killed because they posted a picture of Mohammed. I posted one yesterday and have been waiting for my inevitable whacking yet I am still alive.
> ...


What is naive is thinking these people are not just reacting to an opportunity. Your statement proves the point. None of these guys cares enough to to get on a plane and fly to Paris to avenge their religion. They were just there and looking for any excuse. The fact it was a picture is irrelevant.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Politico said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



"just reacting to an opportunity"???      an opportunity to murder people?        In fact ----there have been Islamic terrorists that ----WENT PLACES to carry out terrorist actions--------
....   I do not see what point you are trying to make?    
Can you explain?


----------



## Mineva (Jan 10, 2015)

* France: "We will support the independence of Gaza."

* Israhell: "This will be a big mistake." 

* France votes "Yes" for UN Gaza resolution.

* Charlie Hebdo attack occurs.


How interesting is not it : )


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2015)

Roud 10512501 





Roudy said:


> Yeah but it's always Muslims that kill people because they offend *their* religion.



There you've said it. You do understand the fallacy of American conservative's thinking on Islam as a whole. Thinking all Islam has to be eliminated for the separate and unique murderous ideology of less than one percent that adhere to a subhuman version of Islam (the Islam of Murder) is so far away from rational thinking you cons should be laughed off the political stage. And as an American with national pride as the closest sentiment to being religious that I would ever hold (religious tolerance is a tenet of being a proud American) I do not like being associated with the religious intolerance  just because the conservative movement here needs a hefty plank in their political platform and as a makeshift club to beat up on Democrats every time  -  Muslims kill people because they offend *their*  sick _*interpretation*_ of, as George Bush called it,  the _*Religion of Peace*_.

Every terrorist that *murders* other human beings _*because*_ they have *become offended *is not practicing the same Islam as Naomi apparently does.  

I am quite certain that Naomi would never ever believe that killing other human beings when certain things offend her is part of her blessed and peaceful religion .  I myself am quite offended by the religious intolerance in America that is on display here by the Christian right and the downright hateful conservative political smear campaign that happens after every terrorist attack anywhere in the world, but I abhor the act of murder for any reason whatsoever even more. It is not a part of my Americanism. Murder has nothing to do with Naomi's belief in a religion. Get over it cons.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 10, 2015)

Mineva said:


> * France: "We will support the independence of Gaza."
> 
> * Israhell: "This will be a big mistake."
> 
> ...



Oh, no, another "Mossad" conspiracy lunatic supporter.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Your "War on Islam" will be as much of a farce as the phony war on Christmas.

The average Muslim is no different to the average Christian, Jew or Hindu for that matter. Their religion is a part of who they are but it in no way makes them "militant" or supporters of violence in the name of their religion.

Equally so there is no difference worth mentioning between ISIS and the Christian Hutaree militia right here in the USA except for the opportunity to commit violence. Both are just as radical and dangerous. To condemn one while turning a blind eye to the other is farcical.

There won't be any "War on Islam" but if you want one then you are no better than the criminal a/holes who just murdered innocent people at Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Christianity does not murder people who make cartoons about Jesus Christ.  Christianity does not convert by the sword.  Christianity does not seek world domination.  Christianity believes in the separation of Church and State whereas Islam is dependent upon the uniting of Mosque and State.  Christianity does not impose it's commandments on unbelievers. Christianity teaches that God loved us while we were yet sinners.  Islams's god - it is said - Allah loveth not the unbeliever.  Islam is the antithesis of Christianity and to write out all the differences between the two I would have to write volumes of Books - VOLUMES>   The God of Israel is the same God as the God of Christianity.  The god of Islam is not the God of the Bible.  I do not know how 1.5 billion Muslims feel at this moment because none of them were willing to speak up during the hostage crisis today.  Not one Imam. Not one Muslim stood in the street shouting not in the name of Islam.  No.  Not one.  Their silence is sinful.  They should have spoken up but they did not.  You should be speaking up for the victims.  Not the 1.5 billion who did absolutely nothing today.  Shame on you, Derideo.[/QUOTE]


The shame is all yours, Jeri! 

French Muslim groups condemn Charlie Hebdo killings mosques attacked - France - RFI

*French Muslim groups condemn Charlie Hebdo killings, mosques attacked*

France’s main Muslim organisations have called on imams to condemn Wednesday’s attack on _Charlie Hebdo_. Several attacks on Islamic places of worship were reported after the murder of 12 at the satirical paper’s offices.

Imams should condemn “violence and terrorism wherever they come from” during Friday prayers, a statement by France’s major Muslim groupings declared on Thursday after a meeting in Paris’s main mosque.​

Now get on your knees and pray for forgiveness for lying about Muslims in France. And yes you better beg for forgiveness for lying about Muslims worldwide too.

Muslims Around The World Condemn Charlie Hebdo Attack

*Muslims Around The World Condemn Charlie Hebdo Attack*

Muslims in France and around the world banded together on Wednesday to strongly condemn the deadliest terror attack the country has seen in the past two decades.

Muslim leaders and activists immediately denounced the terrorists actions, reiterating the verse in the Quran that tells Muslims when one kills just one innocent person, it is as if he has killed all of humanity.​


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Next time ask an adult to explain to you how to click on a link so that you can read the content for yourself.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



We are discussing the intolerance of Christianity towards those who don't share their beliefs.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> They are the poster children for Islam.



That is a lie!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2015)

Roud 10512501 





Roudy said:


> Yeah but it's always Muslims that kill people because they offend *their religion.*



RV 10512534 





RandomVariable said:


> Just adding a little to Roudy's comment, From all I have read of you posts Noomi you are a very nice person. These people may not represent your beliefs or your values but they do indeed represent *your religion.*



Terrorists have *their *religion as Roudy points out. So how do you get from terrorists representing _*their*_ sick version of *their* religion to representing Naomi's not-sick version of her own religion?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nobody's whitewashing anything. Muslims invaded Christian Europe first. They drew first blood. Then came the crusades.
> 
> We're not talking about "how horrible the crusades were".



Except the two things had nothing to do with each other.  The crusades happened in Palestine in 1090.  The "Muslims" invaded Spain in 711.  

That's kind of like saying that 9/11 had something to with the Salem Witch Trials.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Oh, I see, its because the French made them do it. Always someone else's fault. So that's why it's always Muslims.



Guy, it's like when you kick a dog every day. Eventually the dog bites you.  

And maybe the dog gets put down, but people look at the owner and say, "Yup, he was kicking that dog every day." 

Frankly, listening to a lot of what Europeans are saying about Muslims sounds a lot like what htey said about Jews in the 1930's.  

France - France sees x27 alarming x27 rise in Islamophobia - France 24

_According to a report by the Observatory, which claims to fight “all forms of racism and xenophobia”, “in 2011 the number [of anti-Muslim attacks] was up 34% on the previous year ... but what is happening in 2012 is alarming. Between January and the end of October there were 175 reported Islamophobic acts, a 42% increase compared with the same period in 2011.”

The report highlighted the occupation of a building site of a new mosque in Poitiers, near Paris, by 74 members of the extreme-right splinter group “Generation Identity”, who chanted hostile “warlike” slogans against Islam and Muslims._


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah but it's always Muslims that kill people because they offend their religion.



Really? Did you miss the crusades?  The INquisition? The 30 years War?  How about the slaughter of Muslims in Bosnia and Kosovo?  

How about the Protestants and Catholics who were killing each other over whether Jesus was made out of wafers or not all the way up until the 1990's?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




The shame is all yours, Jeri!

[/QUOTE]

WHAT??    Christianity believes in the separation of church & state??   Where have you been?

And no christians want to impose the 10 Commandments on unbelievers???   lmao


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


No, I'd rather make fun of the bloated retard that makes claims and expects people to go read up on what he was supposedly thinking. If you weren't such a dimwitted smug asshole I wouldn't need to explain it. 

For now, I'm going back to your idiotic moral equivilence argument, let me know when you figure out how to post the relevant content.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...


<><><><><><><><><><><>
sooooo !! you are a muslime ??????


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Collating all of the violence perpetrated by hateful Christian fundamentalists against American women exercising their constitutional rights is "hateful" of all Christians?
> 
> Not my problem if they commit these hate crimes in the name of your Lord and Savior. But at least now you must know how 1.5 billion Muslims feel when a handful of terrorists commit criminal acts. Or is that somehow "different" in your religion?


A handful of Muslim terrorists? Good God. Have someone walk you through all the Islamic violence going on in the world since you are so unaware. You will quickly learn that there is no equivalence to Christians protesting the killing of babies. It might be hard for your toggle switch brain, but trying to save innocent lives is NOT the same as murdering thousands of people for straying over the line of a brand of Islam. How many American women live with the fear of having their noses cut off or gang raped for committing fornication?

You're like 100 lbs of shit stuffed in a 50# bag.


----------



## Mineva (Jan 10, 2015)

This is called as neighborhood pressure. People are prevented to think logically about events by this kind of word games as "conspiracy theory". When people starts to think about events, someone reveals and blames you of being a "conspiracy theorist". 


So if I would threat someone and the person who I have threatened would attacked after a while, it would be called as conspiracy theory ??? or Police would immediately take me into custody ? : )


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see, its because the French made them do it. Always someone else's fault. So that's why it's always Muslims.
> ...



Hah?  These are cartoonists who kicked all religions the same way, why is it that only Muslims turn into wild dogs? Poor Muslims, always the eternal victims.  

Rise in Islamophobia in Europe....gee I wonder why?  Perhaps because the Muslim immigrants are showing an inability to assimilate and coexist? Ya think?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's whitewashing anything. Muslims invaded Christian Europe first. They drew first blood. Then came the crusades.
> ...



That's just your false claim, according to most historians, the main reason for the crusades was to drive the Muslim invaders out of Christian Europe and the holy land.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but it's always Muslims that kill people because they offend their religion.
> ...



Christians are killing people who make nasty cartoons about Jesus or Christianity?  As usual you're fulla shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hah? These are cartoonists who kicked all religions the same way, why is it that only Muslims turn into wild dogs? Poor Muslims, always the eternal victims.
> 
> Rise in Islamophobia in Europe....gee I wonder why? Perhaps because the Muslim immigrants are showing an inability to assimilate and coexist? Ya think?



No, more like a dying culture gasping its last bit of bigotry.  

Point was, the racists at Charlie Hebdo published a lot more racist cartoons of Muslims than other religions.  And most of Frances millions of Muslims just sneered and said, "Assholes!" 

Three of them took it a little farther.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



WHAT??    Christianity believes in the separation of church & state??   Where have you been?

And no christians want to impose the 10 Commandments on unbelievers???   lmao[/QUOTE]

Only thing that is unbelievable is that you took what I said completely out of context.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Christians are killing people who make nasty cartoons about Jesus or Christianity? As usual you're fulla shit.



Naw, Christians are killing each other over whether Jesus was made of Wafers or not.  Or they did that for centuries, I think they are finally over it.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

Mineva said:


> This is called as neighborhood pressure. People are prevented to think logically about events by this kind of word games as "conspiracy theory". When people starts to think about events, someone reveals and blames you of being a "conspiracy theorist".
> 
> 
> So if I would threat someone and the person who I have threatened would attacked after a while, it would be called as conspiracy theory ??? or Police would immediately take me into custody ? : )



Try to make sense.  It's not the first time that Muslims went wild after a cartoonist or an author said something negative and true about Islam.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Once again you make a fool of yourself by not being able to post anything but utterly irrelevant insults with zero substance.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 10, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roud 10512501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<><><><><><><><><><><>
the koran says kill all infidels.., The Quran s Verses of Violence

*Question:
Does the Quran really contain dozens of verses promoting violence?


Summary Answer:
The Quran contains at least 109 verses that call Muslims to war with nonbelievers for the sake of Islamic rule.  Some are quite graphic, with commands to chop off heads and fingers and kill infidels wherever they may be hiding.  Muslims who do not join the fight are called'hypocrites' and warned that Allah will send them to Hell if they do not join the slaughter.

Unlike nearly all of the Old Testament verses of violence, the verses of violence in the Quran are mostly open-ended, meaning that they are not restrained by the historical context of the surrounding text.  They are part of the eternal, unchanging word of Allah, and just as relevant or subjective as anything else in the Quran. 

The context of violent passages is more ambiguous than might be expected of a perfect book from a loving God, however this can work both ways.  Most of today's Muslims exercise a personal choice to interpret their holy book's call to arms according to their own moral preconceptions about justifiable violence.  Apologists cater to their preferences with tenuous arguments that gloss over historical fact and generally do not stand up to scrutiny.  Still, it is important to note that the problem is not bad people, but bad ideology.

Unfortunately, there are very few verses of tolerance and peace to abrogate or even balance out the many that call for nonbelievers to be fought and subdued until they either accept humiliation, convert to Islam, or are killed.  Muhammad's own martial legacy - and that of his companions - along with the remarkable stress on violence found in the Quran have produced a trail of blood and tears across world history.*
----------------------------------------

*so there it is, and from what i read, Noomi is bound for HELL !!* 

good bye Noomi


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> That's just your false claim, according to most historians, the main reason for the crusades was to drive the Muslim invaders out of Christian Europe and the holy land.



Except that there werent' crusaders from all over Europe going to drive them out of Spain.  The Spainards had to fight the Muslims all on their own.  

As for the Holy Land, yeah, that was a fad for a hundred years, and then people just got tired of it and realized it was kind of stupid.  

You know, actually, maybe you Zionists can take a lesson from that.  The Crusaders states were driven into the sea, eventually.   Same thing will happen to Israel.  And in a few centuries, no one will really care.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Everything I have read from Noomi tells me she is a very gentle hearted, caring individual with enormous potential to be whatever she wanted to be in life.  She is a very intelligent young woman and I wish her the best - which means for her own good - I am hoping she will decide not to continue in Islam.  I do not wish to offend Noomi - but I do want her to know the truth because I care about her.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Collating all of the violence perpetrated by hateful Christian fundamentalists against American women exercising their constitutional rights is "hateful" of all Christians?
> ...



How many innocent Muslim women and children have died because of Bush's illegal warmongering in Iraq?

Ignoring your own crimes just makes you look like a hypocrite.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Another Doritto fart. Who could smell that coming? Learn how to post content you lazy bastard.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


1. It wasn't an illegal war. You are not the judicial overlord of the US, sorry.
2. It wasn't a Christian endeavour. 
3. They weren't wars against a religion.
4. Like I said 100lbs in a 50# sack.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Learn how to post content you lazy bastard.



How ironic coming from you of all people.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are killing people who make nasty cartoons about Jesus or Christianity? As usual you're fulla shit.
> ...



Finally over it. Christians haven't been doing that shit for 500 years. It's your Muslim brethren that are living in the dark ages.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Wildman said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Roud 10512501
> ...



It sounds as if you are almost delighted to say such a thing and I fail to find the humor in it, Wildman.  I think Noomi was discovering her own spirituality and went down the wrong road but it is nothing that could not be amended within a split second decision!   Jesus Christ came to save Noomi not leave her condemned in her sins.  If you are not born again, Wildman?  Noomi is no more lost than you are!  We all have to be born again and receive Christ for the remission of our sins.  All of us.  Not some of us.  Not a few of us.  We all must be born again!  The LORD loves Noomi.  So knock it off.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Your deflections prove that you cannot answer the question because you lack any shred of honesty and integrity. Have a nice day.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


<><><><><><><><><><><>
if you are intelligent enough, read this in it's entirety: The Quran s Verses of Violence

if you did not read it, you too are going to be sent to HELL!!



> *Muslims who do not join the fight are called' hypocrites' and warned that Allah will send them to Hell if they do not join the slaughter.*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2015)

Medina and Mecca should have vanished in the fire of split atoms long ago.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Christians NEVER did any of the things the Catholics did in the name of Catholicism.  You are speaking of two different faiths, Roudy.  Catholics are not Christians.  They are Catholics and do not follow Biblical teachings.  The bible forbids prayers to Mary and to other people.  The bible forbids the burning of incense and demon worship.  The bible does not teach rituals, holy water, wafers turning into Jesus real body and the wine into his blood - that is a lie they teach, the bible does not ever tell the disciples to gather up trillions in gold, buy solid gold cars, jeweled robes, million dollar villas, vacation spots all over world, send their disciples to Disney world once a month ( my mothers priest goes to Disney once a month - what a way to spend tithes and offerings, eh?) live a comfortable life - one Bishop Gregory was caught in Atlanta living in a house worth millions of dollars!  He was living the life of a millionaire on the church's tithes and offerings of the Roman Catholic Church.   The bible does not teach that Christian churches should have armies and military swat teams like the Roman church has done in past and even now ( Blackwater is on Vatican's payroll, I know someone who works for Blackwater - you'd be amazed at what the Vatican owns.  Amazed!)  Oh yes.  He gets free trips to Disney - hotel stays - you name it for not only himself but anyone he wants to invite.   (I've never accepted)  So please, please stop defaming the name of Jesus Christ by referring to the Catholic Murdering Cartel as a Christian entity.  IT IS NOT!   thank you, Roudy.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeri------puhleeeeze------don't fight over poor mary------PS--I like incense-----I used to go to indian spice stores to get it.----
as a kid I had a catholic friend who always fought with
a protestant friend over  .......mary        poor mary-----and
then some jerk in rome------smashed her nose


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Catholics are not Christians.



A distinction without any difference whatsoever. Both worship Jesus and your God and read the same bible.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



The only thing that will send someone to hell is rejecting Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior of their life.  Refusing to abide in Christ and Keep His Word.  That is the only thing that will send a person to hell.  There are many Christians in hell because they refused to live for Christ and abide in Him.  They decided to turn away from Him and live for themselves preferring the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the boastful pride of life.  The road is narrow. Not wide.  NARROW.  

No one can murder their way into heaven and no one should believe that there is a brothel in heaven with sex as a reward for those who do jihad.   The bible is very clear there is no sex in heaven.  We will not even be thinking of such things in heaven.  We will have a new glorified body.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


<><><><><><><><><>
no mater what you say, the koran is supreme, as long as Noomi remains a muslime......,  *Noomi is going to HELL !!

The Quran s Verses of Violence

"So knock it off."

sooooo,  ..................... 
*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hah? These are cartoonists who kicked all religions the same way, why is it that only Muslims turn into wild dogs? Poor Muslims, always the eternal victims.
> ...



And this was the first time Muslims took it farther?  Theo Van Gogh, Salman Rushdie, the list is long, Achmed.  And yet, it's always Muslims.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics are not Christians.
> ...



there are some differences------sheeeesh-----


----------



## XPostFacto (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics are not Christians.
> ...



Catholics are cultists, who tend to be those luke warm Christians, who cut out the parts of the Bible they don't like and add other parts, just like another cult, Mormons.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics are not Christians.
> ...



Christians do not worship Mary.  Christians do not pray to Mary or to dead people.  Christians do not partake in Catholic ceremonies such as their communion which crucifies Christ afresh each time - the bible is clear Jesus was sacrificed ONCE for our sins.  Not over and over and over again, Derideo.  The differences are vast!    Christianity leads to heaven.  Catholicism leads to hell.  If that isn't a difference to you, I do not know what to tell you other than that you are confused.  Read the truth about Catholicism on the thread Jack Chick tracts.    The Mary they worship is actually a goddess from ancient Egypt occult practices.   Queen of heaven is a demon and those who worship the queen of heaven or think she is the way to their salvation by calling her their mother - have invited that demon to come in and dwell with them too.  It's a major deception and utterly satanic.    You cannot be involved in idolatry and claim Christ.  You cannot drink from the cup of the LORD and the cup of demons.  The bible warns people about this.  The Bible is the truth.  Not the Vatican's book.  Two different books.  The Catholics read the way book which is not the authorized King James Bible - they have added books that should not be there.  Look it up.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



which part of the bible do they cut------I thought they added a little


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Every religion is a cult. Look up the definition for yourself.

And yes, those snake handlers are a cult, as are the Westboro Baptists by your definition of the term.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



_SOME?!!
_


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The differences do not amount to what Jeri alleged. Or do you agree with her that Catholics are not Christians?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



golf players and swingers are also cults-------sometimes I think wine drinking constitutes a cult.     cooks are becoming a cult


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Read the truth about Catholicism on the thread Jack Chick tracts.



Seriously?



That is too funny for words, Jeri!

Gotta head on out to the gym now. Later.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



well....."some"  is a vague term. --------the important things are held in common------like the large chocolate easter
bunnies------creating a chocolate glut in the neighborhood


----------



## XPostFacto (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Not necessarily. That's why I attend the Independent Baptist church because it tends to adhere to a strict interpretation of the Bible, preferably the King James version or the American Standard bible, which does not add anything to the Bible or take anything away. A lot of folks always had trouble understanding the" thees and the thou"s and the manner of speaking in Old English terminology so there have been a number of re-phrasings into modern English, "The Living Bible." There is nothing wrong with that if it means that people will understand what is written and follow the teachings, and above all get souls saved.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



They added a lot, Rosie, and they basically left the rest of it but told their people - you cannot take the bible literally.  In other words, you need a family member out of "pergatory"?  ( no such place - invention of Catholic Leadership) just pay us this 500 dollar indulgence and we'll tell God to let them out.  Oh yeah.   The Popes of the Vatican think they tell God what to do.  They claim to be Gods' representative down here on earth.  Yes, that is why they got away with burning Jews at the stake, with burning Savonarolla at the stake and John Hus and other Christians who saw the truth and that the Roman Church was based on lies and false teachings.  Ever wonder why they kept the bible from their people for all those years and didn't want them reading it, Rosie?  They didn't want them to find out the truth!   Guess what?  According to the Book, Through the Eye of a Jew Volume II Persecution of the Jews by the Vatican - the author discovered that that Doctrine of Lea which calls for the extermination of you and I (we are referred to as the pestilence - how interesting ) is still intact in the Vatican and has never been done away with - it just isn't being enforced right now.   I believe before it is over the Vatican will have a Crusades part 2 and make themselves out to be heroes - with a mass slaughter of Muslims leaving themselves to be the "One true Faith" - after all they shmooze the competition before they slaughter them.  Look at how they are doing it with the evangelicals right now?   Kenneth Copeland has led his church like lambs to the slaughter straight to the Vatican front door!   Talk about a hireling.  Copeland has sold his own soul to the devil!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It will take more than that.  They have to declare that Mohammad was no good and it is time to stop listening and following what he taught.   After all, do you really think that Mohammad wants his own followers ending up in hell with him?  That would only add to his torments now.  He does not want them adding to his misery.  Hell is one place where misery does NOT want company, Rosie!  Believe it.  It's the truth.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



I thought that they officially ended the Inquisition a few
years ago   (???)         I do not believe that there is going
to be a Vatican led crusade ------well....maybe


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Wrong.  I told my son from the beginning - no such thing as Santa Claus - its a lie - no such thing as the easter bunny - its another lie - the Roman Church came up with those things for their Pagan holidays - the Roman Church is based on Paganism and Pagan goddesses such as the one they call Queen of heaven.  They claim it is Mary but it isn't.  It's all Paganism, Rosie.  Ask an ex Satanist if you can find one.  They will tell you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



It would be very hard for them to find any fault with the
BIG MO.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



How long ago was the holocaust, Rosie?   We could call it yesterday in terms of how long ago it was - in the scope of things - what did they do? the Jesuits ( this pope is a Jesuit - mind you) assisted the Nazis in escaping to places such as Argentina.  Peter Malzkin wrote a book about it.  Eichmann was assisted by the Vatican - by the Jessuits in staying in his escape to Argentina and he lived there undetected until he was an old man!   The truth is much of the Roman Church including the Vatican was turning a blind eye to Hitler and the nazis and in many cases were quite friendly!   Did they have people serving them - nuns and priests who thought they were serving God? Of course they did - it was a perfect front for them while they got away with murder!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Keep in mind-----early one---culturally they were romans----
romans had a queen of heaven so the early Christians just
made Mary--------queen.     Also--romans could confer
 "godship"    on important people-----and stick them up
 their with zeus    or is that "Jupiter"???       so the early
 Christians did the  "SAINT"  thing----they'll get over it


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



They need to read USMB.  I'll give them the lowdown.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




  well.....they,  too,    were kinda stuck.    The pope back then    (pius----I know his name because my mom hated him)
probably was eager to save the church----his first concern---
so he played a bit with  Adolf


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Finally over it. Christians haven't been doing that shit for 500 years. It's your Muslim brethren that are living in the dark ages.



What? Seriously?   

Hey, do you know what the Nazis had on their belt buckles when they were throwing the Jews into the ovens?  







Please... 

The only reason they don't do that now is because most of Europe is pretty secular and they treat the Pope like a senile uncle.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



yes----like Isaiah said.       USMB is a light to the world


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The early Christians did not make Mary a Queen, Rosie!  That is not in the Bible anywhere!   The Roman imposters who came in as wolves in sheeps clothing made their own story and brought their own goddess right in the front door by calling her "Mary" - "Queen of heaven"!     What did Jesus say when someone was praising his mother for being the one to bring him into the world?  Do you recall?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Finally over it. Christians haven't been doing that shit for 500 years. It's your Muslim brethren that are living in the dark ages.
> ...



you don't know to which  "gott"  that referred-----maybe it was ODIN-----or THOR


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Very funny, McGhee.   Jesus said, go into all the world and preach the Gospel.  USMB is as good a place as any - probably better in the scope of things - now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And this was the first time Muslims took it farther? Theo Van Gogh, Salman Rushdie, the list is long, Achmed. And yet, it's always Muslims.



Um, yeah. Okay. So that's 12 at the magazine and 1 in Holland.  

Compared to 2000 people you Zionazis just killed in Gaza this year, and the 150,000- 1,000,000 we killed in Iraq over the last decade.   

But it's always the Muslims.  Unless it's the Christians and the Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No-----I only remember him saying  "woman---behold your son"---or something like that.      But in Aramaic that would
not come out so crass


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Odin.  


irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Romans queen of heaven was a goddess they worshipped but where did the goddess come from orginally, Rosie?    Egypt.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



if you look back hard-----just about everything came from
Egypt-------Egypt was once great.      They did lots of technical things too. ----------Egypt is nothing like what it used
to be


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> you don't know to which  "gott"  that referred-----maybe it was ODIN-----or THOR



Um, yeah.  There were a whole bunch of worshippers of Odin in 1940 Germany. 

List of Hitler quotes mdash he was quite the vocal Catholic 8211 Pharyngula

“And the founder of Christianity made no secret indeed of his
estimation of the Jewish people. When He found it necessary, He drove
those enemies of the human race out of the Temple of God.” - Adolf Hitler, _Mein Kampf _


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



He was not much of a painter either.  -------well---actually ---
Richard Wagner was kinda into  ODIN


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > They are the poster children for Islam.
> ...



No, it isn't and you should look up Stats post on the silence of Muslims WHILE THE HOSTAGE CRISIS WAS ONGOING.  Their speaking out a little late in my opinion.  But you go right on and defend Islam because after all - THEY HAVE TO BE THE VICTIMS OF EVERY STORY! 

Forget that they are the reason for the slaughter, right?   After all, they are just misunderstood!   Oy vey!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Not according to the title of this thread you aren't.  The title of thread reads mass shooting in France at Magazine that published Mohammad cartoons.   You've done a bang up job accusing Christianity rather than addressing the topic at hand.  Do something novel and address the thread.  Thanks.


----------



## XPostFacto (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I did see a couple of mid east leaders speak out against it, but figure on the rest of them being scared to speak out. Muslims murder just as many Muslims as they do Jews and Christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Rosie, here is the scripture that reveals Jesus did not consider Mary any special deity - or having any part of being "GOD".......She was just a sinner saved by grace - like anyone else who believed on Him for their salvation....
Luke 11 27 As Jesus was saying these things a woman in the crowd called out Blessed is the mother who gave you birth and nursed you.
Context
True Blessedness
27While Jesus was saying these things, one of the women in the crowd raised her voice and said to Him, "Blessed is the womb that bore You and the breasts at which You nursed." 28But He said, "On the contrary, blessed are those who hear the word of God and observe it."
__________________________
What Jesus was saying is no, she is no different from you or anyone else here.  If she doesn't hear the word of God and observe it she'll be in hell like anyone else who rejects the Word of God - do not praise the vessel I chose to use to come into the world with but rather praise God who has given you salvation!    Today all who have received Christ as Savior are vessels of the LORD and their bodies are the temple of the Holy Spirit.  Mary is given far, far too much emphasis and is most likely very grieved at how many have fallen into sin by worshipping her.  It's tragic.  Truly tragic.  Anyone who reads the Bible can see clearly how wrong the Roman Church is on these teachings.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



That is good to know, XPostFacto.  Because yesterday when Stat was asking why didn't any Imam come forward  - he had not found a single one willing to open his mouth while the hostage crisis was ongoing.  It could very well be they are scared to speak out - yes -(because the truth Islam murders its own)  I find that to be the reason most liberals will bend over backwards to defend them and accuse Christianity.  They are trying to save their own skin.  As if.

Truth is when an Islamic invasion - jihad happens?  They go for the liberals first.  That is how it happened in Lebanon I am told.  I'm sure they were shocked thinking they had gained some safety by speaking up for them and assisting them to power in their own country - but that is not the way it goes with Islam - or Communism.  They take out those who have turned against their own nation first because they figure if they will rebel against their own country what is it to them to turn on us?  So they put them in front of a firing squad and finish them off that way instead.

That is only the beginning of their misery.  As Gurnall stated - No coward ever won heaven.  No surprise they turned their backs on Christ.  Cowards usually do what is easiest for them.  Self - preservation is all to them.  Because truth be known - it's all about them!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





I am fascinated -----joe has decided that muslims are 
"permanently locked into being the underclass-----so they
have a right to murder people"------------in the filth of shariah
all non muslims are permanently locked into underclass BY LAW-------so they have a right to murder muslims worldwide---   according to joe.   -----uhm....joe---where
do you get this idea that muslims are permanently locked
into  "the underclass"  in france?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> He was not much of a painter either.  -------well---actually ---
> Richard Wagner was kinda into  ODIN



Your kind of getting off track here, so let me help you out. 

Hitler didn't kill those 12 million people himself.  He had a lot of help.  From Germans who supported him, almost none of whom worshiped Odin.  (Or Wotan. The German version was Wotan.) They were all Catholics and Lutherans.  

And when it came to killing the Jews, the fact is, both of those faiths were pretty much fine with that.  Martin Luther wrote a book entitled, "The Jews and their Lies!" (You won't see a copy at your local synod!) The Catholic Church had endorsed persecutions of the Jews for centuries.   The Pope said NOTHING when the Nazis were doing their thing, and in every country they invaded, they found people who were willing to help them. 

And not that I give the Jews a pass.  They went to Palestine and pretty much applied the same philosophy the Nazis did to the Palestinians. 

The problem isn't "Islam". the problem is RELIGION.  The problem is thinking that your darker impulses can be rationalized if you think there is a magic fairy in the sky who endorses them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Regarding history-----you have not stated anything that is news to me------regarding your opinion on Palestine and jews and on   ISLAM------you are full of  "it"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



With jihad there is only one of two choices, Rosie.  Self - defense - or they are oppressed.  Joe couldn't prove self-defense with Charlie Hebdo attack or the hostage taking jihad so he opted for "oppression"...  they are "oppressed" because they are poor.   They are "oppressed" because there was no foot bath at the airport, no separate swimming pool at the gym for the women, no grocery store that forbids the selling of pork, a magazine who made cartoons about Mohammad oppressed them, the sight of a Jew at a kosher deli oppressed them, a McDonalds on the corner block oppresses them.......take your pick and add to the list.  The excuses for oppression are endless.............


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Read the truth about Catholicism on the thread Jack Chick tracts.
> ...



Seriously!  When you read the tracts?  You won't find it funny.  I'm certain of it.  Enjoy your workout but consider that your inner man needs some attention too.   Buy a bible and start reading - love, Jeremiah


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It is a credo that worked for them during the 
 ""GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST" ---the
issue is ----not defend people----it is    ***DEFEND ISLAM***

a good reason to invade a country during that time was----
there were not enough muslims there---PROVING
that islam is being suppressed


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Isn't it amazing how weak Allah is?  He cannot defend himself.  He cannot speak up for himself.  What can he do?  Anything?  He can't heal, can't deliver, can't protect, cannot save anyone - there is no salvation in this baal god - he's the god that just keeps taking and taking and taking and never gives a thing!   Who in their right mind would want to serve such a weak god that continually needs human beings to protect him?   Seriously!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Regarding history-----you have not stated anything that is news to me------regarding your opinion on Palestine and jews and on ISLAM------you are full of "it"



Yeah, I guess the problem is, when the Zionists kill the Palestinians, are they still entitled to the sympathy card from  70 years ago?  I think not.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Isn't it amazing how weak Allah is? He cannot defend himself. He cannot speak up for himself. What can he do? Anything? He can't heal, can't deliver, can't protect, cannot save anyone - there is no salvation in this baal god - he's the god that just keeps taking and taking and taking and never gives a thing! Who in their right mind would want to serve such a weak god that continually needs human beings to protect him? Seriously!!!



And the same thing can be said about Jehovah.  Watch.  


Isn't it amazing how weak Jehovah is? He cannot defend himself. He cannot speak up for himself. What can he do? Anything? He can't heal, can't deliver, can't protect, cannot save anyone - there is no salvation in this Jesus god - he's the god that just keeps taking and taking and taking and never gives a thing! Who in their right mind would want to serve such a weak god that continually needs human beings to protect him? Seriously!!!


see how that works.  

"My Imaginary friend in the sky can beat up your Imaginary Friend in the sky!" 

Now this Goddess looks like she can kick some ass!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ...Your "War on Islam" will be as much of a farce as the phony war on Christmas...


There is no war on Islam.

But there is a war *BY* Islam - its Militant elements, anyway - on our own modern, secularized Christendom, and its culture and society and inhabitants.

It's just that head-in-the-sand types - blinded by naivete and a lack of skill in recognizing present and potential enemies - cannot conceive nor perceive in this context.

And, as for 'my' so-called War on Islam - you will be hard-pressed to find anything within my own postings which calls for such a war.

No - my own postings call for us to recognize that Militant Islam is a very real and mortal Enemy, and that Islam-at-large is a dogmatic and philosophical Enemy which carries within it the seeds of an endless series of Militancies and outrages and slaughter - animated by the content of their sacred texts, which remains operative in their minds in our present age.



> ...The average Muslim is no different to the average Christian, Jew or Hindu for that matter. Their religion is a part of who they are but it in no way makes them "militant" or supporters of violence in the name of their religion...


Do you comprehend that their sacred texts are absolutely *SATURATED* with calls for Muslims to come to the aid of their co-religionists and that these texts are full to *OVERFLOWING* with permissions to wage war and to slaughter Unbelievers.and to oppress them?

I challenge you to find any other collection of sacred texts - in any other mainstream religion worldwide - that contains anywhere *NEAR* as many such calls-to-war and permissions to wage war and to commit violence against un-believers - in a setting in which such 'calls' and 'permissions' are still broadly *operative* and acceptable on a global scale.

Good luck with that one.

So don't hand me that happy horseshit that Islam and its practitioners are no different in such respects.

Their God and their Founder have come flat-out and said that such things (waging war and committing violence against un-believers) are both acceptable and desirable and that these are also a *duty* of The Faithful... and these things are *STILL* operative and acceptable to that community-of-faith on a global scale.

Apples and oranges... readily discernible to those not blinded by a well-intentioned and naive and honest commitment ot religious egalitarianism without exception, even under circumstances wherein exceptions should probably be made, for the health and safety of the society or culture or nation being assaulted.

We see this much differently, apparently, and I am content that it be so.



> ...Equally so there is no difference worth mentioning between ISIS and the Christian Hutaree militia right here in the USA except for the opportunity to commit violence. Both are just as radical and dangerous. To condemn one while turning a blind eye to the other is farcical...


Faux moral and functional equivalency.

Rather like trying to compare a newborn rattlesnake, in a glass cage, to an adult black mumba coiled-up under your bed-blanket.



> ...There won't be any "War on Islam" but if you want one then you are no better than the criminal a/holes who just murdered innocent people at Charlie Hebdo.


Again, I call for no 'War on Islam'.

But I *DO* call for us to recognize that the Militant element of Islam (and it's huge, in-and-of its own right) is our mortal and permanent Enemy.

And I *DO* call for us to recognize that Islam-at-large is our spiritual and dogmatic and philosophical Enemy - a Warrior Religion with goals and practices and ambitions and beliefs largely divorced from our own and hostile to and incompatible with The West.

You confuse _War_ with _Naming an Enemy_.

During the Cold War, The West perceived the Soviet Union as The Enemy, but did not declare war upon it.

Our slow but inevitable conclusion that Islam is the Enemy of The West does not ipso facto lead to War.

It merely leads to long-term and persistent vigilance directed towards their domains.

Islam is not our friend.

Islam is diametrically opposed to The West.

Always has been - for the past 1300 years - and always will be.

There have been - and will be - peaks and valleys of such hostility - but it will never end.

Islam has been under the heel of European Imperialism for much of the past two or three centuries, until the end of WWII, within the realm of Living Memory.

Well, it's out from under that heel now, it's in the process of re-awakening and re-militarizing, it's pissed, and recent interventions are merely the excuse ju jour.

But the hostility and animosity and destructive intent is always there, active, or dormant, awaiting the next burst of such activity.

No point in pretending otherwise and deluding ourselves still further, to our own very great detriment.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ...Your "War on Islam" will be as much of a farce as the phony war on Christmas...
> ...


So close and yet you just can bring yourself to acknowledge the true nature of the problem. You can not compare Islam to a political state, a military force, or an economic condition. Islam is a religion. There is no militant/non-militant Muslim, only Muslim. If there is a line between the two please let me know what it is. You pull back right before the truth because of the implications of that truth. The truth will not change just because you wish it were not so however.

For example, if there is a community of a thousand or so Muslims, can one say, "Well there will be no suicide bomber coming out of that community because they are non-militant Muslims." or "Their mosque does not teach that the killings in Paris were justifiable and appropriate because they are the non-militant kind of Muslims."?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> ...So close and yet you just can bring yourself to acknowledge the true nature of the problem...


The crux of the problem is Islamic dogma and philosophy as this pertains to un-believers.

What do *YOU* see as the 'true nature of the problem'?


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > ...So close and yet you just can bring yourself to acknowledge the true nature of the problem...
> ...


The nature of the problem is that Satan is real.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Top ministers in the French government were scheduled to hold an emergency session on Saturday to discuss measures to prevent a repeat of the attacks, which shocked the country and raised questions about why law enforcement agencies had failed to thwart terrorism suspects who had been well known to the police and intelligence services.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-attack-paris-search.html?_r=0​The ungodly will never ultimately defeat followers of Satan or followers of God. Followers of Satan will never ultimately defeat followers of God. Unfortunately right not we have the ungodly trying to figure out how Satan got past them once again.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Finally over it. Christians haven't been doing that shit for 500 years. It's your Muslim brethren that are living in the dark ages.
> ...


Joe,

The _"Gott Mit Uns"_ buckle was standard throughout the Wehrmacht, which eventually included the SS, who were mainly and almost exclusively responsible for the genocidal purges.  The ordinary German soldiers, sailors, and airmen had no part in those activities.  They were too busy fighting a war.  

It's important that you understand what happened in Germany under Hitler could very well happen right here.  All it would take is a long-term economic depression and the rise of a charismatic political figure with world domination in mind   Rest assured there are plenty of Americans who would eagerly fall in line with genocidal purges and all that goes with such pathological militancy.  

If so many decent Americans could fall in line with and be swayed by the perverse ambitions of a relatively limited nitwit like George W. Bush, with the revelations of Abu Ghraib atrocities in mind imagine what an intelligent, charismatic psychopath could lead them to do.  The fact is the German people were no more responsible for what happened under Hitler and Goering than are the American people responsible for what went on under Bush and Cheney.  

The only reason it didn't reach such proportions here is the Germans didn't have television and the Internet.  What they had was a nation on the verge of ruin and the arrival of a strong leader who promised them salvation and glory.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

MikeK said:


> Joe,
> 
> The _"Gott Mit Uns"_ buckle was standard throughout the Wehrmacht, which eventually included the SS, who were mainly and almost exclusively responsible for the genocidal purges. The ordinary German soldiers, sailors, and airmen had no part in those activities. They were too busy fighting a war.



I don't buy that.  SS, Wehrmacht, civilians.  They all knew what Hitler was about and they went along with it anyway.  Most of them followed him to the bloody end, a few tried to kill him AFTER Germany started losing the war.   They were Christians and they were all perfectly good with killing the Jews.  

You see, I don't buy the whole "Germans were innocent until Hitler came along".  We all look at that screaming footage and say, "Yeah, man, Hitler was crazy", but he really reflected what German culture was like- militaristic, expansionist, anti-Semitic.  

I would say the  same about Bush.  Heck, I voted for that idiot twice.  And frankly, he was where the country wanted to be at that point.  

When government goes wrong, we all try to act like children who ate too much candy and blame someone else.


----------



## Marianne (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, this is not the magazine's responsibility.  This is solely the responsibility of mad dog cowards who think a cartoon justifies murder.
> ...



I'd like to point out that this magazine has published satire of all religions and yet the one that shot the place up was Islam. Maybe it's time Islam take responsibility for their endless butthurt and lack of valuing human life and join the human race. It's a flipping cartoon on a piece of paper in the 21st century. To kill someone over that is asinine.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Wrong, someone is feeding you that verse out of context, he  says to live by these  commandments
Christ's authority surpasses that of the Law

5:17-20 - "You must not think I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to complete them. Indeed, I assure you that, while Heaven and earth last, the Law will not lose a single dot or comma until its purpose is complete. This means that whoever now relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men to do the same will himself be called least in Heaven. But whoever teaches and practises them will be called great in the kingdom of Heaven. For I tell you that your goodness must be a far better thing then the goodness of the scribes and Pharisees before you can set foot in the kingdom of Heaven at all!

5:21-22  "You have heard that it was said to the people in the old days, 'You shall not murder', and anyone who does must stand his trial. But I say to you that anyone who is angry with his brother must stand his trial; anyone who contemptuously calls his brother a fool must face the supreme court; and anyone who looks on his brother as a lost soul is himself heading straight for the fire of destruction.

5:23-24 - "So that if, while you are offering your gift at the altar, you should remember that your brother has something against you, you must leave your gift there before the altar and go away. Make your peace with your brother first, then come and offer your gift."

5:25-26 - "Come to terms quickly with your opponent while you have the chance, or else he may hand you over to the judge and the judge in turn hand you over to the officer of the court and you will be thrown into prison. Believe me, you will never get out again till you have paid your last farthing!"

5:27-28 - "You have heard that it was said to the people in the old days, 'You shall not commit adultery'. But I say to you that every man who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her - in his heart.

5:29-30 - "Yes, if your right eye leads you astray pluck it out and throw it away; it is better for you to lose one of your members than that your whole body should be thrown on to the rubbish-heap. "Yes, if your right hand leads you astray cut it off and throw it away; it is better for you to lose one of your members than that your whole body should go to the rubbish-heap.

5:31-32 - "It also used to be said that 'Whoever divorces his wife, let him give her a certificate of divorce'. But I say to you that whoever divorces his wife except on the ground of unfaithfulness is making her an adulteress. And whoever marries the woman who has been divorced also commits adultery.

5:33-37  "Again, you have heard that the people in the old days were told - 'You shall not swear falsely, but shall perform your oaths to the Lord', but I say to you, don't use an oath at all. Don't swear by Heaven for it is God's throne, nor by the earth for it is his footstool, nor by Jerusalem for it is the city of the great king. No, and don't swear by your own head, for you cannot make a single hair - white or black! Whatever you have to say let your 'yes' be a plain 'yes' and your 'no' a plain 'no' - anything more than this has a taint of evil.

5:38-39 - "You have heard that it used to be said 'An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth', but I tell you, don't resist the man who wants to harm you. If a man hits your right cheek, turn the other one to him as well.

5:40-42 - "If a man wants to sue you for your coat, let him have it and your overcoat as well. If anybody forces you to go a mile with him, do more - go two miles with him. Give to the man who asks anything from you, and don't turn away from the man who wants to borrow."

5:43-45 - "You have heard that it used to be said, 'You shall love your neighbour', and 'hate your enemy', but I tell you, Love your enemies, and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may be sons of your Heavenly Father. For he makes the sun rise upon evil men as well as good, and he sends his rain upon honest and dishonest men alike.

5:46-48 - For if you love only those who love you, what credit is that to you? Even tax-collectors do that! And if you exchange greetings only with your own circle, are you doing anything exceptional? Even the pagans do that much. No, you are to be perfect, like your Heavenly Father.




JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to use the Bible for its verses, at least study it first. Those are from the old testament. As I told Joe earlier in the thread. The New Testament takes precedence. Sadly, you haven't a clue on something you wish to use against Christians. Sadly for you.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to use the Bible for its verses, at least study it first. Those are from the old testament. As I told Joe earlier in the thread. The New Testament takes precedence. Sadly, you haven't a clue on something you wish to use against Christians. Sadly for you.
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Marianne said:


> I'd like to point out that this magazine has published satire of all religions and yet the one that shot the place up was Islam. Maybe it's time Islam take responsibility for their endless butthurt and lack of valuing human life and join the human race. It's a flipping cartoon on a piece of paper in the 21st century. To kill someone over that is asinine.


Muslims don't care if the filthy magazine insults other religions. That's their problem. 

The French government needs to pass new laws that make insulting Islam and the Prophet a hate crime.

That would solve the problem. .....


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

9 people attempting to use a false premise of Christianity is not the eqivalent, not anywhere near.  Even moderates of Islam believe shari'a should and will become the law of the world.  And many seem to applaud-even if not publicly, every conquest their radicals make.





Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

So enact a law within shari'a.  Nope, not gonna happen.





Sunni Man said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to point out that this magazine has published satire of all religions and yet the one that shot the place up was Islam. Maybe it's time Islam take responsibility for their endless butthurt and lack of valuing human life and join the human race. It's a flipping cartoon on a piece of paper in the 21st century. To kill someone over that is asinine.
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Roman imposters who came in as wolves in sheeps clothing made their own story



That would be Saul/Paul, right?

BTW France is a Catholic nation by and large. Just thought you should know that given that this thread is about France.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I was addressing the thread by pointing out that Christians are also terrorists and have murdered innocent Americans right in this country. But you don't want to address that elephant in the room because it makes you uncomfortable to face the truth about your religion.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



So are you saying that your religion is a cartoon?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



another  "i got the exception that proves the rule", jerk


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Rosie, no one does astute observations like you do.  You are a treasured gem.
My comment about you, Rosie...

You can spell out in half a sentence what takes others a book to accomplish and still?  No cigar.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Rosie, no one does astute observations like you do.  You are a treasured gem.
> My comment about you, Rosie...
> 
> You can spell out in half a sentence what takes others a book to accomplish and still?  No cigar.



aw shucks   ~~~~~    uhm..........give the cigar to penny---
she needs a good smoke


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ...Your "War on Islam" will be as much of a farce as the phony war on Christmas...
> ...



Yes, you did declare a "war on Islam" in post #845;

Mass shooting in France at magazine that published Mohammed cartoons Page 29 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



> Not anywhere *NEAR* enough.
> 
> We - collectively, The West, a.k.a. Secularized Christendom - need to begin *NAMING* the Enemy.
> 
> ...



By doing that you are no different than the a/holes who committed those crimes in France in the name of their religion. 

You are just as intolerant and bigoted as they are. You want to kill innocent Muslims who have never done anything whatsoever except that they belong to a religion that you are taking out of context and demonizing. 

You are just the same as those terrorists in your thinking. You want to wipe out 1.5 billion innocents because, and let's be quite frank here, you are scared of them.

You stand a better chance of being gunned down by someone carrying a concealed weapon than you do of ever even meeting a terrorist but you are literally messing your underwear at the thought that they might do something in your home town. 

So my advice to you is to grow a pair and then deal with reality. Muslims are just ordinary people; Denigrating an entire religion and it's adherents because of disinformation you are gullible enough to believe on a bigoted website is not how a real man behaves.  

Islam is the fastest growing religion in the world today and you need to deal with that reality.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Rosie, no one does astute observations like you do.  You are a treasured gem.
> ...



Are you always so thoughtful?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



yes------gem that I am........


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Derideo----your post is many faceted------idiotic,  vulgar ---
and utterly illogical


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



BZZZT Wrong!

Pointing out that ALL religions have fanatics that commit acts of violence in the name of their deity means that no religion can claim to be "holier than thou" in this regard. 

But I guess that point went clear over your head, right?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





RandomVariable said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



You've nailed it.  The nature of the problem is that Satan is real.   Excellent answer!  You're right, RV!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Your opinion is duly noted but since you failed to be specific there is nothing to address.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



It's not a valid point.      cultures vary,  ideologies vary, 
groups of people vary.     Idiots like to claim 

    WE IS ALL DA SAME ----in fact even YOU resorted to the
       very thuggish filth characteristic of debased cultures
                    "there is more of us and we is gonna get you"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



BZZZT  Wrong you are.

Nothing goes over Rosie's head.  You'll find that out in due time.  Much to your dismay. (I'm forecasting here... )


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> The nature of the problem is that Satan is real.



There is no more evidence for the existence of Satan than there is for the existence of your God.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2015)

Wildman said:


> if you did not read it, you too are going to be sent to HELL!!



This discussion loses it's rational value when other posters begin speculating when or if other posters are going to hell or not.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That makes no sense whatsoever.

Would you care to try again only this time using coherent thoughts in sentences instead of bumper sticker sound bites?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Satan is an agent   (in its original form) ----it means
"accuser"  in the sense of  something like the   DA. 
It points out and points to ------the evil inclinations of
each person---------as in----HE DONE IT----bad guy did
it again........... but it its original conceptualized form---
not a free agent.      it can be dissolved by divine will ----sorta.      Somehow it is needed for metaphysical balance
and the existence of freewill


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ok, so perhaps there aren't militant Wiccans out there. I should have qualified my statement with major organized religions have fanatics that commit violence in the name of their deity.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > if you did not read it, you too are going to be sent to HELL!!
> ...



but i


Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



go right ahead and make a fool of yourself.       gee----you know a case of a nut with psychotic delusions who thinks
"god"   told him to kill someone------so that is the same as
the current Phenomenon of massive, organized ongoing Islamic terrorism.       Kinda like   Goebbels claiming that in 1860 a jew killed a Lutheran


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


In my KJV 1611 reprint (sort of) it lists the other interpretation of Satan as first used in the book of Job as 'adversary'. I believe that interpretation most aptly describes Satan. I also do not think anyone would argue that the deity of Islam is an adversary to God.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Following God's wishes, as best I know how, if someone prints a magazine insulting my God 'mr. printer guy' will not be might friend. My God might hit him with a bus, my God might send him to hell when he dies, or my God might have some higher purpose for the guy and send him to heaven and me to hell. I do not know. And I am sure not going to go out and shoot the guy. I believe in my God. I believe he can do all things. I know I am not Judge on earth.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



yes-----adversary is a good translation-----it is actually the same as  "accuser"  in law------the   district attorney is the
adversary or accuser      -----you is the accused or---defendant       In the original form------the   satan guy is
a divine machination--------like the damned district attorney
was created by uncle sam


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Interesting   POV-----it is precisely so described in the
ancient literature----MOST penalties that people get hit with come from    "heaven"-------courts on the ground deal with only a small portion of the stuff.   -----the big penalty is-----
short life and no children ---BUT----it is possible that a short life and no children is not a penalty -----kinda. -----
there are all kinds if involved discussions-----generally
the best outcome is kids and long life--------(so much time
to cook and sew lost buttons)


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


When Hitler just happens to step out of room right before a bomb to kill him goes off that is Satan. That is not an accuser, that is an adversary to God. True?


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


No 'ancient literature' required. It is how it is explained in the OT.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Wildman said:
> ...



Your ignorance is your problem. Try googling the Hutarees. And no, they are not the only one out there either. The only difference between them and ISIS is the opportunity to impose their beliefs at the point of a gun.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Congratulations, you are not a religious fanatic. Only about 0.00001% of the population is a religious fanatic but I might be exaggerating that a bit since I haven't checked my math.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You don't consider witchcraft violent?  I suppose this is another example of "tolerance" on your part?   Amazing, Derideo.  Look up John Todd and let him fill you in on the non violence of Witchcraft in America.  Okay?   Thanks for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Top ministers in the French government were scheduled to hold an emergency session on Saturday to discuss measures to prevent a repeat of the attacks, which shocked the country and raised questions about why law enforcement agencies had failed to thwart terrorism suspects who had been well known to the police and intelligence services.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-attack-paris-search.html?_r=0​The ungodly will never ultimately defeat followers of Satan or followers of God. Followers of Satan will never ultimately defeat followers of God. Unfortunately right not we have the ungodly trying to figure out how Satan got past them once again.



Let me ask you a question.  When did you get saved, RV?  You accepted Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Your math?  You might want to check your sources instead!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



So now, suddenly, you agree that religions have fanatics that resort to violence in the name of their deity, Jeri? A little consistency here would go a long way. 

And I was being facetious by singling out Wiccans. I appreciate that might not have been readily apparent so I gave you the benefit of the doubt. 

Peace
DT


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Exactly who do you believe your witchcraft friends are serving, Derideo?  You must be kidding me!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



the witchcraft that is called witchcraft in the bible is actually necromancy-----not magic potions or love charms or rabbits' feet


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



goths I have encountered looked like they were serving weird hair and nail salons------and way out fashion industry----and really scary make-up


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



So now suddenly there are no Christian fanatics, Hindu fanatics or Jewish fanatics that commit acts of violence in the name of their deity?

None of that happens anywhere in the world?

Only Islamists are responsible for 100% of religious inspired violence?

What "source" are you using?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Their deity is just as imaginary as your, Jeri. Neither of you can produce a shred a evidence to demonstrate they exist.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Facetious?   I'd say it was something else motivating you. Out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks...... you know.

To be clear - I've never heard of a Satanist that was not a serial killer, Derideo.  Because Satan's requirement for blood sacrifice isn't a one time deal.  Furthermore, I have never met a witch that wasn't full of hatred for Christians and fanatical.  Not one.  If you are into the occult - you are a fanatic by the very definition - (excessive enthusiasm for something) - and if you are not up on your astrology and exact in what you are doing - that factors in because there is no room for error with the occult.  Your a slave of Satan  - whether you know it or not.  

Note> I am not seeking your approval or anyone else's here so do not concern yourself with giving me the benefit of the doubt.  I do not need it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Who are you trying to convince here, De?  Yourself or others?   I believe you are not so convinced as to what you claim not to believe.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Excuse me?  Are you reading this thread and my responses to you?  I just told you satanists are fanatics, witches are fanatics, in any cult, false religion you'll find fanatics, Derideo.    Jim Jones the communist was a satanist and a fanatic that led others to their deaths.  Look at the fruit.  Are all Muslims fanatics?  No.  I know of Muslims who do not attend a mosque and only claim having been born into the religion.  They have no interest in it. I would not say that is a fanatic.  Not at all.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Exactly why do you have a photo of Welfare Queen Avie entitled Racist hall of Shame?   Is this your example of tolerance on display?  I find it selective at best, Derideo.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Seriously?

Why doesn't the FBI just visit this website and then they can catch all of the serial killers out there all at once?

Official Church of Satan Website churchofsatan.com


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



It takes hard reproducible evidence to convince me, Jeri. 

None of that exists when it comes to any deity, yours included.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



When I started the thread I was calling out all of the USMB racists. However WQ took it upon himself to defend the USMB racists only to be discovered to the poster child for USMB racists. So that is how he earned that distinction.

And no, I am not in the least bit tolerant of racists. I make no bones about that either. Racists are despicable and should be exposed for what they are IMO.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Top ministers in the French government were scheduled to hold an emergency session on Saturday to discuss measures to prevent a repeat of the attacks, which shocked the country and raised questions about why law enforcement agencies had failed to thwart terrorism suspects who had been well known to the police and intelligence services.
> ...


Never been saved. Heck, this time last year I was agnostic. God told me to read the OT about spring of last year. He has kept me away from the NT and what little I have read I find inconsistent with the OT. I still do not get the whole concept of JC. My biggest question of JC is, why?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Interesting. You were an agnostic and God told you to read the old testament last spring?  God would not be keeping you away from the New Testament, RV.  Read it and start with the book of John.  That is what is going to answer your questions about Jesus Christ.  You WILL understand who Jesus is.  YOU WILL.   Read it and I am going to be keeping you in my prayers.  I am glad to hear you are reading the Bible.  That is Good news. VERY.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


When I say I am a radical religious nut it is funny but it is not a joke. I guess you assume religious fanatical equals violent. Not necessarily.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


No. He's pretty specific. Currently my task is Job apparently. Oh, and it is not like God told me something last spring. We talk all the time.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ...Yes, you did declare a "war on Islam" in post #845...


You either mis-read #845 or you are a liar. Either way, you're wrong.



> ...By doing that you are no different than the a/holes who committed those crimes in France in the name of their religion...


Given that you're wrong about my declaring (or advocating for declaring) war against Islam, your conclusion here is invalid, as well.



> ...You are just as intolerant and bigoted as they are. You want to kill innocent Muslims who have never done anything whatsoever except that they belong to a religion that you are taking out of context and demonizing...


You lie.



> ...You are just the same as those terrorists in your thinking. You want to wipe out 1.5 billion innocents because, and let's be quite frank here, you are scared of them...


You lie.



> ...You stand a better chance of being gunned down by someone carrying a concealed weapon than you do of ever even meeting a terrorist but you are literally messing your underwear at the thought that they might do something in your home town...


You lie.



> ...So my advice to you is to grow a pair and then deal with reality. Muslims are just ordinary people; Denigrating an entire religion and it's adherents because of disinformation you are gullible enough to believe on a bigoted website is not how a real man behaves...


America, and The West at large, have had quite enough of your mindless defense of Islam, despite growing slaughter and evidence to the contrary, not to mention the intellectual deficiency and cowardice that accompanies an inability to face Reality and to recognize and name a mortal Enemy. Fortunately, your kind do not run things.



> ...Islam is the fastest growing religion in the world today and you need to deal with that reality.


Wake us up when that 1.6 billions catches up with the world's 2.2 billion Christians.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



While you might not personally be violent religious fanatics support violence in the name of their deity. And yes, that makes you complicit in the violence.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yes, you did declare a "war on Islam" in post #845...
> ...



Drowning in denial doesn't alter the facts. Either retract what you posted or it stands as is. Merely calling me a liar won't alter the hate that you posted and the call for war against 1.5 billion innocent people.

But that is your problem, not mine. I am a realist and know that Muslims are no different to anyone else. Yes, they have their fanatics but so do Christians, Jews and Hindus. Fanatics that commit acts of violence are criminals and will be dealt with as such. Your hate inspired war will never transpire.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Suicide bombing inside northern Lebanon coffee shop kills 7
http://www.ibtimes.com/tripoli-cafe-bombing-nine-dead-35-wounded-suicide-bombing-linked-historic-alawite-1779610
http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2015/01/10/10-year-old-suicide-bomber-in-nigeria.html
8 killed in two bombings around Baghdad Toronto Star



There were more than 500 suicide bombings in 2014.  Show me where they were perpetrated  by Christians, Jews, and Hindus.  All the links above have been reported in the last 4 hours.



Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Guys, don't let fools like this lib walk you down the garden path.
He seeks to put us all asleep, and make us believe that Islam TODAY, is no different than other religions.
It's best to turn your back on people like this.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Suicide bombing inside northern Lebanon coffee shop kills 7
> http://www.ibtimes.com/tripoli-cafe-bombing-nine-dead-35-wounded-suicide-bombing-linked-historic-alawite-1779610
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2015/01/10/10-year-old-suicide-bomber-in-nigeria.html
> 8 killed in two bombings around Baghdad Toronto Star
> ...



Hindu violence against Muslims has been ongoing for decades. Simply because you are unaware of it doesn't mean that it hasn't been happening.

Religious violence in India - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Christian militias in the Central African Republic have been murdering Muslims just because they are Muslims. And the Muslims have been responding in kind.

Religious violence in CAR plagues most abandoned people on earth - CNN.com

So cherry picking one specific kind of religious inspired violence is disingenuous. 

It is happening worldwide and between all of the major religions.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Unfortunately for ignoramuses like yourself there is the internet where you can easily locate news reports of religious violence happening worldwide.

Just because that religious violence doesn't fit in with your personal anti Muslim agenda is your problem, not mine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Wrong, someone is feeding you that verse out of context, he says to live by these commandments
> Christ's authority surpasses that of the Law



Hey, you know, you can do a document dump, but you know what isn't there. 

"Hey remember when my Dad said he'd kill the shit out of you for committing adultery or being a witch or sticking it in another man's poopy-hole?  Well, we totally don't have to kill you anymore."  

Nope. That appears nowhere in the Gospels.  Jesus never revoked the old laws.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ...Drowning in denial doesn't alter the facts. Either retract what you posted or it stands as is...


Naming an Enemy (as I did in #845) is a far cry from declaring (or advocating for) War.

Your inability to distinguish between the two is your cross (or crescent?) to bear, not mine.



> ...Merely calling me a liar won't alter the hate that you posted and the call for war against 1.5 billion innocent people...


Naming an Enemy (as I did in #845) is a far cry from declaring (or advocating for) War.

Your inability to distinguish between the two is your cross (or crescent?) to bear, not mine.



> ...But that is your problem, not mine...


Given that I do not HAVE a problem... given that I did NOT declare nor advocate for war in #845 - either explicitly nor implicitly - it looks like the problem is yours, after all.



> ...I am a realist and know that Muslims are no different to anyone else...


No, you are not a Realist... you have your head in the sand.



> ...Yes, they have their fanatics but so do Christians, Jews and Hindus...


Care to count-up the number of acts of large-scale worldwide religiously-driven terrorism committed by Muslims in recent decades, versus the numbers committed by Christians, Jews and Hindus?

Wanna lose?



> ...Fanatics that commit acts of violence are criminals and will be dealt with as such...


Fanatics that control entire Muslim countries and regions and that command Muslim armies and militias actively engaged in large-scale warfare and terrorism operations are, indeed, criminals, as well as being valid military war-targets.



> ...Your hate inspired war will never transpire.


I wage no war nor call for war against Islam.

But I DO label Islam as our (The West's) spiritual and cultural and philosophical Enemy.

And I DO label Militant Islam as our actual and mortal Enemy - in a very real military sense.

Militant Islam will end-up dominating mainstream Islam.

When that happens, there may, indeed, be war, although it will not be The West (modern, secularized Christendom) that starts it.

The hate oozing up from the philosophical roots of Islam is the breast-milk of Militant Islam.

And, unless mainstream Islam manages to wean its misbegotten offspring off the teat - and undergo serious modernizing and reform, Islam remains a serious threat.

Your foolhardy faux equivalencies and attempts to portray Islam-at-large as non-threatening, as a spiritual and philosophical baseline, no longer signifies like it once did.

Your arguments are being swept aside by modern history and recent events, and relegated to the back burner as well-intentioned but simplistic, naive and gravely flawed.

Miltant Islam is our mortal Enemy.

Mainstream Islam is our spiritual and philosophical Enemy.

The former deserves our best efforts to kill it.

The latter deserves our most serious and sustained watchfulness and skepticism.

Any other portrayal of what I have said - or my intentions - is in error.

Or the result of outright lying, in an attempt to discredit a position or a colleague.

You have been caught lying, in intentionally and falsely attempting to portray my #845 as a declaration of war against Islam.

When one is caught in a lie, it is valid to label that person as a Liar.

Again... your problem, not mine.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Only to those that wish to misinterpret Jesus' teachings...





JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, someone is feeding you that verse out of context, he says to live by these commandments
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ...Drowning in denial doesn't alter the facts. Either retract what you posted or it stands as is...
> ...



You are obviously ignorant of the ongoing violence that Hindus have been waging against Muslims for the last 6 decades. Just as you are ignorant of the other religious violence that is ongoing. What do think is happening in Gaza? How how about in the middle of Africa?

So once again you made a statement based upon nothing but undiluted ignorance just as you have about Islam.

Perhaps the worst aspect of this is that your ignorance is self imposed and willful. You have no interest whatsoever in trying to learn anything at all about the 1.5 billion people you have declared to be your "enemy". Are you even aware that you have just declared a couple of million of your fellow Americans your "enemy"?

So yes, you are identical in attitude to those who committed murder in France because you are intolerant and ignorant.

And yes, you are the problem because you refuse to educate yourself.

Fortunately the  majority of Americans are better people than you are and yes, I am including the American Muslim population in that majority.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2015)

Is there anyone going to provide an explanation as to why Noomi is responsible or connected in any way to what sick terrorist murderers do.

Noomi 10512380 





Noomi said:


> Such sick scum do not represent my religion.



RV 10512495 





RandomVariable said:


> Does your deity say to kill all non-believers?



RV 10512534 





RandomVariable said:


> From all I have read of you posts Noomi you are a very nice person. These people may not represent your beliefs or your values but they do indeed represent your religion.



iros 10512601 





irosie91 said:


> what difference does it make if Noomi is a nice person or not? She just lied. She knows that people in muslim countries are killed for alleged insults against muhummad or islam or the Koran or even ------against a muslim by a non-muslim. Some people tend to do whatever their religion claims is "right"------no matter where they are. The terrorists in France were doing the ISLAMIC THING--. The Islamic thing will continue to be done until lots and lots of muslim clerics declare "lots of shariah is no
> damned good" don't hold your breath



RV 10512649 





RandomVariable said:


> You are right in what you say. I actually do not know what difference it makes. I would hope it does but I do not think so.



NF 10513380 





NotfooledbyW said:


> Every terrorist that *murders* other human beings _*because*_ they have *become offended *is not practicing the same Islam as Naomi apparently does.



Deri 10513380 





Derideo_Te said:


> The average Muslim is no different to the average Christian, Jew or Hindu for that matter. Their religion is a part of who they are but it in no way makes them "militant" or supporters of violence in the name of their religion.



WM 10513676 





Wildman said:


> sooooo !! you are a muslime ??????



WM 10513788 





Wildman said:


> *so there it is, and from what i read, Noomi is bound for HELL !!*



Jere 10513790 





Jeremiah said:


> Everything I have read from Noomi tells me she is a very gentle hearted, caring individual with enormous potential to be whatever she wanted to be in life. She is a very intelligent young woman and I wish her the best - which means for her own good - I am hoping she will decide not to continue in Islam. I do not wish to offend Noomi - but I do want her to know the truth because I care about her.



Jere 10513814 





Jeremiah said:


> It sounds as if you are almost delighted to say such a thing and I fail to find the humor in it, Wildman. I think Noomi was discovering her own spirituality and went down the wrong road but it is nothing that could not be amended within a split second decision! Jesus Christ came to save Noomi not leave her condemned in her sins. If you are not born again, Wildman? Noomi is no more lost than you are! We all have to be born again and receive Christ for the remission of our sins. All of us. Not some of us. Not a few of us. We all must be born again! The LORD loves Noomi. So knock it off.



WM 10513839 





Wildman said:


> if you are intelligent enough, read this in it's entirety: The Quran s Verses of Violence.       if you did not read it, you too are going to be sent to HELL!!



Jere 10513886 





Jeremiah said:


> The only thing that will send someone to hell is rejecting Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior of their life. Refusing to abide in Christ and Keep His Word. That is the only thing that will send a person to hell. There are many Christians in hell because they refused to live for Christ and abide in Him. They decided to turn away from Him and live for themselves preferring the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the boastful pride of life. The road is narrow. Not wide. NARROW.
> 
> No one can murder their way into heaven and no one should believe that there is a brothel in heaven with sex as a reward for those who do jihad. The bible is very clear there is no sex in heaven. We will not even be thinking of such things in heaven. We will have a new glorified body.



WM 10513896 





Wildman said:


> no mater what you say, the koran is supreme, as long as Noomi remains a muslime......, *Noomi is going to HELL !!*



NF 10516396 





NotfooledbyW said:


> This discussion loses it's rational value when other posters begin speculating when or if other posters are going to hell or not.



Can we keep the discussion to rational verifiable arguments?   There is no way that I know of that us earthbound mortals can venture into Hell to see if failure to read a certain book causes a soul to end up there.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

Why are you so fearful to either see or admit the truth? You must honestly believe if we are only kind and leave the middle east,  they will just leave us alone.   Sadly, that is not the case
Now you can argue with yourself.



Derideo_Te said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Why are you so fearful to either see or admit the truth? You must honestly believe if we are only kind and leave the middle east,  they will just leave us alone.   Sadly, that is not the case
> Now you can argue with yourself.
> 
> 
> ...



Your source has zero credibility and by referencing it you have severely damaged your own. Have a nice day.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 10, 2015)

There are those that are muslim that wish for no violence, but they have allowed the others to speak for them.  And even with that, do remember  that practicing Islams' do believe that the world must one day all live by shari'a.





NotfooledbyW said:


> Is there anyone going to provide an explanation as to why Noomi is responsible or connected in any way to what sick terrorist murderers do.
> 
> Noomi 10512380
> 
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> Is there anyone going to provide an explanation as to why Noomi is responsible or connected in any way to what sick terrorist murderers do.
> 
> Noomi 10512380
> 
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so fearful to either see or admit the truth? You must honestly believe if we are only kind and leave the middle east,  they will just leave us alone.   Sadly, that is not the case
> ...



You have a closed mind.  Anything that does not agree with your own truth you reject, De.  That is not healthy and it is not going to help you to understand the magnitude of the problem facing Western civilization.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 10, 2015)

Anjem Choudary is a loon-boon, everybody knows that. Trouble is that, he's so outspoken and free about his fanatic lunacy, people say - "Eh, he's just one of the most insane ones, most people aren't like that". But he represents a movement that DOES exist, and there are those who secretly cheer for him, even though on the outside they say they don't. There was the video when he converted a young British boy to Islam, kid couldn't be more than 12, the poor thing almost peed his pants when he mumbled the Takbir, and all the nutjobs yelled "Allah Akbar", happy they converted him, even though he probably knew nothing about what he just said and went to his momma crying his ass off.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Ironic!

Didn't we already expose Fauxnews as not being a reliable source for your posts earlier today? Given that your sources are Fauxnews and cartoons I will stick with my own which are global in nature and don't have a partisan political bias.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Is there anyone going to provide an explanation as to why Noomi is responsible or connected in any way to what sick terrorist murderers do.
> 
> Noomi 10512380
> 
> ...


If a person gives to a 'charity' who states that its main goal is to commits atrocities and does so, even if that person does not a condone that aspect of the charity, is that person at all responsible for the atrocities? Perhaps if one does not believe in Satan one might can say this does not apply but even then it is a bit hard to do.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I'm not talking about Fox news!  I cannot stand Fox News!  I am talking about YOU!  I have been reading you all day, Derideo!  There is no getting through here!  Rosie got shot down.  I got shot down.  Anyone who disagrees with you is simply wrong in your mind!  Why?  Because you have a closed mind on the matter.  Listen!   I'm not your enemy!  Satan - who you do not believe in - is your enemy - those he has bound in cults such as Islam - are the enemy - and I know that you do not think so - so once again we are at a stalemate.  What is true is first off - I care very much what happens to you eternally - that is no joke - I am very much concerned about what's going on with you - second - I apologise for coming off short -rude - whatever I was doing today - I feel like I scribbled my inside with a pen and need to get that off my conscience.  I apologise for being rude.  It isn't acceptable.  We're miles apart on the issues but I understand you believe you are right.  So we'll leave it at that.  And for the record - I do not watch Fox and I cannot stand Fox - they could have possibly gotten something right however - even a broken clock is right twice a day.

My news source is Steve Malzberg.  I absolutely love the guy!  He delivers the news and is not afraid to tell things as they are.  Fox is full of Catholics shmoozing the Pope.  Despicable.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 10, 2015)

Hero hostage grabbed jihadi s Kalashnikov and fired... it jammed and cost him his life Daily Mail Online


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jeri, you have nothing to apologize for and no, you haven't been rude at all. 

Rosie, on the other hand... 

Yes, we are miles apart and please don't be concerned on my behalf. I am more than capable of being responsible for myself. 

Glad to hear that you can't stand Fauxnews. If I misinterpreted your response to that post it was unintentional. I don't know anything about Steve Malzberg so the smart move on my part is not to comment. 

Oh, and while I am not Catholic, and never will be, I do admire this latest Pope for his humanity and honesty. He is cleaning the Vatican and that is long overdue IMO. Hopefully his actions and words will resonate and we might have a saner society because of him. On the downside he is the "last pope" on father malacchy's list so who knows what comes next.  Only kidding. Not even the Vatican gives it any credence.

Peace
DT


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 10, 2015)

In case you missed it a Muslim man was the hero of the Paris grocery store siege


----------



## Lipush (Jan 10, 2015)

I believe the hero was the man who tried to snatch the weapon and engage the terrorist, while shielding a 3 year old boy.

However, what the worker did is worth of respecting, nontheless.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 10, 2015)

Breaking News Feed on Twitter BREAKING Terror sleeper cells have been activated in France over the last 24 hours police source tells CNN 

All Jews should leave France immediately.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


You have zero understanding of the degree to which I have studied and understand Islam at large.

Your simple-minded falling back upon personal insult, baseless allegations, and outright lying about declarations and intent, and your inability to distinguish between declaring a belief-system an Enemy versus declaring war upon actual people, show you up for the intellectual coward and mental deficient that you have manifested as during the course of this exchange.

Furthermore, I am not 'into' endless automatic gainsay... especially with proven liars and Muslim apologists.

My arguments will have to stand or fall upon their own merits, in the eyes of others, your own whiny protestations notwithstanding.

This sequence is terminated.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2015)

depo 10517715 





depotoo said:


> There are those that are muslim that wish for no violence, but they have allowed the others to speak for them. .



Not Noomi: 





Noomi said:


> Such sick scum do not represent my religion.



Let's discuss someone who is here.

depo 10517715 





depotoo said:


> And even with that, do remember that practicing Islams' do believe that the world must one day all live by shari'a.



I'll have to defer to Noomi on whether she believes in that. Perhaps she does. Why can't she want it to happen peacefully?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Only to those that wish to misinterpret Jesus' teachings...]



Or people who want to give Jesus credit for societal changes he had nothing to do with.  

Jesus didn't say squat about Slavery.  He didn't say anything about ending the burning of witches.   Jesus didn't change and the bible didn't change, WE did.  We realized one person owning another was wrong and there weren't really witches.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to point out that this magazine has published satire of all religions and yet the one that shot the place up was Islam. Maybe it's time Islam take responsibility for their endless butthurt and lack of valuing human life and join the human race. It's a flipping cartoon on a piece of paper in the 21st century. To kill someone over that is asinine.
> ...



And since Islam doesn't deserve special treatment over other religions, French have said, fuck Islam and fuck Mohammad too.  Anybody who doesn't like it can get the fuck out.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 10, 2015)

"In the photo - 2009, the Elysee Palace. The French President Nicolas Sarkozy shakes hands with future terrorists Amedie Coulibaly, who killed a policewoman in Monzhur and four hostages in Port Vincent during yesterday's seizure of kosher food store. Amedie Coulibaly met with French President in as a representative of "troubled youth". Sarkozy then helped Coulibaly get a Coca-Cola plant. In the left-liberal media popular myth that if all Muslims will get job, the alleged acts of terrorism will not. "


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



How dare you tell me to leave my religion just because of a few nutcases. That is what faith is - believing and having faith even though some do their best to ruin those beliefs for you.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

Noomi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



A "few" nutcases?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2015)

*Obama won't attend Paris march*

http://news.yahoo.com/obama-wont-attend-paris-march-005805048.html ^ | January 10, 2015 | A.F.P.
Washington (AFP) - President Barack Obama will not join other world leaders at Sunday's Paris march in tribute to the victims of this week's Islamist attacks in France, a US official told AFP. Ever since the bloody shooting that killed 12 people at satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo on Wednesday -- followed by separate attacks that left five more people dead -- Obama has made repeated declarations in support of America's "oldest ally."


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> A "few" nutcases?



Do you consider these Americans to be nut cases? 



> .
> Some 3,500 Muslims have been deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan with the United States armed forces, military figures show. Seven of them have been killed, and 212 have been awarded Combat Action Ribbons.
> 
> More than half these troops are African-American. But little else is known about Muslims in the military. There is no count of those who are immigrants or of Middle Eastern descent. There is no full measure of their honors or injuries, their struggle overseas and at home.



http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/07/nyregion/07marines.html?_r=2&


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

Jere 10512422 





Jeremiah said:


> Imagine if 1.5 billion Muslims would leave Islam tonight? A world without Islam. How much better off the world would be!




Noomi 10519362 





Noomi said:


> How dare you tell me to leave my religion just because of a few nutcases




I have not seen Noomi trash your religion so why are you trashing hers, Jeremiah?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> *Obama won't attend Paris march*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/obama-wont-attend-paris-march-005805048.html ^ | January 10, 2015 | A.F.P.
> Washington (AFP) - President Barack Obama will not join other world leaders at Sunday's Paris march in tribute to the victims of this week's Islamist attacks in France, a US official told AFP. Ever since the bloody shooting that killed 12 people at satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo on Wednesday -- followed by separate attacks that left five more people dead -- Obama has made repeated declarations in support of America's "oldest ally."



Why should he?  If he does any marching, it would be AGAINST the Charlie Hebdo's of the world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > A "few" nutcases?
> ...



When about 5% of Muslims are the "extremists" (those that follow true Islam),  and about 60% at least support the ideology, then we aren't really talking about a "few" Muslims are we?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

Roud 10519757 





Roudy said:


> When about 5% of Muslims are the "extremists" (those that follow true Islam), and about 60% at least support the ideology, then we aren't really talking about a "few" Muslims are we?



So where do 75,000,000 terrorists and/or extremists getting ready to kill, live?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roud 10519757
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you intentionally trying to be dumb? Read it again.

I said a small percentage (around 5%) are the ones who are carrying out the violence and majority of the rest, agree with it or encourage it.  For example, do majority of Muslims support capital punishment for those who insult Islam or Mohammad, or convert to another religion?  Fuck yeah.

So why then does everyone act surprised when a devout Muslim carries out what he or she believes to be "Islamic justice"?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

Roud 10519804 





Roudy said:


> I said a small percentage (around 5%) are the ones who are carrying out the violence and majority of the rest, agree with it or encourage it



So why can't you tell us where you suspect the 05% (75,000,000) murderers live?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Roud 10519757
> ...


Actually, no.  The majority of Muslims do not support capital punishment for those who insult Islam or Mohammad, or convert to another religion.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roud 10519757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they are not confined to their native shit holes any longer. They've infested the West too.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jere 10512422
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noomi trashes anyone not inline with the Agenda.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


The majority of Nazi party members did not believe in mass genocide of Jews, but they didn't exactly stop it from happening anyway.


----------



## Politico (Jan 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes they react to opportunities. That's how radical posers work. They defend their beliefs as long as it is not too much trouble.  And if it will get them attention on the news. That is why me posting  this picture for the tenth time will result in nothing:




Anderson Cooper does not care if someone on this obscure internets forum gets whacked. That is why no one who posted a whacky picture here is in any danger. They will pick the easier target. It could just as easily been someone eating a bagel with a schmear.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think they do it because it excites their sluts


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2015)

Israeli sources: Muslims were told by French Imam not to pay respect at the great demonstration in France. The reason? Israeli PM is planning on being there.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Only a fool would claim to have "studied Islam" and still have no clue that you cannot suppress a religion any more than you can suppress an idea. That you have unilaterally declared it "the enemy" demonstrates that you had no idea just how many of your fellow Americans are Muslims. Sun Tzu would have laughed out loud at your stupidity for declaring 1.5 billion people as your "enemy".

Yes, you are running away because you cannot defend your own unAmerican bigotry and intolerance. Like many of your ilk you are incapable of admitting when you are proven wrong.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> "In the photo - 2009, the Elysee Palace. The French President Nicolas Sarkozy shakes hands with future terrorists Amedie Coulibaly, who killed a policewoman in Monzhur and four hostages in Port Vincent during yesterday's seizure of kosher food store. Amedie Coulibaly met with French President in as a representative of "troubled youth". Sarkozy then helped Coulibaly get a Coca-Cola plant. In the left-liberal media popular myth that if all Muslims will get job, the alleged acts of terrorism will not. "



Wasn't Sarkozy a conservative and a "hero" to the extremist rightwingers here when he was elected president of France?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 11, 2015)

France had adequate warnign they had problems as the Muslims have been terrorizing the Jews there for several years.  But because it's the Jews and no one gives a shit about them they figured "real Frenchmen" were OK.  Guess not.
This isnt the last of these incidents, in France or elsewhere.

The biggest fear in the media seems to be not more Muslim attacks but more support for Marine Le Pen and right wing groups.  Who could blame anyone for going to them?  The Left certainly has no solutions.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Derideo----you comment makes no sense-------"1.5 billion people cannot be an enemy"--      why not?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> France had adequate warnign they had problems as the Muslims have been terrorizing the Jews there for several years.  But because it's the Jews and no one gives a shit about them they figured "real Frenchmen" were OK.  Guess not.
> This isnt the last of these incidents, in France or elsewhere.
> 
> The biggest fear in the media seems to be not more Muslim attacks but more support for Marine Le Pen and right wing groups.  Who could blame anyone for going to them?  The Left certainly has no solutions.



so true----it was actually more than 20 years ago when
French jews in the USA began commenting   "jews cannot
live in France anymore"


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jere 10512422
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nobody should trash "other"  religions.     I was horrified when I attended a mosque by invitation  and the pig Imam----
a  "genius"  visitor to the US  ---farted forth a  'khutbah jumaat"   speech in which he described the New Testament as a  "perverse lie"----and Christians as   " perverse liars"    I am sure Noomi would consider that pig Imam to be disgusting.    What horrified me way back then is that no
one objected at all------not a murmur. .     When I commented
about it to my hosts-----two muslim doctors----one snapped
----"Everything he said was true"------I almost vomited----no
doubt noomi would vomit too.    I have no doubt that she objects to such shit whenever she encounters it


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


You're like an old girlfriend - always flapping your jaw - usually wrong - and always needing to have the last word - and, of course, you were the first to resort to personal insult during the course of our exchange - the mark of a weak position and - oftentimes - a lesser mind.

You serve-up no convincing arguments - rather, you merely regurgitate the sort of Politically Correct vomitus that got The West to drop its guard in the first place.

Your kind are dangerous - not for your strength - but for your head-in-the-sand myopia and for your weakness. Fortunately, your idiocy is easily counterpointed, by those possessing sufficient courage to absorb a brickbat or two along the way.

And even more fortunately for The West, those running the show, in most countries in The West, are reaching more servicable conclusions about Islam at-large; including folks such as Cameron and Merkel, who have publicly stated in recent years that multiculturalism (a_.k.a. large-scale Muslim immigration and integration in Western Europe_) is not working - and they should know - they are on the front lines in all of this, in high profile political and cultural leadership positions.

Confidence is fairly high that you began this journey into Threat Blindness with the very best of intentions and goodwill towards your fellow man.

But your inability to recognize the differences and risks posed to The West (and, indeed, the rest of the non-Islamic world) by Islamic dogma and philosophy, is the sad and nearly inevitable result of pursing that admirable commitment to nearly psychotic lengths, regardless of growing mountains of evidence that your confidence is misplaced in this instance.

That is the mark of the ideologue rather than the pragmatist and realist.

I make no 'claims' and I have not declared 1.5 (actually, 1.6) billion people as my enemy.

I have stated that the Belief System (Islam) _practiced_ by 1.6 billion people is the spiritual and cultural and political and philosophical Enemy of The West, because it carries with it the seeds of endless hostility and animosity and warfare and violence directed against non-Believers - everyone who does not share their warped vision of The Deity.

And, I have stated that the Militant element of that Belief System is, indeed, a perpetual and mortal Enemy of The West - as evidenced by its growing numbers (ISIS-ISIL-IS) and growing territorial gains and operations and declarations against The West and its reversion to degenerate 6th century political and cultural thinking and practices and behaviors - and as evidenced by the growing military response against it, by The West.

Your myopia and your disingenuous misrepresentations of the positions of your adversarial colleagues tell us much about your lack of integrity and your instability and unreliability as a debating partner.

Now, go (try to) sell your _All-Is-Well Islam is a Religion of Peace_ horseshit to those more gullible - your arrow missed its mark, when you tried to aim at me.

--- End ---


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

So true,   Kondor-----I have mentioned that I read Nazi propaganda---old pamphlets and little magazine things
as well as new stuff as a kid----circa 1960.   The stuff
put out in the  1930s and early 40s for American
consumption focused on    "there are lots of  'us' and this
is what we all agree is right and we want"     "you can't
fight us ---you might as well JOIN US---WE ARE THE FUTURE"       and     alternatively  "it's over there and
not here  -----none of the business of americans"    Such
suggestings ---or implications ---always bring me to
attention


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

iros 10519973 





irosie91 said:


> nobody should trash "other" religions. I was horrified when I attended a mosque by invitation and the pig Imam----
> a "genius" visitor to the US ---farted forth a 'khutbah jumaat" speech in which he described the New Testament as a "perverse lie"----and Christians as " perverse liars" I am sure Noomi would consider that pig Imam to be disgusting. What horrified me way back then is that no
> one objected at all------not a murmur. . When I commented
> about it to my hosts-----two muslim doctors----one snapped
> ...



I'm trying to stay on the objective route which primarily is to go by posters on this thread meaning those that can provide information and ask and answer questions. So I will ask you one question. Did your doctor friends or the Imam advocate killing Christians?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> iros 10519973
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your question is silly.      The man was a visiting foreigner----
in the USA-----it was LONG AGO-----he virtually shrieked ---
'they are'   "THE ENEMEEES OF ISLAAAAM" -----and explained that they exist to   "DESTROY ISLAAAAAM"----in
the ears of a whole bunch of young boys--------not enough
for you?------you need a scimitar demonstration too? ----
the episode took place in the  late 1960s      BTW  the 'mosque' was situated walking distance from the site
at which the   World Trade Center would later be built----
still ok with you?     Way back then it was not ok with me----
I will not claim that I predicted what would happen.   As the
pig spoke------My mind conjured up scenes of pogroms about which I had heard as a child----the screams of victims.

I actually thought------"they'll get over it"


----------



## Wildman (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Is there anyone going to provide an explanation as to why Noomi is responsible or connected in any way to what sick terrorist murderers do.
> 
> Noomi 10512380
> 
> ...


<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
NFBW, you are an idiot !!* NO !!* you are a fucking idiot !!  i am *NOT* speculating.., the koran says so and if any muslime believes the words in their book of *HATE, MURDER and CHILD RAPE* they *WILL* go to *HELL !* got it now ?? 


oooooh !  ....................


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

Kond 10519978 





Kondor3 said:


> I make no 'claims' and I have not declared 1.5 (actually, 1.6) billion people as my enemy.
> 
> I have stated that the Belief System (Islam) _practiced_ by 1.6 billion people is the spiritual and cultural and political and philosophical Enemy of The West, because it carries with it the seeds of endless hostility and animosity and warfare and violence directed against non-Believers - everyone who does not share their warped vision of The Deity.
> 
> And, I have stated that the Militant element of that Belief System is, indeed, a perpetual and mortal Enemy of The West - as evidenced by its growing numbers (ISIS-ISIL-IS) and growing territorial gains and operations and declarations against The West and its reversion to degenerate 6th century political and cultural thinking and practices and behaviors - and as evidenced by the growing military response against it, by The West.




The religion practiced by 1.6 billion people are the spiritual, cultural, and philosophical enemy of the west. 
The militant element of that religion is the perpetual and mortal enemy of the West.
You have not declared 1.6 billion Muslims as your enemy. 

I couldn't agree with you more on the second bullet. Your first bullet is the one I have a problem with because viewing Islam as you do, smacks of intolerance of the religion of others. Which side was at fault in Europe through the bloody ages when Protestants and Catholics were spiritual, cultural, and philosophical enemies. And as recent as Ireland. 

Do you believe that you can tolerate and respect what you consider to be your spiritual and cultural and political and philosophical enemy? And at the same time support our government taking every military action possible as in such places as the  parts of Syria and Iraq under DAIISH control? 

What do we do with President al Sisi in Egypt since he has taken bold harsh military and policing steps against militant Islam which is our agreed upon enemy, yet he practices a belief that you consider your enemy? I think that latter view is a mistake.​


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> ...Your first bullet is the one I have a problem with because viewing Islam as you do, smacks of intolerance of the religion of others...


You have a problem with the first bullet because you do not see Islam as a mixture of Religious Belief + Cultural System + Legal System + Political Scheme, rather than purely as a Religious Belief, as is the case with all the other remaining modern mainstream religious belief systems...

You have a problem with the first bullet because you expect others to tolerate-the-intolerant... the intolerance rife within Islam is systemic and fundamental and immutable... and persons of goodwill are under no obligation to tolerate such ancient and institutionalized and systemic *in*tolerance.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States. That means that I am prepared to die defending the millions of my fellow Americans their freedom to believe what you have egregiously labeled as "the enemy".

They are not the problem, you are the problem because you believe in lies about Islam.

Read post #84 in this thread and prove it wrong.

Predictably the left blame Bush for the disaster in France. Yeap. Page 3 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

You can't because you are the one who is wrong here.

There is no threat posed by 1.6 billion Muslims. There is just international terrorism that has always been around and will always be around. Back in the 1970's we had a spate of terrorism with planes and ships being hijacked. 

Terrorists are just attention seeking criminals who are prepared to die for their beliefs. Timothy McVeigh was a terrorist and so was Eric Rudolph and the Unabomber. Are you going to declare "America" to be your next "enemy" because it spawned them?

Your hyperbolic vitriol in nonsensical. Your rationalizations are puerile.

Reality is that we are experiencing another violent period in our history. But we don't have to repeat the mistakes of the past. We don't need to wage another crusade because that only hurts the innocents. Instead we have the benefit of superior technology and can target the criminals who are responsible and spare the innocent from becoming "collateral damage". 

So yes, I am calling you out for being unAmerican and deservedly so. America means standing up for the rights of others even when you don't agree with them. Those 1.6 billion people have a right to believe as they choose and you have no right whatsoever to declare millions of your fellow Americans as "the enemy".


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Because 1.6 billion people are not waging war on anyone.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ...I took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States. That means that I am prepared to die defending the millions of my fellow Americans their freedom to believe what you have egregiously labeled as "the enemy"...


I took the same oath, and take it every bit as seriously.

Your inability to distinguish between labeling a Belief System as an Enemy, versus labeling its practitioners as an Enemy, speaks volumes about your intellectual limitations.



> ...They are not the problem, you are the problem because you believe in lies about Islam...


Thank you for your feedback.



> ...Read post #84 in this thread and prove it wrong...


Whatever for?



> ...You can't because you are the one who is wrong here...


Thank you for your feedback.



> ...There is no threat posed by 1.6 billion Muslims...


Your inability to distinguish between labeling a Belief System as a Threat, versus labeling its practitioners as a Threat, speaks volume about your intellectual limitations.



> ...There is just international terrorism that has always been around and will always be around. Back in the 1970's we had a spate of terrorism with planes and ships being hijacked...


Another idiotic faux equivalency.



> ...Terrorists are just attention seeking criminals who are prepared to die for their beliefs. Timothy McVeigh was a terrorist and so was Eric Rudolph and the Unabomber. Are you going to declare "America" to be your next "enemy" because it spawned them?..


Your inability to discern the pattern connected to the Belief System speaks volumes about your intellectual limitations.



> ...Your hyperbolic vitriol in nonsensical. Your rationalizations are puerile...


Thank you for your feedback.



> ...Reality is that we are experiencing another violent period in our history. But we don't have to repeat the mistakes of the past. We don't need to wage another crusade because that only hurts the innocents. Instead we have the benefit of superior technology and can target the criminals who are responsible and spare the innocent from becoming "collateral damage"...


Indeed.

Nolo contendere.



> ...So yes, I am calling you out for being unAmerican and deservedly so...


Please consider yourself cleared to proceed to pound sand up your ass at your discretion and earliest convenience.



> ...America means standing up for the rights of others even when you don't agree with them...


Indeed.

Right up to the point where we encounter a Belief System whose sacred texts, founding father(s) and present-day interpretations call for death and destruction to be rained down upon the heads of those who do not believe in their vision of the godhead, who suppress half the human race (women), and who represent the very epitome of *IN*tolerance.



> ...Those 1.6 billion people have a right to believe as they choose...


Indeed.

And I am as tolerant as the next person, right up to the point where their dogma and modern interpretation call for my destruction and that of my culture.

Tolerance is not the same as suicide - nor suicidal stupidity.



> ... and you have no right whatsoever to declare millions of your fellow Americans as "the enemy".


I have every right to do just that.

It's called Freedom of Speech.

Fortunately for me, I have done *no* such thing.

I merely label their Belief System as a potential enemy - holding, as it does, the seeds of endless Militancies and Slaughters in the defense-of or in the name of their Belief System, owing to its compulsion to come to the defense of The Faith and its practitioners, and its saturation-level collection of permissions and encouragements to wage war and commit violence against Unbelievers.

I DO, indeed, name their Miltant elements as a real and mortal Enemy.

I also name their Belief System - Islam at large - as a _spiritual_ and _cultural_ and _philosophical_ Enemy - a largely accurate observation, based upon their own texts, teachings, and interpretations.

The observation stands.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2015)

Wildman said:


> NFBW, you are an idiot !!* NO !!* you are a fucking idiot !!  i am *NOT* speculating.., the koran says so and if any muslime believes the words in their book of *HATE, MURDER and CHILD RAPE* they *WILL* go to *HELL !* got it now ??




I don't believe there is a hell. I don't run around claiming such a place exists or doesn't exist or claim to know who is going to Hell and who isn't, 

I can tell by your response that you are not interested in finding the best plausible way to destroy militant Islam without killing or converting the 1.6 billion Muslims who find the militant's belief system abhorrent anot theirs.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



so far I have never come across any person who
has advocated a general declaration of  "WAR"  against
islam.     Yet so many islamo Nazis claim that there IS
a War AGAINST ISLAM ongoing or,  at the very least,  lots
of people want one.       I do consider  (actually know)  that
muslims are hostile   (IN GENERAL)   to various groups of
people,     I know it because muslims told me long before
their "methods" hit  the shores of the USA.     The objects
of general hatred for sunni muslims sometimes---as I learned more than 4 decades ago depended,  to some extent on country of origin.   Four decades ago    Pakistanis hated hindus----  Indian muslims hated hindus.   Iranians hated Arabs and Pakistanis.   (it took me about two years
to figure out the Shiite/sunni thing)    Arabs and Pakistanis
hated jews -----but Iranians--not yet.     Arabs also hated
Christians<<<< all with violent implications.    Over the past four decades----that which I was told did manifest..    Genocide in Biafra,   Genocide in Nigeria,    Ongoing
oppression of ethnic arabs and zoroasrians in Iran and 
then against jews,  terrorist acts against jews in the middle
east over centuries......etc.     Today we do see an acceleration of the acts of violence-----it has touched
the shores of the USA <<<  so all that is the  ISSUE.
Next question is what to do.     There is no  question that
just in the past 4 decades muslims as a group  (the ummah)
HAVE committed and justified as their HOLY CREDO----
violence against lots of people and the culture of other people.       WHAT TO DO?     We  (the other people) 
cannot wage a standard "war"  against more than a
billion people. -------what to do????      My answer is
BE CREATIVE and examine history.     An examination of
history reveals that islam won a huge empire via-----"attack
the women and children ----rape, kill, pillage and get rid of
non muslims thru oppression and intimidation.      The answer lies IN ISLAM.    I do not advocate retribution in kind----willy nilly.    Just a very cautious  LIKE RESPONSE.
First define the battle lines. ----to me that battle line at this
time is  muslim   vs    non-muslim.      This week ---the muslim side attacked both involved and uninvolved people
because of political cartoons.     Muslims do political cartoons that depict various  "others"  negatively.    The response should be balanced.    Find the places----determine what  "kind" of people do it-----and attack the persons and their kind-    in similar manner.     The marker
in history for me was the bombing of Buddhist Statuary ---
and       NO RESPONSE!!!!!    At the very least an historically  important Islamic "holy"  site should have gone
down for each giant Buddha  murdered


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

.......

Derideo----you comment makes no sense-------"1.5 billion people cannot be an enemy"--      why not?[/QUOTE]

Because 1.6 billion people are not waging war on anyone.[/QUOTE]

so far I have never come across any person who
has advocated a general declaration of  "WAR"  against
islam.     Yet so many islamo Nazis claim that there IS
a War AGAINST ISLAM ongoing or,  at the very least,  lots
of people want one.       I do consider  (actually know)  that
muslims are hostile   (IN GENERAL)   to various groups of
people,     I know it because muslims told me long before
their "methods" hit  the shores of the USA.     The objects
of general hatred for sunni muslims sometimes---as I learned more than 4 decades ago depended,  to some extent on country of origin.   Four decades ago    Pakistanis hated hindus----  Indian muslims hated hindus.   Iranians hated Arabs and Pakistanis.   (it took me about two years
to figure out the Shiite/sunni thing)    Arabs and Pakistanis
hated jews -----but Iranians--not yet.     Arabs also hated
Christians<<<< all with violent implications.    Over the past four decades----that which I was told did manifest..    Genocide in Biafra,   Genocide in Nigeria,    Ongoing
oppression of ethnic arabs and zoroasrians in Iran and 
then against jews,  terrorist acts against jews in the middle
east over centuries......etc.     Today we do see an acceleration of the acts of violence-----it has touched
the shores of the USA <<<  so all that is the  ISSUE.
Next question is what to do.     There is no  question that
just in the past 4 decades muslims as a group  (the ummah)
HAVE committed and justified as their HOLY CREDO----
violence against lots of people and the culture of other people.       WHAT TO DO?     We  (the other people) 
cannot wage a standard "war"  against more than a
billion people. -------what to do????      My answer is
BE CREATIVE and examine history.     An examination of
history reveals that islam won a huge empire via-----"attack
the women and children ----rape, kill, pillage and get rid of
non muslims thru oppression and intimidation.      The answer lies IN ISLAM.    I do not advocate retribution in kind----willy nilly.    Just a very cautious  LIKE RESPONSE.
First define the battle lines. ----to me that battle line at this
time is  muslim   vs    non-muslim.      This week ---the muslim side attacked both involved and uninvolved people
because of political cartoons.     Muslims do political cartoons that depict various  "others"  negatively.    The response should be balanced.    Find the places----determine what  "kind" of people do it-----and attack the persons and their kind-    in similar manner.     The marker
in history for me was the bombing of Buddhist Statuary ---
and       NO RESPONSE!!!!!    At the very least an historically  important Islamic "holy"  site should have gone
down for each giant Buddha  murdered


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

.......

Derideo----you comment makes no sense-------"1.5 billion people cannot be an enemy"--      why not?[/QUOTE]

Because 1.6 billion people are not waging war on anyone.[/QUOTE]

so far I have never come across any person who
has advocated a general declaration of  "WAR"  against
islam.     Yet so many islamo Nazis claim that there IS
a War AGAINST ISLAM ongoing or,  at the very least,  lots
of people want one.       I do consider  (actually know)  that
muslims are hostile   (IN GENERAL)   to various groups of
people,     I know it because muslims told me long before
their "methods" hit  the shores of the USA.     The objects
of general hatred for sunni muslims sometimes---as I learned more than 4 decades ago depended,  to some extent on country of origin.   Four decades ago    Pakistanis hated hindus----  Indian muslims hated hindus.   Iranians hated Arabs and Pakistanis.   (it took me about two years
to figure out the Shiite/sunni thing)    Arabs and Pakistanis
hated jews -----but Iranians--not yet.     Arabs also hated
Christians<<<< all with violent implications.    Over the past four decades----that which I was told did manifest..    Genocide in Biafra,   Genocide in Nigeria,    Ongoing
oppression of ethnic arabs and zoroasrians in Iran and 
then against jews,  terrorist acts against jews in the middle
east over centuries......etc.     Today we do see an acceleration of the acts of violence-----it has touched
the shores of the USA <<<  so all that is the  ISSUE.
Next question is what to do.     There is no  question that
just in the past 4 decades muslims as a group  (the ummah)
HAVE committed and justified as their HOLY CREDO----
violence against lots of people and the culture of other people.       WHAT TO DO?     We  (the other people) 
cannot wage a standard "war"  against more than a
billion people. -------what to do????      My answer is
BE CREATIVE and examine history.     An examination of
history reveals that islam won a huge empire via-----"attack
the women and children ----rape, kill, pillage and get rid of
non muslims thru oppression and intimidation.      The answer lies IN ISLAM.    I do not advocate retribution in kind----willy nilly.    Just a very cautious  LIKE RESPONSE.
First define the battle lines. ----to me that battle line at this
time is  muslim   vs    non-muslim.      This week ---the muslim side attacked both involved and uninvolved people
because of political cartoons.     Muslims do political cartoons that depict various  "others"  negatively.    The response should be balanced.    Find the places----determine what  "kind" of people do it-----and attack the persons and their kind-    in similar manner.     The marker
in history for me was the bombing of Buddhist Statuary ---
and       NO RESPONSE!!!!!    At the very least an historically  important Islamic "holy"  site should have gone
down for each giant Buddha  murdered


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > ...I took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States. That means that I am prepared to die defending the millions of my fellow Americans their freedom to believe what you have egregiously labeled as "the enemy"...
> ...



I uphold your right to stupidly declare your fellow Americans as your "enemy" just as I uphold your right to make a fool of yourself with your posts here.

The 1st Amendment prohibits the government from "declaring a belief system to be the enemy" since that precludes the "free exercise" of religion. 

Obviously you don't understand the oath you claim to have taken because if you did you would not be declaring that your fellow Americans are the "enemy" for doing nothing more than exercising their 1st Amendment rights to their choice of religious beliefs.

That you persist in your blind bigotry and unAmerican intolerance that violates the oath that you allegedly took is most definitely you problem and yes, I will continue to call you out on it whenever I see you doing it.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Sun Tzu would *ABSOLUTELY* declare every single Muslim on the planet an enemy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> My answer is
> BE CREATIVE and examine history.



I recommend that you read Sun Tzu's the Art of War first.

But let me make some observations that put a lot of this in context. Christians have waged war on other Christians as recently as the 1990's. Those wars were bloody and brutal and killed millions of innocent people. There is ongoing religious strife between Muslims and Hindus just as there is between Jews and Muslims.

As far as I am concerned all religions are at fault here because all of their "holy books" can be interpreted to justify violence in the name of their deity.

But We the People don't need to repeat the mistakes of the past. We have "godlike powers" at our disposal. We can observe our enemies from the "heavens" and strike them dead from the "heavens" too at the push of a button.

Sun Tzu advised against making unnecessary "enemies". The sheer utter stupidity of declaring 1.6 billion people who believe something to be the "enemy" is astounding. Furthermore it is a violation of the 1st Amendment so the government won't be as ignorant and stupid as Kondor. 

I think that you and I are on the same page when it comes to analyzing the problem and being creative in finding alternative solutions. 

The problem is disaffected individuals who are being mislead into believing that violence is a solution to their situation. When someone has nothing they have nothing to lose. So it makes sense to alter their situation so that they do have something to lose in which case they will reconsider their alternatives. 

Yes, there are many ways to make that happen and I have some ideas in that regard but I would like to hear back from you first before taking this any further.

Peace
DT


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



In which case you won't have any problem providing the quotation from him that supports your claim, right?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> ...I uphold your right to stupidly declare your fellow Americans as your "enemy" just as I uphold your right to make a fool of yourself with your posts here...


I have not declared any of my fellow Americans to be my Enemy, or the Enemy of my country. Good luck in finding such an example.

You inability to distinguish between labeling a Belief System as a spiritual and cultural and philosophical Enemy and labeling its Militant elements as an actual Enemy - versus blanket condemnation of its practitioners - continues to bedevil your attempts at counterpointing.

It's certainly amusing to observe, but your juvenile, petulant insistence upon holding to such a faulty interpretation does eventually grow tiresome.



> ...The 1st Amendment prohibits the government from "declaring a belief system to be the enemy" since that precludes the "free exercise" of religion...


Are you also suffering from the delusion that I called for our government to do such a thing?



> ...Obviously you don't understand the oath you claim to have taken because if you did you would not be declaring that your fellow Americans are the "enemy" for doing nothing more than exercising their 1st Amendment rights to their choice of religious beliefs...


Obviously, you don't understand the difference between labeling a Belief System as a spiritual and cultural and philosophical Enemy, versus labeling its practitioners thusly.

Wake me up when you've matured sufficiently to make and comprehend that distinction in both theory and practice.



> ...That you persist in your blind bigotry...


My eyes are wide open, and my conclusions are information- and evidence -based, not emotive.



> ...and unAmerican intolerance...


Americans are intolerant of *IN*tolerance, and Islam boasts the highest degree of *IN*tolerance presently operative on any appreciable scale and degree of sustainability, across the entire spectrum of the world's various mainstream belief systems and practices.



> ...that violates the oath that you allegedly took is most definitely you problem...


Naming our nation's (and our culture's) Enemies is in keeping with the very best traditions and practical manifestations of that oath.

=======================================================

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, foreign *and domestic*; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."

=======================================================

Publicly observing the nature and intent of a hostile, openly-adversarial mindset, and declaring that mindset to be our spiritual and cultural and philosophical Enemy, is something that is done very day of the week, in keeping with and in defense of our own Constitution.

Publicly declaring the Militant elements within the domains of that mindset to be a real and mortal Enemy is also in keeping with that Oath, as a matter of best practices.



> ...and yes, I will continue to call you out on it whenever I see you doing it.


Feel free.

You're not much of a challenge, in the final analysis, and your lack of discernment and comprehension in such matters does make for some considerable amusement.

So, go for it.

Or not.

I really don't care.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > My answer is
> ...



you have said nothing other than ----"BE NICE"  ----if there is a creed in the world which millions embrace-----that
requires those who embrace it to kill you, or conquor and oppress you,  or force you to embrace that creed-------just happily  cooperate.    Either  drop dead,,  accept oppression
or embrace that creed.    Non muslims are the  ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAM  by definition.    I learned that
fact from muslims


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I really hate posts like this. You obviously have no clue about what you are talking about, Sun Tzu in this case. I would prefer not to reply at all but I do. For lack of something more profound to say I will just leave it at: You are a moron.

You want a link to a quote??? Dumb ass.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roud 10519804
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Muslim countries and Muslim communities across the world, where you would normally find Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



They support Shariah law, do  they not?  And Shariah law says capital punishment for those that insult Mohammad.


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Roud 10519804
> ...


I like it that that number of 1.5 keeps getting used but then they are say, "Well we are not like those others." So what is the number? 1.1/.4? .7/.8? (The answer is 1.5.)


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



This is a phony attempt.  Put your name and address underneath the picture, or post that picture in a magazine or in public with your name on it, and then we'll talk. A guy like Sunni can make a few phone calls if you know what I mean

Millions of people have been posting these anti islam pictures since 9-11 on these anonymous boards.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



There have been some polls taken in certain Muslim countries about what the Muslim public support, look them up. Don't act like you don't know about them. The more shocking polls are the ones taken of Muslims living in the West.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > France had adequate warnign they had problems as the Muslims have been terrorizing the Jews there for several years.  But because it's the Jews and no one gives a shit about them they figured "real Frenchmen" were OK.  Guess not.
> ...



And if anybody is wondering where all this "anti semtism" in Europe is coming from....it's from the millions of Muslim immigrants.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You just need to go on twitter. Post a pig Mohammad image with your details, then wait for an angry mob, assault or death.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

The most anti semitc muslims I encountered---were those
who had just landed in the USA  and were from places that
had no jewish population


----------



## RandomVariable (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I saw a poll of some of the opinions of mosque attendees in America. If the majority of U.S. saw that it would scare the socks of them.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Use your bean. If they supported full Sharia law, their countries would function under full Sharia law. Take Turkey, for example, it is 90% Muslim, yet it absolutely does not function under Sharia law: I know, I lived there for 2 years.  The vast majority of people there do not want a country that is ruled by Sharia law.  Some countries in the ME have some form of Sharia law, but only Saudi is full Sharia.  However, of the 1.6 billion Muslims on Earth, only a small minority hail from the ME.  Again, logically, if most of the 1.6 billion Muslims on the planet wanted Sharia law to dominate, then most Muslim countries would have it, but they don't.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



1.6 (I thought it was 1.2) billion people aren't waging war on anyone, however the ideology they follow is.  And those that are waging war on the free world, are simply true followers of the ideology.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Not for long, the current Turkish government will eventually see to that. And some of them are more radical than the Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Turkey doesn't follow Shariah because Kamal Attaturk basically outlawed Islam from all affairs of govt.  He put in place a law that allowed the military to take over, should Islamists gain power (kind of like what just happened in Egypt).  He even changed the official alohabet to Latin letter.

I wonder what is was about Islam that the Turks, Muslims themselves that caused them to virtually ban the religion from having any influence on govt. .  Perhaps first hand experience of its effects?

*Mustafa Kemal Atatürk* (pronounced [mustäˈfä ceˈmäl äˈtäˌtyɾc]; 19 May 1881 (conventional) – 10 November 1938) was a Turkish army officer, reformist statesman, and the first President of Turkey. He is credited with being the founder of the Republic of Turkey. His surname, Atatürk (meaning "Father of the Turks"), was granted to him in 1934 and forbidden to any other person by the Turkish parliament.[1]

Atatürk was a military officer during World War I.[2] Following the defeat of the Ottoman Empire in World War I, he led the Turkish National Movement in the Turkish War of Independence. Having established a provisional government in Ankara, he defeated the forces sent by the Allies. His military campaigns led to victory in the Turkish War of Independence. Atatürk then embarked upon a program of political, economic, and cultural reforms, seeking to transform the former Ottoman Empire into a modern and secular nation-state. Under his leadership, thousands of new schools were built, primary education was made free and compulsory, and women were given equal civil and political rights, while the burden of taxation on peasants was reduced.[3] His government also carried out an extensive policy of Turkification.[4][5][6][7] The principles of Atatürk's reforms, upon which modern Turkey was established, are referred to as 
Kermalism. 

*independence and the Caliphate, 1924–1925*
Abolition of the Caliphate was an important dimension in Mustafa Kemal's drive to reform the political system and to promote the national sovereignty. By the consensus of the Muslim majority in early centuries, the caliphate was the core political concept of Sunni Islam.[74] Abolishing the sultanate was easier because the survival of the Caliphate at the time satisfied the partisans of the sultanate. This produced a split system with the new republic on one side and an Islamic form of government with the Caliph on the other side, and Mustafa Kemal and İnönü worried that "it nourished the expectations that the sovereign would return under the guise of Caliph."[75] Caliph Abdülmecid II was elected after the abolition of the sultanate (1922).

The caliph had his own personal treasury and also had a personal service that included military personnel; Mustafa Kemal said that there was no "religious" or "political" justification for this. He believed that Caliph Abdülmecid II was following in the steps of the sultans in domestic and foreign affairs: accepting of and responding to foreign representatives and reserve officers, and participating in official ceremonies and celebrations.[76] He wanted to integrate the powers of the caliphate into the powers of the GNA. His initial activities began on 1 January 1924, when[76] İnönü, Çakmak and Özalp consented to the abolition of the caliphate. The caliph made a statement to the effect that he would not interfere with political affairs.[77] On 1 March 1924, at the Assembly, Mustafa Kemal said

“ The religion of Islam will be elevated if it will cease to be a political instrument, as had been the case in the past.[78] ”
On 3 March 1924, the caliphate was officially abolished and its powers within Turkey were transferred to the GNA. Other Muslim nations debated the validity of Turkey's unilateral abolition of the caliphate as they decided whether they should confirm the Turkish action or appoint a new caliph.[77] A "Caliphate Conference" was held in Cairo in May 1926 and a resolution was passed declaring the caliphate "a necessity in Islam", but failed to implement this decision.[77]

Two other Islamic conferences were held in Mecca (1926) and Jerusalem (1931), but failed to reach a consensus.[77] Turkey did not accept the re-establishment of the caliphate and perceived it as an attack to its basic existence; while Mustafa Kemal and the reformists continued their own way.[79]

On 8 April 1924, sharia courts were abolished with the law "Mehakim-i Şer'iyenin İlgasına ve Mehakim Teşkilatına Ait Ahkamı Muaddil Kanun".[67][80]

The removal of the caliphate was followed by an extensive effort to establish the separation of governmental and religious affairs. Education was the cornerstone in this effort. In 1923, there were three main educational groups of institutions. The most common institutions were medreses based on Arabic, the Qur'an and memorization. The second type of institution was idadî and sultanî, the reformist schools of the Tanzimat era. The last group included colleges and minority schools in foreign languages that used the latest teaching models in educating pupils. The old medrese education was modernized.[81] Mustafa Kemal changed the classical Islamic education for a vigorously promoted reconstruction of educational institutions.[81]Mustafa Kemal linked educational reform to the liberation of the nation from dogma, which he believed was more important than the Turkish War of Independence.

“ Today, our most important and most productive task is the national education [unification and modernization] affairs. We have to be successful in national education affairs and we shall be. The liberation of a nation is only achieved through this way."[82] ”
In the summer of 1924, Mustafa Kemal invited American educational reformer John Dewey to Ankara to advise him on how to reform Turkish education.[81] His public education reforms aimed to prepare citizens for roles in public life through increasing the public literacy. He wanted to institute compulsory primary education for both girls and boys; since then this effort has been an ongoing task for the republic. He pointed out that one of the main targets of education in Turkey had to be raising a generation nourished with what he called the "public culture". The state schools established a common curriculum which became known as the "unification of education."

Unification of education was put into force on 3 March 1924 by the Law on Unification of Education (No. 430). With the new law, education became inclusive, organized on a model of the civil community. In this new design, all schools submitted their curriculum to the "Ministry of National Education", a government agency modelled after other countries' ministries of education. Concurrently, the republic abolished the two ministries and made clergy subordinate to the department of religious affairs, one of the foundations of secularism in Turkey. The unification of education under one curriculum ended "clerics or clergy of the Ottoman Empire", but was not the end of religious schools in Turkey; they were moved to higher education until later governments restored them to their former position in secondary after Mustafa Kemal's death.




Atatürk with his Panama hat just after the Kastamonu speech in 1925.
Beginning in the fall of 1925, Mustafa Kemal encouraged the Turks to wear modern European attire.[83] He was determined to force the abandonment of the sartorial traditions of the Middle East and finalize a series of dress reforms, which were originally started by Mahmud II.[83] The fez was established by Sultan Mahmud II in 1826 as part of the Ottoman Empire's modernization effort. The Hat Law of 1925 introduced the use of Western-style hats instead of the fez. Mustafa Kemal first made the hat compulsory for civil servants.[83] The guidelines for the proper dressing of students and state employees were passed during his lifetime; many civil servants adopted the hat willingly. In 1925, Mustafa Kemal wore his "Panama hat" during a public appearance in Kastamonu, one of the most conservative towns in Anatolia, to explain that the hat was the headgear of civilized nations. The last part of reform on dress emphasized the need to wear modern Western suits with neckties as well as Fedora and Derby-style hats instead of antiquated religion-based clothing such as the veil and turban in the Law Relating to Prohibited Garments of 1934.

Even though he personally promoted modern dress for women, Mustafa Kemal never made specific reference to women's clothing in the law, as he believed that women would adapt to the new clothing styles of their own free will. He was frequently photographed on public business with his wife Lâtife Uşaklıgil, who covered her head in accordance with Islamic tradition. He was also frequently photographed on public business with women wearing modern Western clothes. But it was Atatürk's adopted daughters, Sabiha Gökçen and Afet İnan, who provided the real role model for the Turkish women of the future. He wrote: "The religious covering of women will not cause difficulty ... This simple style [of headcovering] is not in conflict with the morals and manners of our society."[84]

On 30 August 1925, Mustafa Kemal's view on religious insignia used outside places of worship was introduced in his Kastamonu speech. This speech also had another position. He said:

“ In the face of knowledge, science, and of the whole extent of radiant civilization, I cannot accept the presence in Turkey's civilized community of people primitive enough to seek material and spiritual benefits in the guidance of sheiks. The Turkish republic cannot be a country of sheiks, dervishes, and disciples. The best, the truest order is the order of civilization. To be a man it is enough to carry out the requirements of civilization. The leaders of dervish orders will understand the truth of my words, and will themselves close down their lodges [tekke] and admit that their disciplines have grown up.[65] ”
On 2 September the government issued a decree closing down all Sufi orders and the tekkes. Mustafa Kemal ordered their dervish lodges to be converted to museums, such as Mevlana Museum in Konya. The institutional expression of Sufism became illegal in Turkey; a politically neutral form of Sufism, functioning as social associations, was permitted to exist.[_citation needed_]


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Having knowledge by living in Turkey means nothing to students of Fox News University.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No, they are not more radical than the Muslim Brotherhood and they are not going to stay in power forever.  Gloom and doom is all you people understand.  You've never set foot in Turkey and you think you know all about it. I have Western and Turkish friends who live there.  The situation is not at all as you are suggesting.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



He'd like to exhibit his amazing bravery by posting a picture on an anonymous board, with the name "Politico".   Muslims all over the world are now looking for a guy named Politico. Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



you cannot be MORE deluded.     There is a huge backlash
against  secularism RIGHT NOW ----even in the traditionally
MOST SECULAR muslim land----TURKEY.       You lived  
"in turkey" -----what Turkey----Istanbul or some other major
 city where you were involved with educated people?   
 Long ago I began to encounter LOTS OF IRANIANS---
 most of them highly educated and from Teheran----
 Because of them -----when the country fell to the filth
 of Shariah in  1979----I thought "this won't last for more
 than five years"     A relative of mine was born in Turkey
 (relative by marriage)    I commented to him  "the turks are
 not so nuts as to fall for this stuff"-----he shook his head
 and said   "they are plenty nuts".      Lands populated by
 muslims were secularized by-----COLONIALISM---they are
 in a GIANT BACKLASH


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The most anti semitc muslims I encountered---were those
> who had just landed in the USA  and were from places that
> had no jewish population


They are no different than KKK or NEO Nazis who've also never met Jews, and have been told what to believe about them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Living in a major city in ANY country and being some
sort of professional communicating with like
professionals is not a way to get the pulse of the nation


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Assuming there is knowledge of Turkey and its history, which there isn't.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Really? Turkey has persecuted Christianity since it was first founded. Dare you to set up an openly Christian church in Istanbul. 

Orthodox Christians struggle to this day, just to keep open because of harassment from the government and Muslims. 

It only has got worse since the Islamists came to power in Turkey. Now the state isn't secular at all, as it is gone from favouring the Islamic faith (by allowing Mosques and banning Churches) to open support of Islam and persecution of critics.

Which nation on Earth has the largest number of jailed journalists and political prisoners? If you said China, Russia, Saudi Arabia, or Iran, then you would be wrong. That nation is Turkey.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ataturk created a modern Turkey that separates religion and state: just like the US has separation of church and state. It has as much to do with a first hand experience of the effects of religion as it had for the founding fathers of the United States. Ataturk is revered in Turkey, to the point they will never revoke his vision of a democratic Turkey with separation of 'church' and state. I know far more about Ataturk than you do. And far more about Turkey. And, yes, the military can take over if they see a threat to Ataturk’s vision taking over the country. They will not, however, set up a government reminiscent of the Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


That is total bullshit. There are many Christian churches throughout Turkey, including in Istanbul. I knew lots of Westerners who went to church everyday: no one persecuted Christians, not in the least: quite the contrary.

Where the fuck do you get your information?  You couldn't be more wrong.
As far as your claim about political  prisoners, provide valid supporting evidence.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Just because they exist, doesn't mean they aren't persecuted or discriminated against. Great fallacy there.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, they are reversing many of the reforms made by Kamal Attaturk.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

No they aren't. He is making some efforts that way, but it is not at all to the extent you think. You rely too much on ultra-right wing conservative media who whip things up and make them look like something they are not.

You know what: this discussion is just too tiresome. When you have something reasonable to say and not delusional, I will converse with you. But this bullshit is just annoying. You think you know about this, you are incorrect.  You know nothing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


They are not being persecuted.  I know that because I knew a lot of Westerners there, Christians, who went to church regularly.  No one was persecuting them.  All religions are treated with respect in Turkey.  I say the same thing to you as to Roudy: bye, bye, I cannot be bothered with this nonsense.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Stop white washing human rights abuses: CatholicHerald.co.uk Despite the EU s demands on human rights Turkey s persecution of Christians is escalating


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Stated right here, Turkey has the most in jail: China is world s worst jailer of the press global tally second worst on record - Committee to Protect Journalists


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


The Catholic Herald is a right wing religious newspaper that dislikes Islam and Muslims.  This is not a valid, reliable source.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


It quoted AFP, which you will claim is 'right wing Christian' too no doubt.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I can't be bothered arguing over phone, where I can't quote easily. I don't care how much the Turkish embassy pays you, or if having lived in Turkey without ever meeting the around 10,000 political prisoners in Turkey - has blinded you from reality.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


From your source, "Turkey, which was the world’s worst jailer in 2012 and 2013, released dozens of journalists this year, bringing to seven the number of journalists behind bars on the date of CPJ’s census. However, on December 14, Turkey detained several more journalists—along with television producers, scriptwriters, and police officers—and accused them of conspiring against the Turkish state, according to news reports. The detentions were born of a political struggle between President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and the ruling party and the movement led by U.S.-based cleric Fethullah Gülen, and included the editor-in-chief of one of Turkey's largest dailies, _Zaman_, which is aligned with Gülen."

The people of Turkey are currently protesting against the government in Turkey.  This particular government is not going to last, especially if they continue to behave as they are doing.  Thus, there have been more journalists being arrested because there are more journalists as part of the protest against the government: it isn't really any different than when Nixon had the CIA spying on protesters against the Vietnam war and imprisoning journalists and protesters during that time. It isn't any different than people in the media going to jail during the McCarthy era.  You are unable to see things in a broader perspective, with a better historical and world view.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


You wouldn 't know reality if you tripped over it.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Thanks for the white wash. That you have mentioned zilch about the PKK, Kurdish nationalism - of which most are in jail on flaky (if no grounds) and there are many children in prison too. 

Nixon did not put tens of thousands of Americans in prison because they were suspected communists or had sympathy with communists. Turkey puts people in prison for being suspected PKK members, or having sympathy with Kurds in general. 

That you can make such an absurd comparison does not surprise me. People will accept blood money from Turkey all the time, and others white wash it simply because it is 'our ally'. Unlike you, I don't make distinctions, a human rights abuse is never right. 

I have never supported US foreign policy objectives during the cold war, as a lot of them led to human rights abuses, military coups and so on.

 But we are talking internal politics and today, and today Turkey is guilty of terrible abuses of human rights. If you white wash them, you soak your hands in those abuses and allow them to continue.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You wouldn't know a conscience if a Kurdish child cried in your face, after being locked away.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> No they aren't. He is making some efforts that way, but it is not at all to the extent you think. You rely too much on ultra-right wing conservative media who whip things up and make them look like something they are not.
> 
> You know what: this discussion is just too tiresome. When you have something reasonable to say and not delusional, I will converse with you. But this bullshit is just annoying. You think you know about this, you are incorrect.  You know nothing.



Turkish parliament just reversed the law that allows the military to take over, should Islamists take over.  Other reversals regarding Islamic attire are on the agenda. By all experts estimates, Attaturks reforms are in danger, unless the Turkish leadership changes, which it won't.

Why Turkey Lifted Its Ban on the Islamic Headscarf


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ideologies can't "wage war"!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 11, 2015)

theHawk said:


> The majority of Nazi party members did not believe in mass genocide of Jews, but they didn't exactly stop it from happening anyway.


In, _The Theory and Practice Of Hell,_ author Eugen Kogen effectively describes the oppressive police state atmosphere of the German nation during the rise of the Third Reich.  So if you lived in Germany at that time, either as a Nazi Party member or as an ordinary citizen, any opposition to Party objectives, regardless of how slight, would get you arrested, imprisoned, tortured, and possibly hanged with piano wire -- which is what the SS liked to do with Germans who helped Jews.  

In spite of this circumstance there were many Germans who ignored the potential consequences to hide or otherwise aid their Jewish friends -- and many of them paid the ultimate price.  But in spite of these circumstances there are many Jews who ignore the exceptions and harbor hatred for all Germans, thinking of them all as Nazis.

These same German-hating Jews also choose to ignore the many Jews who aided the SS by informing on other Jews.  Some of these turncoat Jews actually served as guards _(Sonderkommando)_ in concentration camps and participated in the actual mass murder of prisoners.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

MikeK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of Nazi party members did not believe in mass genocide of Jews, but they didn't exactly stop it from happening anyway.
> ...


The Nazi Holocaust wouldn't have happened if the German people (particularly the middle class and industrialists) popularly opposed the deportations. Some Nazi leaders in private thought they might have had to call it off, but were astounded how easily the German people went along with it. 

The German people, like the Japanese people were collectively responsible for what happened to people under their control or 'protection', as they have multiple opportunities to oppose it.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 11, 2015)

Turkey also occupies Cyprus and you never hear lefties throwing hissyfits and wanting to BDS Turkey.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


One does not have to visit Turkey to understand that Erdogan increasingly favors an Islamist -like agenda, does one?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> The Nazi Holocaust wouldn't have happened if the German people (particularly the middle class and industrialists) popularly opposed the deportations. Some Nazi leaders in private thought they might have had to call it off, but were astounded how easily the German people went along with it.
> 
> The German people, like the Japanese people were collectively responsible for what happened to people under their control or 'protection', as they have multiple opportunities to oppose it.


I think that's going a bit too far. My mom grew up in Nazi Germany. Too young to do or know much but it is something I have pondered. I have seen many documentaries and don't believe most Germans really knew what was going on early on, many not until the end. What we take for granted here didn't happen then and there. Media was very controlled. The population was told what the Nazis wanted them to be told, period. 

I am not excusing any responsibility though, they were a bit desperate and willingly went along with what they should have known was wrong. Power can only exist if you let it exist.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi Holocaust wouldn't have happened if the German people (particularly the middle class and industrialists) popularly opposed the deportations. Some Nazi leaders in private thought they might have had to call it off, but were astounded how easily the German people went along with it.
> ...


They did know what was going on, but that wasn't the point. They knew people were being dragged from their homes for being Jewish, and they knew Jewish shops were being raided and property confiscated. They knew terrible things were going on, even before the genocide began.

They heard their government rant and rave against Jews every day, but did nothing. That is the point, as turning a blind eye to murder because of race or religion is just as bad as being a participant in that crime.

The student leaders of the rose movement understood, and it is a shame you don't. Doing nothing and turning a blind eye to the activities of a totalitarian government, is just as useful to a regime as supporting them. All a regime like Nazi Germany needs is a passive population, that turns a blind eye.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 11, 2015)

Free speech in UK


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

Of course NOTHING like this could ever happen in Germany.....

German newspaper that reprinted Muhammad cartoons firebombed World news The Guardian

Could it?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


Knowing bad things were going on is not the same as knowing genocide was going to happen. You are contradicting yourself.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> A "few" nutcases?



Here are few nutcases... it may be annoying to some of you but it's worth watching all 6 minutes.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 11, 2015)

The mosque of Poitiers (western France) has burnt tonight.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > A beautiful sight in Paris tonight as French nationalists gather to condemn the Muslim invaders of their country. Hopefully this is an awakening for them and will send the Islamists packing. German nationals are protesting too. Europe needs a good swift purging of these 3rd worlders.
> ...



the thing is you are not hearing about Jews and Christians being included in the cartoons. What a striking contrast between peaceful Jews and Christians vs muslim nutjobs.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> The mosque of Poitiers (western France) has burnt tonight.


----------



## Politico (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This is a phony attempt.  Put your name and address underneath the picture, or post that picture in a magazine or in public with your name on it, and then we'll talk. A guy like Sunni can make a few phone calls if you know what I mean
> 
> *Millions of people have been posting these anti islam pictures since 9-11 on these anonymous boards.*



And yet they are still around lol. In any case these are the kind of stupid prove it challenges people present when they have no evidence to support an argument. Let me tell you two facts. No one with a brain would be stupid enough to do that. Even if this forum were remotely relevant, the people I have to worry about are the whacko grandma basement dwellers here, not some Muslim getting on a plane. As far as putting your money where your mouth is I believe if you aren't you have no business giving your opinion. I have had a cartoon Mohammed sticker on my car for over a year now. So the question is, have you done the same and put yourself out there beyond the Anonynets?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jan 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


>


and then


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


>


Why should they show up for workplace violence?


----------



## pyetro (Aug 4, 2019)

novasteve said:


> Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> 
> Ten dead so far


Darn non-whites. Why do they shoot people?
El Paso Shooting: Massacre at a Crowded Walmart in Texas Leaves 20 Dead


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2019)

pyetro said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting reported at Paris magazine Charlie Hebdo - Telegraph
> ...


Gunman who shot Steve Scalise cased baseball field for weeks before rampage


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Aug 4, 2019)

Roudy said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...




Dredging up a terrorist attack in 2015 in France and the lone shooter of Scalise is supposed to do exactly what?  Justify what?  

This is a pathetic, ignorant response to what is happening right in front of your glazed-over eyes:  white nationalism is being subliminally promoted by your very own "Dear Leader" and it's becoming deadly.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2019)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


And all the shootings of police officers at point blank range, because Obama and co. constantly promoted anti police rhetoric?


----------

